# Langener Waldsee ?????????



## bauser (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

bin eben erst dabei nach Walldorf zu ziehen , nach ersten Informationen, soll man angeblich am Langener Waldsee super biken können ! 
Kennt den jemand und kann mir darüber Auskunft  geben oder was gibt es noch in der Nähe von Mörfelden - Walldorf ?? 
Wo man auch mal abends schnell hin kommt ohne auto !!!!!!

Bin dankbar für jede Info !!!


----------



## michi220573 (23. Oktober 2003)

Oh ja, da gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Mörfeldener halb und den Langener fast ganz auf Singletrails zu umrunden. Wenn Du in Mörfelden startest, fahre über die Autobahnbrücke, links auf den Parkplatz am Mörfeldener und mit dem Uhrzeigersinn innerhalb des Zaunes am linken Ufer entlang. Hinten in der linken Ecke runter vom Grundstück, außerhalb des Zaunes weiter mit dem Uhrzeigersinn, dann Richtung Zufahrt zum Kieswerk am Langener, dort durch den Wald bis zum Eingang zum Parkplatz am See, da dann außerhalb des Zaunes immer noch im Uhrzeigersinn um den See herum. Du kommst dann ungefähr am Abzweig Bundesstraße und Zubringer nach Mörfelden wieder raus. Uiuiui - das waren jetzt aber eine Menge Uhrzeigersinne ...

Ich bin diese Runde bislang einmal gefahren und kann sagen, dass man sich ganz schön austoben kann, wenn man ordentlich Gas gibt. Fahrtechnisch nicht sehr schwierig, aber trotzdem ein Heidenspaß.

Falls du Lust hast, können wir uns für nächstes WE (01./02.11.) mal verabreden. Die Runde dauert nicht länger als 'ne Stunde. Wenn das Wetter passt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (23. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich bis dahin meine Grippe überwunden habe bin ich dabei!
Ne lockere Runde geht immer

Gruss


----------



## bauser (25. Oktober 2003)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde , bin aber zur zeit sehr im stress !!!
herzlichen dank michi für die genaue uhrzeiger - beschreibung  
bin heute mittag wahrscheinlich kurz in walldorf und werde dann mal versuchen die strewcke abzufahren und zu erkunden !! 
ob ich zu dem von dir besagten wochenende schon hier bin weiß ich nicht genau !!! 
aber das können wir doch nachholen oder ???? vorrausgesetzt ich kann bei deinem / eurem ( korbinator ) Tempo mit halten !!! 
komm nämlich aus stuttgart ( aber kein schwabe )  und dort fährt man halt mehr berg runter !!!
naja pack  ich halt mal vorsichtshalber das SAUERSTOFFZELT in den rucksack !! denk aber mal wenn ich eineige zeit hier wohne wird sich meine kondition auch schnell verbessern !!
Also ich werde dir / euch dann über meine "erkundungstour " berichten und hoffe das wir das mit dem gemeinsamen biken in naher zukunft gebacken kriegen ! so ganz alleine ist nämlich sch....! 
Bis dann gruß BAUSER


----------



## spezi 26 (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallöchen bin heut mittag auch am Langener Waldsee !!!!

Dort gibts auch eine MOTOCROSS Strecke auf der man super biken kann und unzählige kleinere Single Trails !! vieleicht sieht man sich dann kann ich dir ja alles zeigen  !! erkenn dich ja an deinem votec F7 !!    
Ach so bevor ich es vergesse das mit deiner Ausdauer kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## bauser (26. Oktober 2003)

so, habe gestern die von michi beschriebene strecke abgefahren !!
nach anfänglicher suchen hab ich die strecke ( hoffe ich zumindest ) gefunden und war angenehm überrascht !!
 
eignet sich hervorragend als " feierabendrunde " !
Hab mich dann noch etwas in der gegend von dem  " Schwimmbad " ? ( oder was das ist  keine ahnung) , rumgetrieben und nach spezi 26 ausschau gehalten . Da ich nicht wußte wie er aussieht oder was für ein Bike er fährt , schaute ich mir jeden biker, der mir entgegen kam etwas genauer an ! die dachten bestimmt der ...........  !!
Aber schon nach kurzer zeit kam mir spezi 26 mit wehenden fahnen entgegen , und man solls kaum glauben Spezi 26 is ein " MÄDEL " !!! da hätte ich noch lange nach einem kerl gesucht !!
 
Nun bekam ich die versteckten trails des langener waldsees gezeigt ! einfach genial , muß wohl ne motocross - strecke sein oder so .
auf jeden fall befindet sich auf so nem berg eine richtiger parcour mit schanze usw , mit energie und wille kann man ne richtige anspruchsvolle single - trail strecke zusammen stellen !!
War am schluß auf jeden fall ziemlich fertig nach 2 1/2 Stunden Hatz ( spezi hat ne kondition da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln )
Sollten wir bald mal wiederholen !!!!!


----------



## michi220573 (26. Oktober 2003)

Dies ist der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft ... 

Schön, wenn es Dir gefallen hat. Ich bin dort etwa im März zu einer Runde gewesen - strahlender Sonnenschein, blauer Himmel. Das Bikefoto in meinem Profil ist dort aufgenommen. Es ist einfach wunderschön dort, trotz des industriellen Anscheins, den die Förderanlagen bewirken. Ich selbst bin allerdings nur direkt am Ufer und auf dem auf dem Foto abgebildeten Huckel gefahren. Sollte es dort noch mehr Trails geben, die ggf. tiefer im Wald liegen, nehme ich gern Spezis Hilfe in Anspruch. Aber Vorsicht, ich bin schon vergeben ... 

Ich wollte die Seeumrundung schon seit geraumer Zeit auf unserer Internetseite einstellen. Jetzt habe ich hoffentlich zwei Leute gefunden, die sich für ein paar Fotos bereit erklären würden. Nur die umherfliegenden Herzchen werden sich auf den Bildern nicht so gut machen ...   

Nix für ungut ...


----------



## smubob (27. Oktober 2003)

hi leute,

alsowenn ich am sonntag kein paintball zocke werde ich wohl auch mal vorbei schauen.

ich hoffe das ich wieder fit genug bin, habe die letzten wochen wegen einer grippe nicht viel gemacht, außer mal auf dem ergometer.

grüße smubub


----------



## spezi 26 (29. Oktober 2003)

Samstag  biken war suuuuuuuuuuuuuper hat irren Spaß gemacht !!!

                                    p       

Leider etwas kurz  da bauser noch nicht so ganz  mit der 
                                  " Maintalkondition "
zurecht kam !!    
Hoffe wir können das ganze bald mal wiederholen  !!! 
Bauser scheint momentan außer gefecht zu sein meldet sich nicht auf meine pm `s, wollt fragen ob er noch ein paar bilder hat vom samstag !( leckt wahrscheinlich noch seine wunden  !! )
Also meld dich wenn du wieder bike.- oder mailfähig bist !!
herzliche grüße spezi 26


----------



## condaz (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich petz jetzt mal   

Hab Bauser gestern am Waldsee gesehen und getroffen !!!! 

Spezi 26 der Schlawiner übt heimlich !!!! 

hab mir das ganze ne weile angeschaut und bin auch " teilweise " mitgefahren , aber wo ihr da runter u. drüber fahrt is mir dann doch ein wenig " to much " gewesen wir sind dann noch die normale 
                            "  MICHI Uhrzeiger Trailrunde " 
gefahren das war dann schon eher mein Ding, Bauser is da ja flexibel  
Denk mal  man trifft sich nun öfter dort , danke mal an bauser und michi die den stein ins rollen brachten !!!!!!!!!

so long condaz


----------



## michi220573 (29. Oktober 2003)

Also ich müsste da schon gezielt hinfahren. Mal eben so da sein tue ich eigentlich nicht, da mir eine Flachlandrunde als Hauptevent doch zu wenig ist. Ich brauche da meine Taunustouren. Daher müssten wir uns schon fest verabreden, denn auf blauen Dunst hinkommen und dann ist keiner da wäre mir nix. Außerdem ist die Runde, wie ich sie gefahren bin, vielleicht eine Stunde lang und dafür lohnt es echt nicht, das Bike ins Auto zu packen, wenn keiner da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (29. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn das nicht zu einem Wettkampf ausartet wäre ich mit meiner etwas mangelnden Kondition auch mal dabei.

Mal eben so von Sachsenhausen rüberrollen wäre auczh kein problem für mich!


----------



## michi220573 (29. Oktober 2003)

Stimmt, bist ja erst seit knapp drei Monaten Nichtraucher und da ist die Puste noch ein bisschen geteert, gell? Also ich könnte ja mal für nächstes WE, also den 08. oder 09. 11., einen Mitbiketermin oben einstellen und dann treffen wir uns in Mörfelden.


----------



## Korbinator (29. Oktober 2003)

Erstmal Respekt an unseren Neu-Nichtraucher!

Wenn´s Sonntag tatsächlich was wird bin ich dabei.


----------



## michi220573 (29. Oktober 2003)

Nicht diesen, nächsten Sonntag. Zumindest was mich betrifft.


----------



## Korbinator (29. Oktober 2003)

Meine ich doch, das Datum hast Du ja dazu geschrieben.


----------



## bauser (29. Oktober 2003)

na zu erst mal 

condaz was soll ich denn davon halten ? 

alte petzliese  

also so wie es aussieht könnte es bei mir auch übernächstes wochenende klappen !!!
wenns eng werden sollte ,schließ ich mich mit guuude zusammen !! der kondition wegen   
Michi kann ich absolut verstehen , hätte auch keine lust bei diesem wetter ewig weit zu fahren und dann ist niemand vor ort !! nämlich alleine + scheiß - wetter is übel ! 
bin auch lieber in der nähe meiner haustür , dann kann man schneller nachhause wenn 's friert und naß ist .
Noch herzliche grüße an spezi ( hab keine pm bekommen irgendwas stimmt da bei mir nicht ?!?!)
Na schauen wir mal wie sich das weiter entwickelt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi 26 (29. Oktober 2003)

Na Na Bauser was les ich da   

Fährt der einfach heimlich ohne mir was zu sagen !!  
Hoffe es hat was gebracht , werden wir beim nächsten mal gleich testen !
Also werd mal schauen ob das mit dem von euch besagten Wochenende klappt bei mir !
Ansonsten sieht man sich sonst irgendwann dort .

Wann bist du bauser oder condaz wieder drüben ???

Tschau !!


----------



## michi220573 (29. Oktober 2003)

Machen wir mal Schrauben mit Gewinde oder wie das heißt:

Samstag, 08.11., oder Sonntag, 09.11., Vormittag oder Nachmittag?


----------



## condaz (30. Oktober 2003)

Bin morgen ca. 15°° wieder am Waldsee wer Lust hat kann ja vorbei schauen !!!


----------



## condaz (30. Oktober 2003)

Mein Bildbeitrag


----------



## bauser (31. Oktober 2003)

Also  michi bei mir sieht's bis jetzt recht gut aus an dem wochenende , sagen wir mal 95% !!  

sollten wir so langsam mal wirklich  " schrauben mit gewinde machen " in fragen wie  : ......... treffpunkt........? wohin.....? wie lang.....? was wenns pisst.......? .usw.   

Vor allem wer fährt alles mit ????


----------



## bauser (31. Oktober 2003)

Ach so hab ich ganz vergessen zu fragen  

du warst aber heut mittag nicht wirklich in langen ,  bei dem herlichen wetter " condaz " oder ?????


----------



## michi220573 (31. Oktober 2003)

Also ich täte lieber vormittags fahren. Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz am Mörfeldener Waldsee, wenn der offen ist, oder das Gewerbegebiet in Mörfelden. Dazu fährt man von der Bundestraße 45 an der Kreuzung am Mörfeldener Waldsee nach Mörfelden rein. Am Ortseingang gibt es einen Kreisverkehr, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Dort rechts abbiegen und parken, wer wie ich mit dem Auto anreist. Treffpunkt mit dem Bike wäre dann der Parkplatz am Mörfeldener Waldsee. Sagen wir 10 Uhr? Und lieber Samstag. Aber ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an. Wegen des Wetters muss man abwarten.


----------



## bauser (31. Oktober 2003)

michi du meinst " walldorf "!!!!! 
mörfelden ist noch mal 2 - 3 km entfernt von dem besagten treffpunkt !!!
vieleicht wichtig für die auto - anreisenden da sie sonst unnötig in mörfelden umher irren !!!
Na dann hoffe ich mal das sich noch welche anschließen !!!


----------



## michi220573 (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich bitte um harte aber gerechte Strafe. Das ist tatsächlich Walldorf. Aber der Rest stimmt.


----------



## MetalWarrior (31. Oktober 2003)

Endlich Biker aus meiner Nähe!
Ich bin dabei und ab 2004 auch mein Kumpel und noch einer...!!!

Ich muss euch mal die Mörfelder Berge zeigen, super Trail dahinten...! (Richtung Egelsbach is auch gut!)

Auf der Wernertanne ("Abendteuerspielplatz") kann man auch ganz nett droppen (wenn mans kann - ich ja ned).

Richtung Flughafen gibts auch coole Strecken...


Greets aus Merfelle, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (31. Oktober 2003)

Da die Runde, wie ich sie kenne, nur etwa eine Stunde dauert, können wir gern diverse Abstecher anhängen. Hauptsache es handelt sich um möglichst viele Singletrails und macht Spaß.

Es hat aber immer noch keiner einen Vorschlag gemacht, wann wir uns nun tatsächlich treffen.


----------



## bauser (31. Oktober 2003)

SAMSTAG 08.11. od. SONNTAG  09.11. ??????? 

wer mit fährt bitte bis Mo. melden !!! 

mir selber ist es eigentlich egal michi , aber denk mal das manche samstags morgens mit ihrer chefin einkaufen gehen müssen müßt man vieleicht noch abwarten wer sich meldet !!
aber sollten wir zu dritt bleiben wäre samstag 10°° ok. ( denk mal MW  kann samstags  )

Über eine ausweitung der strecke kann sich ja MW ( als ortskundiger ) mal gedanken machen , sollte sich aber in einem zu bewältigenden rahmen halten !!!! denkt bitte an meine konditionelle verfassung  :kotz: 

Noch eine frage an MW wo um himmels willen gibt's in mörfelden berge " Mörfelder Berge " ????????????


----------



## MetalWarrior (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich wusste, dass du fragen würdest!
Diese "Berge"  sind eine kleine nette Anhöhe, wenn man es überhaupt so bezeichnen darf, im Wald. Dort ist auch ein sehr schöner Teil des Single-Trails, der Mörf-Town (So nennen wir das halt  ) umgiebt.

Ich werde dann mal ganz tief in meine Trail-Kiste greifen und überlegen, wo es sich noch lohnt hinzufahren. Soooo gigantisch viele Trails gibts hier leider nicht.
Aber Walldorf hat noch einen Trumpf im Ärmel, einen richtig geilen Wurzeltrail, der einem Bachlauf folgt. Schöne Sache das...

Auf der Wernertanne hatten die Mörfelder Biker sogar mal nen Northshore-Parkur aufgebaut, vor einigen Jahren. Ist aber schon lange weg. Mehr weis ich nicht darüber, weil ich damals wahrscheinlich noch Dreirad gefahren bin! hihihi  

Ach ja, bauser, meine Kondition ist auch ziemlich mies zur Zeit, da ich lange krank wahr. Also keine Panik, an mir solls ned liegen... 


So... 

...trailhungrige Grüße vom MW aus MW !!!


----------



## spezi 26 (1. November 2003)

Hallo,
was ist los wo sind die alle ??????????
warum meldet sich keiner ???????????
Also ich bin auch dafür wie michi das sich die strecke größten teils auf single - trails abspielen sollte !!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. November 2003)

Ja natürlich, Trails sind schon am Besten, ne! 

Hat jemand heute Zeit, ich fahre heute nämlich noch...


Grüße, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (1. November 2003)

Also wann den jetzt genau Sa. oder So??

Je nach Wetter und wenn ihr auf nen ExRaucher ein bissi wartet, wäre ich an dem Wo dabei. 

Allerdings ned bei nem 30 Schnitt ;-)


----------



## michi220573 (1. November 2003)

Als Bikeguide v.d.H. übernehme ich mal für 30 sec. das Kommando und lege fest:

1. Wir fahren nur die Trails schnell, denn sonst machen die kaum Spaß. Alle Zwischenetappen auf Straße, Forstwegen und sonstigem untechnischem Untergrund werden gemütlich in erzählender (oder gern auch rauchender ) Weise zurück gelegt.

So die 30 sec. sind vorbei. Darum jetzt meine Wünsche:

Samstag 10 oder 11 Uhr. Wenn es regnet, dann gar nicht. Treffpunkt per Bike auf dem Parkplatz am Mörfeldener Waldsee, per Auto im Gewerbegebiet Walldorf vor der Tankstelle rechts rein. Sonntags passt bei mir immer schlecht, da ich sonntags immer richtige Touren so mit ordentlich bergrunter im Taunus mache und dabei unabkömmlich bin (und sein möchte).

Und nun die anderen bitte.


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. November 2003)

Jooo, so sehe ich das auch. Die Trails schnell und den Rest gemütlich! 

Samstag 10 oder 11 ist super (wenns nicht pullern tut!). Nur wäre es wieder der Parkplatz vom Badesee Walldorf, nicht Mörfelden. Denn bei uns gibts ja garkeinen Badesee! hihi  

Übrigens ist der Trail um den Walldorfer See ziemlich schlecht. Bin ihn heute gefahren und musste dauernd absteigen wegen "Hindernissen". Hab viel weggeräumt und störende Äste beseitigt. Jetzt gehts etwas besser...!
Die Trails beim Langener See sind allerdings super und da haben auch einige MTBler ihr Lager an diesem giftigen Baggerloch aufgeschlagen.

Wir können von dem See aus auch ziemlich schnell zu den Mörfelder Bergen fahren oder an eine kleine Drop-Locatin...

Sach ma michi, kanns sein, dass ich dich hier schonmal gesehen hab? Son großer schlanker Biker auf nem Slayer wie deins, so einen habsch hier schon ma fahren sehen. Von Mörfelden nach Rüsselsheim auf Höhe der Mönchbruch-Mühle (wo es auch nen guten langen Trail giebt! )!


Hoffentlich kann ich auch am SA, weil ich in der Woche neue meine Gabel kriege und montieren lasse. (bremsen vielleicht auch noch...)
Mal sehen...


Gruß, Sven !!!


----------



## michi220573 (1. November 2003)

> Bin ihn heute gefahren und musste dauernd absteigen wegen "Hindernissen". Hab viel weggeräumt und störende Äste beseitigt.




BIST DU VERRÜCKT ?!?!?! Wofür habe ich soviel Federweg, wenn Du die spaßigsten Hindernisse wegräumst? Morgen fährst Du geich nochmal hin und legst wieder alles hübsch in den Weg, was man zum Drüberbunnyhoppen oder -fahren nehmen kann. Pöser Purche, tu ...

Ich bin nicht der große Schlanke, sondern der kleine Dicke. Wirst Du sehen, wenn das nächste Woche klappt.

Langsam komme ich mit meiner Geografie durcheinander. Heißen die beiden Seen nicht Langener und Mörfeldener Waldsee? Egal, wir treffen uns trotzdem da. Sucht Euch einfach einen See aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (1. November 2003)

Verdammt, ich hatte es doch befürchtet, das ich mal wieder der einzige bin, der den Bunny nicht kann!  
Und ich wusste doch das einer sagen würde "Pöser Pursche tu, räum es wieder auf, aber sofort!" 

Ok, die Äste ham mir ins Gesicht gebaumelt, als ich über son kleinen Hubbel gefahren bin, die mussten sterben! 
Ein paar rutschige moosige Stämme sind nu wech, aber n paar größere liegen noch. Der Trail is auch a bissl eng, da gibts schönere, finde ich!
Egal nu...


Es ist wirklich der See bei Walldorf!  
Wir treffen uns einfach da...


Greeeeets, MW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (1. November 2003)

Wir fahren alle Trails, die wo gibt am sein. Scheiß drauf, wie der See heißt. Hauptsache, wir finden ihn.


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. November 2003)

Jau is klar! 
Ich hab auch n paar lustige Stellen für Lakejump gefunden...


----------



## guuuude (2. November 2003)

BesserwissenderKlugscheißmodus an;

Langener Baggersee

Walldorfer Badesee

Unn wieder Modus aus.

Ich werde nacher auch mal die hier beschriebene Tour abfahren und mir stellen merken wo ich dann auftrumpfen kann ;-)


----------



## michi220573 (2. November 2003)

Mensch, da war ich schon drei Jahre dort baden und einmal biken und habe die ganze Zeit den falschen Namen verwendet. Pisa lässt grüßen. Also. Lasst uns doch einfach auf dem Parkplatz am Walldorfer See treffen. Hoffentlich ist der Bauser dann trotzdem die Runde gefahren, die ich ursprünglich meinte, obwohl ich den falschen Namen verwendet habe.

So ich muss mich festlegen, wenn es niemand anderes tut:

Samstag 10:30 Uhr, Parkplatz Walldorfer See, nicht Mörfeldener Waldsee, der ist ganz woanders, wenn es überhaupt einen See gibt, der so heißt. Weiß man ja nicht. Kann man ja auch schnell durcheinander bringen - bei den vielen Seen hier. B44 Abfahrt Walldorf und gleich wieder rechts.


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Exakt, B44 / Walldorf/ rechts auf den Parkplatz vom Walldorfer Badesee!
Samstag 10 uhr 30! Sehr gut!

(Bei Mörf-Town gibts übrigens auch nen See. Ist zwar verboten dort zu baden, aber die FKKler tuns trotzdem und glotzen mich immer beim Biken an, als wär ich nen Alien! )


guuuude, was meinste mit nacher dort fahren?
Ich will auch hinkommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (2. November 2003)

Termin  : SAMSTAG 10.30 Eingang " WALLDORFER BADESEE" !!!! 
Alles klaro , bin ab heute mit festem wohnsitz in walldorf gelandet   
werd heut mittag ebenfalls mal rüber fahren und mich ein wenig umsehen , vieleicht treff ich ja guuuude oder MW !!!!! oder spezi !?!?

Hauptziel wird es sein die strecke wieder in den ORGINALZUSTAND zu versetzen !! 

nach dem unser " forstarbeiter " MW gestern seine energie in aufräumungsarbeiten verschwendet hat !!   

Nee spaß bei seite , du hast recht michi ich glaube ich bin dann wohl die falsche strecke abgefahren werd heut dann nur mal zum waldsee fahren und mit der strecke bis nächsten samstag warten um diese dann unter erfahrener führung zu bewältigen !!!

Guuuude wenn du stellen zum auftrumpfen suchst mußt du direkt zum see an die cross - strecke !!!! 
so gott will sind keine motorradfahrer da und man kann es wirklich krachen lassen ( ANSTIEGE + ABFAHRTEN ; KLEINER DOWNHILL ; SPRINGEN ; kleiner bikepark ähnlicher rundkurs mit noch kleinerer schanze ,  usw usw. )

naja vieleicht sieht man sich ja, dann werd ich dir weiter geben, was ich von spezi 26 gezeigt bekommen habe  

also MW falls du heut mittag auch fahren solltest ,meld dich kurz bei mir im gegensatz zu guuuude können wir ja einen gezielten treffpunkt aus machen, da wir ja fast nebeneinander wohnen !!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Ok, super bauser! Wann willsten du fahren?
Nach 12 oder...?
Treffen wo??


----------



## bauser (2. November 2003)

Hi MW hab deine pml von gestern leider erst heut gelesen !!

würd sagen nach 12°° weil ich muß noch essen und mein bike neu einstellen ( hat wohl irgend ein wichtel während des transports heut morgen dran rumgeschraubt   )
würd sagen so um 14°° am eingang vom " walldorfer badesee " !!!! dann hätten wir diese orientierungs - lektion meinerseits , schon abgehakt


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Ja, ich muss auch erst noch essen und mein Radl etwas pflegen...

Also dann bin ich schon etwas früher als 14 Uhr am Parkplatz (bin meist überpünktlich )!

Bis dann, Gruß, Sven !!!


----------



## michi220573 (2. November 2003)

Mag jemand den Termin zum Mitbiken ins Forum einstellen? Ich habe noch ein Bikepaar engagiert, die am Samstag evtl. mitkommen wollen. Da bekommen wir einen ordentlichen Haufen zusammen.



> dann hätten wir diese orientierungs - lektion meinerseits , schon abgehakt



Sag mal, Bauser, meine sensiblen Sensoren hören da ein wenig Kritik heraus ! Nächstes Mal treffen wir uns im Taunus und dann sehen wir mal, ob Du den Treffpunkt findest. Nein, nix für ungut. Besser es bemerkt jemand den Fehler als dass nachher die Hälfte der Leute in Rodgau an der Kiesgrube wartet  

Hey Korbinator, kommste nun eigentlich auch mit? Die Tour ist sowas wie Enduro und mit dem fantastischen Bike, das jetzt Dir gehört, wird das ein Heidenspaß.


----------



## Korbinator (2. November 2003)

Tach Leutz!

Komme gerade von ´ner mächtig geilen Tour durch unseren schönen Taunus.
Wenn nächtes WE das Wetter so oder besser ist als heute bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Wir können ja von F-Dorf aus in Kollonne nach Walldorf fahren, mit wehenden Fahnen und so...
Oder halt ganz simpel jeder für sich, ich weiss ja ungefähr wo´s is.

Freue mich drauf, wenn´s Wetter hält! 

Gruss


-André-


----------



## guuuude (2. November 2003)

Sorry Bauser und MW aber ich bin gleich um 10.00 Uhr losgefahren. Die Sonne hat geschienen und ich war mir ned sicher ob das hällt ;-)

Die Moto X Strecke bin ich natürlich abgefahren aber viel gesprungen bin ich ned nur viel gefallen ;-)

Noch was zur Namensgebung admits auch richtig kompliziert wird.

Laut Schildern heist die Sehring Kiesgrube jetzt Langener Waldsee   Naja nix mehr Kiesgrube oder Sehring jetzt isses en Waldsee geworden, Ich sach mal lieber nix mehr über den Walldorfer See/Teich oder wie auch immer.

cu next sa wenns wetter hällt


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Ja Mann, ich wollte auch so um 10 los als es schön war. Hab ja gelesen, dass du fährst und wollte gleich los. Aber dann hat noch bauser geschrieben und faul wie ich bin hab ich dann mit ihm den 14 Uhr Termien genommen! 

Nu binsch voll platt un hock hier rum.
bauser, ich glaub ich nehm doch die Sherman Flick. Die passt gut zu meinem Federweg am Heck.
(guuuude hat ja die Firefly - wie si sie denn so?)
Mit ner 150er Mazza wäre es doch wieder unausgeglichen...

War auf jeden Fall sehr schön und nun kennt bauser auch die gar grandiosen Merfeller Berje!  


Tröööti trööt (hechel schnauf), euer ausgelaugter MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (2. November 2003)

MW

Naja die Firefly ist schwarz 

Kannst ja am Sa. mal ne Runde fahrn und Dir ein Bild machen.
Ich bin eigentlich mit meinem Radl sehr zufrieden, auch mit der Bremse ;-)

Platt bin ich auch, müsste noch mim Hund raus aber ich glaub ich lass sie heute mal in die Whg Kaggen ;-)


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Hahaha du HANZ!   Ich hab camo bestellt!  

Bist du auch an dem kleineren See gefahren?
Da ham die MTBler immernoch ihre Zelte, ich glaub die wollen da jetzt Wurzeln schlagen (mit dem bösen Hauestock)...

So, dann lass sie mal schee inne Wohnung kaggggen...!      :kotz:   )

HAIL METAL !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (2. November 2003)

He MW nach deiner letzten antwort erhälst du ab sofort für eine woche smily - verbot !!!!!!!!!!! wird man ja blind von !!!!!


So war heute also mit MW in langen , denke mal wir haben einen recht geilen rund - kurs gefunden mit minimalem forstweganteil und ich denke mal vom anspruch her für jeden was dabei !!
laut bike - pc beträgt eine runde 4,6 km , da anfang und ende an der gleichen stelle sind ( wie man aus dem namen rund - kurs schon ersieht ) kann man bei bedarf die sache beliebig oft  wiederholen ohne das es meiner meinung nach langweilig  wird !!

zu michi :
ich schwöööööre bei meinem bike !!!! als ich diesen satz da oben geschrieben habe, dachte ich nicht im entferntesten an deine SEENAMEN - VERSCHIEBUNG !!   
 

zu MW :
war im anschluß noch bei dieser schule die du mir gezeigt hast, und habs dort  " auslaufen "  lassen !! sollte man wirklich zum bikepark ernennen und nicht für diese  schüler zweckentfremden !! 

Ich hab diese Woche Urlaub !!! 

falls du guuude mal zeit hast  ( schichtarbeit etc. ) oder du MW  dann meldet euch ( natürlich auch alle anderen !! , werd auf jeden fall diese woche versuchen an meiner kondition zu arbeiten .
damit ich nächsten samstag nicht all zu schnell ins sauerstoff - zelt kriechen muß !!

Also melden !!!!

gruß bauser


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Ok, ich hab ja nu Smily-Verbot, also mach ich so ) !!! hähä

Hey bauser, du bist im Vergleich mit Spezi vielleicht aus der Kondi, aber ich muss wenn schon ins Sauerstoffzelt, OK!!! 

Joa, die Schule is echt super zum droppen üben oder mal ein bischen trialen wers kann...
Die drei Stufen pack ich ja nu einfach, mal sehen ob ich noch mehr kann... )


Grööööts, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (2. November 2003)

MIT - BIKEN - TERMIN IST EINGETRAGEN  !!!!!!!! 

siehe OBEN !!

Bitte eintragen wer mitfahren will !! 

damit wir so langsam mal einen Überblick bekommen !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Wo isn das zum Eintragen???


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. November 2003)

Oh, sorry, ich habs gerade gefunden. Bei Last Minute Biking!

Ooooppssss....


----------



## michi220573 (2. November 2003)

Ich halt's mit dem Bobele - ich bin drin.


----------



## condaz (3. November 2003)

Na super !!!!!!!

Ich werd dabei sein , sollte sich an der derzeitigen Terminlage nix ändern !!!

Trag mich auf jeden Fall mal oben ein !!
Freu mich schon .
Gruß condaz


----------



## soulfly (3. November 2003)

Bin auch vor ca. 2 monaten nach neu-isenburg gezogen und wahr bisher nur alleine in der gegend unterwegs. nachdem ich den ganzen letzten monat durch eine lebensmittelvergiftung  aussergefecht war. habe ich gestern zum erstenmal die gegend um die sehring erkundetja gefällt mir sehr gut (etwas flach) aber alleine macht es nicht so spass ich werde auf jedenfall versuchen am Samstag zu kommen. auch wenn ich konditionelle momentan eher ne lusche  bin

deshalb bis Samstag


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. November 2003)

Es werden immer mehr! COOOOOL !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (3. November 2003)

MW !!! du hast doch smily - verbot !!!!!!!

soulfly willkommen im Club der konditions - schwächlinge !!!! 

mach dir da mal keine sorgen !!

so wie es aussieht sammelt sich da ein ganz schönes grüppchen !
muß mal schauen was mit spezi 26 los ist von der hat man schon ewig nix mehr gehört !! 
Wartet die etwa auf weibliche unterstützung ?????? 

ALSO ICH HÄTTE NICHTS DAGEGEN ALS EINZIGER MANN MIT ZEHN FRAUEN DURCH DEN WALD ZU RADELN !!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. November 2003)

Ja ja, ich weis. Ich hab Verbot!  MÄNNO !!!
Hoffe mal, dass das Wtter am SA ganz gut ist...
Aber wir sind wirklich ne ganz ordentliche Runde mittlerweile!

Fehlen noch Spezi 26, guuuude und vieleicht smubob...!
Oder noch wer?


..................... MW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (3. November 2003)

Ich krieg die Tür nich zu - 7 Leute schon. Und diesmal noch kein Masterkiler aus Bayern, der dann doch nicht kommt. Den Zoomi und Begleitung habe ich angeschrieben, dem Darkdesigner aus Friedrichsdorf wird das zu lasch sein. Der hat Kondition für 50 Seerunden.

Wie weit ist es denn eigentlich vom Langen-Mörfelden-Walldorf-Sehring-Baggerloch-Kiesgruben-Nacktbade-Beachvolleyball-Ironman-See zu den anderen Trails, die hier so erwähnt wurden? Es wird ja schließlich früh dunkel. Und wenn hier alle so wenig Kondition haben ...

Hey, MetalWarrior, schick mir einfach per PM ein paar smilies, wenn Du es gar nicht aushältst.


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. November 2003)

Boah Leude bei mir fetzt das Gewitter überm Haus...!

Der eine sehr gute Wurzel Trail in Walldorf ist nicht weit weg, da können wir gerne noch schnell rüber huschen...
Und es gibt ja noch die Schule da! hähähä (SMILY an dieser Stelle! - Ich schick dir welche michi!)

Tschüssss, MW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (3. November 2003)

Der MW macht das wirklich !!!! Schickt mir an die 80 Smilies. Wenn ich am Samstag gegen einen Baum fahre oder doch am Mörfeldener Waldsee auch Euch warte, dann liegt das an dem Smilie-Overkill. Verdammte Hütte, meine Augen ...


----------



## michi220573 (3. November 2003)

Meine Augen ...

Ich hoffe, MW ist mir nicht böse, dass ich das veröffentliche. Aber er brauchte Erleichterung. Es musste einfach raus. Er stand so unter Druck ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (3. November 2003)

GRUND GÜTIGER   !!!! 

MW wie heißen denn die  tablettchen die du da immer nimmst ???
solltest mal dringend über die nebenwirkungen mit deinem HA reden 

NIX für UNGUT


----------



## spezi 26 (3. November 2003)

Halööööööchen ich lebe noch !!!!! 

Hast du mich etwa vermisst bauser ??????   

Bei mir siehts diesen samstag ganz schlecht aus ,deshalb trag ich mich auch noch nicht ein , muß dann wohl kurzfristig zu sagen !!!!

Bauser nu mach mal halb lang sooo schlecht ist deine Kondition nun auch wieder nicht !! 
Denk mal auch bei den anderen, die hier mit Konditionsschwäche vorbauen siehts gar nicht wirklich so schlimm aus !

Aber das kennst du doch Michi oder ????

Man( n ) weiß nicht was einen erwartet , also stapelt man lieber etwas tiefer, dann kann nachher keiner sagen  das " Großmaul " , da hätte ich aber mehr erwartet !! 
Besser so als anders rum !!  

Denk mal ihr werdet euren Spaß schon haben   

und MW du nimmst heute keine Tabletten mehr verstanden !!!!!!


----------



## spezi 26 (3. November 2003)

Nun trage ich mich vorsichtshalber doch mal ein !!

Aber nicht böse sein wenn's nicht klappt !!

Falls nicht , wünsch ich euch viel , viel Spaß und hoffentlich keinen Regen .


----------



## michi220573 (3. November 2003)

Ich denke mal, die Tour wird so 8 Hm haben, vielleicht auch 8,5. Was aber bei mir damals im Frühjahr an der Kondition zerrte, war dieser nicht vorhandene Rhythmus auf den huckeligen Trails, die Highspeedpassagen im hohen Gras. Man kann ja nirgends runter fahren, sondern muss immer richtig leiern, um Speed zu bekommen. Und dann diese engen Kurven, mit dem Vorderrad an einer Bodenwelle oder einem querliegenden Baumstamm im Dickicht - man gut, dass ich eine Speedhub fahre ... Na wir werden sehen. Ihr müsstet schon deshalb alle schneller sein, weil mein Bike und ich zusammen schwerer sind als 3 Kylie Minogues. Hoffentlich kann man bei all dem Laub überhaupt die Trails erkennen. Wo doch jetzt dank MW meine Augen so brennen ...


----------



## guuuude (3. November 2003)

Ihr habt alle einen an der klatsche.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.Find ich gut ;-)

Thema Tiefstapeln 

Ich hab die schlechteste Kondition!
Jahre Raucher mit zum Shcluß 40 Zigis an Tag. Und Radln tue ich auch erst seit 3 Monaten.
Also habe ich automatisch das recht auf die Rote Laterne ;-)

Thema samstag

Ich hoffe das es klappt, kann aber sein das ich Schaffe muss, überhaupt wer hat den diesen Scheiß Termin festgelegt 

Nene  nur Spass 

achja droppen und so is aber nix für meine Knochen und das Schnell Fahren vertrage ich eigentlich auch nicht so ;-=)


----------



## michi220573 (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> 
> 
> überhaupt wer hat den diesen Scheiß Termin festgelegt



Das war ich, glaube ich, der es angeregt hat, denn dann bleibt nachmittags noch genug Zeit zum Baden. FKK natürlich, denn eine Badehose bedeutet zusätzliches Gewicht und macht uns noch langsamer.




> und das Schnell Fahren vertrage ich eigentlich auch nicht so



So ein See hat die Eigenart, dass er meist recht eben ist. Darum können wir dann schön winken   wenn wir bereits auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Sees sind ...


----------



## condaz (3. November 2003)

Na Guuuude dann vergiss nicht dich oben beim " Last - Minute -

 Biking " einzutragen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. November 2003)

...ich muss mich hier schon halb tot lachen!!!
Wasn Haufen hat sich da nur getroffen?  

@ Spezi: Du bist aber auch nicht gerade sparsam mit Smilies, gelle! 

@ michi: Danke für den Screenshot! höhöhö :->

@ bauser: Hey, meine Tabletten für den Magen haben keine Nebenwirkungen, OK!?!?!  

nochmal @ michi: Was wiegt dein Radl? Meins über 17 Kilo... Die Trails am See sind i.O. Es liegt nicht viel Laub. Im Mörf-Towner Wald isses viel schlimmer. Die Trails sind gelb-rot vor lauter Laub...

@ guuuude: OK, wir beide mieten hiermit die beiden hintersten Positionen. Du als Ex-40-Kippen-Pro-Tag-Raucher und als Erst-Seit-3-Monaten-MTBler und ich als 4-Jahre-Kranker, der erst seit kurzem wieder fährt...
Da können wir ruhig hinten dran fahren...! 


@ all: ICH FREU MICH SCHON VOLL AUF SA !!!


----------



## michi220573 (3. November 2003)

17 kg, das gute Teil. Also ich meine mein Bike ... Ups, es sind Damen anwesend ...


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. November 2003)

Wat is dat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (3. November 2003)

Begrüße Sportstudent in unserer Runde !!!!!!


----------



## condaz (3. November 2003)

und ich begrüße NICOLAI or Hell !!   

Na aber hallo, !!!

Heute ist Montag bauser und du hast das Last Minute erst sonntag eingestellt !! Nun sind wir schon 9 Leute , wobei man bedenke das sich noch welche  gar nicht eingetragen haben die hier im them immer wieder  auftauchen !!
laut michi fahren von seiner seite her auch noch welche mit zoomi usw. die kennen wir ja noch gar nicht , also denk mal das wir ein ganz schön großer Haufen werden bis Samstag !!
Sollte man diese Woche über vieleicht nochmal genau klären wegen Anspruch Strecke usw. !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. November 2003)

Wir werden ziemlich viele! Auch von mir schöne Grüße an alle!!!


----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MetalWarrior _
> *Wat is dat??? *




Das is mein Bike. Hast doch gefragt, wie schwer das ist.

Die Strecke ist eigentlich beinahe eindeutig - einmal um beide Seen. Anspruch von lustigen 5 km/h wegen dauerndem Gelächter bis Hardcore 20 km/h auf dem 10m-Downhill an der Motocrossstrecke. Vielleicht auch 21 km/h. Soweit ich die Trails in Erinnerung habe, sind sie nicht allzu technisch. So ab in die Firma zum Ausschlafen ...


----------



## spezi 26 (4. November 2003)

Guten morgen !

Na soooo locker wie du die strecke beschrieben hast michi ist sie nun auch wieder nicht !!!

Den Walldorfer See würd ich sogar weg lassen , weil dort ist es wirklich nur ein seichtes " drum rum geradel " mit anschließend viel Forstweg , aber wenn man den Langener See richtig als Rundkurs nimmt, sind da schon einige anspruchsvollere pasagen dabei auch ohne die besagte MOTOCROSS - STRECKE und wenn die motocrosser nicht da sind !!! Kann man alleine dort schon einen rundkurs abfahren der wirklich " alles " beinhaltet vom downhill - uphill - dual - drop- usw. denk mal das spätestens dort der ein oder andere sagen wird " laß mal gut sein , fahrt ihr mal ich wart hier " !
Bauser kam aus Stuttgart wo' s im Prinzip nur bergab geht und war begeistert , meiner Meinung nach ist dieser rundkurs an der Motocrossstrecke um ein vielfaches anstrengender als die komplette Runde um den Langener Waldsee !!!!!!!

Vorraus gesetzt es sind keine Motorräder da , kann sich jeder dem es bis dahin technisch oder leistungs mäßig zu lasch war austoben !



Gruß spezi 26


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. November 2003)

@ michi: Is schon klar...   

@ all: Spezi hat Recht. Die Strecke um den Langener See wird an einigen Stellen recht eng und verblockt. Nicht SAU schwer, aber ich z.B. musste solche Passagen schon ziemlich langsam angehen.
Und dann gibts ja noch die Motocross-Strecke zum Austoben...
Aber ich nehme an, dass die motorisierten Kollegen dort sein werden und wir nicht drauf können. Als bauser und ich auf dem Trail gefahren sind kamen die Moto Biker Säcke sogar zu uns runter gedonnert und wir mussten fast in die Hecke springen. Mann, die denken auch sie wärn die absoluten Obermacker!      :kotz: 
Mistkram da...!
Aber wir machen die schon platt!

Hey meine Sherman Flick ist gerade angekommen - ein Prachtstück!!!  


Greeeeeeeeeeeeeets, MW !!!


----------



## condaz (4. November 2003)

MW ?!?!?!?! du mußt nicht immer unbedingt....................!!!!!!!! 

     

MAL EHRLICH WIE OFT WARST DU SCHON AM LANGENER WALDSEE ??????? 

Kennst du die Cross - Strecke überhaupt ?????
Die Motorrad - fahrer sind meißtens SA. + SO. mittag zu gange und was heißt die kamen zu uns runter so ein Schwachsinn !!!!! in der Regel kommt da niemand irgendwem in die Quere und dein kindisches " die machen wir platt " wie alt bist du eigentlich wenn man mal fragen darf !!!!! Du mußt nicht auf jedes posting eine Antwort geben ! Schon gar nicht irgendwelche unnötigen Dinge wie " hääää, oder uuuups ......................... usw. 

Das kleistert nur dieses Them voll und macht es für andere uninteresant zu lesen,  wenn jeder 2. od. 3. Eintrag von dir stammt und absolut kein Inhalt hat !!!!! 

So das mußte mal raus nervt mich schon länger die Geschichte !!

Kann mich der Aussage von Spezi 26 nur anschließen !!
Wird ein super Samstag verlaßt euch drauf !! Auch ohne Motocross - Strecke ( falls die M-Crosser da sein sollten !!
Gruß condaz !!!!!

Du mußt jetzt nicht wieder gleich antworten MW , mach dir erst mal Gedanken darüber !!!!!


----------



## soulfly (4. November 2003)

....zoff vorm ersten treffen.ein lustiger haufen.also mal locker bleiben.lasst halt jeden schreiben was er will 


oder schreibt net so viel, trainiert lieber (die sonne scheint,mädels!)  

luv+light



@mw: bau die gabel ein....


----------



## spezi 26 (4. November 2003)

Denk mal das kann man noch nicht als Streit bezeichnen oder soulfly ?????????????  


Jedem seine Meinung , der eine mehr der andere weniger und am Samstag haben sich die beiden wieder ganz arg        

so long spezi 26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

genau spezi 26 und wir beide haben uns dann auch ganz arg         


MW meine Feder ist heut morgen gekommen , !!!! willst du meine 600er nun haben ???? wenn ja u. vor samstag sollten wir uns donnerstag treffen !!


----------



## condaz (4. November 2003)

Keiner streitet hier , das war nur eine Feststellung meiner seits   

Also gut hab dich wieder lieb MW   

He was läuft da Bauser und spezi ?????


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. November 2003)

Ich war 1 mal dort! Und deshalb weis ich auch, dass da wenig Laub liget und der Trail teilweise "etwas" schwieriger ist. Dazu muss ich ja nicht 100 mal da gewesen sein...

Du sagst es wäre Schwachsinn, dass die runter kommen? Frag bauser, der kanns bestätigen! Der eine Mopedfahrer hat sich sogar noch schnell entschuldigt, weil er wohl wusste, dass er da unten nix zu suchen hat...

Mein "Aber wir machen die schon platt!" war übrigens ironisch gemeint, du HANZ!

Wie bist du eigentlich gelaunt, condaz???
Du müsstest mal zu www.mountainbike.de kommen, da wird viel mehr von einer Person in einem Thread gepostet! (Für mich is da ganz normal!)
Klar, ich weis, dass ich gerne und viel rede/schreibe mit anderen.
Allerdings hab ich auch noch keine schlechten Resonanzen darauf bekommen. Die meisten Leute finden es super, wenn jemand viel sagt. Und inhaltslos sind meine Beiträge auch nicht! Kindisch ebenfalls nicht! Hast was gegen lockeres Chatten, oder wie?

Ach ja, wolltest wissen wie alt, gell? 18! Was dagegen???

Ich verstehe nicht, warum du dich so aufregst und so unfreundlich wirst. 
Ganz low bleiben, Mann...! 

Ich werde mich jetzt jedenfalls mit Postings mehr zurückhalten und hoffe, dass du mir nicht mehr allzu böse bist. Kannst ja mal an meiner Stelle n bissie was schreiben! Hast so wenig nur geschrieben!  


Bis dann, Grüße vom MW !!! 


PS.: Ja soulfly, ich werd mal sehen wies mit der Gabel läuft...!


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

MW bleib ganz ruuuuhig condaz ist eigentlich ein ganz lieber bube !!  

hast du jetzt vor lauter aufregung meine frage von oben übersehen ???????
willst du nun meine 600er feder ??? wenn ja sollten wir das am donnerstag machen dann hast du am samstag weniger problemchen mit deinem hinterbau .
 MELD DICH !!!


----------



## soulfly (4. November 2003)

was habt ihr eigentlich für dämpfer??? stahl oder luft??bei mir ist wohl ein neuer fällig.

mein luftdämpfer verliert seit gestern luft(was ganz neues!),werd heute abend mal zum shop fahren und gucken lassen...

passt ja prima gestern auto aus der werkstatt geholt heute evtl. mal nen neuen dämpfer kaufen.....manman

[Mrs. Rockefeller like 2 marry me?]

aber bis samstag bleibt er erstma drin und dann lassen wir ihn platzen!


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

Also ich , MW , spezi 26 , und ich glaub auch condaz haben Stahlfederdämpfer !!! bei den anderen weiß ich nicht !!!

was für eine einbau - länge hast du ???  könnt vieleicht helfen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (4. November 2003)

...werde heute abend mal im shop checken und dann habe ich bis samstag zeit umzugcken ob er die luft hält.
wenn ich am samstag mit nem HT komme werde ich dich direkt ansprechen.trotzdem vielen dank und jetzt mach ich schluss, sonst nimmt das hier chattcharakter an  *g


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. November 2003)

Nee, bauser, ich habs ned vergessen. Wollte nur das lange Posting mit einem Thema lassen. Nun zur Feder: KLAR MANN ICH WILL DAS DING HABEN! Was willste denn dafür haben? Vielleicht meine 500er im Tausch? Wie is die Titan? Von der Optik wie du es wolltest?

soulfly, was haste denn eigentlich fürn Rad?

Hier endet MW's Posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

Na dann hat michi wenigstens was zu lesen wenn er heut abend von der arbeit kommt !!!   

Also gut dann reden wir am samstag , kann allerdings nur mit 190er material dienen !!

Was los MW bist du sauer oder was ??? meld dich mal !!!


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

OHA da haben sich unsere postings überschnitten !!!

die feder schenk ich dir !!   

zu deiner frage :
sieht super aus das teil , hab sie aber nicht deswegen geholt sonder weil sie " exact " für mein gewicht gemacht wurde und nur die hälfte wiegt wie die stahlfeder !!!!


so nun muß ich aber auch los ( meine neu feder einbauen )


----------



## condaz (4. November 2003)

Okay MW ENDSCHULDIGUNG !!! bin nämlich ein ganz lieber BUBI mußt du wissen !!   

Bauser die Titans sind doch schweine - teuer oder ? vor allem die speziell gefertigten !! 

Naja wer Votec fährt der hat's ja eh abissl dicker


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. November 2003)

Oh, ich denke mal, dass du wirklich ein gaaaaanz lieber Bubi bist!    Sorry auch von mir...!

Der bauser hat übrigens gesagt, dass er die Titan Feder ziemlich günstig bekommt. Und ja bauser, ich weis warum du sie geholt hast. Nicht wegen der Optik - wollte es nur wissen...
VIELEN DANK FÜR DAS 600er GESCHENK!!!  Freu mich sehr!  

Greets, MW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

So, Golleechn, der Held der Arbeit ist wieder daheim. Seid Ihr alle Studenten? Der Thread geht ja in eine Richtung, die vielleicht überdenkenswert wäre. Auch wenn keiner etwas böse meint, muss man sich doch nicht belegen. Zum Glück sind am Samstag auch Erwachsene dabei, z.B. ich, denn ich bin schon dreißig Jahre lang auf diesem Planeten.

An mein Bike lasse ich nur Stahlfederdämpfer, denn wenn meiner nicht mehr dämpft, federt er wenigstens noch.

Und so technisch ist das ganze sicher nicht. Wer den Zacken oder die Brockenumrundung überlebt, der kullert nur so um den See herum. Das klingt jetzt überheblich, gell? Aber ich war ja schonmal am See und fand es lustig, aber nicht schwierig. Und die halbe Runde um den Walldorfer See würde ich schon gerne fahren. Ist zumindest auf dieser halben Runde ein netter Trail.

Hab ich was vergessen? Egal.


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

Hallo michi ,

zu den thread überdenken :
weiß nicht was es da zu überdenken gäbe ! versteh diese ganze aufregung wegen einer einzigen nachricht nicht ! meinung gesagt - entschuldigt - fertig !! naja muß ich ja auch nicht verstehn !! 

zu alles studenten :
so wie ich das überschaue sind wir   " ALLE "  über dreißig !! bis auf MW und 1 - 2 andere die ihr alter verheimlichen    

natürlich werden wir den Walldorfer trail auch mit nehmen


----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

Der Masterkiler aus Bayern hat sich angemeldet, fährt aber nicht mit. Nach seiner eigenen Aussage von vor ein paar Minuten war er das nicht, sondern jemand anders meldete ihn an. Wer's glaubt. Er hat sich schonmal für eine meiner Touren eingeloggt und tauchte nicht auf, ebenso bei einer anderen letztes WE irgendwo ewig weit weg von Bayern. Also eines Tages melden sich 8 Leute an und ich stehe trotzdem alleine am Treffpunkt, weil angeblich alle von Bösewichtern eingetragen wurden und es gar nicht selbst waren. Bitte achtet darauf, ob ich irgendwo angemeldet bin. Denjenigen, der sowas für mich macht, werde ich mindestens wenn nicht noch schlimmer.


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

na toll, kann man den nicht irgendwie rauslöschen ???? 

wie läuft das am samstag , wie lange warten wir auf die " EINGETRAGENEN " bevor wir starten ??????? 

na denk mal, wenn man den weiswurst abzieht, sind wir immerhin schon 10 und es ist erst dienstag . da kann sich das ganze schnell nach hinten verschieben wenn wir alle bis auf den letzten warten !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

Ich habe ihn gebeten, sich selbst auszulöschen ... ähhh ... rauszulöschen. Falls nicht, gehe ich petzen. Ich habe bei Tom, unser aller Admin, gefragt, ob die Mitbikefunktion umprogrammiert werden kann, so dass man sich erst dann anmelden kann, wenn man die Tour komplett geöffnet hat. Außerdem sollte ein Kästchen eingefügt werden, in dem man ankreuzt, dass man den Inhalt der Tour wie z.B. den technischen Anspruch verstanden hat. So würde man sich diverse Mitbiker ersparen, die dem Anspruch nicht gerecht werden, sich selbst falsch einschätzen und den anderen den Spaß verderben. Ich harre der Antwort ...

Apropos Spaß - der Wetterbericht verspricht 11°C und 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Da komme ich glatt mit kurzer Hose.

Und wir sollten das obligatorische akademische Viertel warten. Wer sich wissentlich verspäten tut, kann gern rechtzeitig anrufen, wenn der bauser als Organisator seine Handynummer angibt. Oder die Langschläfer kommen schnell am Parkplatz vorbei und sagen persönlich, dass sie später kommen.


----------



## guuuude (4. November 2003)

Also nicht das des jetzt hier in so nen Marathon ausartet was ihr hier plant.

Also wenns klappt komme ich zu zweit 

Wer bringt Kaffee und Kuchen mit?
Wo stehen die Getränkestände?
Fragen über fragen  

Mein Rad hat nen Luftdämpfer und ich mag Ihn  

Und zuguter letzt ............................Ich bin auch ein gebrochener und gezeichneter ü30


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

OHA !!!  "  ORGANISATOR "  hört sich gut an !!!! nennt mich bitte ab jetzt alle so !!  

wird sofort erledigt michi , hab ich ganz vergessen sorry !!
also in etwa 10 min. steht meine handy - nummer zur verfügung !


----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

Ich werde meinen Getränkestand auf dem Rücken tragen. Kuchen brauche ich nicht, bringe also auch keinen für jemand anderen mit. Nochmal: die eigentliche Runde um den See dürfte nicht länger als eine Stunde in Anspruch nehmen. Das schafft man auch mit Fluppe im Mund. Die Abstecher zur Schule, nach Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und in die Schweiz dauern nochmal etwa eine Stunde. Also sind wir kurz nach etwas vor wieder zurück.


----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bauser _
> 
> wird sofort erledigt michi , hab ich ganz vergessen sorry !!
> also in etwa 10 min. steht meine handy - nummer zur verfügung ! [/B]



Keine Angst, dass Dir ein Unbekannter einen Haufen Smilies smst?


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

Guuuude keine angst ich bin bei dir !!!!!! wir werden uns schon gegenseitig ins ziel schieben !! und ohne hektik !!
und vieleicht noch vor so manch anderem !!

michi wen meinst du ????


----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

Seid bitte so nett und stellt Fotos von Euch in Euer Profil, damit ich noch rechtzeitig absagen kann. Auf meinem Foto bin ich hinter der Kamera zu sehen. Genau hinschauen ...


----------



## bauser (4. November 2003)

NIX HATTRICK !! 

wir sind alle wunderschön und wenn nicht gleicht spezi  das für uns alle aus !!

jetz aber hat a widder .........!!


----------



## guuuude (4. November 2003)

Soso also kein Kaffee und Kuchen und warum treffen wir uns jetzt nochmal genau? 

Wollt ihr wirklich mit nem Rad um den See fahren??????
Ich dacht wir trinken Kaffee und Kuchen und seniren (!!!) über vergangene Tage 

Also zurück zum eigentlichen fred, wer um 1/4 vor ned da ist hat halt Pech gehabt oder Glück je nachdem.

@Bauser ich komm auf jeden Fall darauf zurück!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *... seniren (!!!) ... *



Ist das westdeutsch? Soll das eine Melange aus sinnieren und Senioren sein?


----------



## guuuude (4. November 2003)

Ich sehe das als nen Vorschlag zum Unwort des Jahres an


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. November 2003)

Ich habe über eine Seite lang nix mehr geschrieben. Das darf nicht so weitergehen! 

guuuude, ich hab immer n paar Chips oder Erdnussflips beim Biken dabei, da könnte ich auch n bissie Kuchen mitnehmen...  

Und, kann der Bayer, der eh ned mitfährt, jetzt AUSGELÖSCHT werden, oder nicht?  

Wo is nu deine Nummer, bauser? Ich will Smilies schicken!!!!!!!

michi, sollen wir wirklich noch in die Schweiz fahren? Da könnten wir gleich weiter zum Gardasee, eigentlich...


Ach ja, bauser: Wann treffen wir uns wegen dem Dämpfer?
Morgen werde ich mal unseren lieben Mr. Herrmann mit meiner Gabel belästigen. Er soll ma schnell den Schaft kürzen (obwohl der eh schon ziemlich kurz wirkt...) und nachschauen, ob die Bremsleitugen lang genug sind. Kann er gleich die Gabel miteinbauen...
Die Hope kauf ich wohl doch erst etwas später, weil bike-box erst 205er Rotor bestellen muss!


Na jut, machts gut...

Euer MW !!!


----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

hoffe das ist richtig so michi !!! 

ein besseres u. größeres bild kann bei mir angefordert werden !!!!


----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

MW ist deine gabel eingebaut?????

die feder könnten wir morgen einbauen wenn du zeit hast !?!


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. November 2003)

Ich hab das Bike und die Gabel heute hingebracht. Der Meister ist aber erst morgen wieder da, also macht er das erst morgen und ich hoffe, dass es bis spätestens Freitag abend fertig ist!

Die Feder zu tauschen dauert ja nicht lange. Das könnten wir vielleicht noch am Freitag machen. Oder sonst am Samstag schnell noch vor der Tour...   Oder???

Oder wir treffen uns morgen und laufen mit der Feder zum Herrmann und sagen ihm, dass die getauscht werden soll! hähä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

na ok dann machen wir das ganze am freitag !! wenn' s hermann bis dahin gebacken kriegt !!

wärste lieber morgen mit dem ganzen klump zu mir gekommen dann hätten wir die gabel auch gleich eingebaut !! ( rohrschneider , distanzen ,  neue krallen .....usw. hab ich alles da )

dann wärs mit sicherheit vor samstag fertig gewesen !!

Na ok wechseln wir die feder am freitag !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. November 2003)

Ich dachte das mit dem Schaft kürzen geht bei dir nicht. 
Deswegen Herrmann. Na egal... (hab ich jemanden, den ich treten kann, falss der Einbau shit sein sollte!   )

Ok, ich sach dann bescheid, wenn's feddisch is. (per Handy oder hier???)

Die Gabel nutzt übrigens die 130 mm komplett aus. Die Standrohre schauen 155 mm aus den tauchrohren heraus. Der Rest ist also Durchschlagschutz. Ich denke mal das die Flick dann auch für mich genau richtig ist... 

Und Freitag kommt der Dämpfer dran...!  

............


----------



## michi220573 (5. November 2003)

Eher so, dachte ich, denn zwischen den beiden halb-Langener-Seen gibt es noch einen Trail parallel zum Förderband, der zwar eine Sackgasse ist, aber trotzdem lustig. Und wenn man den Baustoffhändler an dem Picknickplatz auf der Rückseite touchiert, hat man auch noch ein paar Meter Trail und auf dem Rückweg zum Haupteingang des Sehringbetriebes gibt es auch nochmal einen Trail. Nur das Finden wird nicht leicht wegen des vielen Laubs und ich war bald 8 Monate nicht mehr dort. Aber wir haben ja ein paar Noch-nicht-ganz-Volljährige dabei, die noch scharf gucken können. I frrreu mi ...


----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

Also ich bin die runde heut abgefahren , die distanz pro runde beträgt 10,8 km !!  

also michi ich bezweifle immer mehr das du die gleiche runde meinst wie sie mir spezi gezeigt hat !!
meiner meinung nach hat die strecke schon einige stellen die der ein oder andere vieleicht als schwierig empfindet !!


----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

Das ist aber verdammt viel langweiliger forstweg !!!!!


----------



## michi220573 (5. November 2003)

Das Biken dient doch dem Zweck, auf einem Fahrrad technische Herausforderungen zu bestehen. Desrum und daweil fahre ich ja auch am liebsten Singletrails. Den Walldorfer See komplett zu umrunden ging damals nicht, da spätestens an der B 44 Schluss mit dem Weg war - einfach zu Ende. Außerdem finde ich durch den Wald zu fahren schöner als auf der Zubringerstraße zum Badeseeeingang. Ich lerne aber gern dazu. Wenn Ihr also noch mehr Trails oder schönere Varianten kennt, dann komme ich da gerne mit. Da knapp 11 km ein bissi wenig sind für eine Tour, können wir die Runde ja zweimal fahren, Deine und meine Variante.


----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

sooo isches !!! 

denke eh das wir meine  ( also die fast nur aus single trails besteht u. kein zubringer etc. ) einmal langsam abfahren das diejenigen die technisch noch nicht so fit sind , sehen wo die "problem - zonen "   sind !!! 
weil das bringt nix wenn wir vorraus spänen und jeder meint er muß hinter her und liegt plötzlich auf d....!! 
weiß nicht ob du auch den 50er weg direkt durchs unterholz gefahren bist , da wird es für ungeübte schnell gefährlich !


----------



## michi220573 (5. November 2003)

50er Weg? Never heard. Ich bin einfach drauf los und jeden Trail gefahren, den ich gefunden hab. Als Bikeguide geht man ja immer wieder mal auf Recherche und muss testen. Da landet man schon mal in einer Sackgasse und muss umkehren, so geschehen zwischen den beiden Langener Seen da an dem Förderband. Da haben damals im März sogar welche gezeltet. Das, was ich da gemalt habe, ist die Strecke, die ich gefahren bin. Aber da bin ich gern flexibel, wenn Ihr da was lohnendes habt. Übrigens - je technischer, desto besser. Einfach mal auf den Link unten klicken und den Harz- und den Schweizbericht lesen und anschauen. Sowas macht erst richtig Spaß. Aber wir werden sehen. Wenn diesmal nicht alle so heizen können, dann treffen wir uns eben nochmal und machen ein Highspeed-Hardcore-Trail-Drop-DH-Freeride-Event.

Ich habe an dem Tag damals eine 7-Seen-Tour gemacht, denn ich bin noch mit dem Auto nach Mühlheim bei Hanau gefahren und dort um die Steinbruchseen gebikt. Boah, was für Trails. Damals wusste ich noch nicht, dass man da wohl eigentlich nicht biken darf.


----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

werd morgen mal deine strecke abfahren , natürlich mit " förderband - sackgasse " ,weils mir im moment ehrlich gesagt ein rätsel ist wie du da hin gekommen bist !!  da unten bin ich noch gar nicht gewesen  
na denke mal das sich da noch so manche tour ergibt !!
bringst du jetzt noch jemand mit ?? guuuude anscheinend ja auch , !! 
kriegen wir bestimmt ärger wegen einer nicht  angemeldeten      "   MASSENKUNDGEBUNG  " 
   

so muß los bin zum geburtstag eingeladen , bis morgen !!!!!!

werd mir deine seite heut abend wenn ich zurück bin mal etwas genauer anschauen !!


----------



## michi220573 (5. November 2003)

Die Golleechn ham sich noch nich endschiedn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (5. November 2003)

Hi Guys,

ich habe mit Interesse Eure vorhergehenden Konversationen zum Thema Langener See, i.e. the trails gelesen, und möchte fragen, wer von Euch Lust und Laune hätte mir bei nächster Gelegenheit die anfanglich erwähnte Runde inklusive der SX Strecke zu zeigen, vielleicht hätte sogar Spezi - obviously my kind of gal - Zeit hierfür. Zeitmässig habe ich keinerlei Limitierung, jedoch bin ich noch durch eine Handverletzung ein wenig gehandicapt.

Thanks


----------



## condaz (5. November 2003)

Hi eurosquirrel ,
also eine Möglichkeit wäre , das du dich oben im Last - Minute - Biking ( unter bauser Mörfelden - Walldorf ) einträgst und am Samstag einfach mit fährst !!! 
Ansonsten ich muß leider arbeiten und bei spezi 26 weiß man nie so genau wann sie wieder auftaucht  
Aber bauser hat urlaub so viel ich weiß , aber der is heut abend anscheind auf ner Geburtstagsfete frag bei dem mal nach oder wart bis er wieder rein kommt der fährt die sache nämlich bestimmt noch ( weil er doch kondi aufbaun muß wegen spezi


----------



## michi220573 (5. November 2003)

War spezi jetzt nicht schon vergeben? Da kann jetzt nicht ein neuer kommen und sich dazwischen drängeln. Wir wollen alle erst mal gucken. Ich bin als zweiter dran, denn ich habe als erster auf diesen Thread geantwortet. Bauser hat sie schon gesehen, also bin ich sogar erster. Keine Angst, spezi, ich gucke nicht. Bin ja auch nicht mehr so sehfähig in meinem Alter. Bin froh, wenn ich den Trail erkenne, da kann ich nicht nach Maderln Ausschau halten.

Mal was ganz anderes - angenommen, wir verstehen uns alle gut und die Tour macht Spaß. Wäret Ihr dann auch alle mal bereit, in den Taunus zu kommen? Da soll es sogar Berge geben.


----------



## guuuude (5. November 2003)

HI Alter Mann 

Also ich fahre eigentlich fast nur im Taunus. Es war für nächstes Jahr mal ein Trans alp angedacht, nun und da muss man ja HH machen!!

Wir fahren eigentlich jedes Wo ab der Hohemark los und dann meist irgendwie richtung Saalburg--Feldberg--Fuchstanz Käsekuchen Essen.
Und zum Abschluss dann noch auf den Altkönig. Fährt sich einfach schöner runter wenn man den Downhill vom Altkönig bis zur Hohemark noch mitnimmt!

Sind dann irgendwie immer so um die 1000HH danach machen meine Beine irgendwie immer Schlapp  

Jetzt am Wo ist ja nur um in bissi im Schlamm zu suhlen und Radl einsauen  

Im Taunus sind wir immer min zu zweit max zu viert.
Ich bin eigentlich kein fan von so großen Gruppen wie bei Go Crasy-Schreckliche Leute farn da mit  

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn oder umgekehrt, klar fahrn wir wenn alles klappt auch in den Taunus. Obwohl eigentlich mag ich ja gar keine Berge


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. November 2003)

@ michi: Ich bin auch am Förderband rausgekommen, als ich alleine da gefahren bin. Ich glaub ich weis, was du mit Sackgasse meinst...
Und da waren auch an dem kleineren der Langerner Seen so MTB-Camper mit zelten, lagerfeuer und Schoßhündchen!

Falls euch die Runde zu lasch sein sollte, kann ich euch nen ausgetrockneten Bach zeigen. Der is einige Kilometer lang und wenn man da drinne gas gibt, kommt man schnell ins Schwitzen! 
(Aber ich glaub der is nur im Hochsommer trocken, Mist...)
Und es gibt, wie gesagt noch ein paar Möglichkeiten...

In den Taunus würde ich auch gerne mal kommen. Um Bad Vilbel bin ich schon gefahren, im Wald und ne Tour Richtung Wetterau. War super und Richtung Feldberg wirds ja auch noch trail-lastiger!

Ach ja, zu: "...Noch-nicht-ganz-Volljährige..."
Hey, ich darf ma bittn ja! Ik bin immahin ooch schon 18, ja!!!   
(Und ich kann die Trails noch erspähen!   )



@ all:

Seid ihr schonmal die Rinne gefahren??? 
Oder vielleicht Richtung Flughafen/Mitteldorf Werk/Trails um Kelsterbach???


...MW !!!...


----------



## michi220573 (5. November 2003)

Ich fahre hier bislang nur im Taunus. Ein ganzes Mal war ich im Spessart, einmal im Rheingau und zweimal in Bad Kreuznach. Alles, was nach einem Singletrail aussieht, macht mich neugierig. Also her mit allen Bachbetten, egal ob nass oder trocken. Für den Taunus stelle ich ziemlich regelmäßig Mitbiketouren ins Forum. Es geht ab Friedrichsdorf, Oberursel-Hohemark, Fischbach oder Kronberg los. Naturgemäß biete ich maximale Singletrailfülle, denn Mountainbiken = Singletrail. Alles andere ist nur Mittel zum Zweck.

So. gute Nacht.


----------



## zzg8dr (5. November 2003)

..würde gerne mal ne Runde mit Euch drehen. wird aber zur zeit so früh dunkel. Dann wird wohl aus einer Feierabend Runde, eher eine Weekend Runde!
Prost!


----------



## condaz (5. November 2003)

Michi deine MÜhe hat sich anscheinend gelohnt  der Bayer ist raus !!


----------



## condaz (5. November 2003)

Hi zzg8dr

am Samstag 08.11.03 oben in Last- Minute - Biking schauen unter Mörfelden - Walldorf bauser , bist herzlich willkommen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (5. November 2003)

klaro kommen wir in den taunus ich bring dann unser küken ( MW nicht spezi   ) mit !!

voraus gesetzt ich krieg zwei räder ins auto  

gut nacht bin müde ,hab auf dem geburtstag zuviel gefutttert


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. November 2003)

Mhhh... Küken! hähä  
Was hastn fürn Wagen bauser?


----------



## bauser (6. November 2003)

spezi 26 was macht die kondition ???????????


----------



## spezi 26 (6. November 2003)

Meine ist hervorragend und deine ?? 

Hast du auch brav und fleissig geübt    

Es ist doch immer wieder herlich zu sehen , das man trotz Abwesenheit in fast jedem 4. Eintrag erwähnt wird ....."  Männer halt " !!!


----------



## bauser (6. November 2003)

naja geht so  

werd nachher mal rüber fahren , gestern wars doch noch ziemlich matschig , hoffentlich ist es heut schon etwas besser !!!

hast dein schaltwerk endlich gewechselt ?? 
das am bike mein ich


----------



## spezi 26 (6. November 2003)

Blödmann !!  

Guten morgen MW !!

mal sehen ............, wann machst du rüber ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (6. November 2003)

Guten Morgen auch dir Spezi!  

Hey Mr. bauser, was sagste zu meinen neuen Parts???


----------



## bauser (6. November 2003)

@MW hab dir ne pm geschickt zu deiner frage !!

@spezi 26 so in ner stunde hab ich gedacht !!


----------



## spezi 26 (6. November 2003)

Mal schauen ....bist du um 12°° noch drüben ????

Kommt " Kücken " auch mit ??


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. November 2003)

Jo, hab gelesen. Die Griffe sind fett! Und die Pedalen echt krass, wie ne Tatze vom Bär... 

Viel Spaß, falls ihr heut Biken geht!
(Ich muss ja auf meinen fahrbares Alu-Gestell warten!  )

Ich sach wie immer bescheid bauser...!!!


----------



## bauser (6. November 2003)

find ich echt schade MW u. tut mir aufrichtig leid , das du nicht mit kannst     

muß ich jetzt mit spezi ganz alleine ........... 

logo spezi bin ich um 12°° noch dort !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. November 2003)

Hähä, aufrichtig also...
DU SACK !!!   Nee, Scherz...!

Ich könnte nur mit dem GOTTBIKE von meinem Vater kommen: http://www.dreidoppel-bike.de/home.html

Aber man kann damit leider nicht gut Trails fahren!  


Bis dann und viel Spaß da drüben, KükenWarrior !!!


----------



## spezi 26 (6. November 2003)

OK kann aber nix versprechen , aber denk schon das es klappt !!

Also  " KW  " dann klappt es vieleicht mal wenn du dein Bike wieder hast !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. November 2003)

liber bauser und liebe Spezi warten ein bischen auf mich! Der Herrmann hat mein Bike in 1 Stunde fertig! Hab gerade angerufen...

Ich könnte aber nicht sehr lange, wegen Abendschule! :-/


----------



## bauser (6. November 2003)

na gut 

also dann komm einfach mal rüber werden uns dann schon irgendwo u. irgenwie treffen oder ?? 
mit spezi hab ich jetzt auch keinen genauen treffpunkt ausgemacht !! 
bist du noch da spezi ?????????


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. November 2003)

OK, ich fahr einfach rüber. Wir sehen uns schon!

Ich muss nu wech...


Grützi, KW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi 26 (6. November 2003)

Ja bin noch da !!

Denk auch das wir uns dann schon irgend wie treffen , weil einen bestimmten Treffpunkt aus zu machen ist Schwachsinn , dann steht der andere an der ausgemachten Stelle und wartet .
Kann man doch besser zum biken nutzen die Zeit und man fährt sich irgendwann über den Weg !!
Ist der Überraschungseffekt größer , gell bauserle   
Aber wie gesagt,kann nix versprechen


----------



## soulfly (6. November 2003)

ja meine konditiotn kann ich im moment nicht einschÃ¤tzen. 

Wie gesagt ich bin erst vor 2 monaten nach neu-isenburg gezogen und bin bis dato etwas von der gegend enttÃ¤uscht.

Mein ursprÃ¼ngliches Âfeierabend-tour-gebietÂ war der vilbeler wald und die wetterau (nicolai or hell,kennste?) . hier in der gegend habe ich ausser dem gebiet um die sehring noch nichts entdeckt was mich begeistertÂ..wobei begeisterung stellt sich auch eher mitn paar hÃ¶henmeter ein.

In den letzten 4 wochen hatte ich dann ne lebensmittelvergiftung, konnte 4 wochen nicht biken und habe rund 10 kg verloren(gewichts-tunning!)Â.

letzten Sonntag habe ich dann eine gemÃ¼tliche sehring-walldorf-buchschlag runde gedreht und das ging eigentlich prima (nur der puls war etwas hoch*g). so und jetzt bin ich natÃ¼rlich auf samsatg gespnnat um endlich die kniffligen stellen an der sehring zu sehen.



Und zu guter letzt:

-Ja auch fÃ¼r Taunus-Touren bin ich immer zu habenÂ.allerdings fand ich bisher bei tagestouren eine zu grosse gruppe ( +4)  immer hinderlich da die ÂrÃ¼cksichtnahmeÂ  zu sehr behindert . aber bevor ich so arrogante tÃ¶ne *g anschlage muss ich erstmal selbst gucken was konditionell noch geht

- mein dÃ¤mpfer hÃ¤lt seit Dienstag den druck konstant ! ï



Also bis Samstag


----------



## spezi 26 (6. November 2003)

He wo seid ihr alle ??


----------



## soulfly (6. November 2003)

hier! arbeiten


----------



## spezi 26 (6. November 2003)

Naja soulfly aber als Feierabend - Runde gehts doch in Langen oder ????
Mit Bergen können wir hier allerdings nicht dienen das stimmt , aber denk das es  um uns herum genügend Bike Möglichkeiten für's Wochenende gibt Taunus ....etc. !!! 
Von daher gesehen liegen wir nämlich sehr zentral !!


----------



## soulfly (6. November 2003)

wie gesagt ich kenn mich hier noch nicht so aus.

aber diese StadtWald-Forst-Autobahnen sind schlimm und sehr langweilig...und so ein richtiges highlight wo man sich mal austoben könnte habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.wobei die sehring schon einige lustige stellen hat.

früher konnte ich halt einfach richtung norden starten und war nach ner stunde in oberursel...

was ich von aus Neu-Isenburg probieren wollte (rvtl. am sonntag) mal richtung darmstadt tukcern und gucken was da so geht.


ich hab halt meist keine lust irgendwie mitm auto oder der bahn anzureisen......da strampel ich lieber als das ich auf S-Bahnen warte oder vorderräder ausbaue+Rückbänke umklappe

irgendwelche tips für die Darmstädtergegend???

so jetzt feierabend........ahhhhh__


----------



## guuuude (6. November 2003)

ähm sorry Soulfly das ich mich einmische aber von Isenburg ists jetzt aber ned soo weit nach Oberursel.

10 min nach Sachsenhausen-----30 min nach Bonames-und nochmal 30 min und Schwubdiwup bist in Oberursel.

Na und wenn zurück keine Kraft mehr über ist mit der Ubahn bis Sachsenhausen und nach hause rollen.

Also das traue ich mir ja sogar noch zu und das heist schon was


----------



## Eurosquirrel (6. November 2003)

Hi Condaz,

Thank you so very much for your swift and kind response. Leider kann ich am Samstag die Invitation-to-ride nicht wahrnehmen, da ich wegen (bike related) business diesen Tag in S/M verbringen werde. Nevertheless, nächste Woche bin ich für alle suggestions offen, da ich die Trails hier nunmehr kennen (und lieben?!) lernen möchte. By the way, ich habe in meiner näheren Umgebung - Gross-Umstadt, einen kleinen, abwechslungsreichen 2 hour, mostly singletrack loop entdeckt, welchen ich gerne bei Bedarf und Wunsch vorstelle.

Take care guys (and gals)

p.s. Yes, Spezi, we do like the girls, because is there anything hotter than biker chicks?!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (6. November 2003)

I almost forgot....


Hi Michi220573,

sehr interessante Response, ältere Rechte bezüglich eines Rides mit Spezi?! Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass wir wohl alle übereinstimmen, das Ladies on the trails eine gern gesehene Bereicherung sind, zumal im Vergleich zu NorCal die Anzahl von weiblichen Riders eher gering ist. Desweiteren möchte ich auf mein Profil verweisen, welches mir aufgrund meines Geburtsdatums wohl die "älteren" Rechte einräumt. Please show some respect for the elderly;-). Last, but not least, sollten wir uns der einzigen unterordnen, welche in der Lage ist dies zu entscheiden - Spezi, my regards.

On a different note, eine Tour, die ich bereits kennen (und zu respektieren gelernt) habe ist die DA Böllenfaltor - Frankenstein - Melibocus Route, welche einigen nette Single Trails featured. Nevertheless, die Route ist sehr XC lastig, kann aber auch mit einem 15kg Freeride Bike gemeister werden. Bei Interesse - send me an E-mail.

Ride hard

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eurosquirrel _
> * ... Nevertheless, die Route ist sehr XC lastig, kann aber auch mit einem 15kg Freeride Bike gemeister werden...
> 
> Phil *



Mist, mein Bike wiegt 17 kg ...

Außerdem bin ich bereits zugeteilt. Also besteht für Spezi selbst bei unwahrscheinlichem Interesse kein Schangse.


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. November 2003)

@ soulfly: Kann ich gut verstehen, dass du es hier etwas beknackt findest. Die Strecken im Vilbeler Wald sind halt schon ein anderes Kaliber. Muss man halt ne längere Anreise in Kauf nehmen und in den Taunus oder Odenwald fahren...!

@ Spezi: Unser lieber bauser hat mir erzählt, dass du dachstest, ich würde mich nicht trauen zu kommen. Aber "OHO" ich war auch bei Sehring und hab bauser dann auch getroffen. Du warst aber schon wieder Richtung S-Bahn geradelt. An dieser Stelle nehme ich bauser das Vergnügen, etwas gaaanz schlimmes zu petzen: Ja, ich bin von Mörfelden mit der S-Bahn nach Walldorf gefahren und dann den kleinen Schwupppps rüber zum See! So, jetzt wissens alle...   
(Aber hey, denkt an meine Kondition, Leudeeee...!)

@ bauser: Weist du was shitelig is? Meine Woodman Sachen können erst in 2 Monaten geliefert werden! Verdammter Mistkram da! 
Mal sehen, die Griffe kommen ja. Ich werde mir andere Pedalen aussuchen und das mit dem Knubbel-Vorbau hat sich ja eh geklärt. Ich hab eigentlich ja Glück, dass die Sachen nicht auf Lager sind, gelle! hähähä  


@ all: bauser und ich sind heute mal die Route (so wir wir es uns zumindest vorstellen) abgefahren. Sollte wirklich super werden. Hoffentlich ist es bis SA etwas trockner dort...


Greeeeeeeeeeeeeets, MW !!!


----------



## spezi 26 (7. November 2003)

SORRY !!! 

Hab gerade eben erfahren das  ich morgen leider nicht kann ( arbeit )     
Wir hatten ja gestern noch drüber gesprochen bauser !!

Aber ich denk mal das dies ja nicht eure letzte Tour sein wird  vieleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal  

Da warens nur noch 9 kleine..............  

KW wann bist du denn gestern aufgetaucht ???? 
S-Bahn?? das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein , du hast diese Marathon - Strecke von 2 km mit der S-Bahn bewältigt    

Warnung : wenn ihr morgen da rüber fahrt ein kleiner Tipp : zieht besser nicht gerade euer

                              " SONNTAGSKLEIDCHEN " 

an , es ist immer noch recht dreckig da drüben  !! 

Wünsch euch gaaaaaanz viel Spaß und ein wunderschönes Wetter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

spezi 26


----------



## condaz (7. November 2003)

Na da werden aber vile Männchen traurig sein    

War heut morgen dort , es ist zwar schon wesentlich besser , aber eben immer noch recht feucht .
Vielleicht wirds ja noch besser bis morgen


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. November 2003)

hehehe Ich war zur gleichen Zeit dort, wie ihr. Nur auf der anderen Seite, also gegenüber von der Cross-Strecke. Hab dann die "normale" Runde gemacht und bin dann anderesherum wieder zurück Richtung Cross-Strecke gefahren. In der Mitte hab ich bauserle getroffen und bin dann mit ihm noch weitergebikt...

Ich fahre diese 3 (ich betone 3 Kilometer) von Mö nach Wa immer mit der Bahn, weil der Gegenwind auf den Feldern mir zu stark ist. Bei meiner momentanen Kondition bn ich danach schon patt und noch nicht mal um den See gefahren. Das is also nur ne Notlösung. Gern tu ichs auch ned, weil man die ganzen 3 km ja auch auf Trails zurücklegen kann! 

Schade, dass du nicht mitkommen kannst morgen. Ich hoffe mal nächstes mal klappts dann... 
Ich muss selbst sehen, dass ich kommen kann. Habe nämlich ne saumäßige Migräne ... wieder mal! 


Bis dann also, Greets, KW !!!


----------



## guuuude (7. November 2003)

@MW 
Meinst du davon wirds besser ;-))))

Eijeh ohne Spezi 36 werden jetzt bestimmt noch ein paar abspringen. 
Also ich (wir) sind dabei egal was für nen Wetter, solltet ihr unsympatisch sein fahrn wir in Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (7. November 2003)

Selbstverständlich wird es so   besser! 
Änder schnell in Spezi 26, sonst wird sie noch sauer...!


----------



## bauser (7. November 2003)

@ spezi 26
habs mir fast gedacht , naja werden wir schon irgendwann mal hinkriegen !!


@KW
Also KW mit deiner  

"  ACH SCHATZ ICH MAG HEUT NICHT , HAB MEINE MIGRÄNE  "

nummer brauchst du gar nicht anzufangen , es wird schön mitgefahren !!   


@ guuuude 
das mit dem " 36 " solltest du wirklich schnellstens ändern 
  frauen sind da etwas empfindlich was das thema angeht .
wer nicht kommt hat pech gehabt , so trennt sich schon im vorraus die spreu vom weizen  
zu dem wird das mit dem taunus nix, weil wir alle uuuuuunheimlich sympatisch sind  

und stell dir mal das peinliche bild vor : " ein mädel vorne weg und 15 rammlige kerle hinterher wie die meute hinterm fuchs "
wir kämen ja im Walldorfer Blatt auf der ersten seite


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. November 2003)

Ja, ja... Ich ruh mich heut noch etwas aus und nehm vielleicht am Abend was gegen die scheiß Migräne und dann fahre ich selbstverständlich morgen mit! 

Wie machen wir denn dass mit dem Dämpfer nu? 


Tschüüüss, KW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (7. November 2003)

Was habt Ihr eigentlich alle gegen den Dreck? Meine Güte, das gehört doch nun mal dazu und trainiert die Fahrtechnik. Und genug Wasser zum Saubermachen ist ja nun wohl wirklich da.


----------



## bauser (7. November 2003)

@michi
wieso "alle" sind doch nur condaz und spezi 26 unsere beiden " MÄDELS "  !!  

ne ne condaz is ein bub !!

war heut nochmal drüben und die trail - verhältnisse sind genial dreckig anspruchsvoll naß und einfach nur herlich zum trifften !!
was spezi gemeint hat war die tatsache das es stellen weise richtig tiefe klarwasser pfützen gab die zur fahrtechnik übung nun wirklich nix beitragen hätten können ( was für ein satz !! )  
aber die sind nun größtenteils weg !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. November 2003)

So, morgen isses also soweit und ich stelle fest, dass sich neun Leute eingetragen haben und wohl noch ein paar andere mitkommen! Das ist gut!

Das mit dem Schlamm hält sich aber noch in Grenzen, finde ich. War doch (größten Teils) in Ordnung auf dem Trail, nur die Cross-Strecke ... na ja, die ist halt einfach rutschig. Und die Spurrinnen sind nicht der Brüller. Aber egal, es sind sicher eh Moto-Biker dort. Was soll's. Der (die) Trail(s) ist (sind) lang genug und machen ne ganze Menge Spaß. Und wie schon oft erwehnt, gibt es noch andere Bike-Möglichkeiten in der Nähe. Wird bestimmt n schöner, trailiger Tag da...!    

Joa, dann sach ich moal "BIS MOJJE AM WALLDORFER BADESEE PARKPLATZ!"

...der KW !!!


----------



## bauser (7. November 2003)

KW wie wird das Wetter morgen ?????????????????


deine feder bauen wir nächste woche ein morgen früh ist zu knapp !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. November 2003)

Ja klar, das mim Dämpfer auf jeden Fall nächste Woche...

Wetter soll laut www.wetter.com bei uns 1-9 Grad / sonnig / 10% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit werden. Die Ansage ausm TV war glaube ich ähnlich positiv. Und meistens ham wers hier eh etwas wärmer, als verhergesagt...
Ich denke also, dass wir keine großen Probleme kriegen werden! 


Wir sehn uns dann morgen. Kommst du etwas früher?
Ich werde so ca. 10 Uhr da sein...


Bis dann, KW, MW, Sven ... wie auch immer !!!


----------



## bauser (7. November 2003)

Denk auch so gegen 10°° 
bis morgen !!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (8. November 2003)

Hi guys,

I arrived just in time from my trip. Ich könnte mt einem Freund gegen 15.00 Uhr in Langen sein, aber da mir das Terrain gänzlich unbekannt ist würde ich ortskundige um Hilfe erbeten.

Ansonsten 15.00 Uhr Loop in Gross-Umstadt und Umgebung, anybody game for that?

Take care and keep on rollin'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cas (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bauser _
> *michi du meinst " walldorf "!!!!!
> mörfelden ist noch mal 2 - 3 km entfernt von dem besagten treffpunkt !!!
> *



na endlich, dass es mal einer erwähnt ! Ich bin schon bei Michis erstem Beitrag leicht zusammengezuckt - 
der Ort von welchem man den Langener Waldsee am schnellsten erreicht heisst W A L L D O R F und der erste See (an der B44) ist der W A L L D O R Fer Badesee  
für Auswärtige: M-W ist zwar eine Doppelstadt, aber Hallo, trotzdem lassen wir uns nur ungern als Mörfelder bezeichnen. Das ist etwa so wie zwischen Frankfurt und Offenbach  

Erfreulich zu hören, dass sich auch mal andere in heimischen Gefilden tummeln - ab und an bin ich auch mal am Langener Waldsee unterwegs. Aber ehrlich gesagt - so ein Brüller ist es auf Dauer nun auch nicht - ein paar Hügel (die haben früher mit der Enduro auch deutlich mehr Gaudi gemacht ...) und ziemlich wenige Trails. Der um den hinteren See (nördlich) ist ja ganz o.k. aber immer nur auf diesem einen wird irgendwann langweilig - ausserdem muss man achtgeben, nicht mit schwulen Spaziergängern, die auf Kontaktsuche sind oder mit Spannern zusammenzustoßen  - in dieser Jahreszeit allerdings weniger als im Sommer.
Es gibt auch noch andere Ecken hier, Trails über ausgetretene Wildpfade etc., das ist allerdings in der anderen Richtung (Raunheim/Rüsselsheim).
Und überhaupt @Michi: Ich hab mich schon fast gewundert (bevor du das später klargestellt hast), dass du als Friedrichsdorfer hierher zum Biken fährst. Ich fahr nämlich auch eher in den Taunus, als zum Langener Waldsee ...
Nun denn, vielleicht trifft man sich mal !


----------



## michi220573 (8. November 2003)

In meiner Heimat gibt es ein Naherholungsgebiet, wie das in DDR-Deutsch heißt, das aus um die 20 Baggerseen und Kiesgruben und Steinbruchseen besteht. Da führt um jeden See ein Trail herum und man kann sich auf Treppen, Wurzelpfaden, 20 m über dem Wasser direkt an der Böschung, in Sandfurchen und beim Slalom um Bäume herrlich austoben. Daher hoffte ich, am Langener Waldsee ebenbürtiges finden zu können, was sich ja annähernd bestätigte. Trotzdem wird es mich höchstens zwei mal pro Jahr zum Biken an den LW verschlagen, denn die richtigen Trails mit Flow und Drops und Bunnyhops gibt es doch eher hier im Taunus. Und ich spare mir die Anreise. Also hotten wir heute erst mal um die Seen und wem das Trailbiken zusagt, der kann sich mir gern auf meinen nächsten Taunus-Freeride-Touren anschließen. Abrrr Vorrrsicht, wie der Milkamann früher sagte, das ist ein anderes Kaliber und es besteht für den ungeübten Radler durchaus ein ordentliches Gesundheits- und Materialrisiko.


----------



## spezi 26 (8. November 2003)

Nn schau es dir erst mal an Michi ich denk für den Samstag morgen reicht es !! Und wenn du Speed u. Anspruch  willst kannst ja mit bauser vorraus fahren .   

Versteh eh nicht das sogar ein " Walldorfer " nur von der Nordseite redet , glaube fast , das selbst die Einheimischen nicht den ganzen Trail kennen !! 

Trotzdem VIEEEL SPAß

Gruß spezi 26


----------



## bauser (8. November 2003)

-


----------



## Eurosquirrel (8. November 2003)

Hi there,

@michi, bitte lasse mich wissen, wenn Du Deine nächste FR Tour planst, da einige Buddies und ich Dich gerne hierbei begleiten würden. It sounds very promising, so - let me know.

@locals from "Langener See", wo immer die Trails liegen. Wer hat Lust (und Zeit) mir in der kommenden Woche einmal die mehrfach erwähnten Loops zu zeigen - it would be highly appreciated, thanks.

@the whole bunch
Wer möchte uns nächste Woche für einen Biketrip nach Heidelberg begleiten - we want to check out the local territory.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## michi220573 (8. November 2003)

Also das war doch was, oder? Kaiserwetter und zwei Singletrailrunden allererster Kajüte. Man merkte zwar deutlich, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind, aber das findet sich mit der Zeit. Bausers und meine Runde unterschieden sich tatsächlich hier und da. Insgesamt eine geniale Runde mit ordentlich Flow, Bunnyhops, querliegenden Bäumen, Slalom um Bäume und fast kaum Höhenmetern. Leiter musste ich die vorübergehende  Invalidität meines Bikes in Kauf nehmen, denn wegen einer gebrochenen Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme musste ich die Streetsession an der Schule abbrechen, bevor diese überhaupt los ging. Konnte aber dank Radsport Denfeld in Bad Homburg noch auf dem Heimweg behoben werden. Im Frühjahr gibt es dann eine Fotosession für die u.a. Internetseite.

@ Eurosquirrel

Sag mal, bist Du ein Ami, weil Du soviel in englisch schreibst? Für das Wochenende in 14 Tagen (22.11.) werde ich bei anständigem Wetter eine Tour einstellen. Start wahrscheinlich in Kelkheim-Fischbach an der B 455 oder Oberursel-Hohemark, vormittags 9.30 Uhr oder 10 Uhr. Wer sich also ein paar der feinsten und anspruchsvollsten Singletrails im Taunus geben will und für wen das heute nur Kindergeburtstag war, möge sich mir anschließen.

Persönliches Highlight heute war für mich diese Psycho-Grufte mit dem weißen Kleid, dem Rückspiegel und diesem luftblasenfoliengepolsterten Dingens im Arm. Was für ein Viech !! Wahrscheinlich ist es nicht die Art der Drogen und auch nicht der frühe Zeitpunkt der Einnahme, sondern das Durcheinander der verschiedenen Sorten.


----------



## guuuude (8. November 2003)

Was für ein bekloppter Haufen  

Erwachsene Männer im Sandkasten so muss es für aussenstehende ausgesehen haben 

Also ich fands geil wenngleich ein wenig zuviel gebabbelt wurde und zu wenig gefahren.
Aber das wird ja nächsten Sonntag im Taunus geändert.

Und wehe die Weicheier fahren bei der nächsten Tour ned überall runter, ne also echt Feiges Pack elendes


----------



## Korbinator (8. November 2003)

Na Du Feige!  

Nächste Woche werde ich wohl hoffentlich ´ne neue Gabel haben (wer´s glaubt). Die ist mir nämlich quasi auf den letzten Metern platt gegangen. Aufpumpen geht zwar noch, aber hält nicht lange. Ausserdem ist mir ja auf der letzten heftigeren Tour letzte Woche die Verstellkappe für die Zugstufe weggeflogen. Und das soll ´ne FR-Gabel sein! Aber ohne harten FR-Fahrer will das Ding wohl auch keine FR-Gabel sein...

Wenn ich Zeit habe freue ich mich natürlich auf die nächste Tour im Taunus. Aber Sonntag sieht übel aus, sowohl diese als auch nächste Woche.

War echt ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen heute. So muss das sein. Für jeden was dabei. Hoffentlich haut das bald nochmal hin.

Schönes WE noch!!!


----------



## cas (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spezi 26 _
> *Versteh eh nicht das sogar ein " Walldorfer " nur von der Nordseite redet , glaube fast , das selbst die Einheimischen nicht den ganzen Trail kennen !!
> 
> *



 
was'n das für ne Interpretation ? 
Weil ich nur einen Teil dieses Areals erwähne und darauf Bezug nehmen, heisst das für dich, dass sogar ein Walldorfer Einheimischer nicht den ganzen Trail kennt? Hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (8. November 2003)

HAHAHA, glaubt ihm kein Wort! Der gute guuuude ist ja selber ned runner gefahren!   

Ich werde die Bilder mal in ne Galerie stellen...
(Leider giebts kein Video von der Downhill-Sassion, weil die dumme Digi-Cam so viel Strom zockt. Da waren die Akkus genau in dem Moment alle... MIST!   )


Macht's alle gut, bis dann...
bauser wir sehen uns ja noch wegen der Feder! 
Und michi, dir alles gute mit der Dämpferaufnahme und viel Spaß morgen im Taunus!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (8. November 2003)

> Und michi, dir alles gute mit der Dämpferaufnahme und viel Spaß morgen im Taunus!



Danke, aber ist doch schon wieder repariert. Morgen wird sehr geil.


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. November 2003)

Ich weis, aber alles Gute, damit da nich widda n Boltzen abknaggert...! Das meine ich...


----------



## spezi 26 (8. November 2003)

Na Jungs !!
so wie es aussieht hat es Spaß gemacht und ihr seit alle wieder gesund zuhause angekommen . Wäre gern dabei gewesen , naja vieleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal !!   

Was ist mit bauser liegt der schon im Bettchen ??????   

@cas
Entschuldigung !! nicht gleich so aufregen !! 


Tschau bis morgen Spezi 26


----------



## condaz (8. November 2003)

Ich fands nur einfach : super - affen - geil !!! 


Sollte schnellstens wiederholt werden


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. November 2003)

Ich hab die Bilder reingestellt. Sieht gut aus...!
Viel Spaß beim Gaffen!  (Vor allem Spezi!  Aber nächstes Mal kommste mit! )


Greets, WM !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condaz (8. November 2003)

@MW

WO ??????????????? BILDER ???????????????


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. November 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=998&stype=1&si=sehring

HIER SIND SIE DOCH !!!  
Hast du meine PM erhalten, condaz???


@ Korbinator:

Ist deine Gabel jetzt also richtig im A.......?
Was machste denn nu?


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (9. November 2003)

Michi in der Luft - geiles Foto. Das würde ich gern für unsere Website verwenden. Wie kann man denn mit 'ner Digicam solche scharfen Actionfotos schießen? Bei meiner Cam ist die Belichtungszeit zu lang und die bewegten Objekte werden unscharf gespeichert.


----------



## Korbinator (9. November 2003)

Moin Kollegen!

@Michi: Seit ich die Exilim Z3 von Casio habe sind für mich scharfe Schnappschüsse auch kein Fremdwort mehr. Und die 3 Megapixel reichen mir völlig. So schnell sind immer mehr Kameras jetzt.

@MW: Ich denke schon, dass ich die Gabel ohnehin einschicken muss. Cosmic Sports ist ja nicht fähig, Ersatzteile zu liefern. Ausserdem verliert die Gabel innerhalb einer Stunde jetzt die gesamte Luft, Nachpumpen bringt auch nicht viel. Zum Glück habe ich ja noch meine Psylo SL 03 rumliegen, baue ich nachher ein.

Ich muss wohl die ganze Woche noch von den Singletrails von gestern zehren, wenn nicht länger. Es wird zeitlich leider die nächsten WOCHEN arg knapp bei mir - Rollout heisst sowas...

Schönen Sonntag noch, nutzt das Wetter Leute!!!

Gruss


-André-


----------



## Eurosquirrel (9. November 2003)

Hello everybody,


@michi
Ich werde mit Freunden von mir am 22. November an Deiner Tour teilnehmen, bitte versorge mich noch mit näheren Details bezüglich des Treffpunktes - thanks a bunch. And, ich führe zwar nicht die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft, habe aber die meiste Zeit meines Lebens (inklusive der letzten 10 Jahre) in Nordamerika verbracht, I hope that explains it, more details before abd during the ride. Take care. By the way, cooles Setup an Deinem Slayer - keep on rockin'

@the whole bunch
Sieht aus, als hättet Ihr währens Eures Rides richtig Spass gehabt und die pics sind cool - good shots, warrior. Meine Frage, wann macht Ihr es wieder, ich wäre gerne dabei. So, please let me know, thanks.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. November 2003)

@ michi: Ja, viele neue Cams können das schon ziemlich gut, da hat der Korbinator Recht! Und die war jetzt auf die zweitkleinste Auflösung gestellt, da hätte ich eigentlich mehr draus machen können. Aber scharf ist es ja ohnehin...
(Cam ist übrigens ne Pentax Optio 330 GS!)

@ Korbinator: Mmhhh, das is ja Mist mit der dummen Z1 SL da...
Willst du denn die Psylo behalten, oder kommt was anderes dran (in absehbarer Zeit)?

@ the North-America-Guy: Danke, die Bilder sind echt nicht übel geworden!
Wo warst du denn in Nordamerika? Auch Canada? Northshore-Freak bestimmt!
  


Gruß, MW !!!


----------



## michi220573 (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eurosquirrel _
> *
> @michi
> 
> ...



Danke, aber das sieht nur so aus, denn ich bin gestern und heute wieder mal an die Grenzen des Materials gestoßen. Aber der Bolzen am Dämpfer hat heute gehalten.

Wegen der Tour in 14 Tagen schau einfach kommende Woche ins Last-Minute-Biking, denn ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob, wo und wann. Außerdem wird das Wetter kaum besser werden als an diesem Wochenende, weshalb man nicht abschätzen kann, ob eine Tour, wie ich sie mir vorstelle, überhaupt machbar ist. Ich glaube, es wird auf Oberursel-Hohemark oder Kelkheim-Fischbach hinaus laufen. Auf jeden Fall wird es mein Setup wieder ausreizen ... Was bin ich auch so schwer, verdammte Hütte.


----------



## bauser (9. November 2003)

so nun komm ich endlich auch mal an den pc , mußte gestern abend noch mal in die alte heimat !

also ich fands richtig gut gestern und vor allem ne mortz gaudi   

bis auf ein paar material - out's denk ich mal das es eine schöne trail - runde  war, für einen samstag morgen / mittag .

@KW 
die bilder sind echt nicht schlecht geworden , meine trau ich mich gar nicht erst reinzusetzen   grotten schlechte bildqualität .
muß mir unbedingt ne neue kamera holen !!
wegen dem dämpferumbau !! hast du morgen zeit ??????


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. November 2003)

Ich will deine Bilder aber sehen! LOS! 

Leider habsch morgen keine Zeit. Ich muss zum Zahnarzt und für die Schule üben... 

Bald kommt übrigens ne Hope Mono 6Ti an mein Radl dran!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (9. November 2003)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuserrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  Los die Bilder aber Flott.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
..
.
..

.
.
..
.
Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi 26 (9. November 2003)

" Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen Guuuude !!!!! "  

@michi
hab gerade eben die von dir im Vorfeld genannte Seite besucht und muß sagen SPITZEN - KLASSE !! Macht ihr das nur zu zweit ??


----------



## michi220573 (9. November 2003)

Danke für das Lob. Das Programmieren erledigt sogar nur einer. Ich bin's nicht. Ich habe die Taunus-Touren, den Schweiz- und den Harzbericht geschrieben, fotografiert und natürlich auch erfahren. Außerdem habe ich für das Kartenmaterial gesorgt. Aber ich bin "nur" Co-Autor. Hauptsächlich gehe ich im Taunus und Umland, so wie im Frühling am Langener Waldsee, auf Tourenrecherche, stelle dort lohnende Freeride-Touren zusammen, zeichne die Karten, schreibe die Texte und gehe mit Freunden auf Tour, um das Bildmaterial zusammen zu bekommen. Mein Kumpel programmiert dann, da es ja auch seine Seite ist. Nebenbei mache ich noch gern den Guide im Taunus, wofür ich recht oft Mitbiketouren ins Forum stelle. Diverse Tourenbeschreibungen habe ich noch auf dem Rechner. Dazu fehlen aber noch die Bilder. So wird immer mal sporadisch eine neue Tour hinzugefügt. In 14 Tagen gibt es eine solche Tour, wenn das Wetter passt. Wäre toll, wenn sich ein paar Hartgesottene anschließen würden, denn es wird böse. Ich verspreche maximalen Trailanteil. Wir nehmen alles mit, was sich innerhalb einer Tour sinnvoll verknüpfen lässt, ohne dass man sich am Uphill totmacht, denn ich bin lieber erst als zweiter oder fünfunddreißigster auf dem Berg, falle aber im Trail dafür nicht vom Bike. Also happy Trails bis hoffentlich 22./23. 11. Damen sind übrigens sehr willkommen, nicht wegen der Quote oder der Gelüste, sondern weil Frauen durchaus manchem Kerl zeigen können, was sie so drauf haben. Und ich weiß aus dem eigenen Bekanntenkreis, dass das oft ganz schön viel ist. Manch ein großmäuliger Typ kann dann schnell einpacken. Außerdem sorgen sie für einen besseren Umgangston.


----------



## bauser (10. November 2003)

NUR ÜBER MEINE LEICHE !!! 

..............das ihr euch dann das maul zerreisen könnt , ..... nee , nee !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. November 2003)

DU MUSST UNS DIE BILDER ZEIGEN !!!

Wann hast du (außer heute) Zeit wegen dem Dämpfer?
Mogen vielleicht?


----------



## Eurosquirrel (10. November 2003)

Hi there,

@Michi, okay, ich will das Posting entsprechend checken, aber vielleicht hast Du auch die Möglichkeit, die Details vorher in diesem Forum zu plazieren - thanks. Anyway, I am looking forward to it. 

Another question, auf welche Website bezieht sich Dein letztes Posting (Trails etc..)?

If you do need any help with Rocky parts or technical assistance, I might be able to help you our, because I know the guys there very well.

Take care

@Metall Warrior
Yes, I do like the Shore very much, and I had the privilige to ride it - that means they were riding, I took mostly the "Chicken Ways", with the very best of our breed - Canadian Freeriders, they truly rock.

Ich habe die letzten 8 Jahre in den USA in Marin County gelebt (Geburtsstätte des Mountainbiking, nördlich von San Francisco), wo das Riding meistens sehr anspruchsvoll ist, unsere bevorzuugten Ressorts waren Anandale, Boggs, Mount Tam, Squaw Valley, Lake Tahoe, NorthStar etc.. Rollercoaster-trails, die jeder mit einem Freeridebike locker für 4-5 Stunden geniessen kann.

Take care

@Everybody
Wer fährt wo in dieser Woche, ganz besonders den letztes Wochenende befahrenen Loop, please let me know.

Ride Hard, Ride Free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## Eurosquirrel (10. November 2003)

@bauser + metal warrior
Hey guys, when will you be riding the loop again?


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. November 2003)

I'm sure we'll be there for a ride this week!  (Oder, bauser? Nach dem Dämpfer... )

Marin County, wow, das ist wirklich ne nette Sache!
Hat bestimmt viel Spaß gemacht dort drüben...


Achso, wenn der bauser diese Woche kann,... ich werde auf jeden Fall noch mal zum See fahren. Dann machen wir nen Treffpunkt aus und du kommst mit! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (10. November 2003)

Baussssssssssssserrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Kein Problem wird gemacht, quasi Bilder oder Leben




Hoastttttttttt meeeeeeee?????????????? 






Achja bitte natürlich 

Und jetzt hör uff hier rumzujammern und stell mal die Bilder online oder schick sie wenigstens mal per Mail.........nein keine Sorge ich stell sie dann ned ins Netz ;-))

Also mach ma hinne


----------



## Eurosquirrel (10. November 2003)

Hi Warrior,

I am looking forward to rid with you guys this week, please let me know a.s.a.p., and yeah, you're right, Marin County rocks, but let's see what "The Lake" has to offer.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (10. November 2003)

Auch wenn es off topic ist - ich werde eine Tour ab Kelkheim-Fischbach anbieten. Je nach Zustand der Strecke fahren wir eine von zwei Varianten, die ich ausgearbeitet habe. Drückt die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält, dann stehen mal wieder Zacken und Limes auf dem Programm, dazu der Rossert. Das wird schon sehr heftig. Leute, die sich auf technisch hochgradig anspruchsvollen Trails nicht zu Hause fühlen, sollten gut überlegen, ob sie mitfahren. Vielleicht stelle ich die Tour heute noch ein. Auf Wunsch Einkehr am Fuchstanz.

Und Bauser - wo bleiben die Bilder. Nur über Deine Leiche? Nix leichter als das ...


----------



## guuuude (10. November 2003)

Guude Michi

Stell die Tour doch am besten hier in den Thread. Ist auf Dauer vielleicht besser als für jeden Kram nen neuen aufmachen.

Ich bin bei der Tour mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit dabei. der Alte Sack natürlich auch 

Limes hoch runter dann Fuchstanz??

Also ich bin eigentlich immer für ne einkehr im Fuchstanz, bisi Dummzeug babeln bei Käsekuchen ist eigentlich Pflicht ;-)

habe die ehre


----------



## guuuude (10. November 2003)

Wer hat morgen ab 13.00 Uhr Lust ne Runde zu Radln??

Nur ein bissi rumrutschen, soll der letzte gute Tag die nächste Zeit sein.

Also??????

Und 

@ baldtoterbauserwennerneddiebilderrausrückt.........

mach ma hinne du segggel ;-))))))


----------



## michi220573 (10. November 2003)

So, Golleechn, Ihr habt es so gewollt:

HARDCORE !!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1032

Bitte, bitte, bitte tragt Euch nur dann ein, wenn Ihr den Trail als Euren Bruder und den Downhill als Euren Vater bezeichnen könnt. Das wird nichts für Leute, die nicht droppen, bunnyhoppen oder "trialen" können, bei umgestürzten Bäumen absteigen oder um Schlammlöcher herum laufen. Dagegen war der Langener, so schön die Tour auch war, Kindergeburtstag bei McDoof. Ich weiß, das klingt unheimlich überheblich, so als wäre ich der Trailgott, aber ich musste oft genug erfahren, dass die Leute den Anforderungen nicht gewachsen sind und sich dann auch noch beschweren. Laut Profil sind ja die meisten eh die größten, aber wenn es darauf ankommt, verweigert die Hälfte. Wer nicht klar kommt, hat dann leider Pech gehabt. Wer sich aber traut, wird einen Mordsspaß haben. Ich verspreche dies feierlich. Bitte beachtet auch, dass es um die zwei Stunden bergauf geht.


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. November 2003)

@ michi: Macht ihr (machst du) dann auch Bilder auf den krassen Trails? Oder gibts schon welche von dieser Tour auf eurer Seite?
Ich will das mal sehen, wie es so ist, ob man sich da mal "umsehen" könnte...


@ den Halb-Ami rolleyes:  ): Na ja, ich befürchte zwar, dass dich die Trails at the lake eher etwas langweilen werden hihi 
aber auf der Cross-Strecke (wenn sie denn frei sein sollte) kannste ja n bissie mehr machen...


Seid mir gegrüßt, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (11. November 2003)

@guuuude

falls dein vorhaben noch besteht !?!? Wetter ist zwar heut schon schei.....!! aber heut mittag könnt man sich für ne kleine runde treffen !!

WO  ????????????????
WANN ??????????????
willste überhaupt noch ???????????

BRING AUCH MEINE KAMERA MIT ZUM BILDER MACHEN   

KW auch dabei ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi 26 (11. November 2003)

Guuuude u. Bauser nehmt ihr mich mit ?????


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. November 2003)

Hi Eurosquirrel!

Ich hab wohl diese Woche doch keine Zeit mehr zum Fahren...
Aber bauser und Spezi haben es ja auch nicht weit und könen dir die Strecke um den See zeigen. Vielleicht bist du ja heute schon mit dabei...


Viel Spaß allen die fahren! 


Greets, WM !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (11. November 2003)

Hi guys *and gals

@warrior
Okay, perhaps I will see you the next time. Nevertheless, keep on ridin' hard and free.

@bauser & spezi,
so, will you be riding today? If yes, where can we meet?

@Michi
I'll see you on the trails at the 23rd.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## Eurosquirrel (11. November 2003)

Hi there,

bis dato noch keine Response regarding today's ride, but perhaps I will have better luck next time.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. November 2003)

@ michi:

Sach ma, wieso hast du ne Gallerie, und ich nicht?
Ich hab auch eine erstellt, aber es wird nicht bei mir angezeigt! 
Wie gehtn das??? 


...MW !!!


PS.: guuuude hat ja auch eine...!!!


----------



## michi220573 (11. November 2003)

Ha ha, abgeblasen. Meine Familie hat andere Vorstellungen und deswegen fällt die Tour leider aus. Aber prinzipiell:

Ich habe eine Gallerie, weil ich mir mal eine eingerichtet habe.

Ich mache normalerweise immer dann Bilder, wenn ich die Tour erstmals mit Leuten fahre. Davor bin ich sie meist schon zwei- oder dreimal allein gefahren, um eine lohnende Runde zusammen zu stellen. Ich knipse aber jede Tour nur einmal, denn das ist immer ganz schön doof, wenn man kurz vorfahren muss, Kamera auspacken, alle vorbei lassen und knipsen, wieder einpacken und hinterher. Dabei finden manche nicht die Optimallinie und ich hänge dann hinten dran und muss warten, bis sich das Knäuel entwirrt hat. Also einmal Fotos schießen und sonst biken. Für diese Touren habe ich Bilder und die sind in Kürze auf unserer Website zu sehen. Also keine Chance, von mir abgelichtet zu werden. Aber sie fällt ja eh aus. Hochladen? Mal sehen, ob ich Lust habe.

Wer sich umschauen will, der fahre z.B. auf dem Rossert den Weg mit dem roten Vogel oder den Limesweg von Glashütten ins Dattenbachtal. Oder tut mir den gefallen und irrt nicht in der Gegend rum, sondern harrt der Nachholung dieser Runde. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ...


----------



## guuuude (11. November 2003)

Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Habs leider nicht geschafft ;-(((((

Die nächste feuerzangenbowle geht auf mich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab jetzt erst wieder am Samstag zeit für ne Lockere Runde. Sonntag ist Taunus angesagt. Wer keine Möglichkeit hat wg Auto da hin zu kommen den kann ich gerne mitnehmen,platz ist genug da ;-)

@MW Tja mein jung der eine hat der andere eben net ;-) Kannst die E-Mail einfach bei Profile einrichten.

@Michi Ich glaub deien touren sind nix für so nen Luschi wie mich. Das hört sich mir zu sehr nach Heldentat an. Dann lieber ein bissi rumrutschen.

Fürs nächste mal sollten wir irhendwie mal Hdynr. austauschen ich hatte heute leide keine Zeit in Inet zu gehen ;-(

Also das nächste mal klappts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. November 2003)

Ich meinte doch, dass bei euch in der Spalte wo "Profil / eMail / PM" usw. steht, auch noch "Gallerie" steht! Wie mache ich, dass das auch bei mir steht? Hää? SAG SCHON guuuude DU KÄSEKUCHEN-VERRÜCKTER, HUNDEKOTZE-ENTFERNENDER STEPPENWOLF-FAHRER !!!     
ISCH WILL DES JETZT AUF DER STELLE WIIISSSSSEEENNN, VERDAMMT NOCH A MOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


Joa, dann haut man wech den Shietkroam...!!! 

MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (11. November 2003)

Vielleicht solltest du einfach eine Galerie mit deinen Bildern Online stellen, 

Mensch Mensch du stellst dich an, wie die Kuh zum Kreppel backen   

Ausserdem fahr ich nen Steppendale oder nen Cannonwolf!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. November 2003)

Ja, sei du nur ruhig mit deinem blöden Steppendale-Cannonwolf-Mischling da! 

Nee, jetzt ma ohne! Ichhab doch ne Gallerie online, aber dieser Butten wie er bei dir ist, der fehlt bei mir! WARUM NUR???       
MENNO!!!


Ach, is mir jetzt auch Wurscht. Es will eh keiner die schönen Pics von meinem Bike sehen. Nicht mal ein Blinder rückwärts würde sich die anschauen, hab ich Recht?
Keine Sau interessiert sich für diese Bilder...!   

Mmmäääääähhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi 26 (11. November 2003)

@MW
hast du wieder das verdammte Zeug eingeworfen ??? 
hat dir bauser nicht gesagt das du das nicht sollst !!!!! 

und nun zu dir 
GUUUUUUUUUDE 
 hast uns ja heut schön versetzt !  wars dir zu kalt ????


----------



## spezi 26 (11. November 2003)

Hab ich ganz vergessen !

@michi
Wenn's denn mal was wird mit der Tour , bist du dann bitte so nett und sprichst es früh genug hier im Thread an !
Wegen dem planen weißt du  .


----------



## guuuude (11. November 2003)

@MW 
Jetzt jammer hier ned rum!! Dein rad ist ausserdem nicht schön also verschon uns hier mit Bildern von dem Drahtesel  

@Spezi
Hab mich doch schon entschuldigt, ausserdem geht der nächste Glühwein o.a. am Fuchstanz für die versetzten auf mich!

Evtl nächsten Sonntag ist ja bei entsprechendem Wetter Taunus Tour angesagt.

bitte bitte ned haue .
.
.
..
.
..
.
.


----------



## spezi 26 (11. November 2003)

Na gut , Entschuldigung angenommen ! 

Auf das Getränk komm ich zurück , aber Kaffee is mir lieber als Alk !!

Jetzt besteht dir nur noch der bauser bevor , der saß nämlich bis zur letzten Minute am PC und hat auf eine Antwort von dir gewartet !


----------



## guuuude (11. November 2003)

Gut Kaffee geht klar 

Ach hör mir uff mit dem Bauserrrrr der schaffts noch ned mal die Bilder Online zu stellen, so jemand ist auch mit nem Schluck Wasser zufrieden 

Ist halt der Mist mit dem Selbständig, ich wollt wirklich fahren aber Kunde hat mit Auftrag gedroht naja und geld regiert die welt ;-)
Aber gelohnt hat sichs dann doch ned!


----------



## spezi 26 (11. November 2003)

Na wirst schon sehn !! wird wohl mit nem Glas Wasser nicht getan sein 

Ok vieleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal !!

Tschau


----------



## Eurosquirrel (11. November 2003)

Hi there,

@michi
Also doch kein Ride am 23ten - too bad, but please let us know if you do plan a tour like this in the near future. Take care

@spezi & Bauser
Wann fahrt Ihr die Lake Runde wieder, next time I wouls like to join you, just let me know a.s.a.p., thanks.

@guude
Du erwähntest einen lockeren Ride am Samstag, please count me in and let me know a.s.a.p., thanks

Ride Hard, Ride Free


----------



## guuuude (11. November 2003)

Also ich will am Sa. mittag ein bissi (30-40km) MAX rumrutschen.
Am Sonntag ist die Taunus Tour schau mal unter Last minute Biking Frankfurt-Oberursel.

Das sollte bei guuudem Wetter auf jeden Fall gut werden.

Ich komme diesmal nicht zu zweit sondern zu viert d.h. es sind bis jetzt min 7 Leute!!!!!

Also wie du ZEIT hast. Kann man ja kurzfriestig ausmachen.

habe die ehre


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. November 2003)

@ Spezi: Ja, ich weis doch, dass ich nix nehmen soll!     Das braucht ihr mir nicht immer wieder einzutrichtern!     

Guckt lieber die Pics von meinem gar grauseligen Drahtesel an! (kleiner Zwinkerer rüber zum guuuuden   )

Ich jammer jetzt auch ned mehr rum, weil ich schon an morgen denke! Hähä! Da krieg ich die alte Feder vom großmächtigen BRAUSER !!!   


PADAUTZ --- ICH BIN WEG, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (12. November 2003)

He guuuude du tarnkappenbomber !! 

gibs zu , dir wars gestern zu kalt !!!!!  

wo willste am samstag ein bischen rumrutschen ????????

vieleicht klappt es ja diesmal


----------



## Eurosquirrel (12. November 2003)

Hi there,

@ guude
Thanks for the invitation. I would like to ride on Saturday, too. So please let me know where and when in advance, weil ich mich a.mit den Örtlichkeiten nicht familiär bin, und b. ich einen etwas längeren Anfahrtsweg habe - thanks.

Bezüglich des Rides on Sunday, I don't know if I can make it, but I'll try.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## adaso (12. November 2003)

Hi,

hab die Seite gerade eben erst entdeckt und mir alles von Anfang an durchgelesen .

Finde super was sich hier so alles entwickelt hat , nach Langen wäre für mich ein Katzensprung und Taunus auch , hoffe das ich euch bald mal bekleiden darf  

@ bauser u. guuuude
Fahrt ihr diese Woche nochmal ( außer Samstag mein ich ) ??
Steht für Samstag schon was fest wann, wo ,????


----------



## MetalWarrior (12. November 2003)

Hey, die Feder ist ja echt super! Weniger Wippen ---> mehr Vortrieb, etwas mehr Federweg mit besserem Ansprechverhalten und natürlich beim Droppen (war ja noch an der Schule) mehr Kontrolle! Also alles wie vorhergesagt! Cool!   
Ach ja, die DH-Handschuhe sind auch perfekt! Die geb ich ned mehr her, auch wenn ich kein Video für dich kriegen sollte (Dann bleche ich eben was )!

Vielen Dank nochmal!   


Wir sehen uns...   MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (12. November 2003)

Oh, hallo! Ein neuer hier im Thread! Cool!
Wo tust du denn wohnen tun??? (Gutem deutsches odaarr? )


----------



## adaso (12. November 2003)

@ MW
komme aus Hanau

@michi
bist du der Guide hier ?? erfährt man über dich näheres über die Touren usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von adaso _
> *
> @michi
> bist du der Guide hier ?? erfährt man über dich näheres über die Touren usw. *



Sachte sachte, ich bin nicht DER Guide. Aber ich durchstreife den Taunus seit drei Jahren auf der Suche nach Singletrails und technisch abspruchsvollen Passagen, die ich dann zu Touren zusammenstelle und auf der u.g. Website (siehe taunus touren) veröffentliche. Dazu biete ich recht oft Mitbiketouren im Forum an. Die nächsten zwei WE wird es aber nix und danach muss man mal sehen, wie das Wetter ist. Also einfach mal Augen auf ab sagen wir mal 26.11., denn dann kann man unter www.wetter.de die Aussichten abfragen und ich kann beurteilen, ob es sich lohnt, eine Tour einzustellen. Wie schon mal angekündigt - es wird heftig. Aber auch ordentlich Kondition sollte man mitbringen, denn eine 4stündige Tour zerrt schon an der Puste.


----------



## guuuude (12. November 2003)

Also wenn es am Samstag nicht Regnet fahre ich def. mit dem Alten Sack von Ffm richtung langener Waldsee. Bissi Warmfahren für Sonntag.

@Bauser won bleiben die Bilder du Seggel ;-)
Wie kommst du am Sonntag nach Oberursel? Ich schick dir mal meine Hdy nr per PM.

@Eurosquirrel
Am besten tun wir das im Forum am Freitag festmachen.
Achja kannst du mir bitte einen Gefallen tun????? Schreib doch bitte in einer Sprache, gerne auch Englisch nur dieser Mix     

@adaso Also ich packs erst am Wochende wieder Sorry!


@All kennt jemand jemanden der vielleicht jemanden kennt der nen Bekannten hat der eventuell ne Hayes zu verkaufen hat???

Danke im voraus 
Guuuude


----------



## Eurosquirrel (12. November 2003)

Hi, guys,

@guuude
okay, dude, count me in for Saturday at the lake, but please let me know a.s.a.p., so I can plan ahead. Furthermore, please provide me with either directions on how to get to the meeting point, or an adress, so I can check out the route on the net.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (12. November 2003)

Willste etwa ne HFX 9 HD an dein Bike machen?
Gibts günstig bei www.100prozentbike.de oder teilweise noch günstiger bei www.ebay.de!


----------



## bauser (13. November 2003)

Alles klar guuuude bin samstag dabei vorrausgesetzt es ist nicht so ein schaiß wetter wie heute !! 

alles nähere machen wir noch aus ,werd dann eurosquirrel per pm bescheid geben .

bauser wünscht einen " wunderschönen "  tag !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## condaz (13. November 2003)

Guten morgen !

@guuuude
Was für eine Hayes suchst du denn ????? 


Fährt heut mittag noch jemand ????


----------



## adaso (13. November 2003)

Hi,
ich hätte heut mittag Zeit ! Wo solls denn hin gehen ??


----------



## condaz (13. November 2003)

Treffen wir uns am Bahnhof in Walldorf und fhren rüber nach langen . Wird aber wahrscheinlich ziemlich dreckig sein nach dem Regen heut morgen     

Wie lange brauchst du ??


----------



## adaso (13. November 2003)

Walldorf Bahnhof ??????? 

Paß auf wir treffen uns an dem Parkplatz von dem hier im them immer gesprochen wurde  !!

Wäre 15.00 ok ?? 
Fährt sonst noch jemand mit ( bauser , MW, ....etc. ) ?????


----------



## condaz (13. November 2003)

Alles klar Parkplatz !!
Denk mal das niemand mehr mit fährt , ist doch etwas kurzfristig die Sache . 

Bauser wäre bestimmt mit , aber der schläft glaub ich  arbeitet nachts diese Woche !
Soll ich mal bei ihm anrufen ???   

Sag mal was hast du denn für schöne blonde Zöpfchen  
bist du etwa eine MTBikerin ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adaso (13. November 2003)

bauser anrufen :
Laß ma gut sein mit dem anrufen   

MTBikerin :
verrat ich nicht, laß dich überraschen 

also bis nachher , muß mich noch umziehen !!!!


----------



## condaz (13. November 2003)

Na da bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen !!

Werd das Geheimnis dann natürlich für mich behalten und selbstverstandlich nicht hier im thread preis geben !!     

Also bis gleich 
tschüß


----------



## adaso (13. November 2003)

Bist du noch da ????
wollt nur fragen , ob du dich dort überhaupt auskennst  .  Hab keine Lust mich bei dem Wetter zu verfahren !!


----------



## condaz (13. November 2003)

ÄÄÄHHHHM ?!?!?

Soll ich bauser doch lieber anrufen ????

Quatsch kriegen wir schon hin , kann man sich "" eigentlich "" nicht verfahren


----------



## Markus II (13. November 2003)

Ich lach mit tot wenns en Kerl ist    

Schawul.


----------



## soulfly (13. November 2003)

[email protected] gudde,condaz,mw...und der rest der am samstag den waldsee rokkt!


wann trefft ihr euch.


15.11.03 10:20h parklplatz "mtb-treff".....


muss samstag morgen am flughafen arbeiten und würde mich evtl. danach anschliessen....

....allerdings nur mitm HT da mein cube beim doctor ist.dämpfer war dann am letzten samtag definitiv hin.......


----------



## bauser (13. November 2003)

@Markus II
ich mich auch , glaub mir !!!!!!


condaz der " Zwiebellutscher vom Stamme der Hosenlatztrommler " hat mich tatsächlich geweckt !!
Der burschi hat absolut keinen " plan im sack " das kann ja was werden     

naja wenn er glück hat wirds ja richtig schön " WARM " heut mittag in langen !    

Vieeeeeeeel Spaß ihr zwei SÜßEN !!!!


----------



## bauser (13. November 2003)

@soulfly
bis jetzt haben wir noch keinen festen termin gemacht , schau morgen abend einfach kurz hier ins thread oder soll ich dir ne pm schicken ?
ab wann wärst du denn abfahr-bereit ??


----------



## soulfly (13. November 2003)

@ bauser

ja schick mir am besten ne pm



ich kann so ab 5:00 anfangen zu arbeiten und brauch ca. 5 std.

also um 10:00 wär ich raus

courier abfertigung geht schnell ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (13. November 2003)

Geht in ordnung !!! bis samstag dann


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. November 2003)

@ Seelenflug: Ich komm am SA nicht mit, weil wir FR auf SA ne Lanparty ham!       

@ all: Letzten SA hat Zoomi doch fast son Kerl (der mit weibl. Begleitung) umgefahren. Der hatte auch nen Votec, vielleicht isses ja Adaso...!?!    


Viel Spaß allen, die heute oder sonstwann fahren!!!


----------



## bauser (13. November 2003)

MW wer saufen kann , kann auch biken !!!

Du kommst schön mit sonst.......du weißt ja ......ich sag nur  Adaso  !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. November 2003)

Wie jetzt, SAUFEN??? Ich trink kein Alk!!!
Und ich hab keene Zeit, wie gesagt, wir zocken dann UT, ET usw...! 


Tschöööööööööööööööööööö, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (13. November 2003)

Ach so  UT u. ET alles klar !!!!   

ich dummerchen    na dann hast du natürlich keine zeit wenn du vt , ut , et , bt , ot , zt .........usw. machen mußt .


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. November 2003)

Das hast du absolut richtig erkannt, bauser! 


Zur Info:
UT= Unreal Tournament (auch UT 2003!)
ET= Enemy Territory
dann zocken wir noch BF (Battlefield 1942), CS (Counter Strike), RS (Raven Shield) und ein paar andere Sachen!
Aber ich glaube das interessiert hier keinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (13. November 2003)

Nee nich wirklich , laß ma stecken !! 

gibt ja auch keinen was an, welchen SAUEREIEN du dich samstag morgens so hin gibst und dafür eine tour platzen läßt !

Jedem sein TRIEB und mir meinen !


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. November 2003)

OK...!

Mal was anderes: Meintest du dieses hier zur Hope Mono 6Ti???
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1176.htm
Oder wo???


----------



## spezi 26 (13. November 2003)

Waaas noch eine - Bikerin - ?????????????    

Wir werden immer mehr !! 

vor rausgsetzt  das es kein Biker ist der gern ne Bikerin wär !?!?

Warte auf deinen Bericht condaz


----------



## guuuude (13. November 2003)

Tja wahre Liebe gibts nur unter Männern 

@Condas MW entweder die MAg oder vielleicht doch ne Hope?

Eigentlich ist mir die Hope aber zu Teuer und Hayes sollte es für das bissi rumrutschen eigentliuch tun.

Zu Verkaufen Magure Louise o3 ;-)


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. November 2003)

Welche Hope meinst du?
Die MAG is nämlich teurer als Hope!!!
(C2 für 199 / M4 für 209 )
Für die neuen Monos von Hope kann ich dir auch Preise nennen.
Kannst ja bei mir dann die Mono 6Ti testen. Die hab ich ja bald!


----------



## guuuude (13. November 2003)

Nix da. Mag 169 Teuros !!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. November 2003)

Wo denn? Die XC aber mit kleiner Disc, oder?


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. November 2003)

Nimm doch ne Hope C2 mit 205er Gothic Scheibe vorne und 185er Gothic hinten! 
Oder ne M4...
(Nur ned die Mini...)

Gut, die Hayes sind schon gut, aber kennst du die Hebel von denen? Noch schlimmer als Magura! Vom Regen in die Traufe sach ich da nur! 

lieber Hope oder Shimano! (Muss halt jeder wissen. Haste denn schon mal getestet???)


Gröööaaats, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (14. November 2003)

Mosche

Nene nix da Xc. Mag mit 200er Scheibe. die kommt vorne und hinten dran und fertisch. 

Drecks Shimano kommt mir ned mehr ans Rad. Es reicht das ich schon soooo viele Teile von den Japsen dran hab!

Nur solange ich die wahl habe würde ich immer was anderes nehmen.
Hope ist mir zu Teuer. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das der Unterschied zur Hayes so groß ist das es den Mehrpreis von knapp 100 Teuros rechtfertigt.

So nu muss ich aber das Geld für die Bremse verdienen ;-)

Tschöö mit öö


----------



## guuuude (14. November 2003)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Lovestorys geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi 26 (14. November 2003)

Coooooooondaz !!!! 

wo bleibt der Liebesbericht , ich will endlich wissen , ob ich ne neue MIT- BIKERIN hab oder du ne neue GLEICHGESCHLECHTLICHE BEZIEHUNG !!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (14. November 2003)

Wie jetzt, Shimano-Dreck??? 
Meine Deore 525er ist besser als viele denken und ne XT DH sollte man nicht unterschätzen! 

Also du willst ne MAG XC(160/160) oder DH (203/160)??? 
Aber du willst auch Kohle sparen. Da rate ich dir doch zur HFX 9 HD für 119.90 Teuronen pro Stück bei www.100prozentbike.de !!!  Aber im Ernst jetzt!  


Na ja, such dir was nettes aus! 
Hast du schon mal eine Hayes getestet?
Magst du diesen hammerharten Druckpunkt und die dicken komischen Hebel???


Prost, MW  !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (14. November 2003)

Hi everybody,

@bauser
Okay, dude, I am ready for Saturday, please let me know a.s.a.p. where and when we are going to meet tomorrow. Perhaps you could give me some directions coming from Dieburg, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

@all riders
I am looking forward to see you guys on the trails soon.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## guuuude (14. November 2003)

Ei die hat 200er vorne und hinten auch.
Druckpunkt kann gar ned hart genug sein!!!!!

Ne Bremse muss nen Knüppelharten Druckpunkt haben. Der einzigste Grund warum die Mag ist aber das Magnesium. Ich steh total auf das Material 

Und ich denke wie auch soviele hier im Forum das preis Leistung eben sehr sehr gut ist!!

Und Geil sieht sie auch noch aus 
Was ist eigenmtlich mit dir Langhaarigen Bombenleger am We. fährst mit? oder hockst du lieber wie so nen Psyco vorm Pc


----------



## MetalWarrior (14. November 2003)

Mmhhh, vom Preis-/Leistungverhältnis ist aber die HFX 9 wesentlich besser, als die MAG! 
Und nur wegen den paar Gramm und der Optik ne MAG, also neeee... 

Na ja, tu was du nicht lassen kannst...! 

Ich geh nu zocken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Bis dann, MW !!!      
TSCHÜÜÜÜSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guuuude (14. November 2003)

Tja es gibt Dinge im Universum die sich LanParty Teilnehmern nicht erschliessen   

Gutes aussehen der Teile ist schon auch wichtig genauso wie hochwertige Materialien.

Achwas erklär ich ausgerechnet Dir das  Perle vor die Säu geschmissen  

Viel Spass in deiner Drogenhölle


----------



## bauser (14. November 2003)

@Guuuude
aller erst sahne die hayes mag !!!!!!!!! laß dir bloß kein sch.... erzählen is die beste hayes obwohl's eigentlich die mag plus 04 hätt werden sollen aber an der stimmt überhaupt nix vor allem der preis nicht !! die mag für 169.- !?!?! sofort kaufen !! würd es auch tun wenn ich die kohle gerad übrig hätte , zur HÖLLE mit allen MAGURAS ( ich verzweifel noch mit meiner ) 
zudem steht sie der hope m4 in nix nach außer das die hope ne standard mäßig eingebaute quitschklingel hat  kenn keine bei der das problem nicht auftritt !!

Was is nun morgen ?????
10 . 30 ?? dann kann soulfly auch mit !!


----------



## condaz (14. November 2003)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuude !!!!!!!! 

Was ist nun morgen ???? ziehst du wieder den Schwanz ein ???
Also ne !!  Alle warten wieder mal nur auf MISTER Guuuude


----------



## NICOLAI OR HELL (14. November 2003)

moin moin,war lustig aber zu wenig hardcore hügel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (14. November 2003)

Ja was iss wer ruft   

Also so wie es ausieht soll es regnen:kotz: 
Aber ich schätze mal das es diesmal als ausrede nicht reicht. 

Was meint Ihr 10.30 MTB Treff Waldsee????

Oder lieber ne angenehme lockere runde in den taunus???


----------



## bauser (14. November 2003)

Was verstehst du unter einer angenehmen lockeren rund in den taunus ( hab leichte Grippe ) übersteh ich das ??????


----------



## guuuude (14. November 2003)

Also wenn du am Sonntag mitfahren willst würde ich morgen zuhause bleiben!

Wir könnten mit dem Auto richtung Sandplacken und ein bissi berg runner un wieder ruff.

Oder halt bissi um Waldsee rutschen, sach ahlt ma einer was an, den Part will ich nicht übernehmen bin mehr so nen Mitläufer


----------



## Eurosquirrel (14. November 2003)

Hi there

@bauser
I am sorry to hear that you're not feeling well. Perhaps another time. Take good care of  yourself

@everybody out there
Well, if anybody is serious about riding next week, give me a posting.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## guuuude (15. November 2003)

*räusper*
Also irgendwie hält sich ja die allgemeine Begeisterung in Grenzen ;-(

Gut dann fahr ich nacher mal zu Hibike und geb halt sinnlos Geld und ihr seid Schuld


----------



## guuuude (15. November 2003)

So zurück. Ich bin jetzt echt ma gespannt wer morgen kommt. Wenns so ist wie heut dann gute Nacht.

Ich verstehs ned erst schrein alle dann meldet sich keiner mehr;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (15. November 2003)

Guuuuude !!!!!!! 

bin ich keiner oder was ???????  

zu deiner info ich hab heute " mit grippe " 74 km abgeschrubbt 
Walldorf - Langen See - Frankfurt - dazwischen Dirt- Strecke im wald - und zum schluß nochmal die Waldsee Rundstrecke !!!!! 

mit dabei :
condaz
spezi
adaso ( is tatsächlich ein kerl    )
3 blind-mit-leser von denen ich nicht weiß wie sie heißen die aber von diesem thread wußten was sache ist !!
und einer der in langen dazu gestoßen ist !!

soulfly hat mir per mail abgesagt weil er doch länger arbeiten mußte wollt aber noch später dazu kommen ( hat leider nicht geklappt )

eurosquirrel hat meine pm heut morgen anscheinend nicht bekommen aber denk mal das es für ihn eh zu kurzfristig gewesen wäre !

während du eierkraulend durch hibike geschlendert bist mein lieber !!!!!!!!!!!

warum hast nicht auf meine pm geantwortet dann hätt ich dir mitgeteilt was sache ist !! die anderen hatten sich alle bei mir durch pm gemeldet weil das ganze hier im thread zum schluß etwas durcheinander geriet durch deinen ( man bedenke freitag abend 21.52 !!!!) taunus-vorschlag !!

also mach hier nich auf beleidigte leberwurst denn alle waren biken bloß der guuuude hatte  kein bock   

nix für ungut das nächste mal kriegen wir das schon hin !!!!

morgen wirds bei mir leider nix hab meinen dämpfer heut geschrottet und die liebe MAGURA macht hinten keinen mux mehr !! Sch...teil


----------



## guuuude (15. November 2003)

Wieso PM?
Da stand doch das du bescheid sagen wolltest ob du Gesund bist....oder?

Egal Wir sind gaanz spontan doch in den Taunus, Scheiß Bergauffahren 

Naja vielleicht klappt es ja vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder


----------



## guuuude (15. November 2003)

P.S.
Ich hätte ne Louise incl. neuem Entlüftungskit incl. Magura Blood zu verkaufen.


----------



## Eurosquirrel (15. November 2003)

Hi guys ,

@bauser
So, you werde riding after all. Well, I hope it was fun and perhaps we willhave better luck the next time. And, by the way, I did not receive the pm you mentioned. Take care

@guuude
A friend of mineand myself will join the advertised Oberursel ride tomorrow morning, so I will see you there.

@All the riders out there
Please post your rides further in advance,so the non-locals can plan ahead and join the crowd - very much appreciated.

Ride hard, ride free

Eurosquirrel


----------



## bauser (15. November 2003)

@guuuude

hör mir uff mit MAGURA !! net mal mehr ein aufkleber von denen kommt mir ans bike !!

@eurosquirrel

wird schon mal klappen !!!


WÜNSCH EUCH ALLEN VIEL SPAß MORGEN !!!


----------



## spezi 26 (16. November 2003)

Guuuuuuuuude !!!!!!!!
du bist mir ja einer   werd dir mal gehörig die Hammelbeine lang ziehen müssen , glaub ich !!

Bis auf die Tatsache das ich nun wohl doch keine neue MIT - BIKERIN hab und bauser seinen Dämpfer  + Bremse gekillt hat ,war's eine " suuuuuuper "  Samstag Tour die unbedingt wiederholt werden muß !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guuuude (16. November 2003)

@Bauser 

achwas nen hunni für diese Klasse Bremse ist doch ed zu viel ,-)

@Spezi

ja wat den wat den? Der Bauser der Seggel hats versemmelt!
Guuuude hat nie schuld 
Und wo war Madame heute????? Immer nur um den See fahren ist doch auch ned die erfüllung oder wie jetzt? 

@ Taunus Brothers 

Also im Taunus wars richtig klasse!! Insgesamt 11 Leute war ein richtig guter Haufen zusammen!!! Keine Schickimicki Biker, genau Bauser war ja ned dabei  

Eurosquirell war auch da, mit nem freund, Komischer Ami 

Ne im Ernst die Runde wird auf jeden fall nächstes Wochende wiederholt!

@Langener Waldsee drumherumfahrer bei 2 HM kommt lieber mal mit ist wirklich ein LUSTIGER Haufen!!!!


----------



## Korbinator (16. November 2003)

Na das war ja mal wieder ´ne gepflegte Runde. Und meine Gabel hat doch tatsächlich gehalten. Nur net der Reifen vom Rotwild, dem bringe ich glaube ich beim nächsten Mal einen Vollgummireifen für City-Bikes mit, da gibt´s keine Platten 

Die Leutz waren heute in der Tat ein lustiger Haufen, Grüsse an Alle nochmal! 

Bis bald Ihr SINGLETRAILER!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. November 2003)

@ Korbinator:

Uuiiiii, hat der dumme Maxxis vom Rotwild nicht mehr gehalten??? Is ja irre, dass der so schnell hin is! 
Der soll sich ma lieba (wieda) Michelin kaufen!!! 

Wie siehts bei dir mit Gabel aus? Was haste gemacht?


@ Guuuude: Bremse? Welche? Hast du sie jetzt? Nu sach an...!!!


@ bauser: Ist die schöne neue Titan-Feder auch hinüber, oder "nur" der Dämpfer?
(Kannst ja erstmal den Deluxe Adjust nehmen, der bei dir noch rumfliegt!)

Und was machste nun in Sachen Bremse?
Auch ne Hayes, oder wie???



Grüüüüts, MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (16. November 2003)

servus

hab heute auch wieder die 2hm waldsee runde gedreht.
aufm weg dahin habe ich mir mal diese bmx bahn angeschaut von der mir markus 2 erzählt hat.

klein aber fein und nur 5km vom waldsee.
gibts ein paar drops...nee kleine hühnerleiter usw...

ist am weg 6"grüngürtel" vom waldsee rcihtung frankfurt nach ca. 5km rechts im wald.......

kennt das wer?

gruß
rf

nächstes we wär ich dann mit neuem dämpfer im taunus dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (16. November 2003)

Hi,

die Gabel habe ich anscheinend tatsächlich mit minimalem Aufwand wieder halbwegs fit bekommen, hielt heute zumindest durch.
Der ECC-Drehknopf ist allerdings noch immer nicht aufzutreiben.

Habe die Gabel nach Anleitung zerlegt, gereinigt (grob zumindest), gefettet, und zum Schluss noch - aus den Erfahrungen mit bisherigen Luftgabeln - in die Positivkammer einen kleinen Schluck Öl reingegeben. Und schwupp - dicht. Allerdings: wer weiss wie lange... Wird sich zeigen.

Gruss


----------



## bauser (16. November 2003)

@Guuuude
 du pseydo - downhiller betitelst andere als schickimicki - biker aber verweigerst selber einen 1,5 m downhill wie ne trächtige stute, obwohl du doch eigentlich mit deinem  " VOLLVISIER -profi- helm  " gar keine angst haben brauchst !!!!!!!!  

wer im glashaus ............!!!!!!!


----------



## bauser (16. November 2003)

@soulfly

wir waren gestern an der von dir besagten stelle, einfach super oder ?????


----------



## soulfly (16. November 2003)

ja prima sache das!
langsam bekomm´ ich eine gute feierabendrunde (ohen HM  ) zusammen.
und morgen oder übermorgen kommt der dämpfer.


----------



## bauser (16. November 2003)

@soulfly 

...und ich hab mir meinen dämpfer gestern dort geschrottet !! 
hoffe ich bekomme mein bike wieder fit bis zum nächsten wochenende machst du auch mit in den taunus ??

@guuuude 
fährst du vor der nächsten taunus - tour nochmal  freitag oder samstag ???? bis dahin mußt ich wieder start klar sein !!


----------



## guuuude (16. November 2003)

@ Kordinator
Ich hab des mit dem Sturz vom letzten mal, erst kurz vor der abfahrt gehört..Was nen Wi..er!!!!!!

@Bauser
Bla Dämpfer Kaputt Bla Grippe!  Du Seggel hast meien Hdy nr.

Aber egal  

Klar fahrn wir nochmal!!!!!!!!
Schau mal lieber das du dein Vodreck den Berg hochwuchtest, ich hate heute Bergauf nen er Schnitt Zum Glück war der Bruder vom Taunus Brothers dabei ;-)

Klar FullFace mein Elben mässiger Teint soll ja auch nicht leiden wenn ich den Berg runterschieb   

Du Schickimicki Waldsee cruiser


----------



## bauser (16. November 2003)

also dann sollten wir ja dringend vor der nächsten taunus - tour noch das gegenseitig - hochschieben trainieren !!!!

korbinator sturz ???


----------



## NICOLAI OR HELL (16. November 2003)

ihr weich eier!!! schieben???
GARDASEE wir kommen


----------



## bauser (16. November 2003)

ja ! ja !
nur abwarten , guuuude u. ich arbeiten uns langsam in höchstform und in spätestens 3 monaten siehst du uns nur noch von hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (16. November 2003)

@Bauser: Das mit dem Sturz ist ´ne alte Story, bin noch komplett.

@Nicolai or Hell: Ruf mich morgen abend mal an wenn Du Zeit hast. Ansonsten melde ich mich mal. Wer fährt denn mit zum Gardasee?


----------



## guuuude (17. November 2003)

@Bauser
Nene Ich werd mich von Dir nicht "Hinten anschieben" lasse  
Das würd Dir vielleicht Spass machen mir aber ned !!!! 

Also Ich werde die Woche min. noch einmal fahren. Wie sieht es den aus mit Sonntag????

Ich trage mal die Tour ein, oder wer machts???

@PolenNicolai
Aber Hallo Gardasee!!!!!!
Und mich wirst du nicht schieben sehen!!!! Ich brügel meinen 6er Schnitt den Berg schon hoch 

@Korbi
Nächstes Wo. hast Protektoren, KLAR??????


----------



## bauser (17. November 2003)

@ Bergauf - Bremser ( guuuude ) 

so mein sohn , nun bist du alt genug um selbst einmal die verantwortung zu übernehmen !!!
Also trag die tour für nächsten sonntag mal schön ein !!!


----------



## guuuude (17. November 2003)

Was ist Bergaufbremsen? Ich flieg da geradezu nur dn Berg ruff!!!
6er schnitt istnahe der Schallmauer quasi konkret Lischtgeschwindigkeit 

So Ihr Pappnasen und wehe ihr lasst mich jett im Stich am Sonntag. Ich will ALLE hier aus dem Thread am Sonntag sehen!!!!!!!

Was ist geplant: Also da es keiner machen will mach ichs halt. Geplant ist irgendwie den feldberg zu bezwingen um ihn dann Bergab voller Freude wieder zu verlassen. 
Bergauf wird je nach Wetter entweder über Singletrails oder bei Naser Piste über die Waldautobahn zurückgelegt. 
Auf jeden Fall steht der Spass an erster Stelle, Leute mit falschem Ergeiz sollen wegbleiben, die kann ich bei meinem Hobby überhaupt nicht gebrauchen. Also Lasst euch überraschen Spassig wirds auf jeden fall!!!!!!!!!
Start: 10:00 Parkplatz Oberursel/Hohemark
Dauer: ca.4 Std
Geschwindigkeit: mittel
Technisch: mittel


----------



## bauser (17. November 2003)

Sooooooooooo is brav !!!  

Werd auf jeden fall versuchen dabei zu sein , über eine kleine trainings - runde vor dem besagten sonntag, reden wir nochmal wenn ich mein bike wieder fit gemacht habe , schätze so ab donnerstag !!


----------



## guuuude (17. November 2003)

Nix da versuchen du trägst dich da jetzt ein und schickst mir deine Hadynr.!!!!!!

Und nochwas Ich bin der Cheffe von der Tour Ich sach wo es langgeht und ich geb das Tempo vor. Diskutiert wird nicht. Was ich sage wird gemacht ob euch da passt oder niocht ist mir cheißegal ich bin der Cheffe dieser Tour  

Im Ernst Spass solls machen und umso mehr umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (17. November 2003)

JAWOLLL CHEFFE !! 

 hab mich schon vor 5 min. eingetragen geht aber immer ne weile bis ers angezeigt wird !!
Selbstverständlich steht der Spaß an aller erster stelle !! wer meint er muß sein ego durch ÜBEREIFER und KONDITIONSÜBERLEGENHEIT aufpolieren wird den berg runter geschubbst ! 

und " DU " gibst natürlich richtung und tempo vor !!  GOTT STEH UNS BEI !!


Dachte du hast meine handy- nummer !! ok schick sie dir nochmal !


----------



## Eurosquirrel (17. November 2003)

Hi everybody

@ The Sunday Riders
Cool ride, great guys, lots of fun. Let's do it again a.s.a.p.

@guuuuude
I send you the requested information and count me in for Sunday, if you wanna ride before, contact me

@Taunus Brothers
I'm in for the Lago-trip, but I can't make it at the last weekend in November. Give me a call

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. November 2003)

Der "Alte Sack" hat sich ja auch angemeldet!

COOL...


----------



## guuuude (18. November 2003)

Ned Labern Metall Spieler, EINTRAGEN!!!!!!!

@Bauser 
So ist richtig es kann halt immer nur einer der Cheffe sein. 
Aber langsam aber sicher könnten sich die restlichen auch mal eintragen,, Pack elendes


----------



## condaz (18. November 2003)

Na mal schauen vielleicht komm ich am Sonntag auch mit !!
Ist noch zu früh um mich fest zu legen , werd mich dann ca. Freitag eintragen . 
Vieleicht bring ich ja meine Freundin mit ( adaso )


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. November 2003)

@ Cheffe: Nee, ich kann ned!!!


----------



## spezi 26 (18. November 2003)

Na Condaz was soll ich denn jetzt davon halten ?????????? 

    

Na ja wo die Liebe halt hinfällt ! Weiß adaso schon was davon ??  

Ich kann leider am Sonntag nicht mit , ich fahr morgen früh für ca. 2 1/2 Wochen beruflich nach Berlin .  

Werd den thread natürlich weiter beobachten u. begleiten !
Hoffe das Wetter ist bis zu meiner Rückkehr noch " biketauglich "
und wir sehen uns noch mal bevor sich alle in der warmen Stube verkriechen .

    

Tschau bis dann 
spezi 26


----------



## adaso (19. November 2003)

@condaz

   you are a Popostecker ?????   

@spezi 26
wünsch dir viel Glück in Berlin und komm heile zurück !!!!

@guuuude
will mir auch ein steppenwolf zu legen ! Was wiegt dein Bike in der Zusammenstellung wie du es hast ??? Hast du schon die Hayes dran ?? Wenn ja , wie sind die ?

man sieht sich 
condaz


----------



## guuuude (19. November 2003)

Moin
unter 14 kg. So ungefähr. Ne die Hayes sind noch ned da müssten aber bis zum Wo. dran sein. Kannst ja mal ne Runde fahrn wenn du willst.
Eventuell ist mein Rad auch zu verkaufen. 
Naja schaun mer ma


----------



## adaso (19. November 2003)

@guuuude

Verkaufen ?????? was willst du dir denn für eines holen oder hörst du auf mit biken ???

bei Verkauf hätte ich vielleicht Interesse !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (19. November 2003)

Nene Aufhören auf gar keinen Fall, ich hab ja erst vor 3 Monaten angefangen.
Es kommt natürlich auch auf den Preis an, ist klar , 

Vorschlag Samstag probefahrt und dann kann man sich ja in ruhe über alles unterhalten. PRobefahrt musst du ja so oder so machen und ausserdem wenn du schon da bist fährst du dan ja auch mit  

Per pm Handynr.


----------



## adaso (19. November 2003)

@guuuude 

Probefahrt " Samstag " ??? 
Haben du und Bauser schon was ausgemacht für Samstag ???


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. November 2003)

Du willst dein Steppendale-Cannonwolf echt verkaufen???   Nee, oder???
Warum denn? Es ist doch noch soo jung!  

Ah, verstehe, du möchtest nun doch ein Steppenwolf Tycoon DH kaufen, damit du im Taunus bergab immer als Erster unten bist! Stimmts?   

Jau, das kann ja was werden... hehehe  


Gute Fahrt, MW !!!


----------



## condaz (19. November 2003)

@ Drogen KW  ( MW )

wann hörst du endlich auf das Zeug zu schlucken ?????  
nich soviel babalabab sondern mitfahren am Sonntag !!!!

Fährt vor Sonntag noch jemand ???????


----------



## soulfly (19. November 2003)

...würde schon gerne am samstag zu ner kleine waldsee runde starten.so als warm up für sonntag...
weiß nur noch nicht wann ich starte....


----------



## bauser (19. November 2003)

guuuuuten morgen !! 

@adaso
nee steht noch nix konkretes fest , mein bike ist wahrscheinlich erst wieder ab morgen fahrtauglich !! ( Bremse geflickt / uralter  ersatzdämpfer ohne zugstufe ) 

@MW
bei grippe tut frische luft guuuut ! am samstag ne kleine trainings- rund und sonntag ab in den taunus !!

@guuuude 
was für ein neues bike steht denn an ??????? 
wie sieht es aus am freitag  und / oder  samstag ???

@soulfly
samstag dabei ????????????


----------



## guuuude (19. November 2003)

Mahlzeit

Also am Samstag am Waldsee fahre

ICH
Alter Sack
Eurosquirell + 1 
Bauser?-1 
Condaz
Soulfly?
evtl Nicolai or Hell

Für Sonntag warte ich immer noch uf ein paar Einträge.
Bis jetzt sind min 7 Leute also zehn sollten wir werden!
Achja + 2 Uphiller sind dan auch wieder dabei also 9!

Nur Spezi 26 hat sich ja wieder ne schöne Ausrede einfallen lassen, tstststs Arbeiten in Berlin pffffff eher


----------



## bauser (19. November 2003)

Bauser is samstag dabei !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. November 2003)

@ bauser & condaz: LEUDEEE, KÖNNT IHR NICHT LESEN ODER WAAASS????   
MW NIX MITKOMME, NIX FAHREN TAUNUS!
Ich werd ja nicht fahren, wenn ich grad wieder die Grippe weg gekriegt hab!  TzTzTz 
Da sieht man, wie wichtig euch GESUNDHEIT ist!   

Am FR oder SA drehe ich ne kleine Übungsrunde auf meinem Haustrail, mehr nicht!!!


Soo, ferdsch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condaz (19. November 2003)

Denk die Grippe is weg !! 

WEICHEI


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. November 2003)

Na ja, ich bekomme sie gerade in den Griff! 
Aber ich werde leider immer so schnell krank und ich kanns mir nicht erlauben, wegen der Schule!
Ich muss (gerade in der kälteren Jahreszeit) sehr auspassen...


Mal was anderes: Warst du beim ersten "MTB-Treff" eigentlich dabei? Ich hab das nicht so richtig mitgekriegt.
Mountain Cycle San Andreas? Bist du das???


----------



## soulfly (19. November 2003)

OK Samsatg bin ich dabei!


mit Sonntag weiß ich dann spätestens am samstag obs klappt.



SAMSTAG TREFFPUNKT: 10:30 Parkplatz Badesee 

(da bei den MTB-TREFF-Stein-Intarsien,"dawo" das letztemal auch *g) 


macht irgendeiner son lastminute ding auf oder geht das auch so.............??


----------



## bauser (19. November 2003)

@soulfly

Ich glaub ich mach so ein "last minute dingens " auf !! 

sonst wird das eh wieder nix mit dem Guuuude ! 

also bis samstag soulfly und eintragen nicht vergessen !!


----------



## guuuude (19. November 2003)

Was isss????????????
Mit mir klappt immer alles!!!!!!!!  Ich bin der Sonntags Cheffe schon vergessen 

Ich trag mich mal ein aber es kann sein das ich ned kann. Muss evtl. am Mittag nach F. Naja schaun mer ma

@MW Sachma was bist du den für nen jämmerliches,erbärmliches WEICHEI. Wenn du Grippe hast OK aber wenn sie vorbei ist ist sie vorbei!!!!!

tstststststsststs Diese Jugend


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. November 2003)

Mmhhhh...

...SELBAA WEICHEI !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (19. November 2003)

Oha,
heut is mittwoch und guuuude geht schon in die vorbreitungs - phase !!!
Dem Karusellbremser ( auf selbstständiger basis ) fällt doch jede woche ne andere ausrede ein    

sag doch gleich das du am sa. mittag deine hayes montieren willst , um sonntag damit auf zu trumpfen !! 

hoffe kannst kommen !!


----------



## condaz (21. November 2003)

Fährt heute zufällig noch jemand ???????? 

ist dein Bike wieder start - klar bauser ????

@guuuude 
kommst du nun morgen ??


----------



## spezi 26 (21. November 2003)

Wünsch euch viiiieeeel Spaß morgen und am Sonntag !!!!!

und kommt alle wieder heil nach hause  

herzliche Grüße aus Berlin 
Spezi 26


----------



## guuuude (21. November 2003)

Der Guuuude ist Morgen dabei, ist ja wohl selbstverständlich ;-)

Allerdings nur 2 Stunden. 
Für die die am sonntag mitfahren sei gesagt das es wohl so 1000HM werden. Also morgen ned auspowern. Naja vielleicht bin auch nur ich ned Fit genug ;-)

Achja die Drecks Bremse ist immer noch ned da ich könnt:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## guuuude (22. November 2003)

So Jungens die Bilder sind Online. Galerie---Guuuudes.

Der rest ist ned soooo toll geworden können aber bei Bedarf per Mail verschickt werden!!

So und wehe morgen auch welche die eingetragen sind ab


----------



## bauser (22. November 2003)

so,
bis auf die tatsache das einige nicht gekommen sind ,
wars ein richtig geiler samstag mit viel fun und  gelächter  , so wie es sein muß !!!!!!!!   

@guuuude 
dein ganz-körper-einsatz  beim fotografieren wahr wohl umsonst   
bis morgen !!


----------



## condaz (22. November 2003)

SORRY  !!!!!  

Hab verschlafen !!!!!!! 

Aber das glaubt mir wahrscheinlich eh keiner !


----------



## bauser (22. November 2003)

neee nich wirklich !!!!!!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (22. November 2003)

Hi guys,

@ today's warriors
Nice ride guys, lots of fun, cool new jumps to work on, let's do it again a.s.a.p.

@bauser
I see you this week for more jumps etc..., have fun with the protectors tomorow. Hopefully you won't need them

@guuuuude
We work so hard for that, I mean the pictures, what a dissappointment ;-), send me the rest via E-mail, please.
Have great fun tomorrow, boss!!!!!

@the Taunus riders
Sorry I cannot join you this weekend, another time! 

@Edgar
Have fun and call me for a Freeride Tour in Alzenau

@The Taunus Brothers
What about Lago di Garda on December 5th weekend, call me.


Ride hard, ride free


----------



## guuuude (22. November 2003)

Hey  Eurosquirrel my man ;-)

Die E-Mail kommt zurück sind 9 MB!!!

Mach mal dein Postfach leer.

Aber war schon Geil heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (22. November 2003)

............und du kuck mal in dein postfach rein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guuuude (23. November 2003)

Hör halt uff den Thread vollzuspammen   

Hab doch schon lange geantwortet.

Also an alle 10.00 Uhr ist abfahrt gewartet wird ned, ausser natürlich ich komm selber zu spät ;-)

Ich frag mich nur wo die sich alle verstecken hier au´s dem Thread.
Einer hängt vorm PC und ballert auf irgendeine 100101010001 Zahlenreihe.

Mancheiner muss bei seiner Freundin die Whg Putzen  

Wiederum andere wie unsere Prinzessin hauen kurzerhand einfach ab.
Achja mit einem will keiner was zu tun haben aber was ist mit dem Rest????

Vielleicht  sollte man so ne Art Straf steuer für nicht erscheinen einrichten, von der Kohle wird dann Material foe den North Shore gekauft!!!!!!

Scheiß Hunde 5.30 aufstehen


----------



## MetalWarrior (23. November 2003)

...mit dem "Zahlenreihe abknallen" !!!   

Ihr macht doch sicher auch heute Fotos, oder? 
Willma was von da oben sehen!

Mein Kumpel und ich haben ne neue Hausrunde gefunden, die wir heute gleich nochmal fahren werden.
Die is geil! 
bauser, kannsts dir ja mal angucken... 


Gute Fahrt und GREEEEETS, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (23. November 2003)

Moin Gesellen (Gruss an Guuuude...)!

Es hätte ein schöner Tag werden können;
Ich wache noch vor dem Wecker gut erholt auf, es ist gerade mal acht Uhr. Ich schaue aus dem Fenster, der Hochnebel weicht gerade sanften Sonnenstrahlen. Und ich treffe mich gegen zehn mit ein paar witzigen Jungs zum Biken im Taunus.
Ich gehe in den Keller, hole mein Bike, schiebe es vor die Tür und steige auf meinen nach der letzten Schlammschlacht frisch geputzten Bock.

Ich will in die Pedale treten UND NIX DREHT SICH!!!
Nach einem Beherzten Tritt wegen Beinahe-aufs-Maul-fallen-weil-eingeklickt knackt es und dreht sich dann doch. Mit heftigem Knarzen bei jedem Tritt.

Ich denke mir, macht nix, wird schon noch die eine Tour durchhalten. Bis zum Bahnhof sind´s noch 2 Minuten und der Zug fährt erst in 5.

VON WEGEN!!! DER SACK VON ZUGFÜHRER FUHR 2 MINUTEN ZU FRÜH AB! Die Leute am Bahnsteig incl. mir waren mehr als angepisst, weil die nächste erst um zehn nach zehn fahren sollte. Und wir wollten uns um zehn in Oberursel treffen, ganz toll.    

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet wenigstens mords Gaudi, bei dem Spitzenwetter ist das ja nicht schwer.
Macht mal Meldung wie´s war.

Übrigens: das war mein 2. Race-Face Evolve FR Innenlager dieses Jahr bei unter 2000 Km Fahrleistung diese Saison!


Greetz Buddies


----------



## michi220573 (23. November 2003)

Guten Tach,

es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr am kommenden Sonntag mit mir eine Trailrunde ab Kelkheim-Fischbach dreht. Den Mitbiketermin trage ich am Dienstag ein, wenn bei www.wetter.de das Sonntagswetter vorhergesagt wird. Treffpunkt wird 10:00 Uhr in Kelkheim-Fischbach sein. Die Tour wird etwa 4 Stunden dauern und bergab eigentlich ausschließlich auf Trails verlaufen. Natürlich geht es vorher berghoch, aber hier sind ja alle fit wie die Turnschuhe. Einkehrmöglichkeit zweimal am Naturfreundehaus. Wer Protektoren hat, sollte sie mitbringen, denn ich kenne keine Gnade, was die Auswahl des Schwierigkeitsgrades betrifft.

Schöne Woche dann ...


----------



## Korbinator (23. November 2003)

Jetzt hab´ ich doch glatt 2x NaturFREUDENHAUS gelesen. Hätte mich ja stark gewundert... 

Bin wohl wieder nächsten SO nicht da, mal sehen.

Gruss


----------



## guuuude (23. November 2003)

Naja ich sach ma so.................... Ich machs unter meinem Namen ned mehr!!!

Das waren heute 3 Stunden bergauf dahab ich ned mehr so den Bock drauf.

Einen Gesundheitlichen Ausfall hatten wir zu verzeichnen und 2 sind am Berg relativ früh ausgestiegen.

An dieser Stelle sei wohl angemerkt das die gruppe einfach zu unterschiedliche interessen hat und in Zukunft wohl so nicht mehr zusammen fahren wird.

Hcohfahren.naja OK das muss ja leider sein aber halt ned auf Geschwindigkeit sondern überleben.

Es kann ned angehen das ich danach so platt bin wie jetzt.
Ich will das Radln irgendwie geniessen und ned den Berg auf Teufel komm raus einebnen.

War halt von meiner Seite ein versuch was zusammen zu bringen was leider ned zusammen funktioniert.

@Taunus Brothers ich denk mal am Gardasee wirds besser sonst:kotz: :kotz: 

@MIchi ich glaube nicht das von den Leuten hier viele an deiner Tour teilnehmen werden. Ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls ned, den ich bin ned so ein Held der das packt.

so und jetzt hab ich die schnauze voll.


----------



## michi220573 (23. November 2003)

Macht nix, guuuude, es gibt schlimmeres. Ich hatte auch mal einen dabei, der ist berghoch immer vorne weg und hat mir auch noch sagen wollen, wo's lang geht. Am Downhill war er dann verschwunden - hinter uns. Am Langener sind ja auch nicht alle alles gefahren und manche haben es dafür übertrieben, z.B. ich, denn mein Dämpferaufnahmehalteschraubedingens ist ja damals gebrochen. Aber z.B. der Eurosquirrel scheint auf dem Papier jemand für's Grobe zu sein und alle anderen, die vielleicht mitkommen, werden dann sehen, ob es ihnen zu hart wird. Apropos hart - heute bin ich in der Ebene bei ca. 5 km/h umgefallen, weil ich mit dem Vorderrad nicht ganz über den nassen Baumstamm gekommen bin, der sich mir hinterhältig in den Weg gelegt hatte. Manchmal fährt man schneller eben sicherererer. Und berghoch bin ich mit 95 kg und 17 kg Bike auch keine Granate. Ich kämpfe zwar nicht gerade ums Überleben, aber meist bin ich nur Zweiter ...


----------



## bauser (23. November 2003)

guten abend

nach den heutigen erfahrungen:

das nächste mal fahren eben nur die mit , die von der einstellung zu der "sache" und vom spaß - factor her zusammen passen !!!!!
wirds eben nicht mehr öffentlich ausgeschrieben sondern man klärts hier im thread oder per pm !

weil es wäre echt schade wenn sich die leute hier aus dem thread verlieren bloß wegen solcher aktionen wie heute !!!!

@guuuude
denk nur einen tag  zurück , war doch einfach suuuper der samstag !! wir hatten riesigen spaß , weil einfach das ziel und die chemie zwischen den leuten absolut gestimmt hat und  schon im vorfeld geklärt war , was sache ist !!!! 
kein vergleich zu heute wo einfach zu viele verschiedene einstellungen aufeinander getroffen sind !! 
zu deiner aussage ....." zusammen - führen was nicht zusammen passt .........." denk mal das diese beschnupperungsphase noch ein wenig andauert bis sich die spreu vom weizen getrennt hat und sich eine feste gruppe bildet ! mit leuten die alle das gleiche wollen oder zumindest mit leuten von denen jeder soviel toleranz mit bringt das man sich entgegen kommt !!!!

wünsche allen eine gute nacht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (23. November 2003)

30 min. im vorraus :

           

Alles  gute  zum  Geburtstag   KORBINATOR  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

           

und sauf net so viel , spar 's geld lieber für ein neues innenlager


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. November 2003)

Jau, happy birthday Korbinator!   

Übrigens hatte zoomi (is doch Mr. Rotwild, oder?)
auch grad erst Geburtstag...


----------



## Eurosquirrel (24. November 2003)

Hi, guys,

@Sunday's Taunus riders
What the **** did happen there? What went wrong? Wasn't it pretty much the same group as last weekend?

@Korbinator and Rotwild Trasher
Happy Birthday, guys, and keep on riding the way you do!!!!!

@Bauser
Keep me posted on a ride this week "around the lake". Did the protectors help?

@guuuuuude
What happened? And regarding the E-mail, sorry I do have only limited storage, perhaps you could send me one part first, and I let you know about the 2nd. Thanks


Ride hard, ride free


----------



## zoomi (24. November 2003)

@MetalWarrior
Wir kennen uns nicht, du verwechselst mich wohl mit dem IBC Mitglied "Rotwildlover".

ride on

zoomi


----------



## Messerjocke (24. November 2003)

so, ich muss mich jetzt auch mal einmischen. 

@guuude
sicherlich hast du recht mit deiner behauptung, dass der versuch gescheitert ist, etwas zusammen zu führen, wa so nicht zusammen passt. aber bleib locker, es gibt schlimmeres... 
wenns ned passt, dann passts halt ned. so what!
der grossteil der gruppe ist doch zusammengeblieben. und den meisten hat es ja auch spass gemacht. wir sind doch alle alt genug, da kann doch jeder seine meinung sagen oder auf andere art und weise intervenieren wenn einem die fahrererei von einigen wenigen nicht passt. 

@bauser
den leuten intoleranz vorzuwerfen ist, denke ich, nicht fair!

@all
ich bin ja nun erst das zweite mal mit euch gefahren. ich kann für meinen teil nur sagen, dass ich euch, soweit ich euch näher kenne, sehr nett finde. von den typen her sind wir doch alle eine wellenlänge. nur die ansprüche ans bergradeln driften auseinander. die fahren hoch, um hoch zu fahren, die anderen um runter zu fahren. man kann sich ja weiterhin sonntags um 10 an der <<hohe mark>> treffen und sich, je nach gusto einer gruppe anschliessen. so pflegeleicht sollten doch alle sein, oder?
<<nachtreten>> jedenfalls finde ich zu tiefst unsportlich und sportsmänner sind wir doch alle.

so, das musste ich mir mal von der seele reden!
wünsche euch ne schöne woche!

"rasta hei tike" (ACHIM ZAHN)


----------



## condaz (24. November 2003)

@messerjocke

plagt dich etwa das schlechte Gewissen ??????????
geh ich recht in der Annahme das du die Sache mit der Intoleranz  auf dich beziehst ??? oder warum empfindest du die vorran gegangenen Beiträge als "" NACHTRETEN ""

Gibt mir zu denken dein beitrag !! 
zu dem du dich ja heute anscheinend extra neu angemeldet hast um ihn los zu werden !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerjocke (24. November 2003)

@condaz

rrrright!
habe mich 
a) extra neu angemeldet 
b) plagt mich schon ein wenig das (schlechte) gewissen etwas unruhe in eure truppe gebracht zu haben 
c) bleibe ich dabei, dass man dass hätte unterwegs regeln können. 


wir sollten das thema aber nicht überstrapazieren. nichts wird so heiss gegessen...


stay tuned!


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. November 2003)

Hähä, da hab ich das wohl falsch mitbekommen. Der michi hatte nämlich irgendwas von einem zoomi erzählt, der vielleicht mitkommt (beim ersten Treffen).
Und Rotwild sollte er auch noch fahren...

Na ja, danke für die Info! 
Und trotzdem alles Gute nachträglich! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (24. November 2003)

@messerjocke
alles halb soooo wild !!  " ..........nichts wird so heiß gegessen ............................ !!


@ soulfly
he du !!
wird das noch mal was mit uns ??????
(oh gott ,wie hört sich denn das an  )

weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie du ausschaust , hoffe wir kriegen das in naher zukunft mal wieder gebacken !!! ( mit dem biken natürlich )


----------



## zoomi (24. November 2003)

@MetalWarrior

Danke.

Kein Problem -  der Michi meinte auch mich, allerdings hatte ich keine Zeit.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Eurosquirrel (24. November 2003)

Hi guys,

I am following the online discussion with interest and I do agree that these issues shall be discussed. There's nothing wrong with posting your opinion and what is, or was, bothering you. But please, don't take it personnaly.

We come together because we share a common interest - biking, i.e. being outdoors and having fun. And that's what this is all about - first and foremost - to have fun.

Even not present during the ride, I have the feeling, that some of you had an unpleasant experience, which is okay, shit happens, but we should learn from it and not make it a bigger issue that it is. Any time multiple interests come together it will come to friction, but that is okay, nothing wrong with it, it's human nature.

Now we learned that we do have different definition of what a great ride is for every one of us. So we shall repect that in the future. However, there are some rules to make these rides more enjoyable, like

- the slowest rider on the particular session sets the pace
- if somebody wants to let it flow, wait for your turn at the end or ride ahead, but if you do, wait on the next intersection until the complete group is together again
- clear beforehand what is possible and wished this particular ride
- choose the ride on the condition of riders and trails, be flexible
- make sure everybody gets enough breaks to enjoy the ride
- it is about fun, so if there's is fun - stay with it.

This rules reflect my experience with group rides, a simple suggestion, and - after all- common sense, but if you remind yourself from time to time of them, it will be fun.

We are all just bikers, and I am certain, that we all complement and learn from each other on and off the trails.

Ride hard, ride free


Eurosquirrel


----------



## guuuude (24. November 2003)

Weia als erstes sei mal erwähnt das es sehr wohl Sachen gibt die so heiss gegesen werden wie sie gekocht werden 

Auf jeden Fall gehts hier um MEIN Hobby und da will ich keinen Stress!!!! 
Für mich war der Sanntag aber leider genau das. Und ich mach meinem Unmut immer Luft, allerdings wenn ich das in dem ersten Zorn gemacht hätte wäre das Böse ausgegangen. Also hab ich das erst ein bissi später gemacht, soviel dazu.

Ich habe und werde auch nicht jemanden Persönlich angreifen, es ist bei den Uphillern einfach eine Gruppendynamik entstanden und da kümmert sich halt keiner mehr um den letzten. Ob das so in Ordnung ist muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich denke Eurosquirell hat den Nagel auf den kopf getroffen.

Also um es nochmal deutlich zu machen es  geht nicht um den Alten Sack oder Messer Jocke etc. Jeder für sich ist als Mensch wirklich in ordnung nur halt in diesem Fall hats halt ned so geklappt wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Shit happens

So weiterhin gibt es hier in dem Thread keinen Streit 

IST DAS KLAR?????????????? 

Ausser wen ich mich STREITEN WILL NATÜRLICH 

Im Großen und ganzen hab ich die Leute hier aus dem Forum eigentlich als sehr angenehm empfunden genauso wie die Hefe Trinkenden und Kettenrauchenden   Uphiller 

Trotz alledem bleibe ich halt bei meiner Aussage das es nicht zusammen passt, vielleicht findet ihr ja ne Lösung wie man sich trotzdem unterwegs treffen kann. Es gibt genügend *********** die Rad fahren da sollte man sich nicht noch untereinander behagen.

Arghhh wenn ich an die ganze Deppen am Fuchstanz denke, nene das wäre ned gutgegangen!!!!!!

So und jetzt könnt ihr mich mal


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. November 2003)

Tja, ich finde auch, dass die Aufzählung von Eurosquirrel sehr gut aufzeigt, wie es laufen sollte. So stelle ich mir das auch vor...!


Noch was: Wie siehts mit nächstem WE aus? Fährt da jemand?


----------



## michi220573 (24. November 2003)

Ich habe auch schon oft Gruppen durch den Taunus geführt und immer waren welche dabei, die berghoch mit einem Bein und ohne Sattel schneller waren als die anderen. Dafür waren die anderen bergab schneller. Mein Problem an der Sache ist folgendes: Die Bergablahmen zerstören mir den Flow im Trail, wenn ich an jeder Kreuzung warten muss, bis wieder alle zusammen sind. Die Bergaufziegen hetzen die Bergauflahmen unnötig, man übersäuert, kommt aus der Puste, es fehlt im DH an Konzentration. Dafür stehen einem die Technikarmen im Trail im Weg rum, fahren einem ins Hinterrad oder purzeln in der Gegend rum. Aber das ist beim ersten Mal immer so und war ja am Langener nicht anders, außer dass es weder bergauf noch bergab ging. Der Zoomi war z.B. schon mindestens 2.473 mal mit mir auf Tour und da weiß ich einfach, dass das passt. Dafür sind mir andere immer noch böse, weil ich sie mal über eine Holzbrücke habe springen lassen wollen, worauf sie aber nicht vorbereitet waren. Es geht den Menschen eben wie den Leuten. Daher für Sonntag, so die Tour denn statt findet: Wer bergauf armstrongen will, soll das machen. Wer sich dabei verirrt, hat Pech. Wer bergab langsamer fährt als andere, reiht sich hinten ein und schreit aus Leibeskräften, wenn er den Anschluss verliert. Ich habe da so diverse Trails auf Lager, die kreuzen drei- oder viermal Wanderwege, verzweigen sich mehrfach und führen durch dichten Wald. Wer da weg ist, ist weg. Dazu kommt die Verletzungsgefahr, wenn man auf technisch anspruchsvollen unbekannten Trails an einer Gruppe dran bleiben will. Fazit: Wem der Langener zu technisch war, braucht gar nicht erst mitzukommen. Ich bin der Guide und ich bestimme die Strecke und das Tempo. Natürlich warte ich bergauf auf alle Nachzügler. Wer aber meint, er wäre der Lanceverfolger und verirrt sich dann, muss notfalls Beeren sammeln oder Eichhörnchen jagen, um zu überleben. Bergab werde ich das Tempo so wählen, dass auch die Lahmen den Anschluss behalten. *Die sollten dann aber beim nächsten mal überlegen, ob es ihnen nicht doch zu schwierig war, denn die Runde am Sonntag wird eher eine Gewöhnungsrunde werden. Wer dann nicht besteht - bergauf wie bergab - wird die nächste Tour nicht überleben. * Klingt hart, aber die Erfahrungen mit versprengten Gruppen, Besserwissern, die einem den Tourenverlauf erklären wollen, Verletzten und Verirrten macht einen so hart. Wem das nicht passt, der kann gern eine eigene Tour anbieten und sich das Genöhle der Leute anhören.

Und wer meint, ohne Helm mitzukommen, der kann gleich wieder abzischen. Es kann gern jeder ohne Helm fahren, aber dann allein. Ich bin schon schwer genug und muss nicht noch jemanden nach Hause schleppen.

Und wenn jemand anderes mal der Guide ist, ordne ich mich eben unter oder überlege mir, ob das so mein Fall ist und ich da unbedingt mitmachen sollte.


----------



## bauser (24. November 2003)

So Schluß jetzt mit dem gelabere !!!!!!

denk mal jeder kann selber einschätzen ob er zu unserem haufen      "passt "   und dem entsprechend soll er sich das nächste mal anschließen oder auch nicht !! 

sollte sich einer nicht über seine " PASSFORM " im klaren sein , so kann er sich diese bei mir per PM erfragen !!!


----------



## soulfly (24. November 2003)

tachauch !!!


wasn hier los? gabs zoff mädels 
egal waer net dabei   ABERe
michi220573+ Eurosquirrel haben wunderherrliSCH und 2prachig gesagt worauf man "bissi" achten sollte.    



naja egal habs am samstag leider nicht gepackt. 
shyce weihnachtszeit)  
 wird nächstes WE wohl nicht besser....

aber evtl. bin ich in kelkheim dabei....


so feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (24. November 2003)

Noch was ...

... es ist nicht nur eine Sache der Fairness (schreibt man das so?), auf die Lahmen und Gebrechlichen zu warten, sondern auch, sich nicht Stärkeren anzuschließen. Ich bin früher oft beim MTV Kronberg mitgefahren und habe schnell gemerkt, dass ich dort tempomäßig nicht mithalten kann, aber technisch unterfordert bin. Darum habe ich mich recht bald entschlossen, nicht mehr dort mitzufahren, damit die Leute nicht meinetwegen erfrieren, während sie auf mich warten müssen. Dadurch verderbe ich denen auch nicht den Spaß, denn die sehen ihre Biketermine eher unter dem Trainings- und Bergauftempoerhöhungsfaktor, ich eher unter dem Trailtechnikspaßfaktor. Sowas lässt sich nicht vereinen und darum geht man getrennte Wege. Trotzdem waren und sind das menschlich gesehen alles nette Leute. Nur sportlich harmonieren wir eben nicht. Und wie der Guuuuuuuuude schon sagte, es geht um mein Hobby, das ich mir nicht versauen lasse, genau wie ich anderen nicht ihr Hobby versauen möchte.

So, Feierabend. Morgen entscheide ich, ob ich eine Tour anbieten tue oder nicht.


----------



## Stefan1069 (24. November 2003)

> denn die Runde am Sonntag wird eher eine Gewöhnungsrunde werden. Wer dann nicht besteht - bergauf wie bergab - wird die nächste Tour nicht überleben.



He michi , machst du mal ne Einsteigerrunde  
So kenn ich dich ja garnicht   
wenn das Wetter mitspielt komm dann mal wieder aus dem Rheingau geflogen . Dann kannst du ja zum zig1000sten mal über meine Bikehosen lässtern  

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## michi220573 (25. November 2003)

Den Stefan mag ich, denn der hat Humor und nimmt meine Spitzen easy ...

Die Tour ist die mit dem Beatlesfan vom letzten Mal. Ich weiß nicht, ob das für jeden eine Einsteigerrunde ist, aber für mich. Sorry, wenn das überheblich klingt, aber es soll bei den hoffentlich vielen neuen Gesichtern jeder einmal die Möglichkeit bekommen, eine meiner Touren zu genießen und einschätzen zu können, ob die folgenden nicht doch zu hart sind. Apropos Hosen - muss gleich mal gucken, wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## michi220573 (25. November 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1078

Samstag wird das Wetter wohl besser.


----------



## spezi 26 (27. November 2003)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaallo !! 

Was ist los ???? 

Wo seid ihr alle , hat der letzte Sonntag etwa diesen thread getötet oder was ist ????????
Fänd  ich echt schade !!!!!!!!!!!  

@
guuuude
bauser
condaz
Eurosquirrel
soulfly
KW
Korbinator
adaso..............................usw. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. November 2003)

Nee nee! Ich bin zumindest noch da! 
Und ich treffe mich am Freitag (also morgen  ) wohl mim bauser-brauser!

Vielleicht können wir ja am WE mit ner kleinen Gruppe fahren... 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (27. November 2003)

Hi there,

@Bauser
Please let me know when and where we are going to meet on Saturday for a fun lap "around the lake" with perhaps a little detour to the BMX and SX circuits. Take care

@guuuuude
Still waiting for the pics, part I. And we see each other Sunday at the usual spot and the usual time. Looking forward to it.

@All the others out there
I am selling some of my stuff - everything new and in original package, so if you have any interest, drop me a pm. Thanx, and here are the items:

Race Face Diabolus Vorbauten 50mm schwarz (2)
Race Face XY Seatpost 26.8mm/400mm (2)
Race Face LP Next Carbon Kurbelkit 9-speed, 175mm, black
Shimano XT Disc Naben HR+VR 32h, black
Rocky Mountain 2003 Blizzard Rahmen, 17.5", black/white
Race Face Signature BB FR 113
DT Swiss Rear Shock SSD 210 L, lockout, 165mm with bushings
Race Face Bashguard, compact
EASTON EA 70 Carbon flat bar
DT Swiss XR 4.1 Disc Felgen (2)

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## guuuude (27. November 2003)

@Spezi naja ich wart nur auf dich ;-)

@MEtallwarrior wie du willst Radln gehn???? Spinnst jetzt völlig? Setz dich lieber wieder vorn PC  

@Ami achwas rtuf dich später nochmal an!

@all wer fährt den jetzt am Sonntag wo???????

So keine Zeit mehr jetzt


----------



## michi220573 (27. November 2003)

... der Korbinator und ich haben uns auf seine Initiative hin mal virtuell zusammen gesetzt und wie richtige Männer geredet. Alle Klarheiten sind also jetzt beseitigt und alle Missverständnisse auch. Also schönes WE, falls nicht doch jemand mitkommen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (27. November 2003)

...und werde am Samstag (nach der Arbeit,wann das ist weiß ich nicht_ca. 10-12h) auch mit einem Freund auf ne gemütliche Waldseerunde gehen.
wer evtl. auch unterwegs ist einfach mal ne PM  chicken!


wg. Sonntag bin ich noch nicht sicher da richte ich mich nach´m wetter und meinem kater .......


----------



## Eurosquirrel (27. November 2003)

Hi there, kids,

@everybody who is interested
Saturday 11.00 a.m. Meeting point at the parking spot Langener Waldsee for a relaxed ride with some SX and BMX action.

Sunday, 10.00 a.m. for a fun ride - meeting point @parking lot Hohemark

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (27. November 2003)

@eurosqurriel
hat diese woche leider zeitlich nicht hin gehauen !!!
bin samstag aber zu 99,9 % dabei !!! 

@guuuude 
bist du auch dabei ?? muß deine hayes testen !!!

@soulfly
solltest du es bis 11.00 nicht schaffen kannst du mich ja kurz anrufen , hab mein handy auf jeden fall dabei .
dann kann man sich ja kurzfristig irgendwo " entgegen " kommen !!! 

@KW
ausrede zwecklos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. November 2003)

Joooaaaaaa, ich denke mal ich hab am Samstach auch Zeit!   

Ich hab dir wegen morgen ne PM geschickt und jetzt kommt noch ne eMail, damit alles abgesichert ist! 



KRASS ALTA!!!

Seid mir gegrüßt...


----------



## guuuude (28. November 2003)

Mosche

Also Samstag def nicht. Sonntach weiß ich noch ned genau. 
Wer fährt den jetzt wo?????????


----------



## bauser (28. November 2003)

Also wenn es morgen so pisst 

fahr i aber net mit !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (28. November 2003)

I a ned !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (28. November 2003)

Hi guys

@bauser & MW
Tomorrow 11.00 sharp in the parkin lot it is, an regarding the rain - are you guys sugarcoated, or what?!

@guuuuude
Sunday 10.00 at the usual spot, please call to confirm.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. November 2003)

Not sugarcoated!   
But I'm a "nice-weather-biker"!


----------



## bauser (28. November 2003)

der regen wird meine ganze frisur ruinieren !!!  

ok schau mer mal , denk schon das ich komm ! 

ja was is nun sind wir dann nur zu zweit oder was ?????


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. November 2003)

Tja, wenn mein Laufrad zentriert werden würde, könnte ich sogar mitkommen.   SOGAR im Regen! 

Ich könnte ja beim Herrmann zentrieren lassen. Was kostet sowas?


----------



## soulfly (28. November 2003)

MoinMoin

also so wies aussieht zieht das mitm regen nicht:

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10637&ort=Neu-Isenburg&near=&tag=1


werde um 13:00 in N-I starten...ist wahrscheinlich zuspät um "euch" nch irgendwo einzusammeln....

@bauser: ich meld mich trotzdem mal um 13uhr....


----------



## Eurosquirrel (28. November 2003)

Hi guys,

@bauser
Sorry about your haircut, but I see you tomorrow. Until then

@MW
Nice weather, please define, to center a wheel shouldn't cost you more than 10, so I am looking forward to see you tomorrow, too.

@soufly
Just give us a call, I am certain we are still biking at 1.oo p.m.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. November 2003)

Ah, danke für die Info, Eurosquirrel! 


@ all: Leider kann ich morgen ned. 
          Es klappt sicher irgendwann mal wieder...


----------



## guuuude (29. November 2003)

Ich werd so langsam das Gefühl nicht los das du immer wieder ne neue Ausrede hast. Jetzt reiß dich mal zusammen und beweg deinen Lan Paryt Arsch  

scheiß Jugend früher war alles besser


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

DU SACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (29. November 2003)

KW du Plazebo - Biker !!!!!! 

wozu hast du eigentlich dein bike ???????? um damit zu fahren oder nur um darüber zu reden ???? 
werd den verdacht nicht los , das wohl letzteres zutrifft !!!

also beweg gefälligst deinen a... in richtung waldsee , wir sehn uns in exact 1std. u. 17 min. !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

Genau dann fahre ich mit meinem Kumpel! (11 Uhr)
Wir müssen den Trail weiter verfolgen!
Ich kann halt nicht mit beiden Fahren. 
Diesmal wollen wir ne geschlossene Gesellschaft machen. 
Nächstes mal kommen wir beide mit! 


Tschüss dann, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (29. November 2003)

Moin!

Buhuuuu, mein Bike is am A...! Der Hinterbau hat ja letzte Woche plötzlich angefangen zu knacken, weshalb ich da ja schon bei den Taunustouren nicht dabei war.

Zuerst klang es wie ein defektes Innenlager. Das war zwar auch etwas dreckig und bedurfte einer kleinen Revision, aber danach war´s leider auch nicht besser. Bin gestern beim Händler in OF gewesen. Nach 1,5 Stunden diverser Tests u.a. mit neuem Innenlager und Kurbel war dann raus, dass ich wohl das Schicksal vieler Slayer 03-Käufer teile - der Hinterbau hat Haarrisse! Hatten die schon öfter, teils sogar (wie beim Chef von Bikeschmiede262 auch) Brüche des Hinterbaus.

Tja, die nächsten 2 Wochen wird´s dann folglich nix mit Biken, ICH KOTZE!!!

Naja, Euch Allen trotzdem viel Spass die nächsten Tage und bis bald!


----------



## guuuude (29. November 2003)

Hey Korbi
naja einerseits tuts mir Leid für dich!!!!!! Allerdings biste selb schuld wenn du Dir so nen Kanadaschrott kaufst  

Also Kopf hoch Wetter ist eh Kagge


----------



## Korbinator (29. November 2003)

Hey Wetterfrosch,

danke für die Aufmunterung. Shit happens, stimmt schon. Aber wozu hat man Garantie?!

Das Bike habe ich ja auch nicht gekauft, weil´s kanadische Jungfrauen bei Vollmond im Schnee mundgeblasen und mit dem A... trocken geföhnt haben, sondern weil´s perfekt gepasst hat und beim Händler meines Vertrauens vergleichsweise viel günstiger war, als der günstigste Internetpreis. Man weiss ja nie, wie lange ein Rahmen hält. Und ich bin ja wirklich nicht der Dirtjumper Nr. 1 oder der Flat-Dropper des Jahres. Ich denke nicht, dass mein Fahrstil zu aggressiv ist, oder?!

Ich gehe jetzt gefrustet in die Therme zum Eierkochen in der Sauna.

Greetz


----------



## guuuude (29. November 2003)

Hey Eierkocher gugg die Mädels ned kaputt  

Und genau das ist mit deinem relativ gemässigtem Fahrstil ist das eientlich erschreckende an den Haarrissen.

Da darf kein Rad von Kaputt gehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hättst du Dir  mal nen Steppendale oder nen Cannonwolf gekauft wie ich, aber nein es müsste ja nen Kanada Scheiß sein!!!!!
Und überhaupt nen Rad was nach nem Berg benannt ist ist ja wie der FordTAUNUS


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MetalWarrior _
> *Genau dann fahre ich mit meinem Kumpel! (11 Uhr)
> Wir müssen den Trail weiter verfolgen!
> Ich kann halt nicht mit beiden Fahren.
> ...






Damit ham wir euch aber gelinkt,  hä?    

War super heute! Die Bilder kommen bald und die Filmchen schicke ich jedem, der sie will per eMail. Falls das nicht klappen sollte brenne ich sie auf CD-Rom und wir gucken sie mal zusammen beim einem von uns...


So long...


----------



## guuuude (29. November 2003)

Ich hab noch nix in der Mail box!!!!!!!!!!!

Mach ma hinne


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

Ja ja, die Filme kommen noch. Erstmal mach ich grad die Bilder.
Sind schon ein paar in meiner Galerie "Benutzergalerie ---> MetalWarrior" !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

Ich schicke dem Dr. Velo gerade die Filme und das dauert verdammt lang! 2*6 MB und 2*3 MB! Ich geh kabudd...

Die Bilder dauern auch ziemlich lang. Das Uploaden ist voll lahm, ey! Menno !!!


----------



## bauser (29. November 2003)

Das war doch mal wieder ein absolut super geiler Samstag !!!!!!   

@all
war super von ein paar kleinen unfällen / stürzen und einem kaputten fuß mal ab gesehen müssen wir das ganze unbedingt wiederholen !!!!!

@eurosquirrel
naja für ein bischen " rumrutschen " waren 5 stunden schon heftig !
 
aber hat super spaß gemacht und sollte bald möglichst  wiederholt werden !!

@soulfly
naja kurzer auftritt !!!! aber man hat sich wenigstens mal wieder gesehen , hoffe das bein von deinem kumpel war nicht zu sehr verletzt , aber nix an den BÄNDERN oder ???
das nächste mal holen wir das ganze eben nach  !    

@korbinator
mein absolut ehrlich gemeintes beileid zu deiner bike - leiche !!!!!
2003 scheint wirklich nicht dein jahr zu sein , das nächste wird bestimmt besser    
hoffe das du bald wieder start-klar bist !!! und wieder mitfahren kannst 


@ guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude 

du hosenlatztrommler wars dir heut zu naß oder was ????????

" uff de bilder kansch gugge du bisch ned druff  " 

oder hab ich dich etwa übersehn ??????


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

Alle Bilder sind online!
Sind auch wirklich gut geworden! 
War ja auch echt genial heute! Hast Recht bauser, MUSS wiederholt werden!!! UNBEDINGT!!!

Mal sehen, ob Dr. Velo die eMail bekommt, oder sie wieder zu mir zurück gesandt wird. Hoffe es klappt...
Ansonsten, wie gesagt, ne!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Dr.Velo (29. November 2003)

Servus leutzt,

hab nochmal glück gehabt mit dem fuß die bänder sind nur ein wenig überdehnt!! daher die schwellung.

das heisst demnächst bin ich wieder am start, dann fahre ich dann die komplette tour mit!!!!!


----------



## bauser (29. November 2003)

AAAAAHHHHA !!!

du bist Dr. Velo !!!   

dann wünsch ich dir mal schnellst mögliche genesung und hoffe du kannst beim nächsten mal dabei sein !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!


Hier noch der Link zu meiner Galerie. Geht schneller, als zu suchen...! http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=15609


Cya on the Trail...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Velo (29. November 2003)

ich danke euch!!! wird schon werden ...


----------



## Eurosquirrel (29. November 2003)

Hi guys,

first and foremost, it was today the way it is supposed to be - fun. Great group and I am looking forward to see you guys out on the trails - and the concrete - pretty soon. And hey, whenever you wanna ride, drop me a mail.

@Dr. Velo
I am glad, that you didn't need too much of medical assistance after all. Well, I'll see you around - still thinking about the hospital gap  

@MW
Thanks for the pics, and let's explore the trails you guys mentioned a.s.a.p.

@bauser
Just another great Saturday, don't you think. Good luck for tomorrow's event and please give my best regards to your spouse.

@guuude
Watch your language regarding the best frames in the business 

Tomorrow Taunus ride - shall be fun.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. November 2003)

@ Mr. Squirrel: Jau, lass ma die trails exploren! 
The "Mörfelder Berge" are waiting for you and your RM7!   


@ Korbinator: Shit, was gehtn da ab?
Willst du denn den gleichen Rahmen wieder haben (---> hast ja Garantie erwähnt)? Nee, oder?
Alles Gute schonmal...! 

@ all:

Fahrt ihr morgen im Taunus? Hab ich garned mitgekriegt... 


Tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüssss !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. November 2003)

Sorry, dass ich hier den Thread zu schreibe, aber ich muss euch leider mitteilen, dass die eMails wieder zurückkommen.
Müssen wir halt anders machen. Die sind zu groß mit den Filmen. 18 MB Anhang sind es... 

Wollt ich nur gesagt haben!


Bis dann, MW !!!


PS.: Der Skkain, der heute dabei war, hätte bald eine Rock Shox Duke SL 100 zu verkaufen. Kaum gefahren und in sehr gutem Zustand. Falls ihr jemanden kennt, der Interesse haben könnte, sagt mir bescheid!


----------



## soulfly (30. November 2003)

mittn in einer halb/durchzechten(bis jetzt 2 lon island und 2 zombie)  -nacht muss ich eucht mitleilen das ich direkt von dem "hinter dem langerner krankenhaus gap " komme.
mein mo-crosss spezi meint das wär ohne motor net zupacken; ich glaub einer von euch packts.es sind rund 3,80m dis. hehhe
    


das schöne ist da gibt es "kicker" in allen grössen und variationen und allen landungen ...flach,rasen,steil,asphalt,usw.....



@ bauser 
aufjedenfall müssen wir das wiederholen.schade das wir heute abrechen musssten.nichtddestotrotz alles gute -Dr.velo
und wir machen was am montag oder?


@ eurohörnchen
auch aufjedenfall wiederholen! das ist defintiv ausbaufähig.mal schauen ob wir mit bauser am montag was auf die beinstellen.....niche to meet youand the other sugarcoatedriders...!


@ Dr.Velo

"na wat machts füßschen??? alles roger......nächstes mal machen wir die ganze runde!!!!!!!! trotzdem der komplette WHEEELIE-KM von N-I zu mir zeigt nur = immä100% !!!!rehspeck!


@M-W

coole pics!!!!
wirklich klasse tag heute(trotz shyce-ende)! hoffe wir können das demnächst mal wiederholen



@alle


NACHT! 
hier geht nix mehr!
bis demnächst....
S
 F



prost!
  +   

man sieht sich sich! es stehen aus :

-"hinter langerner kranklenhaus-gap" *nixfürmich*
- bmx-strecke bei buchschlage (???)
- neu-isenburg "baby-north-shore *heute cool/morgencool*
usw


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. November 2003)

Ach, bei Buchschlag gibts auch ne Strecke???
Jo mei, wird ja immer mehr... 


Wie siehts aus mit "Hier die Wettervorhersage für morgen Montag den 1.12.2003!" ?    
Wer fährt morgen???



MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (30. November 2003)

@ MW: ja hab gestern erfahren das es in Buchschlag auch nochmal ne bmx-strecke geben soll....

könnten wir ja morgen mal checken.....bauser und eurohörnchen
wären evtl auch am stART:::::


hier der wetterfrosch:


http://wetter.rtl.de/static/deutsch...ag=morgen&stationsname=Neu-Isenburg&suchname=


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. November 2003)

Ja klar, da gucken wir auch mal vorbei!
Haste schon die Bilder von der "hinter-dem-Krankenhaus-Location" gesehen? Hab ich garnicht so in Erinnerung... (war ja auch nur einmal kurz da, vor Jahren...)

Hoffe mal, dass das Hörnchen auch kommen kann. Sonst muss ich ohne Pedalen fahren!


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. November 2003)

Ich hab mal eben im Duden nach Pedal gesucht und *TADA* im Plural heißt es doch tatsächlich "nur" Pedale!
Hat irgendwo mal gestanden, dass es Pedalen heißen würde.
Und ich schreibs immer falsch! 

PEDALE PEDALE PEDALE ....
So jetzt wissen wirs!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (30. November 2003)

Hi guys,

just arriving from a short singletrack ride with a friend of mine @ and around Darmstadt. But, who was riding in the Taunus this morning, and how was it?

@Soulfly & Bauser
Monday won't be possible for me, but I would prefer - and propose - to try some "Urban Assault" on Tuesday in Langen, so please do let me know, if that's alright with you.

@MW
Please join us on Tuesday and do let me know if you would like to have the pedals, so I will bring them with me.

@guuude
Well, you didn't make it to the Taunus either, but please let me know if you will be game in the upcoming week. Could you do me a favour and collect the protector fee from Pierre, chances are I want see him in the near future? Very much appreciated

@MW ans Soulfly
Please do me a favour and keep away from translating my hard earned nickname into German - thank you

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (30. November 2003)

Ok, from now on I'll always call you Eurosquirrel!   

Wann soll's Dienstag losgehen? Bitte nicht zu früh!!!!!!!! 
Dann kannst du die krassen Pedale mitbringen und ich natürlich die nötigen finantiellen Mittel!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (30. November 2003)

@MW
Thanks man, and sorry, I didn't receive a notification about your last E-mail, yes, the wonderful world of the www. Nevertheless, I am proposing 11.30 a.m. at the parking lot where we met last time. If you do have a better location in mind, please do let me know.

@Soulfly & Bauser
So guys, Tuesday it is, are you gonna join?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. November 2003)

Ich denke, dass der Parkplatz am Badesee ein guter Startpunkt ist, da Langen ja nicht mehr weit davon ist. Man kommtschnell hin und vielleicht finden wir sogar ein paar Trails auf dem Weg dorthin...


Bis dann, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (30. November 2003)

@eurosquirrel

also ich bin dienstag auf jeden fall dabei !!!!!!
11.30 parkplatz wie üblich  

@soulfly
kannst du dienstag ?? oder hast du nur montag frei ??? 
sag mir kurzfristig bescheid dann können wir ja kurz am montag  nach unserer " Massen - DSL - Freischaltung " den bmx - trail in buchschlag anschauen !!
den kenn ich nämlich  noch nicht !!! 
falls es morgen nicht klappen sollte gib mir doch kurz per pm bescheid wo der sich befindet !!
am besten heut noch falls morgen nach der neuinstalation alles zusammen bricht    

@guuuude 
was war los mit dir dieses wochenende !?!?


----------



## guuuude (30. November 2003)

Whats up guys?????

War ja nix heut los mit euch!!!!!!
Schwache Nummer. Ich für meinen Teil hab wenigstens abgesagt.

Mir ists egal ur tut mir nen Gefallen und fagt mich ned mehr wegen Treffen und wer wann wo hinkommt. 
Ist mir *******gal ab jetzt.  
Ich mach mir nen Kopf Tel. rum wie Blöd und dann klappt das wieder ned.

Bin ja ned komplett verblödet und tue mir das in meiner eh schon knappen Freizeit an.

@Eurosquirell
Ich werd wahrscheinlich die nächsten zwei Wochen null Zeit haben. Aber ich werde dem Pierre bescheid geben das er Dir das Geld und die Rosche geben soll. Überweisung oder wie auch immer.

Zum Thema Rocky Mountain

Deutschland hat nunmal unbestritten die besten Ingeneure, Autos Häuser naja und natürlich Fahrräder 

Wie kann es denn angehen das bei der Fahrweise von Korbinator im Rahmen Haarrisse entstehen???????? Bei dem Geld was die Räder kosten darf das ned passieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eigentlich ists mir aber wurscht den mein Steppenwolf ist

Schöner
wendiger
Stabiler
Günstiger
Und es hat nen Geileren Namen


----------



## guuuude (30. November 2003)

@Bauser
Samstag gearbeitet und Abends zuviel Rotwein:kotz: 
Und zu Spät ins Bett


----------



## bauser (30. November 2003)

@guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude

was los ?? von wem und was sprichst du eigentlich ???
gestern waren wir " 8 " leute ohne jegliche vor-ab-info-panik-mache !!
hier aus dem forum wollten/konnten doch heut eh nur du und eurosquirrel fahrn !!wen um himmels willen hast du denn angerufen ??
zu dem du fährst samstag nicht ,du fährst sonntag nicht weil du zu viel gesoffen hast und mit deinem STEPPENWOLF zu spät ins  bett bist !!!!!
aber hier die große welle machen   
wer hätte denn bitte schön wo absagen sollen wenn doch gar nix definitives ausgemacht war ???????
wo und bei wem hast du eigentlich abgesagt  ? 

naja angriff ist ja bekanntlich die beste verteidigung und erst recht nach einer durchzechten nacht mit anschließendem bike- verkehr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korbinator (30. November 2003)

@guuuude: Haarrisse kommen bei mir wahrscheinlich vom falschen Shampoo... Keine Ahnung woher sonst. Muss aber nicht unbedingt an der Marke liegen, oder dass das Zeug aus CAN kommt. Anyway, hilft ja nix das Jammern. Hoffentlich ist der Bock bald wieder fit.

@all: Missing a nice ride with you, um mal in der Muttersprache von Eurosquirrel zu sprechen!

Gruss und noch ´n schönen Sonntach


----------



## Eurosquirrel (30. November 2003)

Hi guys,

@korbinator
Sorry about your frame, but I am quite certain that you will receive a new warranty swingarm a.s.a.p.. Until then.

@guuuuude
If Germany is that great, why in the world do you even consider a new residence and life outside of it  I give you a call regarding the other procedure. Take good care, and do you know, what's going on regarding the "Lago di Garda" trip.

@bauser
I am looking forward to see you Tuesday.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (30. November 2003)

Hoffen wir, dass der Korbinator so schnell wie möglich wieder ein funktionierendes Radl hat und ne Tour mit fahren kann...! 


@ Eurosquirrel:

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Bist du schonmal andere Rahmen als RM gefahren, oder fährst du von Anfang an RM?

Und: Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Schienbein-Protectoren zu verkaufen? Falls nich, was hälst du hiervon? http://www.bikeparts-online.de/Protektoren/protektoren_speedstuff.htm
Die für 27 Euro. Soll ich die nehmen?

Und noch was: Kannst du mir eine FR/DH Hose empfehlen, die nicht gerade über 100 Euro kostet? Sollte robust sein, aber kein Protectoren-Panzer-Unbeweglich-Dingens sein! 
Was gibts da so zu empfehlen? Kenne mich damit noch nicht aus. Hab mich umgeschaut, aber ich will nicht online bestellen. Sowas muss man schon probieren...


Ich bedanke mich im Voraus...!  



Greets, WM !!!


----------



## bauser (1. Dezember 2003)

@Big Mama KW

für jegliche kaufberatung wende dich doch bitte direkt per pm bei der betreffenden person oder wie wär es mit 

                            " MTB - Test & Bewertungen "


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Dezember 2003)

So kriegt ihr auch mit, was er zu sagen hat. Könnte euch ja auch interessieren!   

Aber gut, nächstes mal über PM!


----------



## bsE187 (1. Dezember 2003)

@ all 
Mahlzeit ihr Leutz,
nach letztem Samstag hab ich mich nu auch im Forum angemeldet und auch schon die Bilder begafft. Echt cool. Leider waren wir ja nur so kurz dabei aber next time with my own bike wirds bestimmt länger und lusdischer.. 

@Metalwarrior: fette pix

@euroeichorn: here i am, lets rock!

@soulfly: rufst du meine arbeit!

@dr. velo: gude besserung - meld you!

c ya'll
bsE187


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Dezember 2003)

Aaahhhh, du bist bestimmt der mit der Mütze, oder? 
Dunkles Hardtail mit gelben Bremsen, gelle? (war nich deins?)


----------



## bauser (1. Dezember 2003)

@bsE187
Herzlich Wilkommen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


@bmkw
kauf lieber meinen dämpfer anstatt den ganzen anderen ......ß !!  

@soulfly
haut es schon hin mit deinem DSL ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich weis nicht...
Ich brauche den anderen S...... dringender! Mein Dämpfer funzt gut und wer weis schon, was du mit deinem Pro alles angestellt hast!  Jeden Morgen dropst du von deiner Garage voll ins Flat und das tut dem armen Dämpfer gar nicht gut! 
Was willst du eigentlich dafür? 5 Teuronen könnte ich dafür vielleicht aufbringen...  



Wenn jemand meinen Subwoofer kaufen würde, könnte ich deinen Dämpfer ja nehmen! LEUTE, WER BRAUCHT EINEN???


----------



## bsE187 (1. Dezember 2003)

@bauser: vielen dank für das welcome - geht dein dsl? sollte ja heute losgehn..   

@meltalwarrior: jawoll - jung mit mütze. das bike gehört soulfly - meins steht momentan auch bei soulfly. hatte es am samstag ausm kofferaum geholt und mich über meine ölspritzende magura hr bremse gefreut.. 

rock on
bsE187


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Dezember 2003)

TzTzTz, immer diese Magura Bremsen...


----------



## Eurosquirrel (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@MW
My first ever Front suspension bike was a Rocky in 1993, and since then I didn't find a bike that fits me better and I feel more comfortable on. However, working in the business I ha the opportunity to test and ride a lot of other bikes, some good, some not so good, but it all depends on your personal preferences. 

For example, I rode a Santa Cruz Heckler - not my kind, but the Bullit was quite nice. Specialized - one of the first Big Hit bikes, not bad, S-Works Fullys - not my world. ProFlex- don't get me started. Trek - nothing I liked. Cove Stiffee - beautiful Freeride Hardtail - cool bike. Fat Chance Bro Eddy - steel is real, very nice ride. Cannondale - nothing that fit me, but tey do have great road bikes. Turner Burner - hell of a bike, just a bitch to get one.
Merlin Ti - smooth ride. But after all, I stick with Rocky, beautiful craftsmannship and just a pleasure to ride.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (1. Dezember 2003)

so hab mein dslding amlaufen.hell_yeah!


@bse187:maguraschaluch is dran fehlt nur noch füllung.

@ all: wünsch euch viel spass morgen


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Dezember 2003)

Oha, da hast du aber schon ein paar ganz nette Räder getestet! 

Klar muss jeder rausfinden, welches sein Bike ist. Das ist nicht unbedingt leicht und dauert auch (gerade wenn man, wie ich, noch ziemlich am Anfang seiner "MTB-Karriere" steht) recht lang.
Ich hab mal einen alten Corratec Freerider mit über 160 mm Federweg vorn und hinten getestet. Mein Gott, war das ein schlechtes Fahrgefühl auf der Schaukel! Echt schlimm! 

Na ja, so isses eben...


@ Soulfly: Du kommen nicht mit morgen???   
(Schließe ich aus deinem letzten Posting...!)



Es grüßt der Kerl mit dem Blei-Bike !!!


----------



## bauser (1. Dezember 2003)

so und auch ich gehör jetzt zu den DSLern !!!!!!   

@soulfly
mach doch morgen blau  11.30 parkplatz wie üblich 

@bmkw
subwoofer ?????????? ??????? wo schraubt man den am bike hin ?????

@eurosquirrel
also morgen 11.30 zu einem " werktagsritt " !!!!!!! 

Wer kommt denn jetzt morgen eigentlich alles mit ??????


----------



## guuuude (1. Dezember 2003)

> If Germany is that great, why in the world do you even consider a new residence and life outside of it I give you a call regarding the other procedure.



Naja das hat nunmal nix mit dem Genialen Konstrukteuren zu tun!!! Ausserdem warum lebst du ned in canada????? 

Völlig überbewertetes Canada Alteisen!!!!!

Ich blib def. bei meiner Aussage das soetwas nicht passieren darf!!!!

Wenn der Rotwilderer mit dem Bike gefahren wäre ok aber ned bei so nem rumgeschwuchtel (ist ned persönlich gemeint Korbi)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Für das Geld bekomme ich Made in Germany und unterstütze unsere Wirtschaft und den Aufschwung. Und es bleibt sogar noch was an geld über was ich in Rotwein investíeren kann:kotz: :kotz: 

Ist ja nix gegen Dich Eurosq. halt aber meine Meinnung zu demThema.


----------



## Korbinator (1. Dezember 2003)

Pah, Rumgeschwuchtel! Hättest Du gerne, Du süsses kleines Miststück.   Du Hetero-Sau... Sag das mal meiner Verlobten...

Im Ernst: wenn sich bewahrheitet, dass der Hinterbau von so softer Fahrerei schon über den Jordan geht, dann ist das echt schwach. Aber Bikeaction sitzt ja hier in der Nähe, da gehe ich von fixem Support aus und hoffe auf baldige Genesung meines Bocks. Danke schonmal an Alle für´s Daumendrücken!


----------



## guuuude (1. Dezember 2003)

@KorbiSchnuckelsche  
Es soll aber auch leute geben die in ner Hetero beziehung leben und nebebnbei gleichgeschlechtlich fremdpoppen! Naja egal intressant find ich dein neues Avatar   

Ich mein musst dich ja nicht gleich Schämen nen Canada Stahl für VIELE VIELE teuros Kaputtgeschwuchtelt zu haben 

Ernst

Ich drück dir die Daumen das du bald wieder auf nem Bike sitzen kannst!!!!!

best regards
guuuude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (1. Dezember 2003)

@guuude

und kater überstanden ???????????
hast du deine magura louise immer noch nicht verkauft ??? wie ich seh zerlegst du gerade dein komplettes bike oder wie ??


----------



## guuuude (1. Dezember 2003)

@Bauser
yep jetzt kommt der ganze CC Rotz runter!!!!!
Ich bring mein Radl jetzt an die 130kg max Gewicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Deutsche Edelschmiede 130 Kg Canada Alteisen max 85kg   Bei vergleichbarem Geldeinsatz und einsatzzweck!!!


----------



## bauser (1. Dezember 2003)

Ein Hoch auf die deutsche bike - schmiede - kunst  !!!!!!!   

@guuuude 
un halt jetz bloß die schnuffel über deine meinung zu votec   

wie is die hayes ???????????????


----------



## guuuude (1. Dezember 2003)

Hey Bauser nix gegen Votec. Immer noch besser nen schlechtes Votec als nen gutes c..a....n..a...d. 

Im Ernst besser die hiesige Wirtschaft unterstützen als irgendwelcher anderen  

Mhhh naja so richtig gefahren bin ich noch ned und der Druckpunkt ist noch ned so richtig bissig, ist noch nen Zentimeter   

Mit anderen Worten ...................... Die Hayes ist BISSIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bauser (1. Dezember 2003)

@guuuude

glaub du hast da nen schreibfehler im ersten satz !!!!
so muß es heißen :

.......... Immer noch besser nen " echtes "  Votec als nen .............

   

na dann werd ich mir wohl auch ne hayes holen ! wollt dir eigentlich deine mag abkaufen


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bauser _
> *
> 
> @bmkw
> ...






Aalsooo, ich hab ein fettes, fast unbenutztes Subwoofer Chassis und ein Aktiv-Modul hier rumfliegen. Das Ding ist für Heimkino oder Hip-Hop hammermäßig geil! (Für mich als HiFi-Purist und Metal-Fan leider nicht geeignet - Fehlkauf!)
Falls jemand sowas braucht, bitte melden!!! 


Kommt morgen noch wer, außer bauser, Eurosquirrel und meiner Wenigkeit?



Greets, WM !!!


----------



## guuuude (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich habs ja auch noch nicht richtig probiert den kram zu verkaufen! ielleicht behalte ich den Krempel auch wenn keiner nen vernünftigen Preis bezahlen will!!!

Hab mir mal Bilder von dem M8 Votec angeschaut ned schlecht und auch lieber das als nen...................... Weiß ja jeder bescheid!!!!


----------



## condaz (2. Dezember 2003)

.und wie war 's heut Mädels ???????????????

den Bildern nach zu urteilen super oder ??   

Fahrt ihr noch mal diese Woche ???


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. Dezember 2003)

...war's heute super! Einfach genial! Müssen wir echt nochmal machen! Ich hoffe, dass wir dann vielleicht ein paar mehr Leute sind. Würde bestimmt noch mehr Fun machen!  

Ach ja, ein Termin steht noch nicht fest, aber wir wollten diese Woche eigentlich schon nochmal fahren...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (2. Dezember 2003)

Hier können sie bestaunt werden!   
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=15609


----------



## Eurosquirrel (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@MW
Great shots, dude. Let's see if we can do it again this week. I am game, and perhaps

@bauser
will have time to come down to the Odenwald. Cool shots, man. And I do hope, that you want have any trouble regarding the considered purchase of a RM7 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (3. Dezember 2003)

und hat der sprung am krankenhaus geklapt? *neugier*

machen wir mal was für samstag fest.....

11uhr treffpunkt/parkplatz waldsee?


----------



## Eurosquirrel (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@Soulfly
I don't know about Saturday yet, but let's wait and see who else out there would like to join us. I do know that Bauser want be availble. 

Regarding the jump. Well, I did came down on it, i.e. jumped over the first part, but in the current condition you do not get enough elevation to master the gap because of the condition in the take-off area. Well, next time I will bring a piece of lumber, so we can enjoy some more of the other possibilities around the area.

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (3. Dezember 2003)

@eurosquirrel + bmkw
war wieder mal ein genialer mittag gestern mit viel , viel FUN!!!


@soulfly + all
ausgerechnet diesen samstag kommt  besuch !!!
hab gestern schon eurosquirrel und mw bescheid gesagt das es wohl diesen samstag nix wird !!!!
abhauen geht nicht da dies  zuhause den 3. weltkrieg auslösen würde !!
ich geh biken und meine freundin sitzt allein zu hause mit ihren eltern     

ALSO diesen samstag definitiv " ohne " bauser !!!!!!!!!!

sorry !!

beim nächsten  termin bin ich selbstverständlich wieder dabei!! 

denk aber das von den anderen schon jemand fahren will .

gruß bauser


----------



## condaz (4. Dezember 2003)

@ all
fahr gegen 15.00 rüber ans Langener Krankenhaus kommt jemand mit ????????????

Werd heut abend ( falls ich nicht gleich dort bleiben muß  ) berichten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß condaz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (4. Dezember 2003)

Heute gehts bei mir nicht. Sonst wär ich gerne mitgefahren...


Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus? Kann da jemand???




Gruß, MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (4. Dezember 2003)

bin zu 99% samstag und sonntag unterwgs zwischen BMX-bahn,sehring und langen...

schick(t) einfach PM wegen treffen!!!!!!!!!!!






p.s.


----------



## Eurosquirrel (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@soulfly 
I would propose that we meet Sunday 12.oo at the parking lot of the Langener Badesee.

Are you gonna join?

@condaz
Sorry I couldn't join you today, but I received a new swingarm for my 2XS, but it will be ready for this weekend, i.e. Sunday's ride. How was it at the hospital, everything you expected?
See you hopefully on Sunday

@MW
See you on Sunday.

@bauser
I hope you will get rid of your parents in law in time to make it to Sunday's ride.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Korbinator (4. Dezember 2003)

Tach Leutz, bin wieder im Rennen!

Mein Rahmen war nicht defekt - es waren die Lager des Hinterbaus. Nach dem Austausch ist jetzt Alles wieder smooth gefedert. Muss jetzt nurnoch die Laufräder tauschen und den Bremsadapter für die 20er Scheibe montieren, dann bin ich wieder bereit für Schandtaten...

Sonntag würde ich vorziehen im Taunus zu biken wenn jemand Böcke hat. Muss aber nicht sein, wenn wieder ´ne nette Gang am Waldsee zusammen kommt, muss ich mal schauen, wie ich´s regele. Aber der Taunus hat mich jetzt 3 Wochen nicht gesehen, da zieht´s mich schon wieder hin.

@guuuude: was macht Deine Schrauberei - fertig?

@Eurosquirrel: your kindly supporting words helped me to stay calm ´til now without throwing my rm away. Now i´m looking forward  to join you guys a.s.a.p.!


Grüsse und bis zum WE vielleicht!


----------



## guuuude (5. Dezember 2003)

@Korbinator 

Also wenn ich fahr dann mit Nicolai or Hell an der Ronneburg.
Allerdings steht das noch nicht fest.

Zu deinem Rad;
na da haben die Jungs ja noch mal Glück gehabt das es "nur" die Lager waren.
Achja mit der Schrauberei ists noch ned so weit her, fehlt noch der Lenker und die Laufräder. Ich komm nur im moment ned zu Hibike;-((((

Also falls wir uns ned sehen viel Spass am Wo.


----------



## Skkain (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich komme dann mit mw zum treffpunkt......!!!

Greets Skkain


----------



## bauser (5. Dezember 2003)

@all
meine wenigkeit wird zu 97,7777 % auch am sonntag dabei sein 

@korbinator
wie kannst du es wagen guuuude so einfach den grundstein seiner lieblings-beschäftigung zu nehmen und einfach sagen es war nicht der rahmen   
für mich ist sonntag taunus definitiv nix da es sichfür mich relativ kurzfristig entscheidet ob ich fahren kann oder nicht !!
denk aber mal ne sichere waldsee-tour is immer noch besser als ne unsichere taunus oder ??

@soulfly 
über den daumen sind es doch jetzt schon 7-8 leute !! solltest vieleicht doch so ein last - minute- ....dingens einrichten sonst wissen sonntag wieder alle das sie fahrn wollen aber keiner weiß so richtig wo


----------



## soulfly (5. Dezember 2003)

ich hab mal so ein ding eingestellt:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/fgdetail.php?treffID=1113


am samstag geht dasselbe.....aber erst ab ca. 12uhr

(einfach PM od. phone fragen)


gruß

soulfly


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. Dezember 2003)

"Technisch: schwer"   Muahaharrr!    
Nicht für unsere ultra-begabte Gruppe!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. Dezember 2003)

...mit Spezi los? Gibts die noch?  


Was anderes: Wollen wir nicht mal am Sonntag (morgen) den Trail bei Mörfelden und den bei Walldorf fahren?
Ich finde die sogar besser, als den um die Sehring. Hat man mehr das typische "Trail-Feeling" drauf!

Wie siehts mim Krankenhaus aus? Von Sehring isses ned weit bis da hin. Machma auch morgen, oder?



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (6. Dezember 2003)

laß uns das mal morgen entscheiden !!!!!!!!!!
hab condaz heut getroffen der kommt wahrscheinlich auch !!!!

@all

WAS LOS IS EUCH ZU KALT MORGEN ODER WAS ?????????????


----------



## soulfly (6. Dezember 2003)

bin heute etwas unfreiwillig abgestiegen.und hab mir beim "landen" den rechten arm in die rippen gerammt  
mal gucken wie es wird.
meld mich aufjedenfall morgen.

gruß
S
 F


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. Dezember 2003)

Hier, lest da mal die Kommentare!!! http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=17202&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Dr.Velo (6. Dezember 2003)

Gude leutz,

 Was für ein Idiot dieser ......   !!!!  Aba darauf soll man nix geben !!!!




                     Mfg. DR.VeLo


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. Dezember 2003)

So sehe ich das auch! Soll er halt labern, der alte Dummschwätzer!


----------



## bauser (7. Dezember 2003)

Na sagen wir mal so ,
war ne etwas kleinere sache heut !!!!!

@soulfly 
na dann wünsch ich dir  gute besserung und das du so bald als möglich wieder dabei bist !!!!!!

@korbinator 
was los??
bist du heut gar nicht gefahren ???????????

@eurosquirrel
also schaun wir mal das wir das diese woche mal gebacken kriegen mit frankenstein oder taunus !!!


----------



## Korbinator (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leutz,

@bauser: ich wollte heute schon mit Nicolai or Hell und Konsorten im Taunus was machen, habe aber meine Bremse nicht rechtzeitig fertig bekommen zum Mitfahren. Bin daher nach müssiger Einstellerei eine Einfahrrunde zur Saalburg gefahren.

Nächste Woche bin ich als Ski-Rookie in den Alpen unterwegs, bin aber dann vom 16.-28.12. permanent da und HABE URLAUB!!!


----------



## bauser (7. Dezember 2003)

@korbinator
na dann müssen wir aber schauen das wir in der zeit wieder mal was auf die beine stellen !!!  
weißt du was von guuuude was ist mit dem los ???? war der heut im taunus dabei ????

@ guuuuuuuuuuuuude

lebst du noch ?????????????


----------



## Korbinator (7. Dezember 2003)

Hm, hoffentlich hat er sich bei seiner Schreinerei nix getan...

Dass wir dann bis Weihnachten was hinkriegen müssen ist ja wohl das Mindeste! Woher nehmt Ihr Alle eigentlich immer die Zeit wochentags was zu machen?

SCHAFFT IHR NIX IHR FAULENZER????

Spass beiseite, was macht Ihr eigentlich beruflich?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi everybody,

@all that joined us today
Nice ride, good time, let's do it again.

@bauser
Good luck with your parts on Tuesday, and we will see if we even can get both rides in.

@MW
Sorry about the narrow wall ride, but next time I will do it while the camera is running 

@The Taunus crowd
So, guys, where and how was your ride today?

@korbinator
I am glad, that the Rocky is running again - don't be shine, you should be proud to ride one - and I am looking forward to see you on the trails in the near future.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Dezember 2003)

@ Eurosquirrel: Ach, das macht nix. Wir kriegen das noch mal vor die Kamara!  Erstmal dein Schaltauge heil machen!   

@ bauser & Eurosquirrel: Der Skkain und ich sind am überlegen, wie wir das machen in Zukunft. Wir haben noch voll die miese Kondi und das ist für uns shit, aber auch für euch und die anderen. Wir tuckern da rum und ihr könnt entweder warten (das ist für euch Schnellere beknackt) oder ihr fahrt so, wie es für euch normal ist (dann sind wir alleine hinten dran und das macht keinen Bock)! Aber so wie gestern kanns nicht bleiben!
Da ist keinem geholfen, stimmts!?!
Und sooo geil find ich es nicht um den Langener Waldsee zu fahren. Der Trail ist doch Mist! Wir müssen unbedingt im Taunus und Odenwald fahren! Problem: unsere Kondi!   
Hoch shutteln und dann runter fahren wäre am Besten!
Kondi aufbauen können wir echt nicht, indem wir krampfhaft probieren, mit der Gruppe mitzuhalten. Das müssen wir alleine machen, in den gebieten, in denen wir immer gefahren sind.


So, das wollte ich nur mitteilen!
Hoffe wir können das so regeln, dass wir zwei noch mitfahren können (vielleicht echt mal wo hochkutschieren lassen und dann Trails runter fahren!), ohne uns zu quälen. Es soll ja schließlich jedem Spaß machen!   


Frostige Grüße, MW !!! (Is sau kalt geworden - da fahr ich eh ned! )


----------



## Eurosquirrel (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi there.

@MW
Point well taken, perhaps we should meet in the Odenwald oder around Darmstadt. However, here you do have to earn your downhills in an even more streneous way, i.e. it isn't a solution for the short term future. Nevertheless, we should ride together, whenever we have an opportunity to, meanwhile you guys can work on your conditioning. I do put together a loop around my current residence which could accomondate you, but how will you get here. Perhaps with Bauser? We have to find out. Also there is still the option of a designated urban ride including the school and the hospital which will be skill training only. Let me know, if we should organize a session like this in the near future.

@soulfly
I wish you a speedy recovery.


Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Dezember 2003)

Ja, das isses eben. Mit dem Fahren im Taunus und Odenwald, meine ich. Das wird noch schwieriger für uns. Also machen wir das erst, wenn wir mehr Kondi haben...

Schule und Krankenhaus ist schonmal gut. Das können wir ja sicher nochmal in nächster Zeit machen, wenns nicht zu kalt ist.

Ich glaube, ich kenne aber noch bessere Locations für Technik-Training / Street. Kommt man auch recht schnell hin. Werde die mal wieder suchen und dann bescheid sagen.


Bis dahin, machs gut und Greeeets von Skkain und mir !!!


PS.: Gibts irgendwo Bilder von den Trails bei dir in der Umgebung?
Oder Kannst du vielleicht mal welche machen?


----------



## Eurosquirrel (8. Dezember 2003)

@MW
Okay, I will be waiting for you to contact me when you find the right spots for a nice session. Unfortunately I don't have any pics of our local trails, but I will try to get you some in the near future, and when I am finally done with some "trail maintenance", i.e. end of January 2004. Have fun with your conditioning, and hey, if it's too cold you have to move a little bit more

@spezi
By the way, mysterious lady, when will you be joining us again


----------



## guuuude (8. Dezember 2003)

Schnick Schnack Unkraut vergeht ned!!!!

Es gibt halt auch leute die Arbeiten müssen, ned so wie Ihr faules Pack elendes 

fahren wird vor Malaysia langsam immer unwahrscheinlicher!! Ausserdem sind die Drecks felgen immer noch ned da ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (8. Dezember 2003)

MALAYSIA??? Babbsack, musst Du das jetzt erwähnen! Bei diesen traumhaft kuscheligen Temperaturen bei uns zur Zeit bin ich da garnicht neidisch...


Eins steht für mich aber schon jetzt zum Ende diesen Jahres fest:
nächstes Jahr gibt´s wohl kaum noch einen, der alleine biken muss von uns. Für jeden Geschmack findet man hier etliche nette Leutz, da finden teils selbst unterschiedlichste Bike-Stilrichtungen zusammen.

<Sentimental-Mode ein>: 

Danke Mädels und Jungs für die Touren dieses Jahr, nächstes Jahr lassen wir´s noch öfter krachen! Und immer schön tolerant bleiben, jede Biker-Gattung hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung, das haben wir ja oft genug bewiesen dieses Jahr! 

<Sentimental-Mode aus>

Ich fahre jedenfalls auch im Winter öfters, solange es nicht weit unter Null ist und nicht glatt geht´s ja meist.

Grüsse


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Dezember 2003)

Haha, danke Eurosquirrel! Ich werde sicher SEHR VIEL Spaß mit dem conditioning haben!   

Und ich frage auch noch mal: Wo ist denn Spezi hin? Schon im Winterurlaub wahrscheinlich!  Biken irgendwo im Warmen! 

Na dann...


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (9. Dezember 2003)

wegen Sonntag ! ich hoffe es hat trotzdem ales geklappt und ihr habt alle "zueinander gefunden".

bin immer noch "ausser betrieb"

mal sehen wie lange noch


gruß
S
 F


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. Dezember 2003)

ALLES GUTE, SOULFLY !!!


----------



## bauser (9. Dezember 2003)

@soulfly
das kommt davon wenn man heimlich und alleine üben will !!!!
trotzdem gute besserung , laß mich wissen wenn du wieder einsatzbereit bist !  

@mw
das mit deiner / eurer kondi. kriegen wir schon hin  ihr müßt halt am ball bleiben und nicht zurückstecken bloß weil ihr meint das ihr das kondi. - mäßig eh nicht schafft !! also ich mein beim nächsten mal wieder mit fahren !! 
und irgend wann werdet ihr dann euren klaren alters-vorteil gegen uns alten säcke  ausspielen können  

@eurosquirrel
meld mich bei dir so bald ich start- klar bin !!!!!

@guuuuuuuude
na dann wünsch ich dir mal recht viel spaß in "malaysia" du fahnenflüchtiger lump  und komm gesund wieder zurück !!!
mach auch immer schön ne regenkappe auf dein dingens   

@korbinator
also dann bis irgend wann nach diesem wochenende


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. Dezember 2003)

@ Na ja, es ist ja nicht so, dass wir nicht gerne mitfahren. Aber es ist schon etwas doof, wenn wir da so abgeschlagen sind! 
Mmhhh, wir werden auf jeden Fall zu zweit und auch mal alleine trainieren. Das ist jetzt das A und O! Ok, wir kommen auch mit euch, aber nur, wenn ihr ned so abdampft, ihr alten Säcke! 

So, jetzt futter ich erstmal ordentlich was! Nicht dass ich zu sportlich werde!  Haha!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (9. Dezember 2003)

langt es nicht das dein bike von woche zu woche immer schwerer und fetter wird ?!?!?!? 
mit dem ganzen klump was du ständig aufs neue dran schraubst !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@MW
All things considered you could be our son, regarding our age that is, our meaning Bauser and I, but nevertheless you should join us at every opportunity given. I always - and still - love to ride with everybody that rides better than I do. And believe me, there are so many. Every single time I learn something new, get new inspiration, and just become a better rider, So ride whenever you have an opportunity to.

@Bauser
So, are your parts hear yet? If Yes, when will the bike - and you for that matter - be ready for action again. I am planning on taking advantage of the great weather tomorrow after 11.30 a.m.. Wanna join? Thursday will be great too, because from Fraiday on I will be spending the whole weekend abroad, spreading the word of Rocky Mountain, in my opinion the best bikes out there 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. Dezember 2003)

Die perfekte Trainings-Maschine!   

Is doch Wurscht. Am Gewicht liegt das nicht. Wenn ich wieder fit bin, macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich 10 oder 18 Kilo bewege!  

Das wird schon!


Ach ja: Können wir uns nichtmal in nächster Zeit treffen? Könntest mal nach meinen Speichen sehen.  Und dann fahren wir mal den neuen Trail und ich zeig dir die Stelle, wo es früher (Betonung leider auf FRÜHER ) mal die Northshore-Strecke gab!
(Jetzt nur noch kleine Jumps aufm Abendteuerspielplatz...)
Sach bescheid!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (9. Dezember 2003)

@Bauser
Erstens ist Sex total überbewertet 
Und zweitens bin ich ned so hässlich das ich dafür bezahlen muss!

Und zu guter letzt ist das ja erstmal nen Arbeitsurlaub.

Und mehr schreib ich jetzt ned denn des geht ja ned jeden was an ;-))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (10. Dezember 2003)

@guuuuuude
von bezahlen war nie die rede mein guter , weiß gar net wie du darauf kommst  !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Dezember 2003)

...für unseren lieben Eurosquirrel? 

http://shop1.afrobike.de/product_info.php?products_id=104&osCsid=8c8f95714169b1a8db167a48782bdbd8


----------



## spezi 26 (10. Dezember 2003)

Viele herzliche Grüße aus Rhodos sendet euch spezi 26 !!!!!!!!!!! 


               

Hoffe bei euch ist es nicht zu kalt   bei uns hier ist es zwar leicht bewölkt aber immerhin 19° !!!!

Wünsch allen ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Dezember 2003)

Wünsche ich auch!

(Mist, schon wieder jemand im Warmen!        )


----------



## Eurosquirrel (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@MW
Nice idea, but it doesn't have any balls, sorry, but that is a whole different story.

@Spezi
Thanks for your season greetings. I wish you just the same. Enjoy the sun 

@bauser
Please check my pm regarding tomorrow's ride. I was riding today my home loop on the RM7, great weather, nice ride.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Dezember 2003)

Na ja, im Dictionary steht unter squirrel halt Eichhörnchen, Eichkatze (zool.) und Grauwerk, Feh (fur)! Und da hab ich natürlich gleich an deinen nick gedacht, als ich diese krasse Hupe gesehen hab!   

Aber für was steht denn nun Eurosquirrel? Großes Geheimnis?


----------



## bauser (11. Dezember 2003)

ja ich glaubs ja ned !!!!!

verschwinden jetzt alle ins warme oder was ??? wo nehmt ihr alle die kohle her ?

na dann wünsch ich dir mal ebenfalls ein wunderschönes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr spezi 26 !!!

ps.: ....und verbrenn dir deinen poppes net in der sonne


----------



## condaz (11. Dezember 2003)

Auch von meiner Seite ein schönes Fst und guten Rutsch wünscht Condaz !!   

Fährt morgen jemand ????????????????????????????


----------



## adaso (11. Dezember 2003)

Von mir ebenfalls .......................................................!!!!!   

Bin morgen vieleicht dabei !! Wann ? Wo ? Wie ? Wer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adaso (11. Dezember 2003)

Soviel ich weiß will bauser morgen von Oberursel aus in den Taunus starten !?!?!? 

Vieleicht meldet er sich ja heut nochmal dann können wir näheres aus machen !!

Oder ist dir das " to much " für einen Freitag CONDAZ ? 

Bauser kennt sich da oben noch nicht so gut aus denk ich mal , wäre besser wenn jemand bei ihm ist , nicht das der uns verloren geht   ( ohje das gibt einen Anschiss )


----------



## bauser (11. Dezember 2003)

@ adaso 

        

werd das morgen vom wetter abhängig machen !! 
müßte man sich kurzfristig in verbindung setzen und näheres aus machen !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. Dezember 2003)

Wetter soll ab heute abend ziemlich mies werden...


----------



## bauser (11. Dezember 2003)

guckst du hier !!!!

soooo schlecht ist das nun auch wieder nicht , aber du fährst ja eh erst ab +15° !!

http://wetter.rtl.de/static/deutsch...ag=morgen&stationsname=Neu-Isenburg&suchname=


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. Dezember 2003)

Nö n nö nö n nöööö! Ich fahre auch noch bei + 14 Grad! 

Also im TV ham se ab heute abend Schiet-Wetter angesacht.
Mehr kann ich ned sagen...!


----------



## bauser (12. Dezember 2003)

......an alle die mit fahren !!!!!!!  
10.30 Oberursel /Parkpl. Hohemark gehts los !!!!!!!!!!!! 

bitte warm anziehen und regenschutz nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condaz (12. Dezember 2003)

Okay ! ich bin dabei !!!

wird ne rutschige Sache denk ich mal , aber dann machts um so mehr Spaß  

Was ist mit adaso ????????
Kommt sonst noch jemand mit ??????????


----------



## adaso (12. Dezember 2003)

Guten morgen !!!!!!!

bin dabei kann allerdings ein bischen später werden !!!

Keine Angst hööööchtens 15 min. nicht wie das letzte mal


----------



## condaz (12. Dezember 2003)

Absolut spitzenmäßig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

War ein suuuper Freitag : 

spitzen Wetter , super Truppe ,...............!

negativ zu bemerken sei bloß :

 " 7  "  !!!!! Abflüge in die Botanik und 2 kaputte Bremsgriffe plus ein kaputtes Vorderrad  
achso bausers Dämpfer is auch mal wieder hin !


----------



## bauser (12. Dezember 2003)

Super freitag bis auf die sch... - kälte da oben nach dem uphill mußte umgehend der downhill folgen da ansonsten eine lungenentzündung sicher gewesen wäre!

ääääähm !
man sollte vieleicht in bezug auf die abflüge erwähnen das da oben bereits SCHNEE liegt 

da uns dies aber recht wenig gekümmert hat ,
hält sicht die sturz - ausbeute von 7 bei drei mann doch in grenzen oder ??


----------



## ghostlector (15. Dezember 2003)

Servus

 machen die bauarbeiter stress wenn sie einen am waldsee sehen?

mfg


----------



## bauser (15. Dezember 2003)

hi ghostlektor

absolut null stress seitens der bauarbeiter !!
die sind eh nur noch 1 - 2 wochen da , dann verschwinden die wieder !
kannst dich uns ja mal anschließen  ist im moment nur etwas ruhig hier , liegt wohl am wetter und der vor-weihnachtszeit


----------



## Eurosquirrel (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys, 
long time, no hear. I just returned from the premiere party of NWD IV in Friedrichshafen. Great event, great crowd, film somehow dissappointing, check it out at www.teuscher-bicycles.de - pics shall be posted soon. Otherwise I missed riding, this weekend, so

@the Taunus riders
Seems like you had a lot of fun and dirt rash, well, no pain - no gain. Nevertheless, which route did you guys take?

@bauser
Well, I am back and ready to ride. I propose a ride on Wednesday and Thursday. Not a lot of time this year - and for your night shift - left, so where do you propose we are going. I am open for everything.

@anybody who wants to ride Wednesday or Thursday this week,
let me know.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (15. Dezember 2003)

bin zwar immernoch bissi angeschlagen aber trotzdem werde ich am Sonntag so um 12 mal ne kleine gemütliche "mal-guken-was-geht-Tour" richtung waldsee starten.wahscheinlich sogar mit neuem dämpfer!
...



btw: gibts in der gegend um langen,M-W,N-I irgendwo ein weihnachtsmarkt wo man den ganzen spass bei ein paar glühwein und anschliessendem fusgänger-slalom ausklingen lassen könnte..??????


bis denne

Fa(h)rt Hard


soulfly


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Dezember 2003)

Klar! Der Weihnachtsmarkt in Dreieichenhain ist sehr beliebt. Alle finden ihn sehr schön. Nur ich nicht, weil ich Weihnachtsmärkte generell nicht mag! 


Hey cool, ghostlector kommt aus Erzhausen. Auch nicht weit weg. Kommt man ganz schnell von Mörfelden aus hin...! 




Vorweihnachtliche Grüße, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Kollegen! 

Bin vom Skifahren zurück und noch komplett. Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag was zu starten? Waldsee, Taunus, mir wurscht.

Gruss an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi Korbinator,

good to have you back. I am in for a Thursday ride. Taunus or Langener Waldsee? Let me know.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (16. Dezember 2003)

@korbinator + eurosquirrel

meine wenigkeit ist donnerstag auch dabei  

zum thema taunus :
runter kein problem !!!!! 
bloß wie ich von adaso gehört hab solls da oben im moment ziemlich übel aussehen !
kommt man kaum noch hoch wegen eisschicht mit schnee drauf !!!!! 

wär übel wenn ich extra mit der S-Bahn nach oberursel fahr um dann fest zu stellen das man doch nicht oder nur bedingt fahren kann !


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Dezember 2003)

bauser, hast du schon die Louise FR dran? Biste zufrieden?


----------



## bauser (16. Dezember 2003)

@KW mit BM
logo ! einfach genial das teil ! 
was los bist du donnerstag dabei ????? oder ist dir zu kalt  
komm jetzt bloß nicht mit irgendwelchen ausreden !
wird nur ne kleine "werktagsrunde" !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Dezember 2003)

KW mit BM? Wasn das?  

Donnerstag also? Mmhhh, mal in den Terminplaner lunzen...
... ahhh .. mh ja nee nee, also das passt gar nicht gut, wisst ihr!
Da fliege ich geschäftlich nach Walldorf, First Class natürlich, und habe absolut keine Zeit zum Biken! Tut mir sehr leid...

Nach dem Wochenende hätte ich dann aber massig Zeit und wenns ned zuuuu kalt is und ned rechnen oder schneeen tut, komm ich mit!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## condaz (16. Dezember 2003)

@mw
Du bist und bleibst ein hoffnungsloser Fall !!!!! 

@all 
bin vieleicht dabei , wenn ich nicht malochen muß !


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Dezember 2003)

Danke! Fühle mich sehr geehrt!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@everybody who wants to ride on Thursday
I just found out, that I di have a meeting I can't miss on Thursday morning. Considering that and the information I received from the weather channel I would like to propose a ride along the lake, perhaps spiced up with some urban elements. Meeting point at the parking lot at 13.00. See you all there

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## guuuude (16. Dezember 2003)

Bauser du bist einfach zu blöd, wieso kaufst du Dir ned die Mag oder ne Grimeca????
Die Mag ist wie nen Anker den man wirft. Und der Druckpunkt ist nen echter Knaller!!!
fahrt lieber ned in den Taunus da tut ihr euch nur weh.

Ich geh am Sonntag auf jeden Fall im Taunus Shutteln! Ohne Uphiller und CC Leutz!!!!!!!!! Muss mal die neuen Felgen Quälen bergauf machen Sie zumindest keinen Spass ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (16. Dezember 2003)

@ guuuude
welch hochtrabende worte von unserem hardcore freerider in spee   
was machst du überhauipt noch hier hab gedacht du bist schon in " m. "
die louise langt mir dicke muß ja keine 4kg - felgen zum stillstand bringen wie du  und vor allem wiegt das auf dem rad sitzende  teil 25 kg weniger als bei dir !


----------



## bauser (16. Dezember 2003)

@guuuude
kommst du donnerstag mit ??


----------



## guuuude (16. Dezember 2003)

Nix da hardcore freerider, nur hab ich keine Lust mehr auf dieses Pseudo Gemeinschafts Gefühl "Wir sind alles Biker" blablabla.

Ich werde mein Augenmerk mehr auf Bergrunnerfahren legen. Da hab ich Spass und ned bei dem Blöden Berguff Ackern.

Ohja mit meinem Bike bringe ich stolze 116 kg auf die Waage ;-)

Ich fahr jetzt wohl erstmal meinen Rahmen kaputt und werde mir wohl als nächstes nen Nicolai kaufen. so nen Helius St mhmhmhh Lecker. Aber erstmal muss dieser blöde Steppenwolf Rahmen kaputt gehen ;-)))))

naja bist halt der bauser   

nix für ungut mein guter


----------



## guuuude (16. Dezember 2003)

Eben erst gesehen.

Ne ich stecke noch voll im Stress mit der Arbeit. werde wohl erst am 24 nachmittags fertig und am 26 sitze ich im Flieger


----------



## bauser (16. Dezember 2003)

> Ich werde mein Augenmerk mehr auf Bergrunnerfahren legen. Da hab ich Spass und ned bei dem Blöden Berguff Ackern.


            

Aber im nächsten jahr geht was oder ?? meld dich bloß wenn du zurück bist ja !!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Dezember 2003)

Kauf dir doch dann, wenn das Steppenwolf putt is, ein Proceed Flapjack! Ohhh, wenn ich das kriegen könnte! Einfach GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@guuuude:
Na dann werden wir uns wohl bei den kommenden Touren nächstes Jahr eher selten sehen Herr Schreinermeister, oder?! Ich bin nämlich noch immer erst dann befriedigt, wenn ich die Kilometer, die ich bergab abfeiern will, bergauf gekloppt hab.
Intoleranter Downhiller...   
Schönen Urlaub und gute Erholung in der Wärme!

@eurosquirrel + bauser:
Waldsee geht aufgrund der rutschigen Verhältnisse hier oben o.k., bin um 13 Uhr da am Dönerstag. Frage noch den Nicolai or Hell ob er mit seinem Bruder mitkommt.

Greetz


----------



## wandprinzessin (17. Dezember 2003)

Mir wurde empfohlen, mich ma bei Euch einzuklinken. Aber ich fürchte, Ihr langweilt Euch mit mir. Oder sind Eure Sprüche härter als Euer Fahrstil? Ich fürchte, wenn ich mit Euch fahre, blamiere ich mich...  Gibt´s auch ne Frauen-Anfängergruppe, bei der ich so tun kann, als könnte ich biken?   So mit Nagellackier-Workshop und Schminktipps???  

Was anderes: wie kommts, dass Ihr tagsüber Zeit habt zum Fahren? Studenten? Schüler? Akademiker (also arbeitslos)? Bäcker? Barkeeper?


----------



## Eurosquirrel (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi there, guys and gals,

@princess
I am glad that you were following my recommendation to click into this particular thread, welcome. Regarding the comments posted above I can only tell you from experience that the troup in this thread are all just the nicest bunch with all kinds of skills which enjoy riding together and just - first and foremost - have pure good fun out there on the trails. We normally include every skill level in our ride and try to satisfy the needs of all, and may I say. it works just fine. So come and join us, and - of course - my offer regarding the technique training, which we always include in our rides, because everybody can learn from everybody, is still good. Regarding your question, I do have an extended vacation until February 1st, 2004. 

We are looking forward to hear from you, and see you in the near future.

@korbinator
I will see you tomorrow.

@bauser
Same to you.


Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Dezember 2003)

Hey, stimmt eigentlich! Viele hier haben über Tag Zeit!
Haben die Kerls halt die passenden Jobs! 
Ich bin, glaube ich, der einzige Schüler (Abendschule).
Von daher geht das...

Und: Keine Sorge wegen den unterschiedlichen Skills!
Da lernt man immer was dazu und es ist ja nicht Pflicht über irgend eine fette Treppe zu springen oder so! (gell bauser und Eurosquirrel )

Wie siehts denn Konditionsmäßig bei dir aus? (wandprinzessin ist natürlich gemeint
Da müssen sich wohl einige an meine (und die von Skkain) lahme Geschwindigkeit anpassen, bis wir ne bessere Kondi haben... 
Haha, gela, das wird schon noch! 



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (17. Dezember 2003)

@Korbi Wenn alles klappt seht ihr mich gar ned nächstes Jahr 

Ich werde vielleicht auch mal wieder Touren CC oder so nen Kram fahren aber in erster Linie will ich Spass beim Radln. Und quälen hat nix mit Spass zu tun"!

@Bauser Wir, die Taunus Brothers und meine wenigkeit werden am Sonntag Shutteln mit meinem Bully, wir sind zu viert, sorry aber wir sind voll. Das meine ich ernst!!!

Sooo schlimm ist es auf dem Feldberg nu auch wieder ned wir waren ja am sonntag da.

@Wanddame Hier bist du richtig aufgehoben. Obwohl mir deine Aussage über frankfurt ned gefällt wir sind bzw. haben

Multikriminalität

Ne frankfurt ist eigentlich schon OK 
Museumsufer 
Römer
Grüneburgpark etcetc
und zum Biken bist du halt nunmal schnell überall hin!!!


----------



## bauser (17. Dezember 2003)

@MW
was ist nun bist du morgen dabei ????????????????

@wandprinzessin
das manche unter der woche zeit haben liegt wohl an der derzeitigen urlaubs - zeit sowie in meinem fall an schichtarbeit !
über dein " können " brauchst dir wirklich keine sorgen zu machen , bei uns ist jegliche fahrstil - variante vertreten   
und wenn spezi wieder da ist könnt ihr ja in gottes namen auch nen " nagellackier- schmink - mode und strick workshop machen  

@eurosquirrel + korbi u. alle anderen die morgen kommen !
hoffe haut hin mit dem wetter ! man sieht sich dann 13.00


----------



## bauser (17. Dezember 2003)

@guuuude

alles klar dann sieht man sich ja wohl in diesem jahr net mehr !!!
wünsch dir viiiiiel spaß am sonntag und viel glück + genauso viel spaß in M........ !!


----------



## guuuude (17. Dezember 2003)

@MW
Babbel kein scheiß von wegen Rahmen! Hier ist er 


The one and only Nicolai Helius St
Deutsche Radlbaukunst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ned so nen Kanada Alteisen


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Dezember 2003)

Na ja, es lohnt sich nicht wirklich, wenn man um 13 Uhr anfängt, denn es wird früh dunkel und bei dem muffigen Wetter isses eh schon dunkel genug. Da steht man immer so unter Druck.
Ich fahre ja viel lieber, wenns richtig warm ist im Sommer!
Bei der Kälte ist meine Luftversorgung nicht optimal. Das is ne Wissenschaft für sich, Werner. 
Da lass man lieber den Meister ran...   


Morgen muss ich auch unbedingt noch weihnachtliche Besorgungen tätigen...



Also dann, viel Spaß allen! 

Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (17. Dezember 2003)

@guuuude
für das geld bekommste auch nen fusion whiplash ! 
dort steht der name wenigstens richtig rum drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich babbel ka scheiß!     
          
       


Das Proceed is tausendmal geiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die haben erst bei Nicolai schweißen lassen, das wr ihnen aber dann ned gut genug und so werden Proceed Rahmen jetzt in da USA gemacht! Und Das Flapjack is DER ABSOLUTE MEGA HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das sag ich dir!!!!!!!!     

Hau rein und schönen Urlaub in Malaysia!  (Wo gehtsn da genau hin?) Ach, musst ja erst noch schaffe bis zu Umkibbe! hehe


----------



## bauser (18. Dezember 2003)

boah !!!

MW da bekomm ich ja  angst um mein augenlicht !!
hast du etwa wieder deine gute - nacht - tabs eingeworfen ??
du weißt doch ! du sollst den sch.. , lassen !
tut dir nicht gut und schadet der kondition !


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Dezember 2003)

Tja, du hast sogar Recht. Zur Zeit nehme ich wieder etwas mehr Tabletten. Aber nur Vitamin- und Mineralpreparate! (die üblichen Medikamente natürlich auch noch - sind aber ned viele und auch harmlos!)!    

Sorry auch für die Blendung deiner armen Sehorgane!


----------



## guuuude (18. Dezember 2003)

den Amis nicht gut genug was Nicolai schweist???   

Geben die auch 5 Jahre Garantie????????????

Maa im Ernst du solltest lieber wieder deine Drogen nehmen, so!!! wird das nämlich nix mehr mit Dir!!!!!!!!

Und ausserdem muss nen Bike auch nen Geilen Namen haben wie z.b

Steppenwolf
Nicolai
Wildsau
Coiler etc.

Aber Proceed Flapjack ist ja wohl mal gar nix. Das hört sich genauso an wie Rocky Mountain


----------



## Eurosquirrel (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@guuude
Hi, Tanjey, I wish you the best of luck for your Malaysia adventure and that everything will work out the way you want. I would like to join you guys for the shuttle ride on Sunday, but you mentioned in an earlier posting, that you were already full. Is that true? If yes, too bad. But I do hope, that we can organize some more runs in the near future, and are the Lago di Garda plans on ice now? Please keep me posted. Another question would be, if you could be of any assistance with your carpenter skills in 2004 for the trail work and maintenance. It would be great to use your expertise and equipment there. However, I do have one more thing on my mind. You guessed it, it is regarding your comments about bikes "Built in Canada". It is okay to post an opinion, but an oponion, and I am certain we all agree on that, shall be based on personal experience. I can't recall that you rode or owned a bike from Canada yet. However, I would offer you to take one for a ride of your choice. Don't get me wrong, it's okay to endorse a product based on your own experience, but we should all stay away from slacking other products, companies, etc.... That being sad I would also inquire, if you would have an opportunity to meet me regarding the protectors, because somebody needs them - it's a christmas gift - thanks.

So, my friend, I wish you a merry Christmas and I am looking forward to ride the "Rinne" with you, where we can shuttle all day and try out your new freeride setup.

Merry Christmas

p.s. What happened to the girl you mentioned??????


@all the others out there
I am planning on organizing a street/urban session in the near future. Who would like to join?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Dezember 2003)

guuuude siehst du das hier    ???   
Nee, Spaß, hol du dir irgendwann dein "deutsches Qualitäts Fahrrad" von Kalle und werd damit glücklich! 

Ich werd zusehen, dass ich endlich mal nen Flapjack testen kann ... irgendwo!   


Zu der Garantie: Mein Taiwan/Germany-Billisch-Cube-Rahmen hat auch 5 Jahre Garantie! Bäh!!! 
Da guckst du, hä?   


@ Eurosquirrel:

Wo du da gerade was von Protectoren sagts, fällt mir was wichtiges ein: 

Ich war letztens bei Hibike in Kronberg und hab ne Hose gekauft.
Protectoren auch gleich mal anprobiert, aber damit könnte ich nie fahren! Ahhh, das war ja ekelhaft mit diesem Knieschutz noch zum Shienbeinschutz dazu! Die haben mir gesagt, dass Protectoren ohne Knieschutz ziemlich sinnlos wären und es fast nur welche mit Knieschutz gibt. Stimmt das?
Deine Roach haben doch auch keinen Knieschutz, oder habe ich das falsch gesehen?
Welche Schienbeinprotectoren könnte ich denn noch nehmen?
(Nicht so teuer wie die Roach, wenns geht! )

Danke schonmal...



Pre-Chistmas-Greets, MW !!!


----------



## wandprinzessin (18. Dezember 2003)

> @wandprinzessin
> über dein " können " brauchst dir wirklich keine sorgen zu machen , bei uns ist jegliche fahrstil - variante vertreten
> und wenn spezi wieder da ist könnt ihr ja in gottes namen auch nen " nagellackier- schmink - mode und strick workshop machen
> [/B]



Puhh, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 
@MW
Wie es mit meiner Kondition aussieht? Na ja, eher lau. In Hochform bin ich immer gegen Ende des Sommers. Außerdem bin ich ja ne Frau - die sind immer etwas schwächer als die starken Männer (ausred, laber, bla...)  

Ola, dann bis im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Caracal (18. Dezember 2003)

Falls bei einem von euch mal eine technisch einfache Tour im südlichen Frankfurter Raum ansteht (also in Richtung/ Gegend von dem See) würde ich mich auch gerne mal anschließen. Allerdings ist mein MTB im Moment nicht ganz einsatzbereit, d.h. ich müsste mit dem Quer-Rad fahren (darum das "techn. eher einfach" ).


----------



## Caracal (18. Dezember 2003)

*ups* verklickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (18. Dezember 2003)

@eurosquirrel + korbinator
war wieder mal ein spitzen nachmittag !! wenn auch durch einsetzende dunkelheit zeitlich begrenzt und somit viel zu kurz .
hat super viel spaß gemacht mit euch DANKE !!! 


@MW
beim nächsten treffen probierst du mal meine protectoren !!
die würden dir glaub ich zusagen !! 
du hosenlatztrommler   hättest heut wirklich mit - fahren können , war halb so wild !!!


@ Caracal
heut wäre so eine tour gewesen an der du dich anschließen hättest können   
aber es folgen mit sicherheit noch genügend andere , wir freuen uns über jeden neuen mit-biker     


@wandprinzessin
wünsch dir ebenfalls ein wunderschönes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr !  
und denk dran das die feiertags-mast im nächsten jahr deiner windschnittigkeit  u. bike-performance nicht gut tut


----------



## guuuude (18. Dezember 2003)

Hey Phil alles kein Problem. Das hatte ich Dir doch schonmal in einer Mail geschrieben. frotzeln gehört halt dazu!!!!!

Also 

Achso was nächstes Jahr ist kann ich erst ab dem 25.01 sagen. dann entscheidet sich ob ich bei deinen unternehmungen behilflich sein kann oder ned. Aber keine Sorge ihr werdets früh genug mitbekommen!!!!

@MW

Also l...................... ach was soll ich Dir das erklären du machst es immer das falsche    

Du verstehst das schon richtig!!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Dezember 2003)

@ wandprinzessin: Aha, da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der (oder besser die ) auch erst im Spätsommer mehr Power hat! 


@ bauser: Oohhh, das is aber lieb von dir! Darf ich doch glatt mal die NC-17 Protectors mit Knieschutz anprobieren!  hehe
Na ja, nächstes mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei! 


@ guuuude: Ja klar, ich versteh dich! 
Wie du schon sagtest: Frotzeln gehört halt dazu bei uns Hessen!       



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## ghostlector (18. Dezember 2003)

servus

ist morgen einer(e) mit dem bike unterwegs? tour oder so!

mfg.


----------



## Eurosquirrel (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@bauser & korbinator
Again, just a great afternoon with great guys, nice (new) trails, and lots of fun. Thanks for the good time.

@guuude
It's all good, Tanjev. Take good care of yourself and keep us posted on your adventures in "Truly Asia". Please let me know about the protectors and the Sunday ride. Thanks

@MW
My Roach do ahve a knee pad, but it's slightly differnt constructed than other pads on the market, after all, it is a North-Shore-based company. However, I cannot recommend anything else - sorry.

@Every single woman or man that has participated in this thread
This is the season of giving, and I can only give you an humble impression of the fun I had through this people, i.e. the people I met through it. Yes, they all do have their little shortcomings, but haven't we all?! It was a true pleasure and I am looking forward to the year 2004 and the challenges (trails, rides, fun...) ahead of us. I am certain, that we will have a great time. So, come and join, if you haven't already. In this spirit I wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Korbinator (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leutz,

@Eurosquirrel & Bauser: Danke Jungs, kann ich nur zurückgeben, war echt ein äusserst geschmeidiger Nachmittag! Wiederholung zwingend erforderlich! 

@All: Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Lasst´s auch bitte rein, s´is kalt draussen... Aber lasst Euch nicht von der Kälte vom Biken abhalten, man bekommt mehr Sauerstoff pro Atemzug. Hauptsache die Klamotten sind dem Wetter angepasst und man steht nicht ewig untätig geschwitzt in der Kälte rum. Dann ist das Ganze bestens für die Kondition und im Frühjahr geht´s richtig los. Nicht dass ich da an MW denken würde.

@MetalWarrior:  Grüsse übrigens, hast was verpasst. Hast Du nicht auch die Michelin Hot S in 2,2 in schwarz? Wie findest Du die bei feuchter Umgebung? Ich fand sie heute katastrophal, Bauser und Eurosquirrel haben auch getestet und waren derselben Meinung.


Grüsse an Alle und bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (19. Dezember 2003)

mein hinterer reifen hat sich gestern nach unserer tour verabschiedet , er war der meinung das er 2004 nicht mehr mit mir fahren will !!! 
ersatz bekomme ich leider erst frühestens dienstag !! somit bin ich erstmal außer gefecht  


@ ghostlector

im moment sieht es ziemlich schlecht aus , da sich alle irgendwie im vor-weihnachts - stress befinden ! wäre mein vorher beschriebenes problem nicht vorhanden , wäre ich heut sicherlich ne kleine tour mit dir gefahren !
aber es folgen mit sicherheit noch unzählige möglichkeiten in naher zukunft


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. Dezember 2003)

Oha, jetzt hat er den Hot S!
Mein Kumpel Skkain (war mit dabei, als du nicht da warst) fährt den Hot S 2,2 " (das ist der schwarze, ohne roten Rand).
Auf steinigen Böden, haben wir es schon gemerkt, da rutscht der ziemlich heftig. Im Gelände hat der Skkain keine Probleme bis jetzt. Ich weis aber nicht, wie es im gelände aussieht, wenns richtig nass ist...

Ich fahre ja den Michelin Wildgripper DH C 24.1 S   2,2" !!!  
Und der ist selbst auf rutschigen Steinen perfekt! Ich rutsche keinen cm! Ehrlich! Der ist auf allen Untergründen, die ich gefahren bin genial! (wiegt aber 1150 Gramm pro Stück   )
Tja, also ich würde den Hot S selber nicht nehmen, wegen der Nassfahreigenschaften, aber im Trockenen ist der auch geil!
Ich bleibe beim C 24! 
Der Skkain will vielleicht auch nach dem nächsten Sommer nen anderen Reifen nehmen. Vielleicht Maxxis...

Mal sehen. Bis auf weiteres findet er den Hot S aber super! (Wir fahren halt auch nur selten, wenns nass ist...)


Greets, MW !!!



PS.: Ach ja, Korbi: Danke, dass du wegen dem "Im Sommer gehts los" an mich denkst!


----------



## condaz (19. Dezember 2003)

@alle vom Donnerstag
Sorry mußte arbeiten , hab aber an euch gedacht   

@Korbinator
ich sag nur FAT ALBERT !!!!!!!!   gibt nix besseres !!!!!!


----------



## guuuude (20. Dezember 2003)

Mensch MW Fahr endlich mal mit deinem Rad und spar dir mal die Theorie!!!!!  Nur am Jammern der Kerl   

Du kannst auch mit schlechtem Material (siehe Korbis Rad) Spass haben!!!

@Eurosquirell   

Die Protektoren hab ich immer noch, sorry aber ich packs momentan echt ned irgendwo hin zu kommen!!!!  Eigentlich ist es auch Pierres angelegenheit sie Dir zu bringen. Naja hab ich halt wieder die *********karte gezogen!
Da meint man es gut und hat anschliessend den Ärger!

Sobald ich ein bischen Luft hab geb ich sie Dir. oder du kommt sie abholen, aber das ist ja auch kagge"!

Schau Dir mal die nummer 14 an http://www.reevolution.tv/main.php 

Die Wippe baun wir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## condaz (20. Dezember 2003)

Fährt heut mittag jemand ????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Eurosquirrel (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@guuude
Nice talking to you, dude. I checked out the video you metioned, now that's what I am talking about, hell yeah. Sorry about the trouble with the pads, but what can we do 

@bauser
What about a ride tomorrow around noon in DA? Perhaps guuude would join us, but did you get a tire yet?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (20. Dezember 2003)

@eurosquirrel + guuude

hab meinen schlappen heut mittag notdürftig geflickt  
mal sehen ob morgen früh noch luft drin ist   
schaun wir mal !!  meld mich auf jeden fall morgen früh telefonisch u. hier !! ( guuuude wie versprochen erst gegen 11.00 )


----------



## bauser (20. Dezember 2003)

ist im fall eines falles , sonst noch jemand mit dabei ????????????


----------



## ghostlector (20. Dezember 2003)

servus

ich bin  dabei  wenn es nicht regnet!!


----------



## bauser (21. Dezember 2003)

ok mein reifen hält anscheinend   
u. wetter scheint auch ok zu sein ( bis jetzt )

@guuuude + eurosquirrel + ghostlector

wann ? wo ? wie ? wer ? was ?...................... ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@bauser
I propose a ride around my home town, which would also include a street session. Otherwise it would be Darmstadt as an alternative. Let's give Guuud a call and see what he wants to do. How can we connect with ghostlector?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (21. Dezember 2003)

wäre dabei........schickt mal ne pm was ihr plant..

gruß
rf


----------



## bauser (21. Dezember 2003)

@ GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE !!!! 

du hosenlatztrommler versuch seit 10.30 dich anzurufen !!!! nun ist es für mich zu spät nach darmstadt zu eurosquirrel !!

@ghostlector
hab eurosquirrel deine tele.- nummer gegeben ihr wohnt ja fast nebeneinander er wird dich anrufen !!!
vielleciht bekommt ihr zwei ja wenigstens noch kurzfristig was auf die beine gestellt !! 

@soulfly
fährst du heut noch ???????????????????

ich werd auf jeden fall noch rüber machen wenn es nicht gerade anfängt zu schütten !!!


----------



## bauser (21. Dezember 2003)

@soulfly 
sorry hab deinen letzten eintrag gar nicht gesehen !!
also ich mach noch rüber richtung langen und frankfurt !!
eurosquirrel will noch ne runde in darmstadt fahrn !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *Mensch MW Fahr endlich mal mit deinem Rad und spar dir mal die Theorie!!!!!  Nur am Jammern der Kerl
> 
> Du kannst auch mit schlechtem Material (siehe Korbis Rad) Spass haben!!!
> *







Was willst du eigentlich, hä??? 
Ich fahre doch, du Hanz! (Und was gehts dich denn an, wie oft ich fahre oder nicht?  ) Und bitte verrate mir mal, über was ich gejammert habe! Ich habe was über Reifen erzählt!
Also entweder machst du wieder mal nur nen Scherz oder du musst mal dringend down coolen! 

War gestern mit Skkain im Bad Vilbeler Wald unterwegs und da haben wir rausgefunden, warum sein Hot S auf feuchtem Untergrund so ******* ist: Der muss mit Low.Preassure gefahren werden! Dann ist er super! Aber mit mehr als 2,5 bar kann man den Reifen echt in die Tonne hauen! 1,8 bar müssten gut klappen! Wir testen das noch genauer...!

Dann kannst du es ja auch mal probieren, Korbi! 
(Ich tippe mal, das du mit recht viel Druck gefahren bist...)


----------



## condaz (21. Dezember 2003)

uuuaaahh !! Guuuuten morgen  

OK bauser ich bin selbstverständlich auch dabei .
Aber wir sollten es jetzt krachen lassen solange das Wetter noch hält 

 
was ist mit dir MW ?????
   "    "   "    "   soulfly ???? ................usw.


----------



## bauser (21. Dezember 2003)

alles klar bis gleich   ca. 30 min.

alle die mit wollen 13.30 badesee-eingang langen !!

@MW
das mit dem luft ablassen kannste auch vergessen , hat korbi auch schon versucht !! der reifen ist einfach nur übel !!!!


----------



## Korbinator (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin / Mahlzeit / Tach

Bin den Reifen zuerst mit 2 Bar gefahren, nach der ersten Rutscherei dann auf ca. 1,8 - hat nix geholfen. Ich könnte mir höchstens noch vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass ich mir die Reinforced-Variante gekauft habe, verstärkt also. Ggf. haben die da ´ne andere Gummimischung verbaut, anders kann ich mir die extremen Unterschiede auch zu Reifen meiner Kumpelz nicht vorstellen, die fahren auch ´nen Hot-S.

So, ich gehe mir jetzt auch ´nen Hot Ass machen - in der Sauna.   

Viel Spass an Alle die heute Biken!


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. Dezember 2003)

Nee, wir ham es ja schon gemacht und danach war der Reifen super! Also, vielleicht hat der Korbinator nen anderen Hot S oder einen anderen Jahrgang... (?)

Na ja, soll er sich halt Maxxis Minion oder Schwalbe oder meinen Reifen kaufen! Oder sonst welchen...
Wenns im Matsch gut sein soll, kann man den Michelin DH  MUD 3
oder DH C 16 S sehr empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condaz (21. Dezember 2003)

@bauser
okay  
Was ist nun eigentlich mit ghostlector fährt der nun mit eurosquirrel oder wurd es dem zu spät ????? oder bei uns dabei ???

@MW + Korbinator
sprecht ihr etwa vom M - Hot - S ????? 
Den hab ich vor zwei Wochen nach sage und schreibe 20 km runter geschmissen !!! Absolutes sch.... Teil , ich geb nie mehr was auf die Urteile irgendwelcher Fachzeitschriften oder sonst wem !!
Hab jetzt den Maxxis Ignitor UST absoluter Traumreifen !


----------



## bauser (21. Dezember 2003)

HAAAAAAAAAAAALLO CONDAZ nix soviel babalabab zieh dich an und schmeiß dich auf deinen bock !!!!!es ist 13.15 !!!           


@ ghostlector
tut mir echt leid das es heut so sch... gelaufen ist !!
aber das nächste mal klappts bestimmt


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. Dezember 2003)

Jepp, absolut richtig! Der Skkain hat auch die reinforced Version und diese hat eine härtere Gummimischung!
Beim Skkain hat sichs mit weniger Druck aber echt gut angefühlt. Kein Rumgerutsche mehr und so...

Aber wenn du den Sche iße findest, nimm doch den C 24! Den hab ich und der ist geil! (Vielleicht C 24 vorne und hinten den C 16...)


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@bauser
Well, you were right, it didn't work out at all today, but it wasn't our fault. All that's left is to book it in the column "experience" and learn our lesson. I see, that you are still online, so hopefully you will still go out there for a ride. Unfortunately I can't join you . However, I wish you guys a great time and propose a ride on Tuesday, here in the Odenwald with a little street session in the middle. So, let me know, if you can join in.

@The Usual Suspects
Please let me know, if you wanna join in on Tuesday. Proposed start around noon, location Gross-Umstadt and closer facility.

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## adaso (21. Dezember 2003)

OHA !!
Bin ich wohl ein bischen zu spät   
Na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß und das ihr net naß werdet !!!!

Grüße an alle 
adaso


----------



## ghostlector (21. Dezember 2003)

@bauser
ICH war da aber erst um ca.14.10 . erst am see und im Buchschlag.  pech !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (21. Dezember 2003)

@ghostlektor
das nächste mal klappt 's   

@eurosquirrel
weiß noch nicht genau ob dienstag schon die liebe verwandschaft das haus belagert dann muß ich leider sozialarbeit leisten anstatt biken gehn   
werd aber früh genug bescheid geben !


----------



## condaz (22. Dezember 2003)

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest  

          


ich muß über die Feiertage eine "" Verwandschaftsrundreise "" machen bis dann !!!!


----------



## adaso (22. Dezember 2003)

Wünsch ich Dir u. allen anderen auch !!!!!!!!! 

Gruß Adaso

und nicht soviel


----------



## bauser (22. Dezember 2003)

@condaz
ebenso 


@eurosquirrel + soulfly
tja , tut mir leid aber für mich hat sich biken vor weihnachten leider erledigt , die liebe verwandschaft rückt morgen früh an  
wir werden aber sicherlich einen termin für nach weihnachten finden oder ??


----------



## condaz (22. Dezember 2003)

@MW
warst du das mit den wild dh 2.2 ???? 
Wie sind die ? Rollwiderstand usw.


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. Dezember 2003)

Ja genau, ich hab die fetten C 24! 
Für so nen Reifen finde ich den Rollwiderstand nicht zu hoch. Klar, das ist nicht wie mit nem Conti Explorer, aber... 
Nee, die Reifen sind echt hammermäßig!
Aber ich werde wohl gegen Sommer mal den C 16 hinten probieren...


Welche Reifen hast du jetzt? Ignitor? Nur 1,95"! 
Welches Rad fährst du denn eigentlich? (Das frag ich dich schon die ganze Zeit!   )


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@bauser
Too bad, but let's schedule something for (or after) the 26th. Have fun with your family and have a merry, merry X-mas.

@soulfly
It seems like you are the only one interested in a ride tomorrow. However, I do have to warn you - we already have snow, more of the same in the forecast, and minus 6 Celcius. Let me know, if you're still up to it.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## guuuude (23. Dezember 2003)

@Bauser   sorry Aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt warum ich lieber Single bin!!!!!!   

@MW Wieviele KM fährst du denn immer mit den Reifen?
Ich hab jetzt den Fat Albert druff, der ist gut, sagen auch viele andere, und jetzt brauch ich mir darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen!

80 Prozent der Leutz mangelt es doch eher an Fahrtechnik daran sollten viele arbeiten. Ned immer das Material als vorwand nehmen, das irgendwas ned klappt!

Naja ich geh jetzt Autobahn rutschen 

Geil auf ner Geraden nen Benz im Drift überholen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bauser (23. Dezember 2003)

@guuuude
hat vor.- und nachteile !!!!!!!!!!  
vorteil : geschenke an weihnachten ........ich muß im winter nicht frieren im bett .......ich werd getröstet wenn ich mal auf die schnauze geflogen bin beim biken .............usw....usw.  
nachteil : da schreib ich mal lieber nix , sonst gibt's keine geschenke !!  

@eurosquirrel + soulfly
solltet ihr heut fahren , wünsch ich euch vieeeeel spaß !!

@MW
fang endlich an deinen motor auf vordermann zu bringen und hör auf deine ganze energie ins fahrwerk zu stecken !! das is nämlich schon lange fertig !


----------



## adaso (23. Dezember 2003)

@ guuuude u. bauser
Der - Hormonausgleich - sei noch zu erwähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guuuude (23. Dezember 2003)

Na also für den Hormonausgleich muss ich ja ned gleich in ner Beziehung sein!!!

Und wenn du zwei Mädels hast bekommst du auch zweimal Geschenke  

ach bevor ich es vergess

1 Monat Frei ab JETZT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bauser (23. Dezember 2003)

@guuuude
he du gsellsbär hast mir gar nicht erzählt das du heut morgen 20 min. mit meiner freundin gebabbelt hast !!!!!!!!!!!
was soll ich denn davon halten ????????????   

@MW
danke für die daten !!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (23. Dezember 2003)

@ family-man: Ja ja, ich weis, der Motor muss "getjuhnt" werden... 

@ 1-Monat-Urlaub-Mann: 

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wie viele Kilometer ich mit den Reifen gefahren bin. Ich kann nur soviel sagen: Ich hab die jetzt ca. 1 Jahr drauf und bin soo wenig auch nicht damit gefahren. Auch viel Asphalt und sie halten super und sind wirklich sehr gut!
Der dicke Albert (oder der Space) ist wohl auch ziemlich gut, denn viele finden den geil...


Mmhhh, na dann... 

...haut rein Leute und schöne Weihnachten!



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (24. Dezember 2003)

@all
also nun auch von meiner seite :
Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
und natürlich viele


----------



## Korbinator (24. Dezember 2003)

@Bauser: Frohes Fescht un en guude Rutsch ins neue Johr!

@Eurosquirrel: I wish you a merry christmas and many nice rides through the hills next year.

@Guuuude: He alter Krippenschreiner, frohes Fest und rutsch gut in Malaysia, auf wem auch immer...

@Nicolai or Hell: Dir, Deinem Bruder, Deiner Freundin, Deinen Hunden, dem Hund von Michael und Deinem Nicolai ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch. Meld´ Dich mal wieder.

@MW: Frohes Fest und nimm Dir doch mal für´s neue Jahr vor, mit uns die Freuden des Kaltwetter-Bikens zu geniessen, ist mit den richtigen Klamotten bestes Konditions-Training!

@michi220573: Dir, Deinem Bike und nicht zuletzt Deiner bald 7-jährigen Beziehung ein frohes Fest und ´nen guten Rutsch nach 2004.

@All: Pfrohes Pfest für Alle, viele Bike-spezifische Präsente (scheiss Kommerz...) und ein erfolgreiches Bikejahr 2004!


Festtags-Grüsse von


----------



## bsE187 (24. Dezember 2003)

@all:
alles gute fürs neue jahr. lets rock harder than ever!
bsE187


----------



## Eurosquirrel (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi everybody,

I would like to take the opportunity to wish you all a blessed and merry holiday season. May all your wishes and dreams come true.

Until we meet again on the trails

Ride hard, ride free

p.s. I will be riding in Langen on the 26th around noon to loose some of the added christmas stuffing. Who wants to join me. Weather forecast looks great.


----------



## michi220573 (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Korbinator _
> [[email protected]: Dir, Deinem Bike und nicht zuletzt Deiner bald 7-jährigen Beziehung ein frohes Fest und ´nen guten Rutsch nach 2004.[/B]



Danke und ebenpfalls, Andre.


----------



## adaso (24. Dezember 2003)

@all
              

bis im nächsten Jahr ! 
Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Dezember 2003)

@ Korbinator: Ja, wenn ich kann mach ich das auch! 
Hab aber immerhin in den letzten Wochen oft mim Skkain gebikt und das Wetter war auch super. Ich selber hab nix gegen ein bischen Kälte, aber mein Immunsystem leider schon. Das ist alles... 

@ Eurosquirrel: Der Skkain und ich wollten gerne am 26. mal zum Krankenhaus fahren! (Weil wir doch erst gestern am Mörfelder Bahnhof 1 Meter runtergedroppt sind! Voll fett!   )
Wann wirst du am parking lot sein?

@ all: Schöne Weihnachtstage noch!   



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@MW
Hey, warrior, let's meet at 12.00 at the parking lot. Considering the fact, that I come from the airport I would appreciate, if you could drop me a p.m. with your cell phone#, just in case of a short delay. Until then, I am looking forward to it.

@bauser, soulfly, bse187, adaso, condaz, korbinator
What about you guys, don't you want to take the opportunity to burn some of the added christmas layer 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Dezember 2003)

@ Eurosquirrel:

Ok, also um 12!
Du weist, wie du vom Flughafen hinkommst?
Wenn du ausm Wald nach Walldorf reinkommst, gleich links abbiegen und diese Straße immer gerade aus, über die zwei Brücken und dann biste schon da...
(Nimmst du wieder das RM7?     )


Kommt noch wer mit??? 




Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (25. Dezember 2003)

@ eurosquirrel +MW + all die mit fahren

bin vieeeeeeeleicht dabei !!  
muß schauen ob ich mich für ne weile davon stehlen kann  

............und war das christkind brav ???????????????????


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja, es war brav! 
Hab unter anderem endlich die JoeBlow von Toppeak bekommen!  Hach, endlich ordentlich pumpen...! 


Cool, falls du es schaffen solltest, dich davon zu stehlen! hähä 
Was lag bei dir unterm Baum? Ich wette ein Fox Dämpfer...!


----------



## bauser (25. Dezember 2003)

> Was lag bei dir unterm Baum? Ich wette ein Fox Dämpfer...!



bei mir war 's sehr brav ..........trikots...........trink-blase........schwalbe racing ralph's 2.4............!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Dezember 2003)

Oh cool, ne Trinkblase! Kamelrücken?
Trikots sind auch cool!

Aber (sei mir nid bös! ) der RattenRalf is ja wohl nich standesgemäß für einen bauser!   


Aber egal...


----------



## bauser (25. Dezember 2003)

.........einem geschenkten gaul schaut man net ins maul ...........

zu dem reden wir nochmal wenn du die steine aus deinem mund gefischt hast .nach dem du im sog meiner kondenzspur warst !!  

ne im ernst werden ausprobiert und wenn nix is kann ich sie immer noch runter schmeißen !
zu dem werden die teile mit lobes-reden überhäuft .und komm mir jetzt bloß nicht mit pannensicherheit usw. die sind in den tests im oberen feld in sachen durschlag u. durchstich , rollen fast von alleine und wiegen kaum was


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Dezember 2003)

...mit Durchschlagschutz und so "UNWICHTIGEM" Kram! 

Also ich hab schon von jemandem gehört, der mit den Ralph Dingern gar nicht zufrieden war. Wenig Grip und sau schnell durchgehauen. Ein dünner, leichter Reifen kann einfach nicht so sicher (und somit auch gut) sein, wie ein fetter Moppel-Schlappen!  (Denn schließlich will man ja mit geringem Druck fahren und trotzdem Sicherheit haben...) 


Aber abwarten! Wir werden sehen, ob ein solcher Reifen den Ansprüchen eines bauser gerecht wird, oder ob er gleich wieder in der Tonne landet!     

...


Greets MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (25. Dezember 2003)

ich werd mal gucken ob ich es packe ...kann aber ähnlich wie bauser noch nix sicheres sagen.


----------



## adaso (25. Dezember 2003)

Bei mir sieht es morgen ganz schlecht aus ! 
Glaube kaum das die Familie damit einverstanden ist wenn ich zum biken abhaue      

@MW
Ich kenn auch jemand , der die Racing Ralph drauf hat vo. 2.25 hi. 2.4 und der ist absolut ober zufrieden mit den teilen auch was die Pannensicherheit angeht stecken die Reifen einiges weg .
Also bauser kannst dich schon mal auf ein richtiges AHA Erlebnis freuen die gehen nämlich ab wie s..!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Dezember 2003)

Och manno, keiner mag richtig fette geile Reifen, nur ich! 
Määähhhhhhhh.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skkain (25. Dezember 2003)

..ich liebe fette >Reifen desto fetter ...besser!!!Immer mehr is einfach geil und der c 24 is fett ja!!!


----------



## bauser (25. Dezember 2003)

@ MW + Skkain

der reifen sollte aber zum einsatzgebiet passen !!!
was bringt euch ein 1500 gr. reifen wenn ihr zu 80 % auf ebener waldautobahn unterwegs seit  . für ein bischen springen u. freeride tut's auch was leichteres !


----------



## bauser (25. Dezember 2003)

ääääääähm !
aber um das endgültig aus zu diskutieren sollten wir uns vieleicht lieber ins " Tech Talk " forum zurück ziehen und uns nicht hier im thread darüber  auslassen  
wobei ich denke das sich dort auch schon mehr als genug über dieses thema unterhalten wurde !!!!

lange rede kurzer sinn !!!!!!!! 
ich probier die dinger aus und werde dann von vorderster front berichten , ihr könnt natürlich auch probe fahren


----------



## MetalWarrior (26. Dezember 2003)

Oh ja, Probe fahren will ich natürlich auch ma! 
Das Ganze is ja bei mir (und auch beim Skkain) immer etwas als Joke zu sehen. Klar gibts viele Biker, die mit "schmächtigeren" Reifen sehr zufrieden sind!

Aber was muss ich da lesen? 80% Waldautobahn? Wir?
Nee, wirklich ned! Wenns mal nicht anders geht, muss man da halt mal fahren und mit unserer Kondi können wir auch nicht, wie "früher" im Gelände schnell fahren. Aber wir machen so viel wie möglich im Gelände und bei Treppen und jumps sind fette Reifen und Schläuche halt besser!   
Also ich möchte nicht mehr ohne so Fettmonster fahren... 


@ Skkain & Eurosquirrel: Na, kommt bauser oder/und adaso?
Können die sich einfach ganz heimlich von der Familie davonschleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adaso (26. Dezember 2003)

Sorry !!! 

Bei mir wird's heut nix .
Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dann dabei


----------



## bauser (26. Dezember 2003)

Tja hat nicht sollen sein...................!!
muß essen gehn mit der lieben verwandschaft ein weg-kommen ist unmöglich und würde den dritten weltkrieg auslösen       

@eurosquirrel + korbinator + soulfly + MW + skkain + ..... usw.
wie sieht es aus mit sonntag ????????????????


----------



## Eurosquirrel (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@MW & Skkain
Great ride, guys, it's good to see that your technique is constantly improving. Keep going at it and add more height every single time. Regarding tomorrow I will be riding some former unknown trails around Miltenberg, i.e. checking out their potential for future rides. In reference to Sunday, please check further down.

@brocke and friends
It was great to finally meet you guys, and I am looking forward to have a street session in Langen and closer vacinity in the near future. Please let me know when you are out there the next time. And, of cours, you are invited to all our rides and some trail "maintenance" at the begin of next year. I am looking forward to hear from you

@bauser
Sorry about your tight social calender, you must be on bike "cold turkey" right now, so I propose

@everyone out there
Sunday ride from Darmstadt to the castle of Frankenstein, Melibocus, and back with a small detour over "The Rinne". Start 11.30 a.m. at the parking lot of the restaurant "Böllenfalltor" in Darmstadt, near the stadium by the same name. Length 3.5 - 4.5 hours. Mostly singletracks, but a fair amount of climbing - warning!
Let me know who's gonna join.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Eurosquirrel (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@MW & Skkain
Great ride, guys, it's good to see that your technique is constantly improving. Keep going at it and add more height every single time. Regarding tomorrow I will be riding some former unknown trails around Miltenberg, i.e. checking out their potential for future rides. In reference to Sunday, please check further down.

@brocke and friends
It was great to finally meet you guys, and I am looking forward to have a street session in Langen and closer vacinity in the near future. Please let me know when you are out there the next time. And, of course, you are invited to all our rides and some trail "maintenance" at the begin of next year. I am looking forward to hear from you

@bauser
Sorry about your tight social calender, you must be on bike "cold turkey" right now, so I propose

@everyone out there
Sunday ride from Darmstadt to the castle of Frankenstein, Melibocus, and back with a small detour over "The Rinne". Start 11.30 a.m. at the parking lot of the restaurant "Böllenfalltor" in Darmstadt, near the stadium by the same name. Length 3.5 - 4.5 hours. Mostly singletracks, but a fair amount of climbing - warning!
Let me know who's gonna join.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Dezember 2003)

@ Eurosquirrel: Jau, wir sind auch happy, dass wir die Drop-Offs so gut hinbekommen haben und auch mal die etwas höheren gesprungen sind!   
Toll, dass du uns das so super beigebracht hast. Thanxxx a lot! 
Ich schreibe hier auch im Namen von Skkain, da sein Internet immer noch nicht geht... 


Wegen Sonntag: Also keine "Street-Session" in Darmstadt?   
Mmhhh, ich glaube kaum, dass der Skkain und ich jetzt noch die Power haben, um die von dir genannte Route zu packen.
Es kann aber eh sein, dass ich keine Zeit habe, also muss mal sehen, obs geht oder nicht...

Aber wollten wir nicht eigentlich in der Stadt was machen?  



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@MW
Thanks for your kind words, and it was really fun. I would like to make a pure street session in the next few days, especially after I received from brocke&friends some more suugestions regarding potential spots in Langen. But for Sunday I need a more XC-oriented ride. But hey, just come with us and try it out.

@bauser, korbinator, soulfly, adaso, condaz, bse187 and everyone out there
So, what about Sunday, guys. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Dezember 2003)

Ajo, ich werd mal sehen, ob ich (und der Skkain) kommen kann (können)!
Ansonsten looke ich forward um in Langen oder Dreieich was zu machen, wenn brocke und Co sich melden. In Der Gegend sieht es auf jeden Fall immer besser zum hüpfen aus, als hier...!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## brocke (27. Dezember 2003)

@ Eurosquirrel
wollte mich nochmal bei dir bedanken für die tour gestern! und vor allem wegen dem ketten-flick-versuch!  
ich hoffe das klappt bald mit der street session in langen... wäre bestimmt ne fette sache!


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi Euro!

Hab mim Skkain gesprochen und wir ham uns entschlossen, morgen nicht mitzukommen. Wollens nicht übertreiben und drehen nur ne lockere Runde mit bauser...  

Viel Spaß dir und allen, die mitkommen! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (27. Dezember 2003)

@eurosquirrel
sorry
also morgen auf die burg frankenstein hoch ist mir nach ein wöchiger bike-pause und meinem angefressenen ranzen doch ein bischen zu viel !!
werd wohl mit mw , skkain , us ( vorrausgesetzt sie kommen mit ) die heimischen reviere befahren um wieder in form zu kommen !! 

werd in der nächsten woche auf jeden fall versuchen so viel als möglich zu biken ( vorraus gesetzt ich wickel mich mit den ralphs nicht um nen baum ) , also meld dich wenn du lust u. zeit hast !!

@ MW + Skkain
nur schule morgen ??????????

@soulfly
kommst du auch mit morgen ???? 

@all
noch jemand dabei morgen ??????????


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Dezember 2003)

Mmhhh, der Skkain und ich dachten uns, dass wir erstmal n bissie an der Schule was machen. Aber auf Langener Krankenhaus hätten wir halt noch mehr Bock! Is ideal für uns dort...!


----------



## bauser (27. Dezember 2003)

alles klaro !!
können wir ja morgen noch genau ausmachen


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Dezember 2003)




----------



## condaz (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo !!
Melde mich zurück  

Bin vieleicht morgen auch dabei , aber nur wenn es nicht pissst 
Werd aber erst später dazu kommen , meld mich dann per Telefon bei dir bauser !!

Gruß vom vollgestopfen und Wheinachtsgans vergifteten Condaz


----------



## adaso (27. Dezember 2003)

@condaz
Aber Hallo ???????
Wieso bist du denn schon wieder zurück ?? hab gedacht du kommst erst Sonntag wieder !!!

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei !!

@all
Wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condaz (27. Dezember 2003)

@adaso
du Bulli was haben wir denn heut ??????????


----------



## bauser (27. Dezember 2003)

@soulfly , ghostlektor,korbinator.......usw. all
Wer ist nun morgen definitiv dabei ????????????


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Dezember 2003)

Falls die sich jetzt ned mehr hier melden können sie ja auch morgen früh noch schreiben. Aber wo würden wir sie dann treffen? Die wissen doch nicht, wo die Schule ist, oder?
Einfach am Parkplatz oder am Waldsee?


----------



## condaz (28. Dezember 2003)

Nee , Nee !!
Laßt ma gut sein Jungs , bei dem Wetter fahr isch net  
Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim planschen


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Dezember 2003)

Ok!

Was is mit dir bauser? Sollen wir fahren? Street geht ja noch...
Soulfly?

Ich muss mal sehen, dass ich den Skkain noch erreiche...


----------



## bauser (28. Dezember 2003)

ich fahr auf jeden fall!!  

regen macht schön und ein bissl matsch erhöht den spaß-faktor 
ich komm ein bischen später ( ca 11.10 ) und bring wahrscheinlich noch jemand mit


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Dezember 2003)

Das isn Wort! 
Ich weis noch nicht, ob der Skkain Bock hat, aber wenn ich fahre (und das tue ich ) wird er sicher mitkommen!   

Also dann, um ca. 11 an der Schule! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi guys,

@everyone riding today
Nice ride, guys, good fun, and we got some work done  

@bauser
Sorry about your tire/tube problems, but it will be better tomorrow 

@MW & Skkain
Good job today, boys, you stuck with it, very impressive. Keep going!

@brocke & friends
We will start tomorrow a ride at 11.30 a.m. from the lake parking lot, which will include a stop at the hospital, and perhaps some other street riding. If you wanna join, show up on time.

@soulfly
Good to see you out there, dude. Keep on rockin'.

@Tomorrow's contestants
Meeting point tomorrow 11.30 a.m. at the usual spot. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (28. Dezember 2003)

@ everyone riding today


> Nice ride, guys, good fun, and we got some work done



@ MW & Skkain


> Good job today, boys, you stuck with it, very impressive. Keep going!



@ soulfly


> Good to see you out there, dude. Keep on rockin'.



  dem gibt es nix hinzu zu fügen !!! 



@ Reifen RR

du bist wirklich ein super-teil und das der blöde bauser ein stück vom mantel-heber in dir drin vergessen hat , da kannst du ja nix dafür !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adaso (28. Dezember 2003)

> @ Reifen RR
> du bist wirklich ein super-teil und das der blöde bauser ein stück vom mantel-heber in dir drin vergessen hat , da kannst du ja nix dafür !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute

Kennt einer die Northshoretrails (Hünerleiter) in Darmstadt am Campus? BIKE 07 2003

ist morgen einer unterwegs?

MFG


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Eurosquirrel & bauser: Danke danke, wir geben unser Bestes!  Und wenn ich erstmal weniger Rollwiderstand habe...
...haha, dann geht das alles ein gutes Stück leichter!  
Und ich denke, ich werde meine schönen Schläuche nicht mit nem Stück Mantelheber ruinieren!   

Morgen sind wir leider nicht dabei, denn wir Kiddies müssen erstmal etwas lebensnotwenidiges tun: Böller kaufen!     BOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir sind ja so Silvester-Narren...   

Viel Spaß dann am Kra(n)kenhaus (Manno, will auch da hin!) und guckt euch mal bei der Burg um! Ich hab da früher glaube ich nix großartiges gesehen zum Biken...  


Bis dann...



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (28. Dezember 2003)

@eurosquirrel
nochmals herzlichen dank für die unterstützung auf den letzten kilometern !! 

@MW+ Skkain
he kiddies ich glaub ich les net richtig " böller " kaufen , anstatt biken unter steht euch morgen 11.30 danach könnt ihr immer noch euren kindergeschäften nachgehen  

@ghostlektor 
also mit sicherheit fahrn werden morgen eurosquirrel soulfly u. ich , schau morgen früh nochmal rein dann wissen wir genaueres wo u. wann !!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi, there,

@MW & Skkain
Come on, boys, you can shop before or after the ride, pull yourselves together 

@ghostlector
In the past there were actually some Shore elements near the campus, which have been destroyed by the authorities. However, there are still some pretty impressive BMX doubles out there.

@bauser
So, soulfly will join us later. Let's meet at 11.30 a.m. at the usual spot, and try to find the from former mentioned spot. Until then 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eurosquirrel _
> *
> 
> @MW & Skkain
> ...






Haha, heißt das wirklich in englisch so? Pull yourselves together?
Reißt euch zusammen? Hehehe, ich glaub, das hast du dir nur mal so ausm Ärmel geschüttelt, oder? 
Ich finds jedenfalls voll geil...    


Nee, mal ernsthaft, bauser & Eurosquirrel:

Wir könnten es tatsächlich so arrangieren, dass wir nach dem Shoppen noch biken könnten. Tja, hihi, das war 
nur ein Vorwand!     Aber wir sind beide recht geschafft und ihr wisst doch: Wir können uns gut einschätzen, wir übertreiben es nicht!  Außerdem fahr ich keinen mm mehr mit meinen Fettmonster-Reifen! Das sind eher Bremsen! 



So, dann mal gut Bike morgen...!





Cya and Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (29. Dezember 2003)

@soulfly 
was los ? kommst du heut mit ? 

@ghostlector
hab dir pm geschrieben !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bauser (29. Dezember 2003)

@eurosquirrel + ghostlector
war ne super runde heute , aber das nächste mal lassen wir die  " forschungsreise " weg !!  

gell soulfly !!!!!!!  

@MW +skkain
und habt ihr eure knaller gekauft ??????
das schlechte gewissen soll euch plagen bis weit ins jahr 20004 !!!!!!!!! ( .......und noch länger........ )


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. Dezember 2003)

Ja Mann, wir haben was gekauft!  Aber diesmal voll wenig, für unsere Verhältnisse. Nur zwei Ikea-Riesen-Tüten voll! 

War eure Erkundungstour Schieße, oder was? Hab doch gesagt, dass an der Burg nix is... 



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@bauser & ghostlector
Nice riding with you guys. Let's do it again soon, but without the recommended detour.

@soulfly
Thanks for the tip, but our current location is more fun, and has definitely more potential.

@MW
"Pull yourself together" (singular) is a very common expression in the English language, often used to address somebody in distress to help him to calm down or refocus.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (29. Dezember 2003)

Oh, I see. Thank you for explaining that.

Öhmm, wo seid ihr denn heute lang gefahren?


----------



## ghostlector (30. Dezember 2003)

am Waldsee, Krankenhaus dann nach Dreieichenhein und Gözenheim und zurück, nicht zu vergessen das Treppenhaus.


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. Dezember 2003)

Haha, cool, in Götzenhain waren wir im Mais-Labyrinth!


----------



## spezi 26 (30. Dezember 2003)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!!!!!
 Auf das uns 2004 viele schöne Stunden bringt ( mit dem Bike natürlich)


----------



## condaz (30. Dezember 2003)

OHO welch seltener Gast !!!!
 Da schlagen die anwesenden Männer -  doch gleich wieder bis zur Schädeldecke !! 

Wünsch ich Dir auch Spezi


----------



## spezi 26 (30. Dezember 2003)

@condaz

WARUM ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condaz (30. Dezember 2003)

Ach du armes unwissendes Geschöpf !!

wirst schon sehen was du im nächsten Jahr wieder für einen " RUN " auslöst !


----------



## spezi 26 (30. Dezember 2003)

Genau !! 
klein , unscheinbar und schüchtern hast du noch vergessen   

Kann aber noch etwas dauern bis ich wieder biken kann   hab mir vom Urlaub einen Bänderriss mit gebracht !!


----------



## adaso (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich könnt ja ein Last - Minute setzen , wer alles mitkommen will zwecks Tröstbesuch bei dir . 
Schätz mal das wir da ruck - zuck 20 Mann zusammen haben


----------



## spezi 26 (30. Dezember 2003)

Nee , Nee !!
Laß mal gut sein !! Ich werd auch so wieder gesund !!

Tschau


----------



## bauser (30. Dezember 2003)

@spezi 26
ich wäre zwar dabei aber denk mal ein besuch von "" uns "" hilft deiner genesung nicht wirklich !! 
wünsch dir ebenfalls einen guten rutsch und alles gute fürs kommende jahr + gute besserung  


@eurosquirrel 
also so wie es aussieht is morgen ganz übel , langt höchstens für ne kleine runde am mittag soulfly wäre auch dabei ab 13.00 glaub ich ! 
hast du was geplant für morgen ?? extra für ne mini - tour her kommen is ja auch blöd oder ??
das mit dem termin am 01. wird sich heut abend klären wir telefonieren nochmal  


@ adaso + condaz
he ihr zwei hosenlatztrommler !!
da hört man tagelang nix von euch und dann taucht ihr gleichzeitig hier auf , belästigt junge , schüchterne ...usw. frauen und verschwindet wieder ins nichts   
wie wärs mit biken anstatt so viel babalabab !!!


@ MW + Skkain
einkäufe bei hibike erfolgreich  getätigt ???


----------



## Eurosquirrel (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi there,

@bauser
You are absolutely right, bauser, it doesn't make a lot of sense for me to come up all the way, does it?! I will opt for an exploration to find the "Russian path", which Charly mentioned. I still would like to welcome you and everyone else who wants to join for a ride on the 1st, weather shall be great. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (31. Dezember 2003)

@soulfly + mw + skkain + ghostlector + all

geht heut mittag was ???? 
oder müßt ihr euch auf die sauferei heut abend vorbereiten  ??


----------



## adaso (31. Dezember 2003)

@bauser
Ich kann leider nicht !! Muß mich auf die " Sauferei " vorbereiten 


An dieser Stelle wünsch ich dann gleich allen hier aus dem Thread

einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!


----------



## bauser (31. Dezember 2003)

@soulfly
he du !! was war los heute ?? 


@eurosquirrel
morgen geht klar, hab dir ne pm geschickt !!


@all
ist morgen noch jemand mit dabei ?? 
oder ist das zu viel verlangt am silvester - morgen  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  


Wünsche ebenfalls schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2004 !!!!


----------



## condaz (31. Dezember 2003)

Auch von meiner Seite allen einen guten Rutsch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (1. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@everyone out there
I wish you all a Happy New Year, and I am looking forward to see more of you out there on the trails in 2004. 

@bauser
Great ride today, I really enjoyed it and would like to take the opportunity to say thank you to your spouse, who made it all happen, very much appreciated. Let me know about Sunday.

@korbinator, soulfly & friends, MW, brocke & friends, condaz, adaso, and all the others not mentioned by name
How about a ride this weekend, tendency Sunday, where and when? What would you guys been up to. Let me know. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## brocke (1. Januar 2004)

sonntag ist okay! ich bin dabei...
ihr müsst mir nur sagen wo ihr euch trefft... kenne mich am waldsee noch nicht so gut aus!


----------



## Korbinator (1. Januar 2004)

Hi Folks,

hoffe, Ihr seid genauso gut gerutscht wie ich. 2004 wird besser! Was auch immer ich damit meine...

Sonntag haut bei mir leider nicht hin, habe bis Montag früh Rufbereitschaft, muss innerhalb von 30min. beim Kunden sein können wenn was passiert. Aber ab Montag bin ich offen für Alles.

Neujahrsgrüsse


----------



## Silver Phoenix (1. Januar 2004)

sorry hatte falsch geposted


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. Januar 2004)

@ bauser (and all): Ja, die Einkäufe waren sehr refolgreich!
Und der Racing Ralf geht ab wie die Sau! Meine Fresse hat der wenig Rollwiderstand! Das ist ein gigantischer Unterschied zum C 24. Hab die RRs seid dem 30. 12. drauf (gleich nach dem Kauf abends noch ne Runde gedreht - war super). Dann an Silvester ne kleine Street-Session und der Reifen hält wirklich viel aus. Der Skkain und ich haben uns nämlich schon wieder "weitergebildet"!  Ne 1 Meter Treppe (min. 6 Stufen) gesprungen mit anschließender 4 Stufen Treppe. Wird immer besser mit uns und es war auch ganz einfach, obwohl wir komplett drüber fliegen. Photos müssen noch gemacht werden...
Jedenfalls hält der Ralph vorne (ca. 2,4 bar) und hinten (ca. 2,8 bar)! Mega Grip (sowas hab ich noch ned erlebt) in allen Situationen! Einfach alles perfekt bei dem Reifen!
Besser als C 24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ICH KANN WIEDER ROLLEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Damit bin ich so schnell, dass ich aufpassen muss rechtzeitig zu bremsen. Bin den Speed ja nicht mehr gewöhnt, wegen den Michelins! 


@ Eurosquirrel: Was wäre denn am Sonntag so angesagt? Wo solls hingehen? 
Würde gerne auch zum Krankenhaus...!  
Skkain kann nicht mit, weil sein Bike putt is! 
Könnte einer von euch (oder alle ) mal irgendwann mal drüber gucken? Ich sach mal, dass is sicher das Lager, denn der Hinterbau lässt sich seitlich ziemlich doll hin und her bewegen...!





Greets, MW !!!


----------



## adaso (2. Januar 2004)

> Aber wir machen so viel wie möglich im Gelände und bei Treppen und jumps sind fette Reifen und Schläuche halt besser...................Also ich möchte nicht mehr ohne so Fettmonster fahren..........................Aber (sei mir nid bös! ) der RattenRalf is ja wohl nich standesgemäß für einen bauser!
> ................mit Durchschlagschutz und so "UNWICHTIGEM" Kram!
> 
> Also ich hab schon von jemandem gehört, der mit den Ralph Dingern gar nicht zufrieden war. Wenig Grip und sau schnell durchgehauen. Ein dünner, leichter Reifen kann einfach nicht so sicher (und somit auch gut) sein, wie ein fetter Moppel-Schlappen! (Denn schließlich will man ja mit geringem Druck fahren und trotzdem Sicherheit haben...)
> ...





> ..ich liebe fette >Reifen desto fetter ...besser!!!Immer mehr is einfach geil und der c 24 is fett ja!!!



                         
Warum hörst du nicht gleich , wenn Bauser dir was sagt !!


----------



## bauser (2. Januar 2004)

@all
an alle gestrig daheim gebliebenen ,
für mich hat das neue jahr mit einer absoluten spitzen - hammer tour angefangen wenn sich das  2004 nur ein paar mal widerholen läßt , verspricht es ein super jahr zu werden    


@eurosquirrel
ich danke dir für diesen genialen neujahrstag war die mit abstand geilste tour !! das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen und ausbauen !!  

( grüße hab ich ausgerichtet , sie ist froh das es uns auf'm  " männer - abenteuer - spielplatz" gefallen hat , grüße zurück  )
 

@MW
ach nee schau mal an !!!!
nun gibts aber keine ausreden mehr


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. Januar 2004)

@ adaso: War mir ja klar, dass es einer merken würde! 
Aber wie der gute guuuude schon mal hier schrieb: Gefrotzel gehört halt dazu...!    Ich sach viel, wenn die Reifen fett sind ... äähhmm ... der Tag lang!

@ bauser: Siehe oben! 


Prost ihr beiden & all !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. Januar 2004)

...eigentlich mit morgen? Fährt da wer? Also ich würde ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brocke (3. Januar 2004)

also ich bin dabei...

wann und wo??


----------



## adaso (3. Januar 2004)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich kann  

Wenn dann stoß ich vieleicht später dazu , wo seid bzw. fahrt ihr 
morgen ??? damit ich weiß wo ich hin muß .

@bauser
Was los ?? Bist du auch dabei ??


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. Januar 2004)

Ok brocke, dann sach ich einfach mal KRANKENHAUS! 
Ich komm da hin und du auch. Falls noch jemand mitkommt (Adaso oder so...) kommen die auch hin. Ich war heute da und hab mich schon wieder verbessert. Hab den größten Drop gesprungen und das war echt geil! Es ist alles schön gefroren, sodass man gut Anlauf kriegt und die Treppen sind nicht vereist. Perfekte Vorraussetzungen also...! 

Vielleicht zeigst du mir/uns ja mal Langen als Street-Erlebnis, brocke!?!  Heute hab ich in so ner Art Industrie- oder Gewerbegebiet (mit Hotels und som Kram...) nach Jump- und Drop-Möglichkeiten gesucht, aber nix gefunden. Wir können ja mal schauen, ob es nicht noch was nettes gibt, irgendwo! 


Ach ja, wann soll ich da sein? Wenn ich 11 Uhr am Walldorfer Badesee losfahre dauert es glaube ich 1 Stunde oder etwas länger bis zum Krankenhaus. Weis nicht so genau. Mmhhh...
Also ca. 12 Uhr +- 15 Minuten! Wäre die Zeit Ok?



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (3. Januar 2004)

Hi, guys,

@bauser & brocke
Good to hear, that you will be riding tomorrow. I don't know, if I will be joining you, but I will be riding, too. However, I guess that I will opt for some trails closer to home. If I change my mind, I will post it on a short notice.

@bauser
I was out today doing some trail maintenance on the final part of the trail you were introduced the last time. I don't want to blow my own horn, but it came out pretty good. Even if I took quite a beating on on of the slippery trees. Well, no pain, no gain.

@korbinator
Please do let me know, when you want to ride in the upcoming week, thanks.

@Chris
Just in case you are following the thread, my attempts to lure the guys to Darmstadt haven't been successful yet. Nevertheless, I will keep on trying, and goo luck for your exams. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## brocke (3. Januar 2004)

@MetalWarrior
ja fett! 12 uhr am krankenhaus...
können ja dann noch ne runde durch langen drehen.


----------



## ghostlector (3. Januar 2004)

@MetalWarrior

Vielleicht zeigst du mir/uns ja mal Langen als Street-Erlebnis, brocke!?!  Heute hab ich in so ner Art Industrie- oder Gewerbegebiet (mit Hotels und som Kram...) nach Jump- und Drop-Möglichkeiten gesucht, aber nix gefunden. Wir können ja mal schauen, ob es nicht noch was nettes gibt, irgendwo! 

schau dir mal die Treppen im Darmstadt am Theater an oder an der Eissporthalle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (3. Januar 2004)

@ brocke: Jau supi, dann bis morgen! 

@ ghostlector: Tja, ich glaube ich hab das Theater in DA vor einigen Jahren mal gesehen, aber damal hab ich wohl noch nix mit MTB am Hut gehabt! Die Eissporthalle kenn ich ned, weil ich es immer gehasst hab, auf Schlittschuhen durch die Gegend zu fallen!  Mal sehen, ob ich da nur wegen ner Treppe hinfahre. Gibt sicher in vielen Städten Möglichkeiten...
Kommst du morgen auch? Kannst ja gerade von Erzhausen rüber zum Parkplatz vom Walldorfer Badesee fahren... 

@ bauser & all others die noch so da sind: Fahrt ihr morgen?


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (3. Januar 2004)

bin morgen vieleicht auch dabei wer fährt denn nun eigentlich genau ????

@mw
das is jetzt aber nicht dein ernst mit dem " 1 stunde " von walldorf - langen !!!!!!!!!!!!! oder ??


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. Januar 2004)

Was wie warum also wat nu??? Ich kann das echt nicht einschätzen. Hab zwar immer den Chronographen laufen, aber ich guck nie drauf.  Was denkst du denn, wie lang ham wir immer zum Krankenhaus gebraucht? 
Na ja, wenn ich richtig überlege, es mir noch mal bildlich vorstelle, wie ich heute mit den Racing Ralphs durch den Wald geflogen bin ... mmhhh ja ... da könnte man auch mit deutlich weniger als einer Stunde hinkommen!   
Aber egal jetzt, dann lass ich mir halt etwas Zeit und außerdem hab ich ja +- 15 min. geschrieben...

Ach ja, wer nu wirklich mitfährt? So wie ich das sehe der brocke und ich! hähä


----------



## bauser (3. Januar 2004)

wann fährst du am waldsee los ??


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. Januar 2004)

Am Langener Waldsee???
Ich bin um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Walldorfer Badesee!


----------



## bauser (4. Januar 2004)

ähm mein ich doch  
ok also wenn ich mit fahr bin ich um 11.00 uhr dort ok .!
was ist mit ghostlector wollt der nicht auch mit ??


----------



## bauser (4. Januar 2004)

@ eurosquirrel + korbinator

wünsch euch eine wunderschöne bike - woche , werd an euch denken , während ich malochen muß !!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. Januar 2004)

Ok, dann sehen wir uns morgen!  (Haste den Ralph schon vorne drauf? )

Was mit ghostlector ist weis ich nicht. Mal sehen, ob er kommt...



Greets, WM !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (4. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@bauser, MW, Ghostlector & brocke
Have fun tomorrow, guys, I will stay close to home and explore new possibilities.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Korbinator (4. Januar 2004)

Moin!

Mich hat´s erwischt - Grippe
Ich wünsche allen, die heute oder in den nächsten Tagen biken, einen wundervollen Ritt mit dem Alu-Ross im Schnee.

Ich habe mir übrigens mal 2 verschieden Sätze Reifen geordert - den Nokian NBX 2,3 und den Racing Ralph 2,4. Das ist der Vorteil, wenn man Gutscheine zu Weihnachten bekommt... Wenn ich wieder fit bin wird ordentlich getestet, mit dem Rumgerutsche kann das ja so nicht weitergehen.

Frohes Biken und bleibt fit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (4. Januar 2004)

@ Korbi: Ich wette du nimmst den Ralph!  Der is genial!  Über den NBX hab ich schon einiges negatives gelesen. Aber mal sehen was du sagst...
GUTE BESSERUNG! 

@ brocke: bauser und ich haben gerade telefoniert und ausgemacht, dass das heute nix wird mit Street bei dem Schnee. Da fallen wir nur so durch die Gegend... 

@ bauser: Tja, schade. Aber nächstes WE klappts vielleicht. Allerdings soll es ja dann nur noch regnen. 
Viel Spaß noch beim Malochen und nen schönen Sonntag! 
Ach ja, schau mal hier: www.proceedcycles.de    


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (4. Januar 2004)

@heut biken !!!
aaaalso habt ihr schon aus dem fenster geschaut ???
trail mit schnee ok aber street mit schnee muß net sein oder ?? 

@korbinator
wünsch dir gute besserung !!!!!!!!! 
hoffe das deine reifen - geschicht bald ein ende hat und so zufrieden -  stellend endet wie bei mir !! man sieht sich in naher zukunft 


fährt jetzt heut überhaupt jemand ???????


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. Januar 2004)

Ja, ich fahre! Ich begleite meine Mutter beim Nordic Walking! Hab keinen Bock nebenher zu laufen, also nehm ich mein Bike mit!


----------



## brocke (4. Januar 2004)

schade... dann blasen wir das für heute ab... es macht ja kein sinn bei schnee street zu fahren  .
aber der sommer kommt... (irgendwann)


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. Januar 2004)

Betonung auf "irgendwann"!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (4. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@bauser
So, did you go riding after all, or did you just stay at home 
I used the great weather - we did get a lot of snow down here - to explore some new territory, and indeed, I did find some "killer" trails. I leave the interpretation to you. Well, I hope, that the transition to the daytime shift won't be too hard for your. See you next weekend.

@korbinator
Sorry to hear that you caught the flu, I hope you will be better soon. Just in case your condition is improving, send me a pm, so we can hook up for a ride.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. Januar 2004)

Guten Abend! 

@ Eurosquirrel: Du willst uns ja immer noch nach Darmstadt und in den Odenwald "locken" gelle! 
Wenn dann mal wieder kein Schnee liegen sollte und es nicht regnet und nicht zu kalt ist und und und, dann würde ich gerne mal vorbeikommen (mit bauser)!
Wie siehts damit so aus? Wann soll das Wetter so werden, wie ich es gerne hätte?  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (5. Januar 2004)

Hi, there,

@MW
I would suggest, that you will come down the next weekend. I am certain, that the weather will be right up your alley. And, don't forget, there is nothing like bad weather, just the wrong clothing. I recommend, that you contact bauser, so he can give you a short run down on what to expect down here. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. Januar 2004)

Das hört sich gut an!
Der bauser hat mir auch schon ein bischen was erzählt. 
Mit der langen Treppe an der Schule, den geilen Trails und so Sachen...!   

Ich frag ihn mal, ob er am WE Zeit hat! 



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (5. Januar 2004)

@eurosquirrel + mw
zeit u. lust ( vor allem lust  ) hab ich , näheres können wir ja noch  im verlauf der woche klären !!
bin tod - müde tagschicht ist zum k..... !! aber sollte ich diese woche überleben , kriegen wir da schon was gebacken in bezug auf odenwald  !   
größtes problem wird das hinkommen bzw. der bike - transport !!
naja mal schauen  

gruß bauser


----------



## BlackWolf (5. Januar 2004)

Tach,leiste euch demnächst am See geseschaft muss nur noch auf meine Laufräder Warten 






Hab mein Hintere Rigida Taurus gefetzt


----------



## bauser (5. Januar 2004)

@ BlackWolf
herzlich willkommen in unserer runde !!


----------



## BlackWolf (5. Januar 2004)

JO,





und achsö bald gibts noch son SCHALACHTSCHIFF


----------



## Eurosquirrel (5. Januar 2004)

Hi, there,

@MW
Sounds godd, and you will see, it's worth it to come down here

@bauser
Sorry to hear that daytime shift sucks. Well, I was out on the trails again today, and, what can I say, every day a new trail. If it goes on like this we will have an epic 4 to 5 hours loop down here in spring, but it will take lots of work to create them the way I have it in mind. But, hey, it will be worth it, I promise  
Until the weekend then.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## brocke (5. Januar 2004)

aber mal ne andere sache:
eurosquirrel hat neulich mal etwas von einer bmx-bahn am waldsee erzählt... wo ist die genau??
gibt es vielleicht auch irgendwo dort ein paar doubles oder tables?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (6. Januar 2004)

@ brocke: Na ja, das sind nicht wirklich Doubles dort! 
Tables keine!
Ich dachte, du hast ihm die Strecke gezeigt!
(Is doch ned weit von euch...)

@ Eurosquirrel: Ja klar isses das wert, in den Odenwald zu kommen! Ich bin da schon manchmal zu Fuß gewesen und hab mich totgeärgert, dass ich mein Bike nicht dabei hatte...!   

@ bauser: Wir können mit den Bikes nach Groß Gerau HBF fahren, von dort nach Darmstadt (oder sogar weiter bis DA Eberstadt) und dann Richtung Groß Umstadt mim Zug. Den Rest radln...
Oder geht das nich? 
Oh fu**, das wird nur immer recht teuer mim Zug. Müssen halt mehr Leude mitkommen und die Gruppenkarte zusammen kaufen. Dann isses billgä! (Zwinker zu Skkain und BlackWolf! )

@ BlackWolf: YEAH, endlich der dritte Schlachschiff-Rider dabei!      Wie gehts so? Alles klar? 



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (6. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@MW
Yes, please do check with Bauser on how you will be coming down here. I also remember Ghostlector mentioning, that he has a car capable of transporting up to three bikes and riders. Perhaps you should drop him a pm to inquire about this possibility.

@bauser
Pretty shitty weather to ride down here today, but great weather to get some work done, i.e. I finished another piece of the trail, which you can enjoy this weekend. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. Januar 2004)

Jau, das wäre natürlich auch gut, wenn der ghostlector sich bereit erklären würde, uns mit zu nehmen! 

Ich hab heute mal bei www.bahn.de geschaut, wie eir am besten nach Groß-Umstadt kommen. Wir müssten mit der S-Bahn oder per Bike nach Groß-Gerau fahren und von dort aus Richtung Darmstadt, in Babenhausen umsteigen und dann bis nach Groß-
Umstadt. Einmal Umsteigen mit nur 3 (!) Minuten Zeit. Falls da was nicht pünktlich sein sollte und wir am Wochenende fahren, dauert es recht lange, bis wir weiter kommen...

Für Details:

http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...lsOut_setStatus_C1-2_allHalts=yes&OK#cis_C1-2

Aber gut, es ist besser, als hin zu schieben! 

Leider gibts auf der Internetseite der Bahn für diese Strecke keine Preisauskunft. Ich rechne mal mit min. 20 Euro für ne Gruppentageskarte, eher mehr...!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (7. Januar 2004)

Wie jetzt Schnee in Frankfurt???   

Komm gerade vom Frühstück 9.30 Uhr Ortszeit und hab mich im Büro mal ins I-net geloggt. also hier sinds jetzt so um die 30 Grad.

die Aircon läuft im hintergrund und die Sekretärin bringt dem German wundercarpenter grad nen Coffee, das leben ist einfach zu gut zu mir   

Habe die Ehre und viel Spass im Schnee, morgen gehts Jetski fahren !!!!!!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (7. Januar 2004)

@guuude

Hi, dude, it's good to hear from you. Seems like you are having a hell of a time down in "Truly Asia". Well, don't forget about us while you are jet-skiiing, sounds like a real drag , because we too need the skills of the "wunder carpenter" here in the "Old - or shall I say Cold World". Take good care of yourself. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (7. Januar 2004)

@MW
das mit der bahn kannst  wohl vergessen! das bike im " normalen " zug mit zu nehmen ist gar nicht so einfach ! zu dem sind wir dann schon fertig mit der welt von der anreise ,  bevor wir nur einen meter auf dem bike gefahren sind 
naja mal schauen !!!

@guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude 
du alter  " hosenlatztrommler " den ranzen sollst du dir verbrennen        
hoffe du hast ne schöne zeit !!!


----------



## bauser (7. Januar 2004)

.........ganz vergessen..........

@eurosquirrel
wie ist das wetter bei dir da oben ?? bike - tauglich ?? hoffe du hast sonnenschein bestellt fürs WE  
aber is uns ja eigentlich eh egal oder ?


----------



## Eurosquirrel (7. Januar 2004)

Hi, there,

@bauser
Well, the weather was really great today, so I went out to get some dirt under my knobbies and try to explore new trails. Unfortunately the ride was cut a little bit short because of a double pinch flat. Well, shit happens. However, I absolutely support your statement about the weather. No one really cares as long as you are having fun out there. So, let me know when you are planning to come down here. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Januar 2004)

Ja, is euch das Wetter denn echt egal? 
Also wenns rutschig is (Schnee oder Eis) dann komm ich nicht mit!
Wenns schon nass ist geht ja noch. Wenns aber beim Biken regnet find ich nicht in Ordnung. Da machts mir einfach keinen Spaß zu fahren...


Wie würden wir denn nun hinkommen?
bauser, du kannst nur ein Bike im Auto unterbringen, oder? 

Ich hätte jetzt nicht so große Probleme, mim Zug zu kommen. Das geht schon...!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (7. Januar 2004)

@MW
To be quite honest with you - yes, the weather is for me, and I can only speak for myself, a rather secondary factor. Furthermore you do enjoy most of the time "protection by nature". And once you're wet, you are just that - wet, so what?! But, hey, that's just my opinion, do what you feel comfortable with, no worries 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Januar 2004)

Ja klar, das sieht jeder anders. Ich meine, wenn es nur ein bischen nieselt, dann würde ich auch fahren, aber es ist so störend, wenns regnet. Allerdings wäre ja die "protection by nature" etwas, was mich ein bischen überreden könnte.  
Na ja, wir werden sehen...

Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse an einem Ausflug in den Odenwald am Wochenende?


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Januar 2004)

Bin jetzt gleich unterwegs so um den Waldsee und in der Umgebung. Mal Richtung Zeppelinheim und Buchschlag.
Mal sehen, vielleicht treffe ich ja jemanden...! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (8. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@MW
Well, how was your ride today? Where did you go? Met anybody?

@bauser
I used the nice weather today to finally finish the new trail section, and tomorrow I will be the first one riding it, checking if it has plenty of flow etc.... Well, you can built your own opinion this weekend. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Januar 2004)

Oh, äähhhh ... na ja...
Ich hatte da einen kleinen Zwischenfall, noch bevor ich unterwegs war.  

Ich hatte mein Bike gestern Abend "gesäubert". Aus Faulheit nicht mit Lappen ordentlich alles schön geputzt und "geWD40igt", sondern einfach mim Gartenschlauch geduscht. Und wieder einmal hat der dusselige MW seine Bremsbeläge kontaminiert!   hähä
Toll, was? Ich bin da schon Meister drinne. Schon über fünf mal hab ich das gemacht und immer noch nichts draus gelernt... 
Ich ändere das ab jetzt. Werde mein liebes Radl nun immer schön "richtig" putzen. So wie es sich gehört!

Demnach bin ich nicht biken gewesen heute, sondern hab neue Beläge besorgt und die alten ordentlich gereinigt. Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich sie nochmal verwenden. Manchmal geht das ja...

Hoffe, dass ich am WE auch komme und endlich wieder fahren kann!   



Haut rein Leute... 

Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. Januar 2004)

So, jetzt gehen meine Bremsen wieder und das Wetter hat sich auch zum Guten gewndt! 

Ich bin wech...


----------



## Eurosquirrel (9. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@bauser
Hey, dude, what's up? Please do give me a call (on the land line) regarding the weekend ride, so I can plan accordingly, thanks. By the way, today I went out on the trails again. It started out sunny, but after the first half it changed to rain, cats and dogs that is, and didn't finish until the end. Nevertheless, I got to try the new trails, which were unfortunately way to slippery to pass, but it was fun nevertheless. Otherwise I do have to inform you, that the rain of the last days made some of the new obstacles unpassable, i.e. it was like riding on soap, so I do have to "manipulate" them a little bit in the near future. Did you find a "Dachdecker" yet for these kinds of modification. 

@MW
What about you? Are you planning on coming down this weekend?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. Januar 2004)

Mmhhh, nen Laden, der Dachpappe hat, gibts hier glaube ich schon. Müsste man halt mal fragen...

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich auch komme. Ich war heute unterwegs und es hat auch hier junge Hunde geregnet. Das war echt Mist! 
Morgen hat meine Mutter Geburtstag. Will heißen, ich hab keine Zeit und werde am Sonntag wohl ziemlich vollgefuttert und platt sein...

Es hat (diesmal) nicht sollen sein. Berichtet ihr dann mal, wie es war, gelle!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (10. Januar 2004)

so mich hats auch erwischt seit gestern  dicker hals usw. GRIPPE  

werd morgen mittag versuchen ne kleine runde zu drehen wenn es mein zustand zu läßt !!

wo seid ihr eigentlich alle ?????


----------



## adaso (10. Januar 2004)

Wünsch Dir eine gute Besserung und Kopf hoch das Jahr hat ja gerade erst begonnen    

Werde morgen auch ein bischen biken wenn du losziehst kannst ja mal kurz hier posten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Januar 2004)

Gute Besserung auch von mir und Skkain! 
Wir haben uns gerade tierisch die Bäuche vollgestopft und müssen uns hier jetzt erstmal etwas ausruhen!   


bauser, willst du das eigentlich wirklich machen, was du mir da letztens in der PM geschrieben hast?


----------



## Cube04 (11. Januar 2004)

Hi Ihr, 
verfolge schon seit längerem eure Unterhaltungen, und hab' mich jetzt endlich mal entschlossen mich anzumelden....und.....hier bin ich!
Kann also sein, das ich mich ab und an mal einmische  
Gruß
cube04


----------



## Eurosquirrel (11. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@Cube04
Welcome to our "community". We are looking forward to see you out on the trails with us in the near future.

@bauser
Just came back from a nice wet ride. Sorry you couldn't make it, but, hey, there will be other times. Get well soon, and let me know when you will be ready to roll again. Do you have a "Dachdecker" connection?

@korbinator
What about you, are you feeling better? Wanna ride next week?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (11. Januar 2004)

@cube 04
von meiner seite ,ebenso herzlich willkommen ! hoffe man sieht sich in naher zukunft !!  

@eurosquirrel
hoffe bin bald wieder einsatzbereit !! 
mit dachdecker kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht dienen dafür wohn ich noch nicht lang genug hier , aber denk mal mw kennt bestimmt einen ! 

@mw 
hört sich übel an !! schreib dir ne pm bezüglich des f7 !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. Januar 2004)

@ bauser: Na ja, sooo übel noch nicht, aber ich hab schon ein paar Bedenken. Nicht das da der Rahmen putt geht... 

Es gibt in Mör-Wal übrigens vier Dachdeckereien!
Ob man da auch was kaufen kann weis ich aber nicht. Sind schließlich keine Shops für Dachdeckereibedarf. Ich denke mal, dass die nur dein Dach decken, aber dir nichts verkaufen werden...
Ihr wollt ja Dachpappe. Da würd ich erstmal im Baumarkt gucken!
Vielleicht geben die uns ja Reste und Verschnittenes umsonst... 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (11. Januar 2004)

@MW

Thanks for the research. My experience shows, that markets like the Home Depot are not that "flexible" with their remains. Perhaps we would have more luck with just asking the locals. Perhaps, if you find the time 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (12. Januar 2004)

Stimmt auch wieder. Die großen Märkte haben mir auch nichts geben wollen, als ich MDF zum Lautsprecherselbstbau gesucht habe. Die hatten das halbe Lager voll mit Platten, die ich gebrauchen konnte und die nicht mehr verkauft werden sollten, aber sie haben nichts rausgerückt, die Säcke...!   

Ich frage dann mal bei unseren Dachdeckern nach...


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Januar 2004)

...was los hier? Gibts euch noch, oder wie?


----------



## Korbinator (15. Januar 2004)

Kuckuck,

bin heute zum ersten Mal seit 4 Wochen wieder auf meinem Bike gewesen. Mehrere Krankheiten haben mich davon abgehalten - eine davon heisst Arbeit...  

Fährt jemand am Sonntag bzw. hat einer mal mitbekommen ob´s da trocken bleiben soll?

Gruss und gut´s Nächtle!



			
				MetalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> ...was los hier? Gibts euch noch, oder wie?


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Januar 2004)

WoW, da is einer!  

Dann mal viel Spaß, wenn du endlich wieder biken kannst!  
Wettermäßig hab ich momentan null Peilung, sorry...  


Greets, MW !!!  

PS.: Welche Reifen haste denn nun? Ralphilein, oder?


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Januar 2004)

@ bauser: Wegen Sonntag. Sach an!


----------



## Korbinator (15. Januar 2004)

MetalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> @ bauser: Wegen Sonntag. Sach an!


N´abend!

Habe jetzt die Nokian NBX 2,3 in der Faltversion drauf und bin jetzt 2 kurze Touren im Matsch gefahren. Muss sagen, bis jetzt der geilste Reifen bei nassen Bedingungen. Mal sehen, was die bei Trockenheit oder nassen Wurzeln von sich geben. Aber bis jetzt sahne. Vor Allem sollen die ja laut Bike-Workshop ca. 750g wiegen - meine wiegen 640g!

Gut´s Nächtle!


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Januar 2004)

Cool!    
Ich hatte den 2,3er NBX auch mal in die Wahl mit eingeschlossen, aber dann einige negative Postings dazu gelesen. Da hab ichs gelassen. Aber was du da sagst hört sich ja super an! 

Viel Spaß mit den Schlappen!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (16. Januar 2004)

Hi, guys, 

long time, no hear.

@korbinator
Good to hear, that you are back on the bike again, if you are in the mood you could come down in the Odenwald for a spin on Sunday. Weather is fine, and so are the trails  

@MW
And you should come and join him  

@bauser
Did you get my last pm, and will you be able to come down here on Sunday?

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Korbinator (16. Januar 2004)

Hello again / Mahlzeit!

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag zumindest von oben trocken ist bin ich dabei. Aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich die Grippe noch nicht ganz überwunden habe, will ich da nichts riskieren. Aber ansonsten bin ich dabei.

Gruss und bis Samstag, da sollten wir nochmal genauer das Wetter checken.


----------



## BlackWolf (16. Januar 2004)

war heut mit`m Skkain am See, und der mir den sigeltrail gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Januar 2004)

@ BlackWolf: Ja, hat er mir erzählt!  

@ Eurosquirrel: Ich muss wegen meinem Hinterbau erst mal zum Händler!
Bin dann am SO nicht dabei ... leider! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## BlackWolf (16. Januar 2004)

nur der weg dahin ist so ewig und dann noch der blöde schotter weg!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Januar 2004)

Haha! Mit meinen Racing Ralphs macht mir das garnix mehr aus!
Hihi, ihr müsst euch da abquälen...!    

Krankenhaus is aber geiler!  
Ich mag diesen Trail am See ned so, der is mir zu langweilig...


----------



## BlackWolf (16. Januar 2004)

Hat mir der Skkain erzählt, klärst du das morgen mit den Hinterbau, wenn dass wieder morgen wird können wir ja die Kranken in Langen besuchen


----------



## BlackWolf (16. Januar 2004)

@ all   
der mewa fragt sich wo ER hingegangen ist!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Januar 2004)

Oh, ist dir aufgefallen, woher meine Signatur stammt?  

...Es war ein za-uberhafter kliner Fisch...  

Aber genug, lass ma nich den Thread zumüllen!  

Ich muss ma gucken, vielleicht gehts doch mim Hinterbau. Hast Recht...
Mal sehen...


----------



## BlackWolf (16. Januar 2004)

können ja morgen die Kranken besuchen und dann..........
.......über sie drüber DROPEN.










LOS "DROP[P]EN"


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Januar 2004)

Morgen bringen wir aber Skkian's Bike zum BOC!
Das schaffe ich nicht, von der Zeit...

Falls mein Bike halbwegs in Ordnung ist, können wir am Sonntag droppen gehen!


----------



## Korbinator (18. Januar 2004)

Tja, da hat uns wohl das tolle Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 

Ich wünsche trotzdem Allen einen netten Sonntag und hoffe, dass wir´s bald mal wieder krachen lassen können. Freue mich schon auf den anstehenden Darmstadt-Trip.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Januar 2004)

Ja stimmt, wir müssen endlich mal Richtung Darmstadt! Hoffentlich klappts diesmal...


----------



## Eurosquirrel (18. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@korbinator & MW
Well, I am amazed about your persistence of still insisting on coming down in the Odenwald. Perhaps one of these days you will be able to make it. I am also puzzled about your statements regarding the weather. Down here it was sunny skies and dry cold, perfect for the trails. You just have to get your lazy butts of the couch  

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Januar 2004)

Eurosquirrel schrieb:
			
		

> You just have to get your lazy butts of the couch



   *My butt is not lazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## bauser (18. Januar 2004)

bauser meldet sich zurück !!!!!!
die spinnen die römer ! 
komm vor lauter arbeit zu gar nix mehr , morgen beginnt für mich die dritte woche ohne biken !  
hoffe wir kriegen fürs nächste wochenende was auf die reihe .
wo sind die eigentlich alle ???????????undefined


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Januar 2004)

Hi, du Armer! 3 (!!!) Wochen nicht richtig biken!  
Das ist unmenschlich!!!   
Da musst du mal mit den Verantwortlichen  machen!  

Irgendwie scheint außer uns 4 von dieser Seite jetzt, keiner mehr im Thread zu sein...  


Viel Glück beim Durchstehen deiner nächsten Schufter-Woche!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (18. Januar 2004)

@Eurosquirrel:

Hey you little buttmonkey (quotation from "Bruce Almighty) from Odenwald  

You should not talk about my ass without having it tested...  
Mal im Ernst: ich habe seit geraumer Zeit 2 Jobs plus meine eigene kleine Firma, da bleibt nunmal gegenüber Part-Timern, Studenten und Schülern recht wenig Zeit zum Biken. Obendrein habe ich ab morgen SCHICHTDIENST  :kotz: - Gruss an Bauser... Und zu allem Übel bin ich von April bis ca. Ende August im Namen des Herrn für meine Firma im Ausland unterwegs. Hoch lebe das IT-Gewerbe...

Trotzdem ist Biken mein No.1 Hobby und umso mehr ein Genuss, mit netten Leuten fahren zu können. Daher ziehe ich mich auch an so Strohhälmen wie einem kurzen Trip nach DA oder sonstwohin hoch - sofern Dein Angebot noch steht, uns über Deine Home-Trails zu führen.

UND ÜBERHAUPT: bis heute mittag um 12 hat´s hier alle paar Minuten heftigst geregnet und gestürmt. Und um 13.30 Uhr war ich schon wieder in Kaiserslautern gedated, da ging dann auch nix mehr.

@All:
Kann nicht mal Einer an der Uhr drehen und ermöglichen, dass ich auch mal wieder unter der Woche im Hellen biken kann?! Scheiss-Spiel!

Trotzdem ´ne schöne Woche für Euch und bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Januar 2004)

Mhh, das hört sich irgendwie nicht wirklich toll an! Schon der nächste, der nicht am Tag biken kann. Wo soll das nur enden...?  
IT-Branche:     

Hoffe, man fährt mal wieder zusmmen ... irgendwann...!    


@ Euro: Hast du schon die neuen Bilder gesehen? Wir haben angefangen nen kleinen Park zu bauen! Ich muss euch mal die Mini-Videos brennen...   Hier is meine Gallerie: KLICK MY LAZY BUTT )  Du musst unbedingt mal herkommen, nach Mörftown! Da geht einiges zu bauen!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (18. Januar 2004)

@korbinator & MW
Well, well, well. Isn't it amazing, I just have to tease you with your pride and there you are. That's the kind of enthusiasm I want to see next time we announce a ride  . By the way, I don't know the quote, and I am not what you would consider an admirer of Jim Carrey's work either. And yes, I am still determined - and looking forward - to show you guys the trails down south, once you get ... I am going to leave the remains of the sentence to your imagination  . Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. Januar 2004)

Ja, der Korbinator und ich, wir sind schon zwei, he!  

Nicht aufzuhalten! Enthusiasmus pur! Ensame Spitze!    


Cya on the Trails...

...MW !!!


----------



## Cube04 (19. Januar 2004)

Servus miteinander!  

Sagt mal, fähr jemand von euch im April in Gilserberg den Kellerwald-Bikemarathon? Oder anders....fährt überhaupt jemand Marathon? 

bis dann, 
cube04

eat fast, breath fast, drive fast


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. Januar 2004)

Hi Cube!

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, biken wir hier alle nur zum Spaß.
Kann aber natürlich sein, dass auch manche trotzdem ab und zu mal nen kleinen Marathon mitfahren...   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (19. Januar 2004)

@Eurosquirrel: Yes, i´m gonna get my lazy ass up and give you a visit down south. As soon as my boss gives me some free time at the weekends or the early shift from six ´til three. By the way: you just tickled my pride, homie. But you didn´t scratch it so far.  

@Cube: ich fahre wohl dieses Jahr mal den einen oder anderen Marathon, aber das hängt stark davon ab, wie oft ich zum Fahren komme, siehe oben. Ausserdem ist mein Marathon-Bike noch nicht fertig.

@MW: Allerdings, wir zwei sind schon zwei! Wäre ja auch komisch, wenn wir zwei vier wären, dann wären die drei Anderen ganz schön allein...


----------



## bauser (19. Januar 2004)

@ eurosquirrel , korbinator , mw ..........all !!

also ich denk mal das wir das mit dem odenwald nächstes wochenende durchziehen sollten , vorraus gestzt das wetter spielt mit !!  

werd dann zwar nach 3 wochen bike - pause mein ganz persönliches - sportliches   WATERLOO  
erleben , aber hab ja noch zum trost MW an meiner seite


----------



## Korbinator (19. Januar 2004)

Na dann kann ich Euch nur gutes Wetter und viel Spass wünschen, habe am Wochenende Dienst von 13 bis 22.45 Uhr!  

Trotzdem viel Spass und bis hoffentlich bald mal.


----------



## 5kulls (19. Januar 2004)

Hab das treiben hier schon eine Weile beobachtet!

Hab auch mitbekommen das mein alter =) Kollege eurosquirrel schon mehrfach versucht hat euch in den Odenwald bzw. Frankenstein und Umgebung zu locken!
Leider bisher ohne Erfolg! Wie stehts am kommenden Wochenende? Näheres entweder über's Board der eurosquirrel!

@eurosquirrel
So jetzt hab ich mich auchmal mit eingeschaltet! Geht ja nich' das die Jungs noch nie unsere Tour gefahren sind =)
Am kommenden Donnerstag hab ich endlich alle Klausuren hinter mich gebracht (mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich) Also lass von dir hören... Bevor du im Februar wieder komplett ausgebucht bist =)


----------



## MetalWarrior (20. Januar 2004)

@ Korbi:     

@ bauser: Ja, jetzt wo ich doch den Ratten Ralph hab, kann ich endlich mithalten! Hoffe ich doch...  

@ Eurosquirrel & 5kulls: Ist das Wetter bei euch noch in Ordnung (nach meiner Definition natürlich  )? Bei uns is ne riesen Schnee-Schlammpampe und das soll auch erstmal nicht viel besser werden...  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (20. Januar 2004)

Hi there,

@5kulls
Well, it's great to see that you are changing your position from an observing to an active one, nice move. Considering the fact, that your finals are almost over, and I am certain that you passed with flying colours, we need to ride a.s.a.p.. Unfortunately I can't ride this weekend because I am in the Kleinwalsertal, where we are having a company vacation until Sunday. But from Monday on I will be game, i.e. I can ride all week long before the schedule starts to fill up after February 1st. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (23. Januar 2004)

Ich muss mal wieder was schreiben, sonst fällt unser Thread noch nach unten durch!  

Was is mitm WE? Hat jemand Bock zu fahren?  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. Januar 2004)

...was is nu mit WE? 
BlackWolf, Skkain und ich drehen morgen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, eine Runde um den Langener Waldsee und jumpen dann am Krankenhaus noch ne Weile. Anschließend gehts über den Trail am Waldsee zurück Richtung Walldorf und dort dann über den Teufelstrail hinter der Elefanten-Hütte. (Der ist echt super...!  )
In Mörfelden gibts dann noch ne kleine Street-Session (wenn man das so nennen darf, bei den paar Treppen und Drops  ) und ne Runde über unseren kleinen (aber feinen) selfmade Bikepark (der sich ja noch 
im Aufbau befindet - wer mitmachen will soll sich melden!  )! 
Damit wäre dann der Tag voll ausgefüllt...! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (26. Januar 2004)

Hat jemand am nächsten WE Zeit und Lust mit zum Krankenhaus zu fahren?
Dahinter soll ein "Berg" mit Trails, Jumps und Northsore-Zeugs sein...
Wir wollen das mal auskundschaften!  

Ansonsten wird noch was bei uns in Mörf-Town gemacht!  
bauser, vielleicht kannst du ja mitkommen! Hasts ja nicht weit...  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (26. Januar 2004)

Hello again,

sorry, momentan bekomme ich´s einfach zeitlich nicht hin. Wenn ich nicht gerade Dienst habe, ruft die Family. Muss auch sein. Ich träume ja noch immer vom frühen Frühling (deshalb heisst der ja schliesslich so!) des Jahres 2004, mit viel Freizeit und tollem Wetter und vielen Netten Biketouren...

Trotzdem bis bald!


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Januar 2004)

Tja, schade, dass du momentan nicht dabei sein kannst, Korbi! 

@ Eurosquirrel: Hast du denn Zeit am WE? Wir sind 3 oder 4 und vielleicht kann der bauser noch mitkommen...!


----------



## soulfly (28. Januar 2004)

wollt auch mal wieder ein lebenszeichen abgeben!   

was palnt ihr am WE ?? mal im Odenwald fahren oder rundumLangen?
naja ist momentan alles sehr wetter abhängig deshalb schau ich einfach nochmal vorm WE rein.....oder schickt mir ne PM.

gruß


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Januar 2004)

Tach soulfly! Gibts dich auch noch...!   

Wir aus Mörfelden wollen auf jeden Fall über den Trail am Waldsee Richtung Krankenhaus fahren. Dort dann ne Weile droppen und jumpen (Technik-Training  ) und halt diesen Berg suchen, den ich oben schon mal erwähnt habe. Danach noch den Teufelstrail bei Walldorf und wenn noch Zeit bleibt in Mörfelden was machen...!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## bauser (28. Januar 2004)

guten morgen ,
ich leb auch noch !! wenn ich nicht grad arbeiten muß   
an meinem 12 - 13 std. - tag hat sich nämlich noch nix geändert , wird eher schlimmer !! :kotz: 
wochenende muß ich vieleicht auch noch dran hängen , mal sehen !!

@MW
vergiß den berg eurosquirrel + chostlector und ich waren schon dort , ist die anreise nicht wert !!

@ eurosquirrel
meld mich ,sobald sich das arbeits - techni. wieder beruhigt , bei dir sorry !!

gruß bauser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Januar 2004)

@ hardworker: Ach das war der Tag, an dem ihr so enttäuscht zurück gekommen seid! Ok, dann eben nicht zum Berg...


----------



## Eurosquirrel (29. Januar 2004)

Hi guys  ,

so how are you all doing these days. Sorry, that I have been a stranger to the forum recently, but it occurs that Bauser and I do have the same problem  . However, I do have one significant advantage - I love my work!!!!

@bauser
Well, I feel for you, my friend, and I am missing our rides. But hey, it can only get better from here  . Let me know when you will be ready to roll again.

@MW
I will be riding this weekend. As a matter of fact, a friend of mine suggested to do the Frankenstein-Melibocus tour in the snow. Quite a proposal. Otherwise I will stay down here and have a great snow ride in the local mountains.

@soulfly
If you wanna join - drop me a pm.

@guuuude
Aren't you supossed to be back by now? So, how was it, and are you ready to do some trail maintenance?

@korbinator
Don't worry, my friend, your season will be approaching soon. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. Januar 2004)

Na, dann viel Spaß beim Snow-Riding!  

Wir warten mal ab, ob vielleicht doch noch jemand mit uns kommt...!


----------



## MetalWarrior (31. Januar 2004)

Man kann uns heute am Waldsee und am Krankenhaus treffen (wenns zeitlich hinhaut auch noch in Walldorf und Mörfelden...)! Skkain und ich sind ab ca. 11 Uhr unterwegs...!  


Haut rein und Greeeeeeets vom MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (1. Februar 2004)

Hi there. ladies and gentlemen,

it seems to me that our thread is recently either loosing its appeal or most of you are still in hybernation. Nevertheless, the weather is picking up and we should take advantage of it. Besides, it will be (supposely) a great year for riding a bike, out on the trails that is. So, get your gear ready, lube up your chains, and get rid of your winter fat by joining me for a ride next weekend down here in the outback.

By the way, I took the opportunity on Friday for a nice 4 hour-ride in my neighbourhood. I got lucky, i.e. it was sunny, cold, and my knobbies were the first to touch the virgin snow on the trails. Biking certainly is a spiritual experience, isn't it  

So, guys, let me know when you will be joining me. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. Februar 2004)

Ja, unser Thread hier verliert schon an Boden!  
Die Hanauer überholen uns bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (5. Februar 2004)

Hallooooo???


----------



## Eurosquirrel (6. Februar 2004)

@MW
Nice try, buddy, but will it help?!

@All the guys and gals out there
Well, I will be riding this weekend again down here, so if anyone wants to join, drop me a pm.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. Februar 2004)

It won't help I think...

@ Korbinator: Wie sind eigentlich deine Nokian NBX? Beschreibe doch ma bitte! Welche Version hast du von denen? Falt, Draht, Tubeless, DH, XC, blabla...?  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (6. Februar 2004)

mal ein servus an alle!!!!!!!!!

ich will mich am sonntag auch mal wieder aufn sattel schwingen.

wenn ich das aber so sehe           http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10637&ort=Langen&near=&tag=2

wird das wahrscheinlich wieder nur so ein 2std. schnee-ritt rund um die Sehring!
trotzem allen ein schönes WE und ein guten ritt!


----------



## ghostlector (7. Februar 2004)

servus

 MW 
 bist du gestern im Buchschlag gewesen im Wald ? Auf meinem weg zur Arbeit hab ich da ein paar Jungs gesehn um ca. 16:30 !


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Februar 2004)

Hi ghostlector!

Nee, ich kanns nicht gewesen sein, weil mein Bike beim Service ist. Hab das Hauptlager am Hinterbau kaputtgedroppt!    


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (8. Februar 2004)

Heeeeellooooo!!!

Bevor der Thread hier tatsächlich wegen miesen Wetters, Schichtarbeit und sonstigen Verhinderungen einschläft, muss ich mich doch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

@MW: Die Nokian habe ich in der 2.3er Faltversion. Bis jetzt supergenial im Wald. Bin ihn aber noch nicht auf Schotter oder Asphalt gefahren, muss sich noch zeigen wie er da ist. War zwar nicht billig, ist aber meiner Meinung nach jeden Cent wert. Selbst im Matsch schlägt der sich wie einer seiner schmaleren Kollegen.

Ansonsten komme ich ja seit Anfang Januar gar nicht mehr zum Biken, das alte Lied...  
Besserung ist leider erst ab Mitte März in Sicht, da habe ich mal 3 Wochen keine Schicht.

Greetz to all!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Februar 2004)

Der NBX soll recht klein für 2,3 ausfallen, hab ich gelesen. Kannst du ihn mal messen an der breitesten Stelle, bitte!  
Hast du nen Größenverglech mit z.B. Fat Albert oder so?

Dann noch viel Spaß beim überbrücken der Nicht-Bike-Zeit bis Mitte März...!    


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. Februar 2004)

Skkain und ich kriegen unsere Bikes diese Woche sicher wieder vom Service zurück und dann werden wir am Wochenende (bei ordentlichem Wetter  ) unterwegs sein! Aber hier is kaum noch einer, der mitfahren kann, oder? 
brocke, gibts dich noch? Krankenhaus und Langen wollten wir doch mal machen...
Korbi und bauser können wahrscheinlich noch nicht...! 
Euro, wie siehts bei dir aus? (Ich weis, wir müssen auch mal zu dir runter. Da isses eh fetter, als hier, aber wir kommen da so schlecht hin und Bahn können wir uns im Moment nich leisten...)
ghostlector, du hast doch sicher mal Zeit, oder?  


Greets, MW und die Merfeller !!!


----------



## brocke (10. Februar 2004)

also am wochenende hab ich nix gegen ne kleine runde am krankenhaus... und falls es mein mitbewohner mal schafft 5 meter radzufahren ohne sich hinzulegen dann ist er bestimmt auch am start (sonst tret ich den zum krankenhaus   ).
sag mal bescheit wann usw... möge die macht mit euch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (11. Februar 2004)

Na, das is doch mal was! Endlich einer, der mitkommt!  
Ich denke, dass wir vier am Samstag alle Zeit haben (Sonntag vielleicht auch) und dann könnten wir dich ja am Krankenhaus treffen. Mit deinem Dirt musst du dich ja nicht extra zum Waldsee quälen...  

Ich sag dir also am Freitag bescheid, ob-wann-wo-wie genau usw...!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (11. Februar 2004)

Hi there,

@MW
Well, I will be riding on the weekend, but not on Saturday, because it is Valentines Day. You singles, of course, wouldn't know anything about it, would you  . But in a way you will be spending the day with your beloved ones, too  .

As a matter of fact, I will hook up with Guude and trash some more Freeride oriented trails down South - shall be fun. One of this days...

@bauser
How about you, buddy, wanna come and 

@princess & spezi
How about you, ladies, when will you be joining us out there on the trails again?

Until we meet again

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. Februar 2004)

Tja, wir sind halt doch eher die "SINGLE"-TRAIL-RIDER!   
Na ja, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nächtes WE mal wieder...!


----------



## dasMoon (11. Februar 2004)

brocke schrieb:
			
		

> also am wochenende hab ich nix gegen ne kleine runde am krankenhaus... und falls es mein mitbewohner mal schafft 5 meter radzufahren ohne sich hinzulegen dann ist er bestimmt auch am start (sonst tret ich den zum krankenhaus   ).
> sag mal bescheit wann usw... möge die macht mit euch sein!




...von wegen fünf meter!!! wer will denn soweit fahn???


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. Februar 2004)

Samstag geht doch nicht. Mein Bike hab ich noch nicht zurück...!


----------



## brocke (13. Februar 2004)

jungs... ihr macht mich echt fertig!

aber die tage werden ja länger, dann können wir auch unter der woche mal fahren


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. Februar 2004)

Tja, sorry, is halt mein behinderter Schrott-Rahmen...!  
Aber bald ... bald wirds besser!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (16. Februar 2004)

Hi there,

seems like none of you hit the trails recently, haven't you? Well, Guuude, the Taunus Brothers, and myself had quite a ride last yesterday in the Taunus. We started out at the Saalburg, tortured us up the Big Feldberg, rode down some very nice - and very slippery - singletracks to the Hohemark. From there we headed up to the Saalburg again, where we reached our vehicles completely exhausted after a 5 hour ride. And we rode the big bikes, too. 

I would like to take the opportunity to say thank you to Olli and Michi for showing us some killer trails, and Guude for his persistence after such a long break. We had a good time, and that's all that counts, isn't it?! So, the next time we will however choose the shuttle option after the first time up, won't we  

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Eurosquirrel (23. Februar 2004)

Anybody home?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (23. Februar 2004)

Home ist sehr zutreffend. ICH HAB DIE WINDPOCKEEEEEEEN!!!    
Unglaublich, ich dachte, das könne man nur 1x bekommen. Naja, dieses Jahr fing bis jetzt genauso besch... an, wie das letzte aufgehört hat. Bin bisher erst 2x auf dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, Schande!

Lasst mich einfach mal teilhaben, wenn ihr draussen gefahren seid, so bekomme ich wenigstens was erfreuliches mit hier in der Quarantäne.

Greetz


----------



## Eurosquirrel (23. Februar 2004)

Hi Korbinator,

Sorry to hear abour your sickness, aren't you supposed to get it only once in a lifetime, and where in the world did you catch it anyhow  .

Well, anyway, it's good to see that you are still alive - and so is the thread perhaps, too - and bothered by not being out there. I for myself am riding frequently out here on my own, and during the weekends with Guude or the Taunus Brothers, whenever possible  . Furthermore I spent most of my time on my Flow to revitalize some trials moves, which are always helpful on the trails.

It seems, that our fellow "Langener Waldsee" buddies - male or female - are currently in a stage of retirement. Nevertheless, I do still have the hope, that they will all rejoin us once the weather - and the daylight - picks up a little bit.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auch noch alive! 
Nur halt mein Bike nicht!  Die Drecksschleuder ist immer noch beim Service...!  

Wenn ich nicht bald mal wieder biken kann, dann gehe ich hier noch zu Grunde!   

Aber vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und bald ein neues Bike...!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. März 2004)

MetalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Nur halt mein Bike nicht!  Die Drecksschleuder ist immer noch beim Service...!




Mann, es ist immer noch nicht da, aus "gewissen" Gründen!     
Ich hab zwar schon   aber die mchen nur     und ich muss  :kotz: !!!


Gibts hier noch wen? Noch jemand da?


----------



## Eurosquirrel (1. März 2004)

Hi guys,

@MW
Sorry about your bike, I hope you will be soon up and going again. By the way, I had the opportunity to check out some killer trails down in the Stuttgart area including a Nort Shore trail, and I am not talking "shore alike", it is a full size stunt - pretty cool. Furthermore I will check out some new trails in my area - recommendation from fellow bikers.

@Korbinator
Sorry, I didn't have time to respond yet, but I am planning to a.s.a.p.- promised. P.s. Don't let work get in the way of enjoying your life to the fullest.

@Guudde
I will get in touch w/you a.s.a.p., too.

@Bauser
Man, how are you doing? What's up? Are you alright? Keep in touch

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Korbinator (1. März 2004)

Tach Männers und natürlich auch Frauens,

bin immer noch ausser Gefecht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man 1. die Windpocken nochmal bekommen kann, und 2. dass das so nervig lange dauert. Naja, Doc meint, 4-5 Tage maximal noch. Ihr dürft mich bis dahin König Jucki nennen (kleine Hommage an den schwäbischen Yeti aus "Monster AG").  

Sobald ich wieder fit bin wird mal wieder ein Abstecher zum Feldberg UND Odenwald fällig - in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.

@Eurosquirrel: Thanx buddy, best wishes to you, too.  

@MW: Woran hängt´s denn angeblich bei Deinem Bike? Ärgerlich.  

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (1. März 2004)

@ Odenwälder Shore Rider: Das hört sich gut an. Immer schön neue Trails checken und wenn wir dann (endlich mal) zu dir kommen, dann fahren wir 3 Tage am Stück über die besten Odenwald-Trails!   

Hat bauser dich eigentlich mal angerufen in letzer Zeit? Skkain und ich haben ihn ja getroffen und lange mit ihm gesprochen. Er wollte sich mal bei dir melden...


@ König Jucki (  ): Tja, es ist so, dass mein gebrochener Hinterbau durch einen neuen ersetzt wird. BOC kriegt den natürlich von Cube. Die haben ihn losgeschickt und die Post hatte gerade Streik und es war auch noch Karnevals-Durcheinander und so haben die "gelben Packesel" das Paket mit meinem neuen Hinterbau unauffindbar "verlegt"! Supie, ne?!  
Jetzt lässt Cube nen neuen Hinterbau extra schwarz lackieren, damit ich noch einen bekomme. Wenn der ganze Mist dann überstanden ist, kaufe ich mir einen anderen Rahmen...!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (2. März 2004)

Hi there,

@MW
Man, you are having quite some bad luck with the swingarm of your bike, haven't you? Well, I do hope, that you will be up and running soon, so you can come down and check out all the nice trails I spoted in the winter time. Nevertheless, I am sick and tires of this f****** German winter - it sucks, doesn't it. It's about time, that spring arrives and we are ALL out rippin' the trails again.

And by the way, I didn't hear from Bauser yet, and I do lost his number, too. New phone, Sim etc...

@korbinator
Sorry to hear, that you are still "flat on your back", but hey, things can only get better  

Until we meet again on the trails


Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. März 2004)

Oh ja, mit dem Hinterbau hab ich echt Pech, aber Skkain ja auch und wir warten nur darauf, bis BlackWolf ebenfalls Probleme damit bekommt. Wir haben ja leider alle drei diesen Rahmen...

Der Winter hier in der Region ist echt ****ing! Immer nur so wenig Schnee und dann wirds auch noch nass dabei. Böööääähhhhhhh! :kotz: 
Es soll liber mal für kurze Zeit nen richtig fetten Winter geben mit viel Schnee und dann langsam wieder Frühling und Sommer! Aber ich denke, wir müssen es hier weiter mit diesem Mischmasch-Verarschungs-Wniter aushalten...!  


Wir sehen uns...

Greets, MW !!!     


PS.: I'll drop you a PM with bauser's number, ok!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (2. März 2004)

@MW

Thanks, man, and don't forget to

ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. März 2004)

Klar, ich ride hard und free! Vergesse ich sicher nicht!


----------



## Skkain (4. März 2004)

Wie wärs mit samstag ???


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. März 2004)

Wenn ich könnte...!


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. März 2004)

Ich will wissen, wie's bei euch steht! Irgendjemand fit und mit funktionierendem Bike?
Korbi? Nicht mehr König Jucki?  
bauser noch krank, nehme ich an... 
Phil erobert wie immer weitere Teilstücke der Trails um seine hometown herum!     
usw...


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (15. März 2004)

Tach zusammen!

König Jucki ist endlich Geschichte!  
Mir und meinem Bike geht´s wieder blendend, allerdings kommt jetzt am Wochenende nochmal ´ne Spätschicht auf mich zu (13.30 - 22 Uhr). Wenn das Wetter mitmacht, würde ich daher gerne entweder Sonntag vormittag biken, oder die Woche drauf jeden Tag - da habe ich nämlich URLAUB! Mach´ mal einer ´nen Vorschlag, is´ schon ewig her seit dem letzten Mal! Aber eher was gemässigtes, ggf. auch nur Streeten oder so, muss wieder Technik und Kondition tanken.

@Bauser: Was auch immer Dich im Griff hat: gute Besserung!

Gruss an Alle


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. März 2004)

Tja, wir sind hier im Moment 2 Leute mit putten Bikes, einer mit halb puttem und einer mit etwas puttem. Da passiert erstmal nicht soo viel. Aber mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich in 2 Wochen mal wieder fahren...!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (17. März 2004)

Hi there,

@Everyone
I just returned from a short trail section during my lunch break. Isn't the weather great? It was about f***in time, wasn't it?

I was in Austria over the weekend, will be away at the "Bodensee" for a dealer event next weekend, the weekend after in Pforzheim, than Garda, Willingen, and so on, it's a rough live, isn't it?

Nevertheless, I am ready to roll every evening or early friday afternoons, so keep me posted. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. März 2004)

TzTzTz, raugh life... haha     Rumrollen überall da, wos fett zu Biken geht und das soll raugh sein?  

Wie isses eigentlich im Park in Willingen? Welche "Sektionen" gibts denn da?
Und welche Strecken?


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (19. März 2004)

@MW
Well, it sounds like the life of a rock star, but - believe me - it is work, in the truest sense of the word.

Regarding Willingen. I don't know, because I've never been to the BikePark up there. I will check the trails around the "Bodensee" this weekend, and I do confirm, that there is some sweet riding in the Kleinwalsertal - worth a trip.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. März 2004)

Nee nee, is mir schon klar, dass du auch was schaffen must und nicht nur Spaß hast...  

Mal ne andere Frage: Welche Sattelstütze würdest du mir empfehlen?
Soll ne stabilere sein, als die normalen CC-Stanadart-Stützen!
Aber ne Race Face Diabolus oder Shannon Hardcore ist etwas teuer für mich. Hast du Erfahrungen mit anderen FR-Sattelstützen?
Und: Ich würde gerne eine haben, die nicht diese eine Schraube zum Sattelfestmachen hat (Patent-Stütze is das glaub ich). Das is bei meiner ziemlich instabil...


Danke und Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (19. März 2004)

@MW
Hi there, I am aware of the fact, that the Race Face Diabolus is not inexpensive, but it is the best out there - by far. So, do you wanna invest  one time for the ultimate, or - as a more cost cautious alternative - I would recommed the Race Face Evolve seatpost, which will give you Race Face quality for decent prices, i.e. 49,90 for a real good product. Well, it's a Race Face, what more is there to say.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. März 2004)

Na ja, mal sehen. Ich schau mich mal noch etwas um, wegen Sattelstützen.
Hab da schon eine im Visier...!

Hast du jetzt eigentlich die Diabolus? Wolltest die doch mal ans RM7 ranmachen, oder? Oder haste schon das RMX?  

Mal noch ne Frage: Welche Schuhe trägst du im Sommer zum Biken?


----------



## bauser (21. März 2004)

Bauser lebt noch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ eurosquirrel , guuuude , korbinator , mw , soulfly ...usw.
möchte mich an dieser stelle bei allen für meine lange abwesenheit entschuldigen !!

den grund für meine lange abwesenheit kennt der ein oder andere ja bereits ,deshalb werd ich hier auch gar nicht mehr viel dazu sagen !

werd heute mittag das erste mal nach " 13 Wochen " wieder eine kleine eingewöhnungstour starten , werd wahrscheinlich nach den ersten 5 km nach dem nächsten sauerstoffzelt  suchen müßen !!

hoffe das es noch nicht zu spät ist und wir diesen thread noch mal ins leben zurück holen können !!!!

meld mich heut abend nach vollbrachter testfahrt nochmal !


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. März 2004)

Hey bauser, da biste ja wieder!  

Wenn du morgen vormittag mal Zeit hast, könnten wir mal das V8 beim Hermy testen. Er hats jetzt im Laden!   

Ich hab übrigens in Hamburg zwei Freerider getroffen. Einer mit nem Bullit in Größe m. Sah sehr gut aus, aber für dich wäre glaube ich s doch besser.
Er hat die 888er dran und die baut kein Meter zu hoch! Nimm doch die, weil die anderen Mazzas haben keine Druckstufe!
Der Radstand war auch super. Kann ich dir ja alles erzählen, wenn wir uns treffen...!  

Also, sach bescheid!


Greets, MW !!!   



PS.: DIESER THREAD IST NICHT TOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bauser (21. März 2004)

@MW
NIX BULLIT und NIX 888  
das v8 hab ich mir schon angeschaut bei hermann , nicht so ganz mein fall das teil , aber ne testfahrt werd ich schon machen !!

Aufruf an alle !!! bitte um unterstützung beim aufbau  meines neuen bike's in form von spenden - geldern oder kauft einfach meinen votec F7 rahman + gabel !   
bei interesse PM an mich !!
was is mw wäre allemal besser als dein ständig defektes baumarkt - bike !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (21. März 2004)

Ey, das is kein Baumarkt-Bike!  Es ist noch schlechter...  (das Drecks-Cube  )

Ich hab in spätestens 2 Wochen mein neues, also nix mit F7 mit Mini-Radstand und 115 mm hinten. Forget it!   

Kannste denn morgen vormittag mitkommen? 


Ach ja: Welchen Rahmen haste dir jetzt in`Kopp gesetzt? (Hermy hat dir wohl erzählt, das der Kontakt zu Santa nich so dolle war...  )
Wirds etwa doch ein Rocky oder Fusion?


----------



## bauser (21. März 2004)

@MW
stell dir vor es gibt leute die müssen für ihr neues bike tatsächlich arbeiten gehn und kriegen die euros nicht von mama zugesteckt    
also morgen is montag und demnach muß ich arbeiten !! kannst mir ja morgen abend sagen wie die testfahrt war !!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (21. März 2004)

@bauser
It is good to have you back, man, and I do hope, that we will fit a ride in both of our schedules to bring back "the good ole days".

By the way, I just returned from a "Testcenter on Tour" event at Teuscher Bicycles in Friedrichshafen, nice guy, great shop, a "must go" whenever you guys are in the Bodensee area. Well, I hooked up with a Canadian friend of mine and the locals to rip the prime trail of the area, which received some nice additions during the winter. To make a long story short, air everywhere, and some qualified as "big air". I rode the trail three times on a Switch SL, and man, it rides like a dream. The guys I rode with agreed, because I brought some as test bikes with me. This weekened gave me the inspiration to build even bigger stuff in the future.

@MW
I do ride the Diabolus seatpost now on my RM7, there is nothing better out there  

So guys, until we meet again

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## bauser (21. März 2004)

`@eurosquirrel
       
hatte allerdings heute bei meinem ersten ausritt , mein ganz persönliches WATERLOO !!!
hätte nie gedacht das  wochen einen so runterziehen können  !! 
das heißt erstmal biken , biken , biken , biken ........bis der arzt kommt ,  hab keine lust das mir dann im sommer so leute vom schlage "" guuuude "" mit 110 kg lebendgewicht , davon fahren . das wäre dann schon etwas sehr demoralisierend für mich !!

@guuuude
was war los ????????????????????????????????????

@MW
Nix Fusion , nix Switch..... " So sieht mein neues Bike aus " Geil oder ???   
KLICK !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. März 2004)

bauser schrieb:
			
		

> @MW
> stell dir vor es gibt leute die müssen für ihr neues bike tatsächlich arbeiten gehn und kriegen die euros nicht von mama zugesteckt
> also morgen is montag und demnach muß ich arbeiten !! kannst mir ja morgen abend sagen wie die testfahrt war !!




Eeeyy Mann, das is alles mein Geld! Nix von Mama und Papa!  
Aber is ja nu auch egal...

Ich muss, wenn ich mein neus Bike hab, auch erstmal wieder trainieren. Jetzt hab ich seid 5 Wochen nicht mehr gebikt und das macht mich echt feddisch...

Aber sach ma, das mit dem Arrow is nich dein Ernst, oder?  
Bitte nich ey! Sonst muss ich :kotz: ...
Sag mir, dass das Ding für jemand anderen is, aber nich für dich!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. März 2004)

Ach so, bauser, ich mach ma die Bilder hier rein und nicht per eMail!

Das schwarze Bike is mit original Wippe und max. 130 mm hinten.
Das weisliche hat die Spezial-Wippe und max. 183 mm hinten. Das nehm ich!nur in schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (22. März 2004)

@bauser

Nice bike   , nevertheless, I tried to each you on your cell - to no success - so, please be kind enough to p.m. me your home phone#, 'cause I need to ride on Friday, are you in?

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (22. März 2004)

Hallo @all!  

wollt mich auch nach einigen Krankheiten(4 Weissheitszähne etc) und etlichen anderen mist(jobsuche etc) mal wieder melden.....
habe die letzten 8 wochen kein rad von oben gesehen und bin jetzt seit 2 wochen wieder am strampeln und joggen um wieder n minimum an kondition zuhaben....

aber jetzt wo die tage wiederlänger werden......  
wenn ihr also malwieder was plant; denkt an mich ...oder man sieht sich im wald.  


gruß
 
fart hard


----------



## Eurosquirrel (26. März 2004)

@Everyone 
who wants to ride on Sunday? Feldberg? Shuttle?

Let me know

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## nuisance (28. März 2004)

hi leutz

also ich war heute das erste mal am Langener Waldsee und es is ja richtig cool da...die single trails machen echt sau viel spass  
werd wohl jetzt öfters da mal nach der arbeit ne runde drehen, da ich ganz in der nähe arbeite.

aber hab nich viele biker gesehen, was ich eigentlich angenommen hätte bei dem wetter...wo seid ihr denn alle?
fährt da keiner mehr?

gruss
nuisance


----------



## Eurosquirrel (29. März 2004)

@nuisance
Hello there, and welcome to our little "community", which will hopefully come back to life now that the temperatures are rising?! Until then I hope that you are having a great time on the trails.

@bauser
Thanks for your p.m.. I did ride Sunday my hometown loop, which was quite fun until I saw the work of the "Trail Nazis", who obviously have a limited horizon. How else could you explain their tendency to make trails unpassable by throwing logs in the middle of it etc... . Little do they know, that they just added a little spice, or even a possible jump to the trail. Nevertheless, the fun ends in the moment the drag picket fence over the trails. What the hell are these f***ing people thinking. I just wait for the day I catch one of these narrow minded people red-handed. But, after all, the ride showed me, that we do have to add some "features" to our trails in the near future, but I do need your support, and by "you" I mean all of you out there. Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## soulfly (29. März 2004)

erstma HALLO @all!

@nuisance: bin eigentlich die letzten 2 wochen wieder regelmässig in der gegend Langener Waldsee/MW/Langen unterwegs.....wenn du lust hast schick einfach ne PM!

@denRestDerBrut:
wann starten wir mal wieder gemeinsam was? 
jetzt wo die tage wieder länger werden und es langsam warm wird... nächstes wochenende? 
was machen die "radlosen"(mw etc)?

@euro
bin dabei!will mir ja schon seit ewigkeiten mal deine hausrunde anschauen......

also gebt einfach laut!

gruß
S
 F


----------



## Eurosquirrel (29. März 2004)

@soulfly
Wassup man? Good to hear you, and yes, of course you are invited to come down here for a local ride, preferably on Sunday, because Saturdays are couple days  

So, drop me a p.m. if you can join. The plan is tostart at 11.00 a.m. to get some morning rest and the best of the sun st noon. 

Who else wants to join?

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. März 2004)

Der "Rad-Lose" hat endlich einen neuen Rahmen!    
Schaut ihn euch mal an! 

@ Eurosquirrel: Mir hat ein Freerider aus Mörfelden erzählt, dass die Rinne, samt Göttin, platt gemacht wurde.  Fängt sowas etwa auch schon bei euren Trails an, oder was?   
Da musst du echt mal welche erwischen und      machen!!!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (30. März 2004)

@MW
It's good to see, that you do have a new frame now. No more excuse to not hit the trails now  .

About the "Rinne". The statement made by the Freerider is only partially correct. It is true, that most of the trails were deconstructed through the work of the forestry during the winter time. However, the guys finally got the riding there legalized and are currently working on reconstructing the whole area, i.e. new trails, changing doubles into tabletops (which I think is a great idea for everyone who wants to start to freeride, jump etc...) and so on. It shall be exciting.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## Skkain (30. März 2004)

die rinne ist also wirklich kaputt ?Ist alles platt oder gibt es auch noch ein paar nebenstrecken? Hi eurosquirrel wann können wir mal wieder biken gehen ?
Währ doch mal doll mall wieder krankenhaus und danach könnten wir die ja die nortshore strecke in langen zeigen die is echt gudd!macht ganz schön funn!!
Is abewr zimlich schwehr nimm da mal lieber dein Rm7 mit währ bessar als dein 2xs weil nortshore in 2,50 meter höhe  beinem sturz dein 2xs bestimmt net verträgt.Was ist eigentlich dein höchster Drop denn du gesprungen bist ? 3 meter 5meter ? Ich und Mw haben letztens jemanden getroffen der einen 7 meter drop gestanden hat schon cool oder ?Der drop is übrigens an der Burg frankenstein an sonem,  alten Luthansa  übungs platz!! da musst du mal hin und dropen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (30. März 2004)

@ Phil: War mein Fehler. Der Freerider hat auch gesagt, dass die es jetzt legalisiert haben und wieder aufbauen... (stand auch schon mal hier im Forum...)

Dieser Typ ist auch der mit dem 7 Meter-Drop. Der Drop ist bei dem Lufthansa-Trainingscenter bei Seeheim-Jugenheim, was ja direkt neben Malchen und Niederbeerbach liegt und zwischen diesen beiden kleinen Orten ist doch der Franky und somit auch die Rinne, oder?

Wenn mein Bike fertig ist, sag ich bescheid und dann können wir endlich mal wieder fahren!


----------



## nuisance (30. März 2004)

@eurosqirrel
Danke, ja hat auf jeden fall sehr viel spass,,,gibt aber bestimmt noch soviel was ich noch gar net gesehn hab da

@soulfly
Danke für dein angebotnur glaube ich nich das ich mit deiner kondition mithalten kann, da ich dieses jahr wieder komplett von vorne anfangen muss nach ein einhalb jahren (zwangs)pause
Aba bin fleißig am üben   
Solang ich nich wieder gleich nen platten krieg, werd ich jetzt wohl jeden Tag fahrn


----------



## MetalWarrior (31. März 2004)

nuisance schrieb:
			
		

> dieses jahr wieder komplett von vorne anfangen muss



Fast wie ich...!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (31. März 2004)

@everyone
It's good to hear, that the most of you are back in action again, so I do propose a ride in my neighbourhood including some shuttle runs on Sunday, start 11.00 a.m. from my place. So, who is coming?

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky

p.s. I am looking forward to see the trails MW and company mentioned


----------



## Ghostrida (1. April 2004)

hey metalwarrior. endlich bin ich hier au mal angemeldet. nur mit nem klein bissel andren namen.   




wenn du mal widda ein bike hast (dauert ja ned mehr lang) gehn wir dann mal mit bauser biken und den andren? ich hab vom andrè gehört, das der mit de mschwarzen votec aus mörfelden am sonntag wieder wernertanne kommt, wäre geil wenn auch bauser kommen könnt und wenn wir alle komplett sind. vielleicht kommen auch die "lackierer" zur ternerwanne *ggg* 

Greezez Ghostrida


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. April 2004)

Mein Gott, Junge, mach mal deine Signatur kleiner! Das ist ja ein richtiger Roman...!    

Wir sehen uns dann...


@ bauser: Jau Mann, hast gelesen, was er schreibt! Haste am SO mal n bissl Zeit, abends?   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Ghostrida (1. April 2004)

ups ich hab gedenkt das kommt ins profil *ggg* lol   

mein scheiß kona    is immer nonned bei hi bike eingeflogen    geworden *argg*


----------



## Ghostrida (1. April 2004)

so is betta gellö oddä? kann der eurosquierrel oder so kein deutsch? weil da immer alles uff englisch steht?! hoffentlich kommen am sonntach so richtig viele leutz und ich hab mein bike, dann jump ich den großen, aber nur vielleicht *gggg* aber dann ham mer ein "kleine" club odda so.    


Greezez Ghostrider


----------



## Ghostrida (1. April 2004)

treffen wir uns alle um 3 an der ternerwannne? so weit ich jetzt weis wollen die "lackierer " auc hum 3 kommen. also ich bin um 3 da. 


Greezez Ghostrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (1. April 2004)

Aaahhhh, so isses viiieeeel besser!  

Der Phil (Eurosquirrel) kann sehr gut deutsch sprechen, aber ganz am Anfang von diesem Thread hier hat der guuuude gesagt, dass es ihn nervt, wenn der Phil immer deutsch und englisch in seinen Postings mischt. Son Kauderwelsch halt... Ab da hat er dann nur noch englisch geschrieben, was ich sehr gut finde, denn ich kann immer n bissl üben, wenn ich seine Beiträge lese!  

Mal sehen, ich denke am SO kann ich auch um ca. 3 kommen. Ich sach aber noch bescheid...!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (2. April 2004)

WEll, well, well, it seems like none of you are going to be heading down to the Odenwald, but I had the opportunity to explore yesterday evening a few singletracks on my way home from work, nothing special, but beats the fireroad any time.

@bauser
Thanks for your message, man, please call me today or tomorrow, perhaps I will opt to come up to Langen for a ride on Sunday, if you are in!

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. April 2004)

Eurosquirrel schrieb:
			
		

> WEll, well, well, it seems like none of you are going to be heading down to the Odenwald...



Ja, leider kann ich noch nicht kommen, denn mein Bike ist ja noch nicht fertig und deswegen kann ich nur hier bei mir im Ort an unserem kleinen Bike-Park weiterbauen, zusammen mit einigen anderen. Du musst unbedingt mal herkommen, wenn wir einige Jumps und Drops und so aufgebaut haben. Das wird echt super!  

Aber natürlich kommen wir auch gerne mal in den odigen Wald...!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (2. April 2004)

@euro: hi tryin´to come down on sunday . but first have to swap "my couple-day"   from sunday to saterday. hope it will work out right.i give u a ring tomorrow.  

@MW: schick mir bitte mal ne pm wo ihr euren "park"  baut.würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen...evtl. am sonntag nachmittag.


gruß
S
 F


----------



## Eurosquirrel (2. April 2004)

@soulfly
Good to hear from you, let me know, so I will come up, and I, too would like to check out the little park you are building there,

@mw 
Perhaps I could offer some of my "New World" trail building experience. So please p.m. me were I can find the place, or where we can meet.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## Eurosquirrel (2. April 2004)

@soulfly
Okay, man, I see you at 11.00 a.m. in the Odenwald

@the crowd in and around Langen
Next time

By the way, what ever happened to our injured ladies  

Until then 


Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (2. April 2004)

Eurosquirrel schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, what ever happened to our injured ladies



Das frag ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit...  


@ soulfly & Eurosquirrel: Wir haben heute den bauser getroffen und er will am Sonntag zu unserem "place" fahren. Trefft euch doch mit ihm am "usual parking lot" am Badesee Walldorf und er Zeigt euch den Weg zur Wernertanne (so heißt der place)!  
Wir könnten auch Phils "New World trail building experience" sicher gut gebrauchen, denn es ist nicht immer leicht, für Anfänger, die Sachen richtig zu bauen. Vielleicht kommen ja noch die 2/3 Freerider aus unsere Stadt dazu...


@ bauser: Na, gut heim gekommen? Ordentlich ausgeruht? 
Zeigste den beiden dann mal den Weg am SO, das wär schon super, wenn ihr alle mal wieder da wärt!   

Ach ja, denk dran: V8 rules!!!   

(Schau mal in meine Gallerie bauser! Ich mach auch mal Fotos von meinen Monster-Reifen rein...!   )



Greets, WM !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. April 2004)

Nimmst du dein RM7 mit? Wäre zumindest für den großen Jump sicher besser, als das 2XS!


----------



## bauser (3. April 2004)

@eurosquirrel + soulfly
wünsch euch recht viel spaß im odenwald !!!!
bitte um " bericht-erstattung " , speziell von soulfly . meine meinung zu den trail`s von eurosquirrel kennt ihr ja !  

@ der REST
werd morgen richtung waldsee starten zu einer 
" KONDITIONSGESCHÄDIGTENRUNDE " !!!
ab ca.12.00

@guuuude
was ist eigentlich mit dir los ??????????

@MW 
denk schon das ich mal bei euch vorbei schau !!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (4. April 2004)

Hi there,

@bauser
Well, I hope, that soulfly will post later on his personal opinion about the trails down here. I wish you "endurance seeking" guys a lot of fun during your "recovery ride"  . Let me know, how it was later on

@mw
Sure, I would love to offer my knowledge, wherever I can. Perhaps we could set up a date next week, when I will come up and take a look at your creation. In any case, I do like your initiative.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## Eurosquirrel (4. April 2004)

@mw & skkain
Hey, guys, I just had an opportunity to check some of the work you've done recently from your gallery. Pretty impressive, it seems like I have to get out there a.s.a..p.. 

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. April 2004)

Huch, da hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht. Ihr seid ja heute im Odenwald unterwegs. Viel Spaß dabei...!  

@ Phil: Yes, it really seems like you've to get up to our "working place" here!    
Wir machen mal was aus für nächste Woche oder so...!  

@ bauser: Wir gehen jetzt gleich los zur Wernertanne. Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. (auch wenn so dumme Spackos immer wieder unsere Arbeit zerstören - Ignoranten und Deppen halt...  )


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (4. April 2004)

@soulfly
Nice ride today, dude. Thanks for coming down here, and I do hope, that your back is feeling better soon.

@MW
I will contact you during the next week, so we can set up something.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. April 2004)

War eh besser, dass ihr heute nicht da wart. Wir mussten den Double erstmal reparieren und dann haben wir gleich nen fetten Table draus gemacht!  
Jetzt ist er fast perfekt. Morgen wird er ganz fertig aber auch heute konnten die beiden Freerider hier schon super jumpen. Die meinten auch, dass der table jetzt sehr gut für Anfänger ist, aber auch Fortgeschrittene können ihren Spaß haben...!  

@ bauser: Kannst ja vielleicht nächstes WE mal kommen oder vielleicht wenn der Phil vorbeischaut...!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## soulfly (5. April 2004)

So hier also mein Bericht aus dem Odenwald!
Morgens nach 7std. Schlaf aufstehen und festellen das die hexe in den rÃ¼cken geschossen hat.   
Egal nach nem bissi Geruckel aufm rad wirdâs sich das schon legen. (Irrtum ist heute immer noch steif)

Also, auf Richtung GroÃ-Umstadt.... nach ner  halben oddysee in nur 1std. (!) in der Odenwald-Metropole Dorndiel angekommen. 
Dort dann schnell die Pferde gesattelt und los gings auf euors hausrunde.
Schon am ersten HÃ¼gel  habe ich dann gemerkt das meine Schaltauge leicht verbogen ist was die ganze Schalterei etwas spannender gemacht hat.   

Die runde ist ein wahrer Traum..  .
wir sind ca. 3 stunden ein wunderbaren rollercoaster-loop gefahren..es ging stets leicht bergauf oder âprimaâ bergab und hier und da hat Euro  ein kleinen jump, kicker oder eine HÃ¼hnerleiter eingebaut. :hÃ¼pf: 

 Und alles auf super singletrails (leider auch uphill L ).
-falllinie!!-
na ja aufjednfall ne klasse alternative zu dem stupiden feldberg-taunus geschrubbe....und mit ein bisschen orientierungsinn auch nur 30 Minuten von FFM entfernt.
 

Ich bin im Moment konditionell noch zu schwach deshalb waren die singletrail-uphills fÃ¼r mich am Schluss wirklich sehr hart..aber ich denke im laufe der Saison, wenn ich fitter bin, werden wir das aufjedenfall wiederholen.

Und irgendwann ende April/Anfang mai machen wir mal die runde rund um BadVilbel(+Vilbeler Wald)....(MW du kennst das bestimmt auch?)
Und natÃ¼rlich will ich auch mal die Langener ânorth-shoreâ sehen....
Also bis dann gruss an alle!


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. April 2004)

soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> in der Odenwald-Metropole Dorndiel angekommen.



    (drei Häuser und ein Bauernhof...  )


Das hört sich aber echt super an. Geile Trails mit n paar netten Jumps und so ... mmhhh ... sehr fein!  
Ich will auch da hin kommen! Aber mein Bike...  
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bald die Wippe und den Dämpfer bekomme...  

Was willste denn im Vilbeler Wald? Da is eigentlich nix dolles...
Skkains Oma wohnt da. Und sein Onkel und seine tane, die wohnen 100 Meter vom Wald entfernt. Wir sind dort zwei mal gefahren, aber es sind kaum Trails und nur wenig interessantes dort...


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (5. April 2004)

@soulfly

hätte mich gewundert wenn in deinem bericht etwas anderes gestanden hätte !!!!  
genau so und noch viel besser hab ich es in erinnerung !!


@eurosquirrel

na !!
nun hast du schon zwei in deiner fan - gemeinde   denk mal wenn ich mein neues bike hab und konditions-mäßig wieder auf der höhe bin wird sich diese saison mehr in richtung odenwald verschieben !!
WIE DU WEIßT HABEN WIR NOCH WAS ZU ERLEDIGEN IN DIESEM JAHR  

MW + mörfelder
denk mal das wir in naher zukunft mal bei euch da drüben aufschlagen werden !!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (6. April 2004)

Hi there,

@mw
Well, I am trying to get up there on Thursday morning. Would it be possible to meet you guys there, or could you give me via p.m. some directions on how to get there? Very much appreciated.

@bauser
I am glad to hear about your plans, my friend, and I am lokking forward to create something "very special" down here this summer. Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## soulfly (6. April 2004)

was gehtn am osterwochenende??? irgendwelche pläne?


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. April 2004)

soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> was gehtn am osterwochenende??? irgendwelche pläne?



Allerdings! Wir machen LAN-Party!     


@ Phil: Warte mal, wir machen das mal lieber etwas später. Komm nicht diese Woche, denn es ist keiner da, der ein Bike hat. Und unser Problem ist, dass der große Jump dauernd beschädigt wird. WIr haben ja jetzt nen fetten Table draus gemacht und er ist auch stabil, aber wer es will, kann auch so was fetzen...  
Ansonsten haben wir zwei Drops und ein paar kleine Jumps und noch einen halbfertigen mittleren Double...
Aber wenn alles fertig ist und vor allem wenn wir wieder Bikes haben wäre ein Besuch hier sicher besser. Wir fühlen uns ja auch sch**** ohne Bikes und dann kommst du mit RM7 oder so und wir glotzen nur...

Bis meine Umlenkwippe kommt, dauert noch etwas aber vielleicht hab ich mein Bike in 2-3 Wochen...


Mal sehen, wegen dem Treffen in Mörf-Town, ich sach bescheid...



Greets, MW !!!  

PS.: bauser, für dich isses ja keine weite Strecke. Du kannst es dir ja mal ansehen, wenn du Zeit findest...


----------



## Eurosquirrel (7. April 2004)

@mw
No panic, man, I just wanted to check it out, and I would appreciate, if you could p.m. me some directions or meet me there on Thursday, you do have vacation, don't you? It won't be possible for me to show up there until the begin of May (bike vacation over the Easter holiday, dealer event, Garda festival etc...), so I would appreciate, if we could make it tomorrow. I am looking forward to hear from you. Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. April 2004)

Achso, dann machen wirs morgen!  

Du kommst ja mit dem Auto. Da könntest du doch zum Bahnhof Mörfelden fahren!

Von unserem Treffpunkt "Parkplatz am Walldorfer Badesee" fährst du nach Walldorf rein. Dazu musst du über diese beiden Brücken fahren (über die Autobahn) und dann kommst du an einen Kreisverkehr. Du fährst rein und die zweite Ausfahrt wieder raus auf eine recht breite Straße mit Fahrradstreifen am Rand. Auf der linken Seite ist ein großer Wohnpark und du fährst diese Straße immer gerade aus, bis du zu einer Hauptstraße kommst. Da siehst du die Feuerwehr. Du fährst in einen kleinen Kreisverkehr und dann links raus (auf diese Hauptstraße drauf) und fährst wieder gerade aus. Es kommt in Walldorf noch ein Kreisverkehr, den du einfach gerade durchfährst und dem Straßenverlauf weiter folgst. Die Straße geht durch ein Feld, auf der linken Seite passierst du die Schule. Dann siehst du schon Mörfelden. Ein weiterer kleiner Kreisverkehr kommt, in dem du wieder links abbiegst. Jetzt bist du auf der Straße, die direkt zum Bahnhof führt. Am Bahnhof ist auch die Post und der MiniMal, kannste also nicht verfehlen.
Dort wartet dann ein grinsender MW und zeigt dir den Weg zu dem "place"!    

Ginge das so? Alles verstanden? Noch Fragen?
Wann willste denn morgen kommen? 11 Uhr oder so was?
Bringst du ein Bike mit? *aufs RM7 geier*  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Eurosquirrel (7. April 2004)

@mw
Thanks, man, I see you tomorrow at 11.30 a.m.. 

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. April 2004)

Ich werde dann ab ca. 11.15 am Mörfelder Bahnhof stehen. Ich warte natürlich unten, da wo auch die Post und so ist...  

Bis dann...


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. April 2004)

kurze frage: komm aus Darmstadt.
wo ist denn de roben beschriebene trail? würd mich ja mal gerne in sowas reinwagen *gg* 
am langener waldsee??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eurosquirrel (12. April 2004)

So, guys and gals, how was your weekend? I went with a friend down to the Bodensee to hit some trails. Unfortunately we did picked the worst weather imaginable, rain, hail, temperatures in the 30s (Fahrenheit). But still, it was fun and we had an opportunity to check out some new trails.

@mw
Thanks for taking the time to show us the place, but as I mentioned to you right there, I am certain, that your efforts will find a more rewarding foundation down here. I will let you - and all the others out there - know when I will be scheduling the trail maintenace. By the way, we did get some nice inspiration out of the trails we rode that weekend.

Before I forget, mw, I would like to check out the trails you mentioned in Langen in the near future. Thanks


Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (12. April 2004)

@ Blumenwiese: Am Langener Waldsee gibts nen "Trail". Ich finde den aber nicht sehr toll. Es ist mehr ein schmalerer Sand-Schotter-Weg, kein Wurzeltrail. Man kanns fahren, aber so toll isses wie gesagt net...

@ Eurosquirrel: Bei Langen haben wir, wie gesagt, nur dieses Northshore Zeugs entdeckt, mehr nicht. Also keine Trails und sonstiges...
Aber wir können uns das natürlich gerne mal ansehen, wenn ich mein Bike habe...! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## yeah (13. April 2004)

@ Eurosquirrel 

bis de du de phil   

gruss de YeaH


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. April 2004)

Ja, er ist der Phil!


----------



## bauser (13. April 2004)

> @ Blumenwiese: Am Langener Waldsee gibts nen "Trail". Ich finde den aber nicht sehr toll. Es ist mehr ein schmalerer Sand-Schotter-Weg, kein Wurzeltrail. Man kanns fahren, aber so toll isses wie gesagt net...



Ach !!!!!???
weil's dir zu anstrengend is , gibs zu !!!  
blumenwiese laß dir kein vesper in die tasche babbeln , is ganz ok am langener waldsee !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. April 2004)

Ey, lass dir lieber nix vom bauser erzählen! Der hat ja keine Ahnung...!   

Fahr mal mit nem Michelin C24 mit 2 bar son Trail, dann weist du was Rollwiderstand ist!

Mit "normalen" (Nicht-DH-) Reifen bin ich auch schnell unterwegs!  
Aber der Trail ist einfach langweilig und an den meisten Stellen ziemlich anspruchslos, weshalb er schnell langweilig wird...!


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (14. April 2004)

@ MW
mir fehlen die worte !!!!!!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. April 2004)

also issers genau richtig für mich, der noch nie nen singletrail gefahren ist. naja wahrscheinlich schon, aber dann nur einen wo es 2 m übern rasen geht, zwischen zwei strassen.  ne also würd den gern mal fahren


----------



## bauser (14. April 2004)

@ blumenwiese
sobald ich wieder ein bike hab bin ich dabei    
und noch etliche andere hoff ich doch


----------



## MetalWarrior (14. April 2004)

bauser schrieb:
			
		

> @ MW
> mir fehlen die worte !!!!!!!



Ich hätte gerade welche im Sonderangebot. Kannste haben...!    

Aber mal im Ernst: Es ist wirklich nicht fürn Ar*** dort, aber eben nix dolles.
Wenn ich mein Bike fertig hab bin ich natürlich auh wieder mit dabei, wenns zum Waldsee geht...!    


Greets, MW !!!  


PS.: @ bauser: Wie war die Fahrt mim Whiplash? Konntest du dich für eins entscheiden? V8 nochmal gefahren?


----------



## Blumenwiese (15. April 2004)

Das freut mich natürlich, dass ihr trotz eures Anspruches mich mal mitnehmt , auch wenn ich der letzte bin, sowie der erste, der auf der Fresse liegt *gg*.

Geht der Trail nur berabt oder auch bergauf? muss man da irgendwo runterjumpen? weil hab nur HT...


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. April 2004)

No panic! Der Trail verläuft oft sehr nah an den "Klippen" (   ) vom Waldsee. Das ist die einzige Gefahr, aber nur, wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Ansonsten geht er fast nie runter oder hoch. Nur ganz selten mal ein bischen...

Es gibt zwei sehr kleine Jumps , die man aber nicht springen muss. Das ist auch für einen Hardtailer mit normalem Fahrkönnen kein Problem! 


Greets, MW !!!

PS.: Du hast doch viel bessere Möglichkeiten in der Nähe von Darmstadt. Fährst du nicht im Odenwald?


----------



## Blumenwiese (15. April 2004)

hab erst diesen monat richtig angefangen mitm mtb. will jetzt am wochenende mal die rinne runter, und nächste woche mal richtung melibokus.  aber naja norden muss man ja auch kennen.


----------



## ghostlector (16. April 2004)

Servus 
  ich Lebe auch noch und mein neues BIKE auch !
@ Blumenwise 
 Melibokus ganz nach oben ? viel Spaß das! dauert!


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. April 2004)

Die Rinne wurde platt gemacht!
Aber dort wird jetzt was legales aufgebaut...

Da solltest du aber nur die Trails fahren, denn die fetten Jumps und so sind nicht ohne...!   


Greets, MW !!!  


@ ghostlector: Hattest du nicht schon die ganze Zeit ein Ghost mit Firefly und Louise FR?  Oder was meinst du mit "mein nues Bike"?


----------



## Blumenwiese (16. April 2004)

hm.. muss es mir mal anschauen. cobra hatte gemeint er nimmt mich mal mit deswegen wird er es mir irgendwie schon zeigen (den weg und wie man sowas macht/fährt ...  
Naja Brenesselbeet ist auch eine alternative zu jumps 

*gg* aber sagt mal bescheid wenns richtung trail am langener waldsee geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (16. April 2004)

Ich hoffe, dass ich in max. 2 Wochen mein Bike habe und dann muss ich langsam wieder etwas Kondition aufbauen...

Dein Avatar gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut!  Das Nilpferd guckt so knufflig...!   


Greets, MW !!!  


PS.: Wer hat eigentlich diese Saison jetzt alles ein neues Bike?
bauser, Skkain, Blackwolf und ich auf jeden Fall! Eurosquirrel vielleicht das RMX?


----------



## Blumenwiese (16. April 2004)

ich auch *meld* *meld* ist genau 2 wochen alt..... und schon knackt die speiche  aber morgen kommt der zentrierständer und macht der speiche den gar aus.

Das nilpferd ist top nicht


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. April 2004)

Ach du auch!    Was isses denn für eins?


----------



## Blumenwiese (16. April 2004)

höhö solch unbekannte teile kennste bestimmt garnet 
naja ich glaub es ist ganz anständig. (fährt sich jedenfalls recht schön)
Besser als mein eierabklemmendes TReckingrennradfürdiestadt
pic:

also Rahmen von ebay.
FG: RS Judy TT 2004
sonst LX schaltung bis auf schaltwerk, das ist deore da es 8fach ist
bremsen: tektro + brakbooster
rigida zac 19 felgen+ deore naben
Black jack reifen
joaa hm.. achso lx innenlager und ritchey steuersatz.

ist alles komplett selbst zusammengebaut. *stolzist*

hiern pic










Aber als nächstes Bike(höhö das ist 2 Wochen alt) habich mir des Cube XC comp ausgespäht. scheenes teil. schleiche jedesmal drumrum wenn ich im bikeladen bin. Trotzdem glaub ich ist das für den Anfang schon gut.


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. April 2004)

Von wegen ich kenn das nicht!  
www.fahrrad-direktshop.de ---> Rahmen ---> Emporon E-100 MTB mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Ha!   

Ich hab von denen meine Federgabel bei eBay gekauft. Super Shop!  

Na ja, da hast du jedenfalls ein nettes Bike um ins Mountainbiken einzusteigen!
Und auch noch selfmade...!  (kann ich leider noch nicht, weshalb mir dabei jemand helfen wird...) Wie alt bist du eigentlich?

Zum Cube: Kauf dir blos kein Cube! Wenn damit mal was ist, hast du nur Probleme mit dem Service von Cube. Der ist unter aller Sau! Ich warte schon seid ca. 10 Wochen auf meinen Ersatz-Hinterbau...!  

Wenn du irgendwann was besseres willst ... es gibt viele gute Firmen, wie z.B. Stevens usw...!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (17. April 2004)

das mitm cube stell ich dann eh hier zur diskussion, wenns soweit ist. 
Jop das mitm Rahmen da haste Recht. Trotzdem bin ich mir da immer net so ganz sicher, wie ich den qualitativ jetzt einordnen soll. Aufjedenfall Fahren tut es supi. Und FDS ist auch klasse. Das mitm Selbstzusammenabuen, da ist glaubich nur die hürde, weil mans noch net mgeachthat. Eigentlich isses alles net so schwer. einzige prob war halt steuersatz die lagerschalen. der Rest ist nicht heikel gewesen.

Aber wollte halt schon ne fully als nächstes irgendwann mal ham. *ggg* Aber auch net unbedingt selbst zusammenbauen. Werd dann so ein fertig abgestimmtes nehmen. 

Alter: 19 und bald 20 noch ca 1 monat.
Und da ich grad zivi mache hab ich mir benötigtes werkzeug ca im wert von 100  einfahc mal geleistet. Gebrauchen werd ich es schon noch sehr oft.. (hier stehen so viele bikes.....)


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. April 2004)

Beim Selbstbau muss man auch beim Innenlager und einigen anderen Sachen ganz schön aufpassen. So wurde es mir jedenfalls gesagt und so stehts auch im Bike Workshop...
Na, ich bin mal gespannt, wie mein neues Bike dann so wird...!  

Du bist übrigens etwas mehr als 1 Jahr älter als ich! (wasn Satz  )

Hast du niemanden, der mit dir biken geht (Freunde, Bekannte, Familie...)? 
Bei uns hat sich ja auch nur was getan, weil wir alle im Forum sind. Sonst wäre da wohl kaum was passiert...


----------



## Blumenwiese (17. April 2004)

hihi. ja innenlager ist auch sone sache. ich habs glei mal falsch gemacht aber ist net schlimm gewesen  
hauptsache es funzt. und das selbstzuammengebaute bike zu fahren ist einfach ein tausendmal bessers gefühl als son gekauftes zu fahren. (vorallem das 1. selbstzusammengebaute) 

wegen freunden bekannten. naja also shcon. viele wollens ich jetztn bike holen, aber da geht dann halt noch nix. familie: meine mutter fährt aber hauptsächlich rennrad und das ist zwar nett aber ich will mtb fahren. also viele die ich kenne fahren halt hauptsächlich rennrad.. ich will aber eher so trail und manchmal auch ne runde jumpen machen und net nur rumdüsen.

btw: nen zentrierständer zusammenzubauen ist nix für blöde. lol einfachstes modell aber irgendwie.. *ggggggggggggg*

erstmal muss ich jetzt des knarren aus den speichen vom HR bekommen. dann kann ich endlich weiterfahren...

Ach die postbooten sind doch die besten leute...  

Sagtmal im wald wo kein Naturschutzgebiet ist und son "erkennbarer WEg" vom weg abgeht, darf ich da langfahren?...


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. April 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> Sagtmal im wald wo kein Naturschutzgebiet ist und son "erkennbarer WEg" vom weg abgeht, darf ich da langfahren?...



Warum nicht? Ich würds tun...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (19. April 2004)

naja wenn ich erwischt werd sag ich einfach: "Metalwarriror ausm IBC hats gesagt " 
ne.. wie siehts mit deinem bike denn aus? wann ist das feddisch?

gruss max


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. April 2004)

Ja genau, immer schön alles auf mich abschieben...!    

Ich weis leider nicht genau, wann mein Dämpfer und die Umlenkwippe geliefert werden. Deshalb kann ich auch nichts genaues darüber sagen, wann mein Bike fertig wird. Na ja, mal sehen. Dürfte nicht mehr sooo lang dauern...


Grüße, Sven !!!


----------



## bauser (19. April 2004)

@eurosquirrel
suuuuper mittag gestern ( hat mal wieder richtig gut getan ), hoffe du bist noch gut nach hause gekommen !!

@MW 
mach hinne sonst hab ich mein bike noch vor dir fertig !!    

bin gestern ohne schienbeinschoner gefahren !!
das hier ist das ergebnis :


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. April 2004)

Hähä, ja ich glaub langsam siehts echt so aus, als würdest du es noch vor mir schaffen...!   
Was wirds denn nun für eins? Kannst mir auch ne PM schicken, ich verrats niemandem!  

Ich fahre übrigens, seid ich die Protektoren hab, immmer mit...!   


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (19. April 2004)

aua. aber gegen meine skaten ohne schützer verletzungen komense net an.. 
die moral von der geschicht. nächstes mal fahr ich mit schützern.. oder nicht.

macht mal hin mitm bike. will nochmal da fahren. Und im Winter in den See zu fallen stell ich mir nicht so gut vor...

@den rest der leute im thread
wie alt seid ihr denn so und woher kommt ihr?


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. April 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> @den rest der leute im thread
> wie alt seid ihr denn so und woher kommt ihr?



Haha, das sind alles alte Säcke, außer uns beiden und meinen Kumpels aus Mörfelden...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (19. April 2004)

achwie also alle gerade      
*gg* fahrt ihr regelmäßig zusammen?.

wie lange habt ihr es eig. zu dem trail?

so muss mal ins bett morgen früh gehts zu ikea...


----------



## MetalWarrior (20. April 2004)

Und, was bei den Schweden gefunden?  

Wir sind jetzt 5 Leute aus Mörfelden (inklusive mir) und fahren eigentlich oft zusammen, wenn unsere Bikes in Ordnung sind...!  
Der bauser hat es zum Waldsee echt nicht weit. Er wohnt mitten in Walldorf und kann in ca. 10-15 Minuten da sein, denke ich. Oder bist du schneller bauser, hä?   
Wir müssen ca. 3 Kilometer mehr fahren als er, aber es ist auch nicht weit!
Ich finde es trotzdem immer etwas doof, da hin zu fahren. Nur für diesen einen "tollen" Trail. Määhhhhh.........       

Na ja, ich mach aber eigentlich immer wieder mit. Selber schuld, MW...!   


Greets, Sven !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (20. April 2004)

o.k. 
also joa schweden rulz. bis auf, dass bei ner freundin das Regal einen dicken Riß hatte. also direkt nochmal Hin und zurück zum Umtauschen... Aber das geht wenigstens Problemlos. Ich hab nach dem Einkauf einen Jubelund Ferundentanz ausgeführt, dass ich nur 15  dagelassen hab (aber mit Karte bezahlt *gg*) 
Naja dafür warens leider gestern 140 ... Naja gibt ja in25 Tagen wieder Gehalt 

Wie lange fahrt ihr denn dann immer so? weil müsste mir halt überlegen ob ich mitm Audo vorbeischau oder ob ich mitm Bike hinkomm.. was ja net unbedingt so kurz ist *gg*

morgen gehts erstmal richtung Odenwald. Urlaub ist doch was schönes *gg*
Was machst du eig. momentan "beruflich"? Schule? Abi?...

gruss max


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. April 2004)

Wir fahren schon meistens länger als drei Stunden, oft auch über 5 Stunden.
Da bietet es sich wohl schon an, wie Eurosquirrel, mit dem Auto zu kommen...!  


Mist, wieder die Frage mit der Schule und so (ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich muss dann immer "etwas" erklären...)!     (Gut, dass ich mittlerweile die extrem gekürzte Version erzählen kann...!  )

Also: Vor etwas über 4 Jahren (2. Halbjahr 8. Klasse / Gymnasium PDS Groß-Gerau) fings bei mir an mit unerklärlichen Migräne-Attacken und starken Problemen mit Magen und Darm. Ich war bei 1000 Ärzten und so aber habe leider trotzdem dauernd in der Schule gefehlt. War ne schei$ Zeit, mir gings richtig dreckig... Im momenr isses ganz ok und ich war in der Abendrealschule. Da hab ich aber wieder zu oft gefehlt und nach den Sommerferien geh ich dort wieder hin, weils super ist! So, das war die gaaaaaaaanz kurze Version. Ich hoffe es umschreibt mein "Problem" ganz gut...!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (21. April 2004)

ajo klaro .. 
wo gehts denn so dann bei den 5 std lang? Bin heute nämlischn bisal durchn odenwald gefahren. fast 2 std. schnitt wares glaubich 22,5.. also kann auch 25 sein. muss ich nochmal ausmessen. waren insg. 37,5 km. aber nachdem ich sämtliche singeltrails getestet habe glaub ich ist des doch lustiger zu vielen. also macht hinne mit euren bikes!! 

Jo dann komm ich auch mit dem Auto.


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. April 2004)

Hähä, ja ja, ich mach ja schon hinne...!


----------



## bighitter (22. April 2004)

Wo sind denn die Trails vom Eurosquirrel ungefähr? Bei Dorndiel? Das wäre ja ganz bei mir in der Nähe. Kenne auch noch ein paar nette Trails zwischen Aschaffenburg und Miltenberg


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. April 2004)

Ja, Dorndiel!  (und Umgebung natürlich...  )


----------



## soulfly (22. April 2004)

MoinMoin

was ist los mit euch? alle radlos,krank und im arbeitsstress?
ich hab bis zum 3.5. frei und will bei dem schönen wetter fahren.
also bauser,euro ..etc... meldet euch mal damit wir mal wieder was starten können...
gruß
S
 F


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. April 2004)

Meine Wippe und der Dämpfer kommen nach neuster Info wohl gegen Ende nächster Woche. Dann könnte ich (wenn alles klappt) vielleicht nach dem Wochenende wieder fahren...!    

bauser hat im Moment kein Bike, oder bauser? (hatte der Skkain erwähnt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (22. April 2004)

@ soulfly
sorry bei mir gehts noch ein wenig bis ich mein neues bike hab aber dann wird alles nachgeholt !!!!!!!!!

@mw
dann wirst wohl doch noch vor mir fertig !!  

@all
wer hat wie urlaub den sommer ???


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. April 2004)

bauser schrieb:
			
		

> sorry bei mir gehts noch ein wenig bis ich mein neues bike hab aber dann wird alles nachgeholt !!!!!!!!!



Da schließe ich mich an!  




Ich werde sicher vor dir fertig. Wann denkst du denn haste dein V8?  

Ich hab bis zum 30. August Zeit zum Biken!    


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Markus II (24. April 2004)

Servus!

Wo sind denn jetzt die Waldseebiker? Geh heute mal wieder ne Runde vorbei düsen. Ist jemand hier so krank und fährt die MotoCross abfahrten? Würds auch ma gerne probieren.....


----------



## bauser (24. April 2004)

@ markus II

bis auf wenige ausnahmen sind wir alle so " krank " !!!!!!   

nur noch wenige tage dann denk ich ist der groß - teil wieder auf der piste , beobachte doch einfach hier den thread oder ich meld mich bei dir wenn wir wieder los legen !!


----------



## Markus II (24. April 2004)

Ich hab aber immer voll schiss das mein oberkörper vor dem rad unten ankommt. bin 186, hab ma überlegt den sattel einfach niedriger zu machen damit man sich aufs hinterrad "setzen" kann, aber dann kann man nicht mehr ordentlich powern. 

Irgendwelche Tricks parat? Bin schon oft genug übern lenker abgestiegen und hab irgendwie respekt vor sowas.


----------



## Blumenwiese (24. April 2004)

hm... das hört sich ja gefährlich an. Also ich muss ab nächster woche wieder arbeiten. bin wochenende aber offen für alles und  unter der woche auch für 1-2 stündchen nachmittags mal zu haben *gg*
das mit dem absteigen habe ich noch nicht celebriert, ich hoffe es kommt auch nicht so schnell vor. fahrt ihr eig. mit protektoren? oder ist das was für osterhasen?


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. April 2004)

@ Blumenwiese: Auch der Osterhase trägt beim Biken natürlich Protektoren, so wie wir...!  
Ja, also ich glaub die meisten von uns haben jedenfalls welche. Und DH-Handschuhe... (Helm is ja eh klar...)


@ Markus II: Ích hatte auch immer sehr Respekt vor solchen Abfahrten. Hab auch Höhenangst...
Aber es hat sich gut entwickelt und mittlerweile springe ich Drops und Jumps über 1 Meter und fahre auch längere (und steilere) Treppen runter, die ich vor ein paar Monaten nicht mal angeschaut habe...!   
Man muss den Sattel halt bei Freeride-orientierterem Fahren etwas runter machen (so hat man wesentlich mehr Kontrolle übers Bike) und wenn man dann ne längere Strecke powern muss, stellt man ihn wieder hoch...!  


Greets, MW !!! 


PS.: bauser, welchen Dämpfer wird dein V8 haben?


----------



## Markus II (24. April 2004)

War gerade biken und ich glaube ich hab mich erkältet 

War wirklich geil, fahre ohne Protektoren und mir ist klar das das unverantwortlich ist, aber ich hab keine 

Bei einer abfahrt hats mich FAST gebretzelt, di eis aber auf fieß weils flacher wird und dann wieder schnell steiler, also ne kante. Lenker hochziehen, aber das kam mir da natürlich nicht in den Sinn. Macht aber bock.


----------



## Blumenwiese (24. April 2004)

Hm.. wo nehmt ihr immer so dolle Trails her.
Bin eben durchn wald. "ahh da kann ich mal rein".. wars ne traktorspur. und wo bin ich rausgekommen an nem hochsitz wos net weitergeht. 

dann schild" vorsicht tollwutgefährdetes gebiet." *mulmig* o.k. da den kleinen weg nehmen mer mal.
wird immer dünner. dünner. hört fast auf  geht aber noch weiter  so durchs dicke gebüsch. dann ah wird wieder etwas breiter, so dass man net direkt in die dornen fällt. ahh 100 m weiter endet der weg. und was hat man davon aufgekratzte arme.

und irgendwie sind die hier net so dolle. außer bei roßdorf da schienen nen paar trail ganz schick zu sein. aber hier um da isses mies 

also leute. Fahrrad zusammenbauen. wenns net schnell geht, komm ich vorbei und helf *ggggggggggggggg*

aber erkältet habich mich zum glück nicht. also gute besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (24. April 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> also leute. Fahrrad zusammenbauen.



TzTzTz, er kanns nicht oft genug betonen...!    


@ Markus II: Wo kommst du eigentlich her? Frankfurt? Langen? Neu Isenburg?


----------



## Markus II (25. April 2004)

nene, hab mich nicht erkältet, ich fragte nur ob jemand so krank ist und da runterfährt, naja und jetzt hab ichs selbst gemacht... 

Komme aus Sachsenhausen und bin jetzt auch gleich wieder aufm rad. Tja mit den Trails isses echt traurig hier, aber wer richtung dreieich fährt wird belohnt: Hab einen Kumpel der da mit mir öfter fährt und wenn man sich dort auskennt kann man sich richtig auspowern. Zwischen Götzenhain und Langen gibts mehr höhenmeter als man auf der Landkarte erkennen kann. Und diese Traktorwege die Blumenwise angesprochen hat können auch dreckig sein wenn sie aus Sand sind...


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. April 2004)

Ich spring jetzt auch aufs Rad, und glaube fahre mal in die Richtung dahinten. Langen Dreieich. Mal schauen was es da schönes gibt. Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass dein Bike richtung nächstes Wochenende fertig wird MW?

achja wenns dann mal losgeht. wird sich genicknamed? *gg* oder richtige namen:

bin übrigens der max


----------



## Eurosquirrel (25. April 2004)

Hi there,

How are you guys doing today? Hopefully well. After a nice street riding weekend in Munich with a Canadian friend of mine and a dealer event I return last Sunday to enjoy a nice XC ride with Bauser. This ride made made us clear, that in the future we will concentrate our riding efforts into region, where we just will ahve more fun and better terrain, for example the Odenwald. I am looking forward to start with Bauser, Soulfly, Guuude, and anyone else, who would like to join the season down here with some trail maintenance soon. Unfortunately I was sick as a dog all week, and on Tuesday I will be heading down South for the Garda Bike Festival - should be fun. 

@bauser
Good luck today, and vacation will be in July - 2 weeks Freeriding at all the Canadian hot spots, including Whistler, The Shore, and so on. We have plenty of work and riding ahead of us and I am looking forward to it.

@soulfly
Sorry we didn't hook up this time, but I will be back begin of May, and you are always welcome down here.

@korbinator
When will you be joining us again?

Until then 

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. April 2004)

@ Markus II: Stimmt! Bei Götzenhain gibts son paar Höhenmeter und bei Langen auch (---> sogar ne Northshore Strecke). Meine Nichte wohnt in Sprendlingen und daher kenne ich die Umgebung ein kleines bischen...
Hehe, in Götzenhain gabs mal ein Maisfeld-Labyrinth. Das war schon ganz lustig, aber richtig geil wär es mit Bikes gewesen...!   

@ Blumenwiese: Ja, das hast du richtig verstanden, dass mein Bike WAHRSCHEINLICH am nächsten WE (oder kurz später) fertig wird...!  

Ich glaube, wenn wir unterwegs sind "nicknamen" wir uns meistens. Die Nicknames sind einfach so gut, dass jeder sie benutzt. Ich meine wer sagt schon Dirk, wenn man doch bauser sagen kann. Oder Andre ---> Korbinator usw...!    
Aber eigentlich kann es jeder machen wie er will. Wir sind da alle ziemlich offen und sowieso nette Leute bei denen das kein Problem ist...!  

@ Eurosquirrel: Also der Skkain und ich sind auf jedenfall so oft es geht dabei, wenns zu dir runter in den Odenwald geht. We wanna rock some fu***** trails!!!  

Du hasts gut, kannst nach Whistler. Wir net...!   



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Markus II (25. April 2004)

so, war heute da, habs genau gesehen, einer war mit canyon bike unterwegs. WER WARS???? Naja... war nich so dolle heute, war noch platt von gestern. Wie packt ihr das eigentlich die Tage hintereinander voll zu powern?

@ wiese. Wollte dein Bike angucken und was seh ich? Nen Mini. geilo, werde bald auch zu den Minifahrern zählen wenn ich genug Geld gescheffelt habe ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (25. April 2004)

Markus II schrieb:
			
		

> WER WARS????



Also ich jedenfalls nicht...!


----------



## Markus II (25. April 2004)

Gut, also machen wirs nach dem auschlussverfahren, wer wars noch nicht?


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. April 2004)

Hähä, lustiges Spielchen!   
Also die aktiveren aus diesem Thread hier können es eigentlich nicht gewesen sein. Oder fährst du doch heimlich ein "Nicht-Rocky" (---> in dem Fall ein Canyon), Eurosquirrel?


----------



## ghostlector (27. April 2004)

@ MW 
das sind meine Bikes im WANDEL DER ZEIT !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. April 2004)

Voll der Ghost-Freak...!  

Wo fährst du denn so?



@ bauser: Na, Wann kommt dein Radl? Was wirds denn nun am Ende? Wirklich (also ganz sicher) das V8? Oder bist du doch wieder aufs Whiplash oder Bullit umgestiegen?   



Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Markus II (28. April 2004)

Servus!

Mal ne Frage: Mit welchen Bikes fahrt ihr denn so richtig extreme Abfahrten? Ich hab das Hardtail von Poison, E 605. Ich weiss nich, aber ich hab immer wieder Angst aufs neue jedes mal wenn ich runterfahre, das ich mich voll nach vorne überdonner.... Wenn man so en dirtbike (oder wieauchimmer) geht das dann besser?


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. April 2004)

Na ja, für Abfahrten ist ein Dirtbike von der Geometrie wesentlich schlechter, als ein "normales" Hardtail. Aber meistens halten Dirtbikes mehr aus, als "normale" Hardtails...
Die Dinger sind halt sehr kurz und dadurch auf Downhills ziemlich nervös. Besser wäre da ein recht langes Dual- oder FR-Hardtail oder ein Fully mit ausreichender Länge (---> Radstand)!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## guuuude (30. April 2004)

So hier mein letzter Beitrag im IBC.

Es ist eine Schande was das hier für ein kindergarten thread geworden ist.

Bauser und Phil wir telefonieren weiterhin!

Unn Tschüsssss


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. April 2004)

Falls du das ernst meinst guuuude: SACK !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (30. April 2004)

hm.. dann schreib annen anfang ü30 oder so..

naja egal... wie siehts aus mitm bike mw? *nerf*
wer war der herr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (30. April 2004)

Der guuuude? Der kommt aus Frankfurt und ist mal mit uns gefahren. Mit Eurosquirrel und bauser ist er wohl öfter mal gefahren...

Mein Bike ist noch nicht fertig. Wippe und Dämpfer verspäten sich noch mal etwas. Vielleicht klappts bis zum nächsten WE!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (30. April 2004)

hastes im netz bestellt oder beim local shop?
dass das sich so rauszieht... hm...


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. April 2004)

Tja, so ist das halt, wenn man die Wippe privat anfertigen lässt...!  

Hat denn sonst niemand Zeit (+ funktionierendes Bike  ), damit unser Blumenwiese nicht immer alleine fahren muss?


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. Mai 2004)

Hab heute mal mit meinen Eltern nen kleinen Ausflug zur Burg Frankenstein gemacht. Echt geile Trails da...
3 Doubles konnte ich ausm Auto sehen. Waren nah bei der Straße. Sind wohl von der Rinne übrig geblieben oder schon neu gemacht worden...

Hey Phil, wir waren auch bei dir im Dorf. Das ist gar nicht so klein, wie der bauser erzählt hat, der alte Lügner. Von wegen 1 Bauernhof und 3 Häuser...!    


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (7. Mai 2004)

uii.. naja ich heb mein bike da lieber drüber  dem bike zuliebe natürlich *gg*.

wie seihts aus mitm bike? dieses we wirds ja eh regenen da wird das wohl nix  also haste noch 1 woche *ggg*


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Mai 2004)

Ja, äähhhhmmmm, es dauert eh noch etwas bei mir...!


----------



## soulfly (10. Mai 2004)

MoinMoin


was los mit euch? alle Frühjahrsmüde oder liegts am be*§*%!"§$nen Wetter?
was machen die bikes (MW+Bauser)???
wann starten wir mal wieder was? waldsee oder sehr gerne auch richtung ODW.....   ich schlag jetzt einfach mal den nächsten So.(16.5) als Termin vor..
also bikes zusammenschustern + regenjacke raus und vorschläge machen wo wir am So fahrn.

grüssle
S
 F


----------



## bauser (10. Mai 2004)

@soulfly
dauert noch ein wenig mit meinem bike !!!!
bin erst wieder ab ca. 29./30.05. einsatzfähig , aber dann kanns los gehen !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Mai 2004)

Bei mir dauerts auch noch. Wippe und Dämpfer sind noch nicht da...  

Ach bauser: Unser lieber Herrmann hat mir gesagt, dass du gar kein V8 nimmst! Da wollte mich doch einer verar***en...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (10. Mai 2004)

hm.. 16.5 ist bei mir ganz schlecht. odenwald bin ich auch dabei,also wenns genehm ist  so bin auch mal unterwegs. achja benutzt ihr diese camelbacks? was haltet ihr vond enen bei aldi?

gruss


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Mai 2004)

Ich hab ein 2,1er Omega Reservoir von Camelback in meinem Deuter Trans Alpine 30. Die Camalback Rucksäcke, die ich mal probiert habe, waren nicht gut und dashalb hab ich den Deuter. Der Eurosquirrel hat auch so ne Kombi, nur hat er einen kleineren Deuter Rucksack. Viele ausm Forum und von mountainbike.de machen das so, jedenfalls hab ich das so in Erinnerung...
Heist aber nicht, dass die Camelbacks für jeden schlecht sind...

Zu Aldi: http://www.mountainbike.de/forum/th...f9c06fa09096576436993c&postid=76289#post76289


----------



## soulfly (11. Mai 2004)

wg. den aldi camelbaks .... die sind für das geld wirklich super.leider hab ich heute in walldorf keinen mehr bekommen.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114397


für die ganzen fahrradbastler(bauser+MW): bei aldi in MW gibt es dafür noch jedemnege FR33Rid3-Bikes      FAHRBEREIT MONTIERT!


----------



## Blumenwiese (11. Mai 2004)

lool... 
joa werd gleich auch mal zu aldi hopsen und mir sowas zulegen wenns noch da ist. aber hier ist in der regel immer noch etwas da.
ich dachte für 10 kann ich da au net viel falsch machen. danke für den rat.


----------



## Blumenwiese (11. Mai 2004)

och menno hier in darmstadt sind wohl zuviele die mtb. fahren. gibt keine rucksäcke mehr.


----------



## MetalWarrior (11. Mai 2004)

soulfly schrieb:
			
		

> wg. den aldi camelbaks .... die sind für das geld wirklich
> für die ganzen fahrradbastler(bauser+MW): bei aldi in MW gibt es dafür noch jedemnege FR33Rid3-Bikes      FAHRBEREIT MONTIERT!




Jaja, das ham wir bei mounatinbike.de auch schon gehabt, das Thema...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (12. Mai 2004)

bauser, der Herrmann hat mir gesagt, dass du nen gebrauchten Bullit geschenkt bekommen hast. Maahhhaaahhhhaaaaa, nix mehr mit Verarsche!   

Wann kommt dein Dämpfer, oder was da noch fehlt?
Ich glaub, ich werde am WE oder nächste Woche fertig...


----------



## bauser (13. Mai 2004)

@MW 
erst denken dann schreiben !!!!!!!!
du merkst ja nicht mal wenn du ver.... wirst !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (13. Mai 2004)

Hey hey hey, ja! Ma ganz low!  
Ich denke ja nie, bevor ich schreibe, daher braucht man mir das gar nicht mehr vor zu werfen...!   

Aber wie soll ich auch merken, dass du mich verarschst?
Könnte ja sein, dass du dem Herrmann gesagt hast, dass er mir das mit dem gebrauchten Bike nur erzählen soll...
Könnte sein, dass du dem Alex gesagt hast, dass er mir nur vorgaukeln soll, dass du ein Bullit hast...
Könnte also gut sein, dass du am Ende doch ein V8 oder Whiplash hast. Oder vielleicht das komische Arrow?!  

Sach doch mal endlich was du nun hast! Diese Verarschuns-Sache bringt eh nix (weil ich über keinen Rahmen überrascht wäre) und das hat schon übergegriffen auf Yves, der jedem was anderes erzählt hat, welchen Rahmen er kauft. Das wird noch nen nerviges Virus...!  

Zeig mir doch mal deinen Rahmen!


----------



## soulfly (14. Mai 2004)

Moinsen!

sonntag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich so ab 11-12 richtung waldsee unterwegs....
wer lust hat - einfach pm und wir machen was aus.. 


gruß

S
 F


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo? Wo sind die alle?  
Korbi? Phil?

Sonst sind eh nur noch die übrig, die hier auf der letzten Seite stehen...


----------



## Korbinator (17. Mai 2004)

N´abend!

Bin wieder da nach längerer Auszeit. Der einzige Lichtblick dieses Jahr war mein Bike-Urlaub letzte Woche in Südfrankreich, ansonsten gab´s bisher kaum Gelegenheiten zu biken.

Diese Schweinerei muss eine Andere werden! Wenn ich mal wieder ein Wochenende frei habe muss mal wieder was gestartet werden. Taunus, Odenwald, Hunsrück, mir egal. Hauptsache mal wieder entspannt Trails fahren.

Sonst noch jemand vom letzten Jahr dabei? Kann ja nicht sein, dass der arme MW hier allein die Stange hochhält, oder?!

Grüsse an Alle


----------



## bauser (18. Mai 2004)

@ Korbinator

hallo du , ich halt meine stange auch noch des öfteren hoch !!   
derzeit allerdings ohne bike , aber bis ende des monats wird sich das ändern .
soulfly , eurosquirrel , guuuude ....usw. sind auch noch an bord , also kanns demnächst wieder los gehn !!
denk mal das sich der thread dann auch wieder von selbst zum leben erweckt !!


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Mai 2004)

Ah, der Korbi ist wieder da!   

@ bauser: Kannst du mir mal sagen, was der guuuude vor kurzem damit meinte, als er hier schrieb, dass das hier ein Kindergartenthread geworden ist und dass er jetzt hier nichts mehr postet im Forum?  
Hat der was gegen uns jüngeren Biker, oder wie?
Sag dem mal, falls er das ernst meint: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Greets, MW !!! 

Ach und bauser: Antworte mal bitte auf meine eMail!


----------



## ghostlector (18. Mai 2004)

servus 
leider keine zeit zum posten, nur arbeiten und BIKEN nach der arbeit zum Frank(enstein oder Meli(bokus)
!!!!!


----------



## Ghostrida (20. Mai 2004)

ich weis es ist etwas kurzfristig.

wenn jemand bock  auf langener waldsee hat, bin an der "motocross" strecke zu finden.......


halt da wo die motocrosser immer rummachen!


ok also falls noch jemand zeit hat, bin ab 16.15 bis ca 19 uhr dort zu finden.




Greezez Ghostrida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (20. Mai 2004)

...wenn ich ein Bike hätte...


----------



## Korbinator (20. Mai 2004)

@MW: Das wäre lösbar! Wenn Dir ein Hardtail reicht, bringe ich Dir beim nächsten Mal eins mit. Ist halt ´n Dirtbike, geht aber im Trail auch bestimmt ganz gut.

Heute darf ich mir das Wetter aus dem Terminal 1 des Flughafens heraus ansehen. Ein Kollege wurde krank, daher muss ich jetzt bis 22 Uhr Dienst schieben - toll! Eigentlich war ´ne Tour zum Feldberg geplant, jetzt müssen meine Leute ohne mich fahren. Bitte eine Runde Mitleid...

Greetz


----------



## MetalWarrior (20. Mai 2004)

Und hier kommt auch schon die Runde Mitleid für den armen Korbi: Ooooohhhhhhhhhh...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Danke auch für das Angebot, aber ich kann nur Fully fahren. Ich hab beim Ghostrida ja schon gemerkt, wie schlimm son Dirt-Hardtail ist (für mich zumindest)...!  

Aber mein Radl ist ja bald fertig und dann kann ich wieder fahren...!  

Welchen Job hast du da eigentlich, Korbi? Hattest du glaube ich mal erzählt, aber ich weis es nicht mehr...


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Korbinator (20. Mai 2004)

@MW: Ich darf mich um die gesamte EDV der Lufthansa kümmern. Heute sogar allein für den gesamten Flughafenbereich, war recht extrem. Aber die Runde Mitleid von vorhin hält noch an, danke dafür   
Ich mach´ jetzt Feierabend und hoffe auf eine sonnige nächste Woche...

Gut´s Nächtle


----------



## MetalWarrior (20. Mai 2004)

Interessant! Mein Vater ist Flugzeugmechaniker bei der Lufthansa Technik hier am Frankfurter Flughafen. Halle 6, falls dir das was sagt. Vielleicht kennste ihn ja sogar...   (glaub ich aber nicht wirklich...)

Nacht auch...


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. Mai 2004)

bauser, machts bei dir Fortschritte mim Bike-Aufbau?

Meine Wippe hat anscheinend die Post verschlampt oder durch die Streiks kommt sie nicht an. Aber nächste Woche wird sie entweder geliefert, oder ich krieg ne neue geschickt...

Dämpfer kommt dann auch endlich...


Mann ey...!


PS.: Phil, gibts dich noch?  Oder ist weis einer, ob der gerade Urlaub hat?


----------



## Korbinator (30. Mai 2004)

Grüezi miternand!

Ich habe heute den Fehler gemacht, auf den Feldberg zu fahren. Full house, schlimmer als Berufsverkehr auf der A5...
Hoffentlich gibt´s zum kommenden Wochenende wieder besseres Wetter als den Rest der Woche, soll ja mies werden.

@MW: Die Halle 6 kenne ich, Deinen Dad nicht, mit der LH-Technik haben wir nix am Hut - noch nicht.  
Ob der Eurosquirrel im Urlaub ist weiss ich nicht. Aber bei seinem Job könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der jetzt in der Hochsaison extrem viel Promotion-Touren machen darf.
An Deiner Stelle hätte ich mir übrigens bei so langer Wartezeit schon längst vom Händler ein Leihbike zum günstigen Kurs geben lassen. Immernoch besser, als Wochen oder monatelang auf Teile zu warten. Werden die Teile denn von goldblonden schwedischen Jungfrauen bei Vollmond mundgeblasen, oder warum ist das so´n logistischer Kraftakt? Selbst Taiwan ist ja zur heutigen Zeit nur einen Nachtflug entfernt. Naja...  


Greetz


----------



## Blumenwiese (31. Mai 2004)

das mit den schwedischen frauen interessiert mich auch mal brennend! oder mw hat das geld für die blonden schönheiten ausgegeben anstatt für die wippe und den dämpfer.


----------



## MetalWarrior (31. Mai 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> oder mw hat das geld für die blonden schönheiten ausgegeben anstatt für die wippe und den dämpfer.



   

Nein, hab ich nicht. Es dauert halt lang, wenn einer die Wippe selber anfertigt, wenn er gerade viele Prüfungen hat und noch arbeiten muss. Sie wäre ja vor einer Woche angekommen, wenn DHL nicht mit dem Paket Schindluder getrieben hätte...   

Beim Dämpfer ist es so, dass der Typ von Motion zu doof ist, den Dämpfer an den Laden zu schicken. Luschisch...  


Ich war heute mit meinen Eltern mal wieder im Odenwald. Glücklicherweise war es aufm Melibokus überhaupt nicht voll. Hab kaum Biker gesehen. Aber ne schöne Gegend dort...  


Greets, MW !!!

PS.: Leihbike hätte ich umsonst bekommen. Aber ich bin da extrem bockig. Wenn es nicht mein Bike ist, will ichs auch net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (31. Mai 2004)

servus 
ich war schon drei mal da(mit dem BIKE) und nur drei Biker gesehn!

und gestern bei den magnetsteinen 470Hm laut HAC4


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Juni 2004)

Bei den Magnetsteinen am Franky waren wir letztes Mal...

Bist du schon die "DH-Strecke" am Melibokus gefahren?
Wie kommst du da hin? Weil man kann ja nicht mit der Karre nach ganz oben shutteln... Beim Franky ist es einfacher und die Trails fand ich glaube ich auch besser...


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juni 2004)

Moin moin!
ich hab mich jetzt teilweise durch diesen Megathread gewühlt und irgendwie die Hoffnung bekommen, hier vielleicht fündig zu werden:
Ich such eine Gruppe, der ich mich für freeridelastige Feierabend-Touren / -Ausflüge anschliessen kann. Besonders die Bilder von der Motocross-Strecke haben mir's angetan... 

Mein Problem: neben saumiserablen ortskenntnissen (immerhin hab ichs schonmal geschafft, von Da nach Frankfurt 70km mitten in der Nacht zurückzulegen, obwohl ich den direkten Weg fahren wollte  ) bin ich halt noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger, was die Technik betrifft. Aber das ist ja ein Zustand, der sich durch Training abstellen lässt... nur wo, ohne Spötter befürchten zu müssen  ? 
Durch Zufall hab ich mal in der Nähe vom langener Waldsee einen netten Spot gefunden, den ich aber garantiert nicht mehr wiederfinde  

Also, gibts hier vielleicht ein paar leute, die nix dagegen hätten, wenn sich ihnen ein 28jähriger alter Sack anschliesst (der kauf des FR-bikes muss wohl das erste Anzeichen einer Midlifecrisis sein  ) und die in der Gegend um langen unterwegs sind (das dürfte nach Feierabend von FFM noch einigermassen vernünftig zu erreichen sein).
Interessieren würden mich natürlich auch Touren, solange sie nicht in sinnloser Waldautobahnheizerei ausarten (wobei die Rückfahrt nach FFm durchaus schneller sein kann)

Gruß

Zombie


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Juni 2004)

Ja, da bist du hier doch genau richtig! Wir verspotten niemanden und fahren auch nicht gerne Waldautobahn, sondern halt Trails (auch FR lastige Sachen)!  

Freue mich, dass mal wieder jemand neues hier ist...
Hoffe wir können bald mal was machen!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juni 2004)

@mw
Na supi, das klingt gut (deine fotos lassen echt gutes erahnen)
Wann wird denn das nächste Mal gefahren? Ab 1800 (in Ausnahmefällen auch früher) beginnt bei mir der Feierabend, dann bleiben ja noch gute 3h tageslicht... bin auch kurzfristig zu allen Schandtaten bereit...  also, sagt an...

Gruß

Zombie


----------



## ghostlector (1. Juni 2004)

gude
zum meli komme ich mit dem bike nach oben auch !!! es sind gute 70km der meli ist 517m hoch und  bis zu 19% steigung mit 13,7 kilo bike v130 h ca.160mm federweg spv geht das!
@zombi 
mit 28 jahren bist du in der mitte! wie ich 27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauser (1. Juni 2004)

soooo meine 
 WUCHTBRUMME 
ist endlich fertig      

@MW
bevor jetzt irgendwelche unnötigen fragen kommen , die reifen werden noch gewechselt , sind im moment nicht lieferbar !!
was um alles in der welt soll der dumme spruch " Walldorf stinkt " unter jedem von deinen postings ?????
kannst ja ab jetzt über paris - moskau nach langen fahren wenn es dir hier zu sehr stinkt !!
junge , junge erst denken , dann schreiben !!!! 

@zombie 025
mit 28 bist du hier genau richtig , die meißten sind über 30 hier , bis auf ein paar kücken aus mörfelden !!  
was das fahren an geht  wollen wir alle so viel spaß wie möglich beim biken , und hier zu gehört mit sicherheit nicht das kilometer-schrubben auf irgendwelchen wald-autobahnen !! also bist du mit deinen fahr-wünschen genau richtig bei uns !! gelacht wird nicht weil profis sind wir alle keine , der eine kanns halt besser und der andere nicht .
schaut man halt den " besseren " zu und wenn sie auf die schnauze fliegen darf man dann schon mal ein bischen lachen   


@ghostlector
13,7 kg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! na dann viel spaß beim alleine vorne weg  fahren !  
in dieser gewichtsliga kann hier wohl keiner mehr  mit spielen !!


----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juni 2004)

So'n Mist, warum hab ich diesen Thread nicht eher entdeckt...  Das klingt ja alles recht hervorragend, also, wann gehts los?


----------



## bauser (1. Juni 2004)

Meine WUCHTBRUMME in fast fertigem zustand !!


----------



## bauser (1. Juni 2004)

@zombie025
sorry hatte dein letztes posting übersehen !!
denk mal das ich dieses wochenende die ersten testfahrten mache , wird sich alles im näheren umfeld abspielen kann man ja noch was näheres ausmachen .
vieleicht auch schon mal abends , mal sehen !!
man könnte sich ja an der von dir bereits erwähnten bmx - strecke treffen ( vorrausgesetzt du findest sie )   kann dir aber sagen wie man hin kommt von frankfurt aus !! is gar nicht so schwer zu finden


----------



## Blumenwiese (1. Juni 2004)

schön schön @bauser

apropo wenn ich hinfliege könnt ihr euch auf dem boden wälzen, ich bin nä*H*mlich VOLLPROFI!!!!
Und wer es net glaubt soll mich beim Berghochfahrradschieben anschauen.

ich will auch endlich mal mit euch fahren!  aber am we muss ich schauen. sagt nochmal bescheid wo das genau ist.
ach @ zombie fährst du auch mal richtung feldberg? weil bin manchmal zu besuch bei meiner schwester in frankfurt und würde das u.U. auch mal mit ner FAhrradtour gen Norden verbinden.

@mw vieleicht haben die schweden ja mangel an kinderspielplatzwippen und haben deine jetzt auf einem spielplatz verbaut.


----------



## Zombie025 (1. Juni 2004)

Nö, auf dem Feldberg war ich im Winter letzten Jahres das letzte Mal... irgendwie zuviel Leute dort, zu langweilige Wege (die ich kenne  )
Sonst eher Odenwald: Melibokus, Frankenstein, Felsenmeer und die Hügel drumherum im Rahmen einer Tour gefahren (nein, nicht am Stück  )
Aber wenn Du dich auf dem Feldberg auskennst... sag Bescheid


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. Juni 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> @mw vieleicht haben die schweden ja mangel an kinderspielplatzwippen und haben deine jetzt auf einem spielplatz verbaut.



Von der Größe der Wippe würds hinkommen...!    


@ bauser: Gratuliere! Schönes Gerät! Das mit den Reifen hat Alex mir heute schon erzählt...
Wie wir erst dachten bist du nun doch vor mir fertig mim Bike...!   
Wann kann ich mal vorbeischauen und die WUCHTBRUMME mal bewundern und eine "Sitzprobe" machen?  

Meine Signatur habe ich übrigens gemacht, um zu sehen, wie lange es braucht, bis du reagierst und vor allem WIE du reagierst!   
Hab jetzt ne neue...  


Greets, MW !!! 


PS.: Könnte es nicht sein, dass Phil's 2XS ähnlich leicht ist, wie Ghostlector's Bike? Müsste eigentlich...


----------



## bauser (1. Juni 2004)

@all
aaaalso bei mir geht es dieses wochenende definitiv nur samstag , da ich sonntag meinen sozialen verpflichtungen nachkommen muß !  

@zombie025
 kann aber sein das ich vorher schon mal abends ne runde dreh !!!
wenn du auf das angebot mit dem " treffpunkt bmx " bock hast meld dich bei mir per pm , dann mail ich dir wie du hin kommst !!
ansonsten kann man sich ja samstag an einer stelle treffen die du kennst !!

@mw
hast du etwa schon vergessen das du dir die probefahrt grob fahrlässig verspielt hast ??????  
kannst ja dann alex fragen wie's war !!!!!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. Juni 2004)

Ja ja, ich weis es noch...   

Aber auf der anderen Seite muss man nicht unbedingt jede Billig-Schleuder testfahren, die so herumliegt...!  (So, jetzt lässt er mich nicht mal in 1000 Jahren das Bike auch nur berühren...  )

Hast du es schon gewogen? Oder nee, du hast auch keine gute Waage gehabt, so war das doch, gell?
Wie fühhlt es sich an, beim Hochheben?
In Hamburg der Typ hatte ne 888er, ne Rohloff und fettere laufräder dran und es war trotzdem leichter, als mein olles Cube...
Sollte deins also leicht sein!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Skkain (3. Juni 2004)

Tach auch !!


@BAAAUUUUSSSS
Ja so wies aussieht kann ich am we fahren !!!
Wann,wie,wo kannste mir ja MORGEN früh erzählen!!!
Und bring dat bullit mit dann ärgere ich mw dass ich es fahren darf und er net  !!!  

Also seey ya !!!
HOFFE PHIl kommt mal wieder mit macht echt fun mit ihm zu farn...mit dir natürlich auch bauser...und denn anderen die ich net kenn machts bestimmt auch fun und so!!!   

Also bis dann ne.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackWolf (3. Juni 2004)

@Bauser
ehm kennst du eigendlich den drop ins kobansloch schon den ham der felix und ich gefunden sind ihn auch schon gedropt geht so 160cm - 200cm runter in ne schräge.


@Phil
kennst du das alsbacherschloß im odenwald?
wenn ja dann fahr da ma hin das ist in der nähe von bickenbach,
hab da im wald nen bisschen was aufgebautes gefunden.

Tipp
falls du da was machen willst nim das RM7 mit ziehmlich hart!!!!!!


----------



## Skkain (4. Juni 2004)

Wat is jetzt baus ??
Mit farn und so ....?
Fahrt ihr in den Odenwald oder doch zum Waldsee?
Letzteres würde ich ja begrüssen!!!

Greets Skkain


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Juni 2004)

Und bauser, wie fährste so mit deinem neuen Radl? 

@ Korbi: Welche Gabel hast du eigentlich jetzt?


----------



## Skkain (8. Juni 2004)

Weis ich doch net du sausack du snesenmann!
"Sonst gibts kein dope du zauberer"lol


----------



## Korbinator (8. Juni 2004)

Tach,

@MW: momentan ist eine Sherman Firefly eingebaut. Warum, wolle habbe?

@All: Geniesst die Sonne!!!    

Gruss


----------



## Skkain (8. Juni 2004)

hi korbinator!!


Du kennst mich noch gar net aber nur das du weißt ich bin nen kumbel vom MW!!! ICh wollte mal fragen ob du bock hast mal den langener waldsee zu fahren!?!


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Juni 2004)

Korbinator schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> @MW: momentan ist eine Sherman Firefly eingebaut. Warum, wolle habbe?



Yeah, noch'n Sherman-Brother!  
Warum sollte ich die habbe wolle? Hab doch ne Flick...!


----------



## Skkain (8. Juni 2004)

Sherman rulezzzz alta voll goil!!
sherman is beste


----------



## Korbinator (8. Juni 2004)

@MW: Stimmt ja, Du hast ja ´ne Flick. Ist ja im Prinzip dieselbe wie Meine, bis auf die Titan-Federn, die wohl läppische 100 Gramm Gewichtsvorteil bringen. Bei mir geht jetzt zum dritten Mal die RTA-Verstellung nicht mehr, habe bald die Nase voll - wie so oft.

Aber Deine Flick bringt Dir ja auch herzlich wenig, wenn sie in keinem Rahmen steckt... Wie willst Du nur diesen Konditionsrückstand jemals aufholen...    
Nur Spass, bin selbst nicht wirklich fit.

@Skkain: Ich bin ja schonmal mit MW und etlichen Anderen am See gefahren, war ganz nice. Aber da ich in Friedrichsdorf wohne und seit Anfang des Jahres Schichtdienst schieben darf, ist es extrem selten momentan, dass ich mal Zeit finde an den Langener zu fahren. Aber diesen Sommer ergibt sich sicher noch die eine oder andere Gelegenheit, sich am See zu treffen und kennenzulernen.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (9. Juni 2004)

Ti-Federn, hohle Gabelkrone, Option auf 1.5 und 829 Euro Listenpreis. Das unterscheidet die Firefly von der Flick (03er Modelle meine ich jetzt). Und bei Skkain und mir funzt das RTAII immer super. Klarer Sieg also für die Flicks!    

Mal sehen, ich werde halt einfach immer nach dem Frühstück meine Runden hier im Flachland drehen (um den Flughafen, nach Rüsselsheim, usw...) und mit der Zeit wieder ein bischen Kondition bekommen. Mmmhhhh...  

Oh Mann, und dann kommt in den Ferien das mountainbike.de-Treffen (mit kleiner Tour um Meiningen - nahe der Rhön) und 1 Woche danach gehts nach Östereich in die Steiermark zu Skkains Tante, wo wir dann "nette" Berge haben zum Biken. Wir müssen echt bekloppt sein...!


----------



## Skkain (9. Juni 2004)

Tach 

Genau die Flick is sau geil !!!
Also ich bin super zufrieden,hatte auch noch nie irgendwelche props!!!
In meiner Galreie is jetzt mein Castor DS BONE PRO drin!
Guckts euch an es lohnt sich ...lol

Greets Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (9. Juni 2004)

servus

ich sage flick 2:1 firefly .meine firefly geht 1a   !


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. Juni 2004)

darf ich auch mitreden?


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Juni 2004)

@ Blumenwiese: Na klar!  


Hey Leute, es gibt erste Fortschritte zu vermelden: Ich habe eben ein Foto von meinen Umlenkhebeln (Wippe) bekommen!   
Sieht echt gut aus, das Teil!   Morgen wirds verschickt...!


----------



## Skkain (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Wer von euch hat bock am Sonntag zu fahrn!!!
Weil ja jetzt endlich mein Bike fertig ist hab ich sozusagen zeit!!
Also meldet euch mal bitte.

Greets Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (12. Juni 2004)

Hier noch ein Bild wo die Wippe schon gebürstet ist:





Heute ist sie auch bei mir angekommen und Anfang nächste Woche kommen noch Bremsen und Dämpfer. Dann hat hoffentlich mein "Baumeister" Zeit für mich und ich könnte endlich auch wieder fahren...!    

bauser & Eurosquirrel, seid ihr noch da?  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Skkain (12. Juni 2004)

Hi 

WAt is jetzt wegen morgen???
meldet euch doch mal???
Bauser hast du vielleicht zeit????

Greet Skkain


----------



## Skkain (12. Juni 2004)

Hier ist übrigens mein neues bike...








Hoffe es gefällt euch...


Greets Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (13. Juni 2004)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist übrigens mein neues bike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
servus 
es muß vor allen dir gefallen OK!!!!


----------



## Skkain (13. Juni 2004)

Also mir gefält meins schon nur dieses über harte Schiff da dag ich besser nichts zu bis auf das mann da drauf hockt wie so ein hardcore Rocker aufm Chopper    is irgendwie halt voll über trieben!! wette die gabel reist vom rahmen ab wenn mann damit nen bordstein runterfärht...!!
Aber wenns dir gefällt und das dein traumbike is (net ernst nehen) dann solls mir recht sein!!


Greets Skkain


----------



## MetalWarrior (14. Juni 2004)

Ab Mittwoch hab ich endlich mein Bike. Wer dann die Woche oder danach Lust hat zu fahren, kann sich ja mal melden...!


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Juni 2004)

Da!


----------



## Blumenwiese (17. Juni 2004)

Sehr Sehr Sehr schön, vorallem die Arbeitsstunden der schwedischen/norwegischen nixen kann man gut erkennen


----------



## ghostlector (17. Juni 2004)

@mw 
wo sind die ralph`s schon plattttt? sind es die 1,2KL dinger?  
was sind das für disk`s


----------



## Korbinator (17. Juni 2004)

@MW: Sieht irgendwie nicht mehr aus, als wär´s das Bike von Ende letzten Jahres, was ist denn da noch an alten Teilen dran? Oder ist Alles neu ausser der Gabel?  

@Bauser & MW: Wann sieht man Euch denn nun mal wieder auf den Trails? Jetzt wo Ihr doch Beide endlich wieder so richtig mobil seid?!  

@Soulfly: Sag mal Björn, er möge sich doch mal hier anmelden. Er wollte sich ja bei mir mal melden. Für ´ne Runde um den Flughafen bin ich übrigens immer zu haben, nichts liegt ja tagsüber näher für mich wie Du weisst. Wenn wer mal Bock hat und meine Schicht es zulässt...  

@All: MACH MA´ EINER WIEDER SCHÖNES WETTER!!! SCHNELL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (18. Juni 2004)

@ Blumenwiese:     

@ ghostlector: Nein, die Ratten Ralphs sind einfach fürn Poppes!   
Erkennst du etwa nicht die Hayes???   

@ Korbi: Ich schreibe mal ne Liste mit allen Parts auf, irgendwann...
Oder du kommst morgen einfach mal zum Langener Waldsee oder nach Mörfleden-Walldorf, dann kannst du es LIVE sehen. Und Skkains Bike natürlich auch! Könnten wir gleich mal ne kleine Runde drehen...!    


Greets, MW !!!

PS.: Gute Besserung, bauser!     Alex und ich waren heute mal bei dir und deine Freundin hat uns erzählt, dass du nen Schlüsselbeinbruch (wars gleube ich) hattest. Gehts dir denn wieder besser, oder isses noch net so gut?


----------



## Korbinator (27. Juni 2004)

Tach die Damen,

lebt hier noch wer, oder hat´s Euch alle irgendwie dahin gerafftt?  
Meine Sherman hat Schiff- bzw. RTAbruch erlitten und muss eingeschickt werden. Obwohl noch Garantie drauf ist, soll ich 80 Mücken dafür berappen!  Somit ist mein RM Slayer erstmal stillgelegt, man hat keine Leihgabel für mich übrig gehabt. Also fahre ich jetzt auch die Touren mit meinem Dirt-Hardtail. Äusserst komfortabel...

@Bauser: Wenn Du Dir wirklich was gebrochen hast: GUTE BESSERUNG, wird schon wieder!   Habe mir auch den Unterarm am Ellenbogen angebrochen. Ist aber leider erst 3 Wochen nach dem Sturz entdeckt worden. Tut zwar noch recht weh, wird aber wohl irgendwann auch vorbei sein. Wir sind ja nicht (zumindest nicht komplett) aus Zucker, oder?!  

Greetz


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Juni 2004)

Hi, Korbi!

Ich bin natürlich (wie immer) noch da. Aber hab auch kein Bock immer was zu schreiben. Hier is anscheinend, außer uns Mörfeldern und dir, keiner mehr aktiv. Ok, Soulfly und Ghostlector melden sich ab und zu mal, aber sonst...  

Na ja, wenn wir etwas fitter sind, könnten wir doch mal nach Friedrichsdorf kommen und du zeigst uns ein paar nette Trails und so!  
Bei dir gibts ja sicher viel mehr, als bei uns hier im Flchland...  


Greets, MW !!! 


PS.: Ach ja: Wenn du so weit voraus planen kannst, könntest du beim Mountainbike.de-Treffen teilnehmen!  Es findet vom 30.7 (Freitag) bis zum 1.8. (Sonntag) 2004 statt. Einfach bei mountainbike.de anmelden und hier stehen alle Infos: www.mountainbike.seconal.de


----------



## Blumenwiese (28. Juni 2004)

bin noch da. 

war letztens mit ghostlector am waldsee. die "segel,ausruh,sonnen atmosphäre" ist da sehr schön


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. Juni 2004)

Konntet ihr noch gut fahren, oder waren da dauernd Leute im Weg?

Hoffentlich kommt mein Dämpfer in den nächsten Tagen. Dann kann ich endlich richtig fahren...


----------



## Blumenwiese (29. Juni 2004)

ging.  bin es vom normalen fahren gewohnt, dass mir überhaupt keiner entgegen kommt. deswegen war es da schon anders, aber man konnte fahren.


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. Juni 2004)

Ok, wenn du das sagst...


----------



## Skkain (2. Juli 2004)

Hallö


ICh wollte mal wieder fragen ob jemand Bock hat zu fahrn??
Samstag oder Sonntag is  egal!!!

Greetz ..


----------

